# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي [اسلاميات] السيرة النبوية العطرة كاملة ويليها صور لاثار النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم

## AMR@RAMZI

احنا في قسم قصص الانبياء والرسل مش معقول   منقولش سيرت الحبيب صلي الله عليه وسلم سيد الخلق.   بسم الله نبدآ   السيرة النبوية العطرة     ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا   أما بعد‏:‏    ‏   فإن السنة النبوية المطهرة ـ وهي العطاء المتجدد والزاد الباقي إلى يوم الدين، والتي يتسابق المتسابقون، ويتنافس المتنافسون إلى الحديث عنها وكتابة الكتب والأسفار في مواضيعها منذ بعث صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تقوم الساعة ـ تضع للمسلمين النموذج العملي والبرنامج الواقعي لما ينبغي أن يكون عليه سلوكهم وأفعالهم وأقوالهم وعلاقاتهم بربهم، ثم بأهلهم وعشيرتهم وإخوانهم وأمتهم والناس أجمعين‏.‏   وقد قال الله عز وجل‏:‏ ‏{‏لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحزاب‏:‏ 21‏]‏‏.‏    وقالت السيد عائشة ـ رضوان الله عليها ـ عندما سئلت عن خلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏كان خلقه القرآن‏)‏‏.‏    فلا ريب إذن أنه لابد لمن أراد النجاة من هذه الدنيا باتباع المنهج الرباني في جميع شئون آخرته ودنياه وأن يتأسي بالرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويأخذ بالسيرة النبوية تفكرًا وتدبرًا على أنها هذا المنهج الرباني القويم عاشه سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واقعًا عمليّا في جميع شئون الحياة، ففيها الهدي والرشاد للقادة والمقودين والحكام والمحكومين والمرشدين والموجهين والمجاهدين، وفيها الأسوة الحسنة في جميع المجالات‏:‏ في السياسة والحكم والاقتصاد والمال والاجتماع والعلاقات الإنسانية والأخلاق الفاضلة والعلاقات الدولية، فما أحرى المسلمين اليوم ـ وقد انحدروا في مهاوي الجهالة والتخلف لابتعادهم عن هذه المنهج ـ أن يعودوا إلى صوابهم وأن يقدموا السيرة النبوية في مناهجهم الدراسية ومنتدياتهم المختلفة على أنها ليست للمتعة الفكرية وحسب، بل فيها طريق العودة إلى الله، وفيها إصلاح الناس وفلاحهم، فهي الأسلوب العلمي لترجمة كتاب الله عزّ وجلّ سلوكًا وأخلاقًا، حتى يصبح المؤمن محتكمًا إلى شريعة الله سبحانه وتعالي ومحكمًا لها في جميع شئون الناس‏.‏     وهذه هى السيرة النبوية العطرة اقدمها لكل الاعضاء الكرام عسى ان ينتفعوا بها فى حياتهم      العرب، الأرض والشعب، الحكم والاقتصاد، الديانة والاجتماع     موقع العرب وأقوامها   إن السيرة النبوية ـ على صاحبها الصلاةوالسلام ـ هي في الحقيقة عبارة عن الرسالة التي حملها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المجتمع البشرى قولًا وفعلًا، وتوجيها وسلوكًا، وقلب بها موازين الحياة، فبدل مكان السيئة الحسنة، وأخرج بها الناس من الظلمات إلى النور، ومن عبادة العباد إلى عبادة اللّه، حتى عدل خط التاريخ وَغيَّر مجرى الحياة في العالم الإنساني، ولا يتم إحضار هذه الصورة الرائعة إلا بعد المقارنة بين البيئة التي سبقت هذه الرسالة وبين ما آلت إليه بعدها‏.‏   وهذا يقتضي تقديم فصول موجزة عن أقوام العرب وتطوراتها قبل الإسلام، وعن تاريخ الحكومات والإمارات والنظم القبلية التي كانت سائدة في ذلك الزمان، مع صور من الديانات والمِلَل والنِّحَل والعادات والتقاليد، والأوضاع السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية‏.‏   وقد خصصنا لكل من ذلك هذا الباب، وإليكم تلك الفصول‏:‏     موقع العرب  كلمة العرب تنبيء عن الصحارى والقِفَار، والأرض المُجْدِبة التي لا ماء فيها ولا نبات‏.‏ وقد أطلق هذا اللفظ منذ أقدم العصور على جزيرة العرب، كما أطلق على قوم قَطَنُوا تلك الأرض واتخذوها موطنا لهم‏.‏   وجزيرة العرب يحدها غربًا البحر الأحمر وشبه جزيرة سيناء، وشرقًا الخليج العربى وجزء من بلاد العراق الجنوبية، وجنوبًا بحر العرب الذي هو امتداد لبحر الهند، وشمالًا بلاد الشام وجزء من بلاد العراق، على اختلاف في بعض هذه الحدود، وتقدر مساحتها ما بين مليون ميل مربع إلى مليون وثلاثمائة ألف ميل مربع‏.‏   ولجزيرة العرب أهمية بالغة من حيث موقعها الطبيعي والجغرافي؛ فإنها في وضعها الداخلي محاطة بالصحاري والرمال من كل جانب؛ ولأجل هذا الوضع صارت الجزيرة حصنًا منيعًا لم يستطع الأجانب أن يحتلوها ويبسطوا عليها سيطرتهم ونفوذهم‏.‏ ولذلك نرى سكان الجزيرة أحرارًا في جميع الشئون منذ أقدم العصور، مع أنهم كانوا مجاورين لإمبراطوريتين عظيمتين لم يكونوا يستطيعون دفع هجماتهما لولا هذا السد المنيع‏.‏   وأما بالنسبة إلى الخارج فإنها تقع بين القارات المعروفة في العالم القديم، وتلتقى به برًا وبحرًا، فإن ناحيتها الشمالية الغربية باب للدخول في قارة إفريقية، وناحيتها الشمالية الشرقية مفتاح لقارة أوربا، والناحية الشرقية تفتح أبواب العجم؛ ومن ثم آسيا الوسطى وجنوبها والشرق البعيد، وكذلك تلتقي كل قارة بالجزيرة بحرًا، وترسى سفنها وبواخرها على ميناء الجزيرة رأسًا‏.‏   ولأجل هذا الوضع الجغرافي كان شمال الجزيرة وجنوبها موئلًا للأمم، ومركزًا لتبادل التجارة، والثقافة، والديانة، والفنون‏.‏     أقوام العرب  وأما أقوام العرب فقد قسمها المؤرخون إلى ثلاثة أقسام؛ بحسب السلالات التي ينحدرون منها‏:‏   1 ـ العرب البائدة‏:‏ وهم العرب القدامى الذين انقرضوا تمامًا ولم يمكن الحصول على تفاصيل كافية عن تاريخهم، مثل‏:‏ عاد، وثمود، وطَسْم، وجَدِيس، وعِمْلاق، وأُمَيْم، وجُرْهُم، وحَضُور، ووَبـَـار، وعَبِيل، وجاسم، وحَضْرَمَوت، وغيرها‏.‏   2 ـ العرب العاربة‏:‏ وهم العرب المنحدرة من صلب يَشْجُب بن يَعْرُب بن قَحْطان، وتسمى بالعرب القحطانية‏.‏   3 ـ العرب المستعربة‏:‏ وهي العرب المنحدرة من صلب إسماعيل عليه السلام، وتسمى بالعرب العدنانية‏.‏   أما العرب العاربة ـ وهي شعب قحطان ـ فمَهْدُها بلاد اليمن، وقد تشعبت قبائلها وبطونها من ولد سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان‏.‏ فاشتهرت منها قبيلتان‏:‏ حِمْيَر بن سبأ، وكَهْلان بن سبأ، وأما بقية بنى سبأ ـ وهـم أحـد عشـر أو أربعة عشـر بطنًا ـ فيقال لهم‏:‏ السبئيون، وليست لهم قبائل دون سبأ‏.‏   أ ـ فأما حمير فأشهر بطونها‏:‏   1 ـ قُضَاعة‏:‏ ومنها بَهْراء وَبِلىٌّ والقَيْن وكَلْب وعُذْرَة ووَبَرَة‏.‏   2 ـ السَّكاسِك‏:‏ وهـم بنو زيـد بـن وائلة بن حمير، ولقب زيد‏:‏ السكاسك، وهي غير سكاسك كِنْدة الآتية في بنى كَهْلان‏.‏   3 ـ زيــد الجمهــور‏:‏ ومنها حمير الأصغر، وسبأ الأصغر، وحضور، وذو أصبح‏.‏   ب ـ وأما كَهْلان فأشهر بطونها‏:‏   هَمْدان، وألْهَان، والأشْعَر، وطيئ، ومَذْحِج ‏[‏ومن مذحج‏:‏ عَنْس والنَّخْع‏]‏، ولَخْم ‏[‏ومن لخم‏:‏ كندة، ومن كندة‏:‏ بنو معاوية والسَّكُون والسكاسك‏]‏، وجُذَام، وعاملة، وخَوْلان، ومَعَافِر، وأنمار ‏[‏ومن أنمار‏:‏ خَثْعَم وبَجِيلَةَ، ومن بجيلة‏:‏ أحْمَس‏]‏ والأزْد، ‏[‏ومن الأزد‏:‏ الأوس، والخزرج، وخُزَاعة، وأولاد جَفْنَة ملوك الشام المعروفون بآل غسان‏]‏‏.‏   وهاجرت بنو كهلان عن اليمن، وانتشرت في أنحاء الجزيرة، يقال‏:‏ كانت هجرة معظمهم قبيل سَيْل العَرِم حين فشلت تجارتهم لضغط الرومان وسيطرتهم على طريق التجارة البحرية، وإفسادهم طريق البر بعد احتلالهم بلاد مصر والشام‏.‏   ويقال‏:‏ بل إنهم هاجروا بعد السيل حين هلك الحرث والنسل بعد أن كانت التجارة قد فشلت، وكانوا قد فقدوا كل وسائل العيش، ويؤيده سياق القرآن ‏{‏لَقَدْ كَانَ لِسَبَإٍ فِي مَسْكَنِهِمْ آيَةٌ جَنَّتَانِ عَن يَمِينٍ وَشِمَالٍ كُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِ رَبِّكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ بَلْدَةٌ طَيِّبَةٌ وَرَبٌّ غَفُورٌ فَأَعْرَضُوا فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَيْلَ الْعَرِمِ وَبَدَّلْنَاهُم بِجَنَّتَيْهِمْ جَنَّتَيْنِ ذَوَاتَى أُكُلٍ خَمْطٍ وَأَثْلٍ وَشَيْءٍ مِّن سِدْرٍ قَلِيلٍ ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُم بِمَا كَفَرُوا وَهَلْ نُجَازِي إِلَّا الْكَفُورَ وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْقُرَى الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا قُرًى ظَاهِرَةً وَقَدَّرْنَا فِيهَا السَّيْرَ سِيرُوا فِيهَا لَيَالِيَ وَأَيَّامًا آمِنِينَ فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا وَظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ وَمَزَّقْنَاهُمْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏سورة سبأ‏:‏15‏:‏ 19‏]‏   ولا غرو إن كانت هناك ـ عدا ما تقدم ـ منافسة بين بطون كهلان وبطون حمير أدت إلى جلاء كهلان، فقد يشير إلى هذا بقاء حمير مع جلاء كهلان‏.‏   ويمكن تقسيم المهاجرين من بطون كهلان إلى أربعة أقسام‏:‏   1 ـ الأزْد‏:‏   وكانت هجرتهم على رأى سيدهم وكبيرهم عمران بن عمرو مُزَيْقِياء، فساروا يتنقلون في بلاد اليمن ويرسلون الرواد، ثم ساروا بعد ذلك إلى الشمال والشرق‏.‏ وهاك تفصيل الأماكن التي سكنوا فيها بعد الرحلة نهائيًا‏:‏   نزل عمران بن عمرو في عُمَان، واستوطنها هو وبنوه، وهم أزْد عُمَان‏.‏   واستوطنت بنو نصر بن الأزد تُهامة، وهم أزد شَنُوءة‏.‏   وعَطَف ثَعْلَبة بن عمرو مزيقياء نحو الحجاز، فأقام بين الثعلبية وذى قار، ولما كبر ولده وقوى ركنه سار نحو المدينة، فأقام بها واستوطنها، ومن أبناء ثعلبة هذا‏:‏ الأوس والخزرج، ابنا حارثة بن ثعلبة‏.‏   وتنقل منهم حارثة بن عمرو ـ وهو خزاعة ـ وبنوه في ربوع الحجاز، حتى نزلوا بمر الظهران، ثم افتتحوا الحرم فقطنوا مكة وأجلوا سكانها الجراهمة‏.‏   وسار جَفْنَة بن عمرو إلى الشام فأقام بها هو وبنوه، وهو أبو الملوك الغساسنة؛ نسبة إلى ماء في الحجاز يعرف بغسان، كانوا قد نزلوا بها أولًا قبل انتقالهم إلى الشام‏.‏   وانضمت البطون الصغيرة إلى هذه القبائل في الهجرة إلى الحجاز والشام، مثل كعب بن عمرو، والحارث بن عمرو، وعوف بن عمرو‏.‏   2 ـ لَخْم وجُذَام‏:‏   انتقلوا إلى الشرق والشمال، وكان في اللخميين نصر بن ربيعة أبو الملوك المناذرة بالحيرة‏.‏   3 ـ بنو طَيِّئ‏:‏   ساروا بعد مسير الأزد نحو الشمال حتى نزلوا بالجبلين أجأ وسلمى، وأقاموا هناك، حتى عرف الجبلان بجبلى طيئ‏.‏   4 ـ كِنْدة‏:‏   نزلوا بالبحرين، ثم اضطروا إلى مغادرتها فنزلوا بـ‏[‏حضرموت‏]‏، ولاقـوا هنـاك ما لاقوا بالبحرين، ثم نزلوا نجدًا، وكونوا هناك دولة كبيرة الشأن، ولكنها سرعان ما فنيت وذهبت آثارها‏.‏   وهناك قبيلة من حمير مع اختلاف في نسبتها إليه ـ وهي قضاعة ـ هجرت اليمن واستوطنت بادية السماوة من مشارف العراق، واستوطن بعض بطونها مشارف الشام وشمالي الحجاز‏.‏   وأما العرب المستعربة، فأصل جدهم الأعلى ـ وهو سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام ـ من بلاد العراق، من مدينة يقال لها‏:‏ ‏[‏أر‏]‏ على الشاطئ الغربي من نهر الفرات، بالقرب من الكوفة، وقد جاءت الحفريات والتنقيبات بتفاصيل واسعة عن هذه المدينة، وعن أسرة إبراهيم عليه السلام، وعن الأحوال الدينية والاجتماعية في تلك البلاد‏.‏   ومعلوم أن إبراهيم عليه السلام هاجر منها إلى حاران أو حَرَّان، ومنها إلى فلسطين، فاتخذها قاعدة لدعوته، وكانت له جولات في أرجائها وأرجاء غيرها من البلاد، وفي إحدى هذه الجولات أتى إبراهيم عليه السلام على جبار من الجبابرة، ومعه زوجته سارة، وكانت من أحسن النساء، فأراد ذلك الجبار أن يكيد بها، ولكن سارة دعت اللّه تعالى عليه فرد اللّه كيده في نحره، وعرف الظالم أن سارة امرأة صالحة ذات مرتبة عالية عند اللّه، فأخدمها هاجر اعترافًا بفضلها، أو خوفًا من عذاب اللّه، ووهبتها سارة لإبراهيم عليه السلام‏.‏   ورجع إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى قاعدته في فلسطين، ثم رزقه اللّه تعالى من هاجر ابنه إسماعيل، وصار سببًا لغيرة سارة حتى ألجأت إبراهيم إلى نفي هاجر مع ولدهـا الرضيـع ـ إسماعيل ـ فقدم بهما إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى الحجاز، وأسكنهما بواد غير ذي زرع عند بيت الله المحرم الذي لم يكن إذ ذاك إلا مرتفعًا من الأرض كالرابية، تأتيه السيول فتأخذ عن يمينه وشماله، فوضعهما عند دوحة فوق زمزم في أعلى المسجد، وليس بمكة يومئذ أحد، وليس بها ماء، فوضع عندهما جرابا فيه تمر، وسقاء فيه ماء، ورجع إلى فلسطين، ولم تمض أيام حتى نفد الزاد والماء، وهناك تفجرت بئر زمزم بفضل اللّه، فصارت لهما قوتا وبلاغًا إلى حين‏.‏ والقصة معروفة بطولها‏.‏   وجاءت قبيلة يمانية ـ وهي جُرْهُم الثانية ـ فقطنت مكة بإذن من أم إسماعيل‏.‏ يقال‏:‏ إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك في الأودية التي بأطراف مكة، وقد صرحت رواية البخاري أنهم نزلوا مكة بعد إسماعيل، وقبل أن يشب، وأنهم كانوا يمرون بهذا الوادى قبل ذلك‏.‏   وكان إبراهيم عليه السلام يرتحل إلى مكة ليطالع تركته بها، ولا يعلم بالضبط عدد هذه الرحلات، إلا أن المصادر المعتمدة حفظت لنا أربعة منها‏:‏   1 ـ فقد ذكر الله تعالى في القرآن الكريم أنه أرى إبراهيم في المنام أنه يذبح إسماعيل، فقام بامتثال هذا الأمر‏:‏ ‏{‏فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاء الْمُبِينُ وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الصافات‏:‏103‏:‏ 107‏]‏   وقد ذكر في سِفْر التكوين أن إسماعيل كان أكبر من إسحاق بثلاث عشرة سنة، وسياق القصة يدل على أنها وقعت قبل ميلاد إسحاق؛ لأن البشارة بإسحاق ذكرت بعد سرد القصة بتمامها‏.‏   وهذه القصة تتضمن رحلة واحدة ـ على الأقل ـ قبل أن يشب إسماعيل، أما الرحلات الثلاث الأخر فقد رواها البخاري بطولها عن ابن عباس مرفوعًا، وملخصها‏:‏   2ـ أن إسماعيل عليه السلام لما شب وتعلم العربية من جُرْهُم، وأنفسهم وأعجبهم زوجوه امرأة منهم، وماتت أمـه، وبدا لإبراهيم أن يطالع تركته، فجاء بعد هذا الزواج، فلم يجد إسماعيل، فسأل امرأته عنه وعن أحوالهما، فشكت إليه ضيق العيش فأوصاها أن تقول لإسماعيل أن يغير عتبة بابه، وفهم إسماعيل ما أراد أبوه، فطلق امرأته تلك وتزوج امرأة أخرى ‏[‏وهي ابنة مُضَاض بن عمرو، كبير جرهم وسيدهم على قول الأكثر‏]‏‏.‏   3 ـ وجاء إبراهيم عليه السلام مرة أخرى بعد أن تزوج إسماعيل هذه الزوجة الثانية، فلم يجده فرجع إلى فلسطين بعد أن سأل زوجته عنه وعن أحوالهما، فأثنت على اللّه بخير، فأوصى إلى إسماعيل أن يُثَبِّتَ عَتَبَة بابه‏.‏   4 ـ ثم جاء إبراهيم عليه السلام بعد ذلك فلقى إسماعيل، وهو يَبْرِى نَبْلا له تحت دوحة قريبًا من زمزم، فلما رآه قام إليه فصنع كما يصنع الوالد بالولد والولد بالوالد، وكان لقاؤهما بعد فترة طويلة من الزمن، قلما يصبر فيها الأب الكبير الأواه العطوف عن ولده، والوالد البار الصالح الرشيد عن أبيه، وفي هذه المرة بنيا الكعبة، ورفعا قواعدها، وأذَّن إبراهيم في الناس بالحج كما أمره الله‏.‏   وقد رزق الله إسماعيل من ابنة مُضَاض اثنى عشر ولدًا ذكرًا،وهم‏:‏ نابت أو نبايوط،وقَيْدار، وأدبائيل، ومِِبْشام، ومِشْماع، ودوما، ومِيشا، وحدد، وتيما، ويَطُور، ونَفيس، وقَيْدُمان‏.‏   وتشعبت من هؤلاء اثنتا عشرة قبيلة، سكنت كلها في مكة مدة من الزمان، وكانت جل معيشتهم إذ ذاك التجارة من بلاد اليمن إلى بلاد الشام ومصر، ثم انتشرت هذه القبائل في أرجاء الجزيرة بل وإلى خارجها، ثم أدرجت أحوالهم في غياهب الزمان، إلا أولاد نابت وقيدار‏.‏   وقد ازدهرت حضارة الأنباط ـ أبْناء نابت ـ في شمال الحجاز، وكونوا دولة قوية عاصمتها البتراء ـ المدينة الأثرية القديمة المعروفة في جنوب الأردن، وقد دان لهذه الدولة النبطية من بأطرافها، ولم يستطع أحد أن يناوئها حتى جاء الرومان وقضوا عليها‏.‏   وقد جنحت طائفة من المحققين من أهل العلم بالأنساب إلى أن ملوك آل غسان وكذا الأنصار من الأوس والخزرج إنما كانوا من آل نابت بن إسماعيل، وبقاياهم في تلك الديار‏.‏   وإليه مال الإمام البخاري ـ رحمه الله ـ في صحيحه، فقد عقد بابًا عنوانه‏:‏ ‏[‏نسبة اليمن إلى إسماعيل عليه السلام‏]‏، واستدل عليه ببعض الأحاديث، ورجح الحافظ ابن حجر في شرحه أن قحطان من آل نابت بن إسماعيل عليه السلام‏.‏   وأما قيدار بن إسماعيل فلم يزل أبناؤه بمكة، يتناسلون هناك حتى كان منه عدنان وولده مَعَدّ، ومنه حفظت العرب العدنانية أنسابها‏.‏ وعدنان هو الجد الحادى والعشرون في سلسة النسب النبوى، وقد ورد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا انتسب فبلغ عدنان يمسك ويقول‏:‏ ‏(‏كذب النسابون‏)‏، فلا يتجاوزه، وذهب جمع من العلماء إلى جواز رفع النسب فوق عدنان؛ مضعفين للحديث المشار إليه، ولكنهم اختلفوا في هذا الجزء من النسب اختلافا لا يمكن الجمع بين أقوالهم، وقد مال المحقق الكبير العلامة القاضى محمد سليمان المنصورفورى ـ رحمه الله ـ إلى ترجيح ما ذكره ابن سعد ـ والذي ذكره الطبرى والمسعودى وغيرهما في جملة الأقوال ـ وهو أن بين عدنان وبين إبراهيم عليه السلام أربعين أبا بالتحقيق الدقيق‏.‏ وسيأتى‏.‏   وقد تفرقت بطون مَعَدّ من ولده نَزَار ـ قيل‏:‏ لم يكن لمعد ولد غيره ـ فكان لنزار أربعة أولاد، تشعبت منهم أربعة قبائل عظيمة‏:‏ إياد وأنمار وربيعة ومُضَر، وهذان الأخيران هما اللذان كثرت بطونهما واتسعت أفخاذهما، فكان من ربيعة‏:‏ ضُبَيْعَة وأسد، ومن أسد‏:‏ عَنْزَة وجَدِيلة، ومن جديلة‏:‏ القبائل الكثيرة المشهورة مثل‏:‏ عبد القيس، والنَّمِر، وبنو وائل الذين منهم بكر وتَغْلِب، ومن بنى بكر‏:‏ بنو قيس وبنو شيبان وبنو حنيفة وغيرها‏.‏ أما عنزة فمنها آل سعود ملوك المملكة العربية السعودية في هذا الزمان‏.‏   وتشعبت قبائل مضر إلى شعبتين عظيمتين‏:‏ قَيْس عَيْلان بن مضر، وبطون إلياس ابن مضر، فمن قيس عيلان‏:‏ بنو سليم، وبنو هوازن، وبنو ثقيف، وبنو صَعْصَعَة، وبنو غَطَفان‏.‏ ومن غطفان‏:‏ عَبْس، وذُبْيان، وأشْجَع،وأعْصُر‏.‏   ومن إلياس بن مُضَر‏:‏ تميم بن مرة، وهُذَيْل بن مُدرِكة، وبنو أسد بن خزيمة، وبطون كنانة بن خزيمة، ومن كنانة قريش، وهم أولاد فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة‏.‏   وانقسمت قريش إلى قبائل شتى، من أشهرها‏:‏ جُمَح وسَهْم وعَدِىّ ومخزوم وتَيْم وزُهْرَة، وبطون قُصَىّ بن كلاب، وهي‏:‏ عبد الدار بن قصى،وأسد بن عبد العزى بن قصى، وعبد مناف بن قصى‏.‏   وكان من عبد مناف أربع فصائل‏:‏ عبد شمس، ونَوْفَل، والمطلب، وهاشم، وبيت هاشم هو الذي اصطفي الله منه سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏   قال صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إن الله اصطفي من ولد إبراهيم إسماعيل، واصطفي من ولد إسماعيل بنى كنانة، واصطفي من بنى كنانة قريشًا، واصطفي من قريش بنى هاشم، واصطفانى من بنى هاشم‏)‏‏.‏   وعن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إن الله خلق الخلق فجعلني من خير فرقهم وخير الفريقين، ثم تخير القبائل، فجعلني من خير القبيلة، ثم تخير البيوت، فجعلني من خير بيوتهم، فأنا خيرهم نفسًا وخيرهم بيتًا‏)‏‏.‏ وفي لفظ عنه‏:‏ ‏(‏إن الله خلق الخلق فجعلني في خيرهم فرقة، ثم جعلهم فرقتين فجعلني في خيرهم فرقة، ثم جعلهم قبائل فجعلني في خيرهم قبيلة، ثم جعلهم بيوتًا فجعلني في خيرهم بيتًا وخيرهم نفسًا‏)‏‏.‏   ولما تكاثر أولاد عدنان تفرقوا في أنحاء شتى من بلاد العرب متتبعين مواقع القطر ومنابت العشب‏.‏   فهاجرت عبد القيس، وبطون من بكر بن وائل، وبطون من تميم إلى البحرين فأقاموا بها‏.‏   وخرجت بنو حنيفة بن على بن بكر إلى اليمامة فنزلوا بحُجْر، قَصَبة اليمامة، وأقامت سائر بكر بن وائل في طول الأرض من اليمامة إلى البحرين إلى سيف كاظمة إلى البحر، فأطراف سواد العراق فالأُبُلّةُ فَهِيت‏.‏   وأقامت تغلب بالجزيرة الفراتية، ومنها بطون كانت تساكن بَكْرًا‏.‏وسكنت بنو تميم ببادية البصرة‏.‏   وأقامت بنو سليم بالقرب من المدينة، من وادي القرى إلى خيبر إلى شرقي المدينة إلى حد الجبلين، إلى ما ينتهي إلى الحرة‏.‏    وسكنت بنو أسد شرقي تيماء وغربي الكوفة، بينهم وبين تيماء ديار بُحْتُرٍ من طيئ، وبينهم وبين الكوفة خمس ليال‏.‏   وسكنت ذبيان بالقرب من تيماء إلى حوران، وبقى بتهامة بطون كنانة، وأقام بمكة وضواحيها بطون قريش، وكانوا متفرقين لا تجمعهم جامعة حتى نبغ فيهم قصيِّ ابن كلاب، فجمعهم، وكون لهم وحدة شرفتهم ورفعت من أقدارهم‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الحكـم والإمـارة فـي العـرب   
كان حكام جزيرة العرب عند ظهور دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قسمين‏:‏ 
1ـ ملوك مُتَوَّجُون ـ إلا أنهم في الحقيقة كانوا غير مستقلين‏.‏ 
2ـ رؤسـاء القبائـل والعشائر ـ وكـان لهم مـن الحكم والامتـياز مـا كـان للملـوك المتوجين، ومعظم هـؤلاء كانـوا على تمـام الاستقـلال، وربمـا كانت لبعضـهم تبعية لملك متـوج‏.‏ 
والملوك المتوجون هم‏:‏ ملوك اليمن، وملوك مشارف الشام ‏[‏وهم آل غسان‏]‏ وملوك الحيرة، وما عدا هؤلاء من حكام الجزيرة لم تكن لهم تيجان‏.‏ وفيما يلى موجز عن هؤلاء الملوك والرؤساء‏. 
‏ 
الملك باليمن‏‏ 
من أقدم الشعوب التي عرفت باليمن من العرب العاربة قوم سبأ، وقد عثر على ذكرهم في حفريات ‏[‏أور‏]‏ بخمس وعشرين قرنا قبل الميلاد، ويبدأ ازدهار حضارتهم ونفوذ سلطانهم وبسط سيطرتهم بأحد عشر قرنا قبل الميلاد‏.‏ 
ويمكن تقسيم أدوارهم حسب التقدير الآتى‏:‏ 
1 ـ ما بين 1300 إلى 620 ق‏.‏م 
عرفت دولتهم في هذه الفترة بالدولة المعينية، ظهرت في الجَوْف؛ أى السهل الواقع بين نجران وحضرموت، ثم أخذت تنمو وتتسع وتسيطر وتزدهر حتى بلغ نفوذها السياسى إلى العُلا ومَعَان من شمالي الحجاز‏.‏ 
ويقال‏:‏ إن مستعمراتها وصلت إلى خارج بلاد العرب، وكانت التجارة هي صلب معيشتهم، ثم إنهم بنوا سد مأرب الذي له شأن كبير في تاريخ اليمن، والذي وفر لهم معظم خيرات الأرض، ‏{‏حَتَّى نَسُوا الذِّكْرَ وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا بُورًا‏}‏ ‏[‏ الفرقان‏:‏18‏]‏ 
وكان ملوكهم في هذه الفترة يلقبون بـ ‏[‏مكرب سبأ‏]‏ وكانت عاصمتهم مدينة ‏[‏صِرْوَاح‏]‏ التي توجد أنقاضها على بعد 50 كيلو مترًا إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة ‏[‏مأرب‏]‏، وعلى بعد 142 كيلو مترًا شرقى صنعاء، وتعرف باسم ‏[‏خُرَيْبة‏]‏‏.‏ ويقدر عدد هؤلاء الملوك ما بين 22 و 26 ملكًا‏.‏ 
2 ـ ما بين 620 ق‏.‏ م إلى سنة 115 ق‏.‏ م 
وعرفت دولتهم في هذه الفترة بدولة سبأ، وقد تركوا لقب ‏[‏مكرب‏]‏ وعرفوا بـ‏[‏ملوك سبأ‏]‏، واتخذوا ‏[‏مأرب‏]‏ عاصمة لهم بدل ‏[‏صرواح‏]‏ وتوجد أنقاض مأرب على بعد 192 كيلو مترًا شرقي صنعاء‏.‏ 
3 ـ منذ سنة 115 ق‏.‏ م إلى سنة300 م 
وعرفت الدولة في هذه الفترة بالدولة الحميرية الأولى؛ لأن قبيلة حمير غلبت واستقلت بمملكة سبأ، وقد عرف ملوكها بـ‏[‏ملوك سبأ وذى ريدان‏]‏، وهؤلاء الملوك اتخذوا مدينة ‏[‏ريدان‏]‏ عاصمة لهم بدل مدينة ‏[‏مأرب‏]‏، و تعرف ‏[‏ريدان‏]‏ باسم ظفار، وتوجد أنقاضها على جبل مدور بالقرب من ‏[‏يريم‏]‏‏.‏ وفي هذا العهد بدأ فيهم السقوط والانحطاط، فقد فشلت تجارتهم إلى حد كبير لبسط الأنباط سيطرتهم على شمال الحجاز أولًا، ثم لغلبة الرومان على طريق التجارة البحرية بعد نفوذ سلطانهم على مصر وسوريا وشمالى الحجاز ثانيًا، ولتنافس القبائل فيما بينها ثالثًا‏.‏ وهذه العناصر هي التي سببت في تفرق آل قحطان وهجرتهم إلى البلاد الشاسعة‏.‏ 
4 ـ منذ سنة 300م إلى أن دخل الإسلام في اليمن 
عرفت الدولة في هذه الفترة بالدولة الحميرية الثانية، وعرف ملوكها بـ‏[‏ملوك سبأ وذى ريدان وحضرمـوت ويمـنت‏]‏، وقد توالت على هذه الدولة الاضطرابات والحوادث، وتتابعت الانقلابات والحروب الأهلية التي جعلتها عرضة للأجانب حتى قضى على استقلالها‏.‏ ففي هذا العهد دخل الرومان في عدن، وبمعونتهم احتلت الأحباش اليمن لأول مرة سنة 340 م؛ مستغلين التنافس بين قبيلتى همدان وحمير، واستمر احتلالهم إلى سنة 378 م‏.‏ ثم نالت اليمن استقلالها، ولكن بدأت تقع الثلمات في سد مأرب، حتى وقع السيل العظيم الذي ذكره القرآن بسيل العرم في سنة 450م، أو 451 م‏.‏وكانت حادثة كبرى أدت إلى خراب العمران وتشتت الشعوب‏.‏ 
وفي سنة 523م قاد ذو نُوَاس اليهودى حملة منكرة على المسيحيين من أهل نجران، وحاول صرفهم عن المسيحية قسرًا، ولما أبوا خدّ لهم الأخدود وألقاهم في النيران، وهذا الذي أشـار إلـيه القـرآن في سـورة الـبروج بقـوله‏:‏ ‏{‏قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الْأُخْدُودِ‏}‏ الآيات ‏[‏ البروج‏:‏4‏]‏‏.‏ 
وكان هذا الحادث هو السبب في نقمة النصرانية الناشطة إلى الفتح والتوسع تحت قيادة أباطرة الرومان من بلاد العرب، فقد حرضوا الأحباش، وهيأوا لهم الأسطول البحرى، فنزل سبعون ألف جندى من الحبشة، واحتلوا اليمن مرة ثانية، بقيادة أرياط سنة 525 م، وظل أرياط حاكمًا من قبل ملك الحبشة حتى اغتاله أبرهة بن الصباح الأشرم ـ أحد قواد جيشه ـ سنة 549م، ونصب نفسه حاكمًا على اليمن بعد أن استرضى ملك الحبشة وأرضاه، وأبرهة هذا هو الذي جند الجنود لهدم الكعبة، وعرف هو وجنوده بأصحاب الفيل‏.‏وقد أهلكه الله بعد عودته إلى صنعاء عقب وقعة الفيل، فخلفه على اليمن ابنه يَكْسُوم، ثم الابن الثانى مسروق، وكانا ـ فيما يقال ـ شرا من أبيهما، وأخبث سيرة منه في اضطهاد أهل اليمن وقهرهم وإذلالهم‏.‏ 
أما أهل اليمن فإنهم بعد وقعة الفيل استنجدوا بالفرس، وقاموا بمقاومة الحبشة حتى أجلوهم عن البلاد، ونالوا الاستقلال في سنة 575 م بقيادة معديكرب سيف بن ذى يزن الحميرى، واتخذوه ملكًا لهم، وكان معديكرب أبقى معه جمعًا من الحبشة يخدمونه ويمشون في ركابه، فاغتالوه ذات يوم، وبموته انقطع الملك عن بيت ذى يزن، وصارت اليمن مستعمرة فارسية تتعاقب عليها ولاة من الفرس، وكان أولهم وهرز، ثم المرزبان بن وهرز، ثم ابنه التينجان، ثم خسرو بن التينجان، ثم باذان، وكان آخر ولاة الفرس، فإنه اعتنق الإسلام سنة 628م، وبإسلامه انتهي نفوذ فارس على بلاد اليمن‏.‏  
الملك بالحيرة 
كانت الفرس تحكم بلاد العراق وما جاورها منذ أن جمع شملهم قوروش الكبير ‏(‏557 ـ 529 ق‏.‏م ‏)‏ ولم يكن أحد يناوئهم، حتى قام الإسكندر المقدونى سنة 326 ق‏.‏ م فهزم ملكهم دارا وبددهم وخضد شوكتهم، حتى تجزأت بلادهم، وتولاها ملوك عرفوا بملوك الطوائف، وقد ظل هؤلاء الملوك يحكمون البلاد مجزأة إلى سنة 230م‏.‏ وفي عهد هؤلاء الملوك هاجر القحطانيون، واحتلوا جزءًا من ريف العراق، ثم لحقهم من هاجر من العدنانيين فزاحموهم حتى سكنوا جزءًا من الجزيرة الفراتية‏.‏ 
وأول من ملك من هؤلاء المهاجرين هو مالك بن فَهْم التَّنُوخى من آل قحطان، وكان منزله الأنبار، أو مما يلى الأنبار، وخلفه أخوه عمرو بن فهم في رواية‏.‏ وجَذِيمة بن مالك بن فهم ـ الملقب بالأبْرش والوَضَّاح ـ في رواية أخرى‏.‏ 
وعادت القوة مرة ثانية إلى الفرس في عهد أردشير بن بابك ـ مؤسس الدولة الساسانية سنة 226 م ـ فإنه جمع شمل الفرس، واستولى على العرب المقيمين على تخوم ملكه، وكان هذا سببا في رحيل قضاعة إلى الشام، ولكن دان له أهل الحيرة والأنبار‏.‏ 
وفي عهد أردشير كانت ولاية جذيمة الوضاح على الحيرة وسائر مَنْ ببادية العراق والجزيرة من ربيعة ومضر، وكأن أردشير رأى أنه يستحيل عليه أن يحكم العرب مباشرة، ويمنعهم من الإغارة على تخوم ملكه، إلا أن يملك عليهم رجلًا منهم له عصبية تؤيده وتمنعه، ومن جهة أخرى يمكنه الاستعانة بهم على ملوك الرومان الذين كان يتخوفهم، وليكون عرب العراق أمام عرب الشام الذين اصطنعهم ملوك الرومان، وكان يبقى عند ملك الحيرة كتيبة من جنود الفرس؛ ليستعين بها على الخارجين على سلطانه من عرب البادية، وكان موت جذيمة حوالى سنة 268 م‏.‏ 
وبعد موت جذيمة ولى الحيرة والأنبار عمرو بن عدى بن نصر اللخمى ‏[‏ 268ـ 288م‏]‏ وهو أول ملوك اللخميين، وأول من اتخذ الحيرة مقرًا له، وكان في عهد كسرى سابور بن أردشير، ثم لم يزل الملوك من اللخميين من بعده يتولون الحيرة حتى ولى الفرس قُبَاذ بن فيروز ‏[‏448ـ 531م‏]‏ وفي عهده ظهر مَزْدَك، وقام بالدعوة إلى الإباحية، فتبعه قباذ كما تبعه كثير من رعيته، ثم أرسل قباذ إلى ملك الحيرة ـ وهو المنذر بن ماء السماء ‏[‏512ـ 554 م‏]‏ ـ يدعوه إلى اختيار هذا المذهب الخبيث، فأبي عليه ذلك حمية وأنفة، فعزله قباذ، وولى بدله الحارث بن عمرو بن حجر الكندى بعد أن أجاب دعوته إلى المذهب المزدكى‏.‏ 
وخلف قباذ كسرى أنوشروان ‏[‏531ـ 578م‏]‏ وكان يكره هذا المذهب جدًا، فقتل المزدك وكثيرًا ممن دان بمذهبه، وأعاد المنذر إلى ولاية الحيرة، وطلب الحارث بن عمرو، لكنه أفلت إلى دار كلب، فلم يزل فيهم حتى مات‏.‏ 
واستمر الملك بعد المنذر بن ماء السماء في عقبه حتى كان النعمان بن المنذر ‏[‏583 ـ605 م‏]‏ فإنه غضب عليه كسرى بسبب وشاية دبرها زيد بن عدى العبادى، فأرسل كسرى إلى النعمان يطلبه، فخرج النعمان حتى نـزل سـرا عـلى هانئ بن مسعود سـيد آل شيبان، وأودعه أهله وماله، ثم توجه إلى كسرى، فحبسه كسرى حتى مات‏.‏ وولى على الحيرة بدله إياس بن قَبِيصة الطائى، وأمره أن يرسل إلى هانئ بن مسعود يطلب منه تسليم ما عنده، فأبي ذلك هانئ حمية، وآذن الملك بالحرب، ولم يلبث أن جاءته مرازبة كسرى وكتائبه في موكب إياس، ودارت بين الفريقين معركة هائلة عند ذى قار، انتصر فيها بنو شيبان وانهزمت الفرس هزيمة نكراء‏.‏ وهذا أول يوم انتصرت فيه العرب على العجم، وهو بعد ميلاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
واختلف المؤرخون في تحديد زمن هذه المعركة، فقيل‏:‏ هو بعد ميلاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقليل، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد لثمانية أشهر من ولاية إياس بن قبيصة على الحيرة‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ قبل النبوة بقليل ـ وهو الأقرب‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ بعد النبوة بقليل‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ بعد الهجرة‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ بعد بدر‏.‏ وقيل غير ذلك‏.‏ 
وولى كسرى على الحيرة بعد إياس حاكمًا فارسيًا اسمه آزادبه بن ماهبيان بن مهرابنداد، وظل يحكم 17 عاما‏[‏614ـ 631م‏]‏ ثم عاد الملك إلى آل لخم سنة 632م، فتولى منهم المنذر بن النعمان الملقب بالمعرور، ولكن لم تزد ولايته على ثمانية أشهر حتى قدم عليه خالد بن الوليد بعساكر المسلمين ‏.‏  
الملك بالشام 
في العهد الذي ماجت فيه العرب بهجرات القبائل سارت بطون من قضاعة إلى مشارف الشام وسكنت بها، وكانوا من بنى سُلَيْح بن حُلْوان الذين منهم بنو ضَجْعَم ابن سليح المعروفون باسم الضجاعمة، فاصطنعهم الرومان؛ ليمنعوا عرب البرية من العبث، وليكونوا عدة ضد الفرس، وولوا منهم ملكًا، ثم تعاقب الملك فيهم سنين، ومن أشهر ملوكهم زياد بن الهَبُولة، ويقدر زمنهم من أوائل القرن الثانى الميلادى إلى نهايته تقريبًا، وانتهت ولايتهم بعد قدوم آل غسان، الذين غلبوا الضجاعمة على ما بيدهم وانتصروا عليهم، فولتهم الروم ملوكًا على عرب الشام، وكانت قاعدتهم مدينة بصرى، ولم تزل تتوالى الغساسنة على الشام بصفتهم عمالًا لملوك الروم حتى كانت وقعة اليرموك سنة 13هـ، وانقاد للإسلام آخر ملوكهم جَبَلَة بن الأيهم في عهد أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه‏.‏  
الإمارة بالحجاز 
ولي إسماعيل عليه السلام زعامة مكة وولاية البيت طول حياته، وتوفي وله 137 سنة، ثم ولى واحد، وقيل‏:‏ اثنان من أبنائه‏:‏ نابت ثم قَيْدار، ويقال العكس، ثم ولى أمر مكة بعدهما جدهما مُضَاض بن عمرو الجُرْهُمِىّ، فانتقلت زعامة مكة إلى جرهم، وظلت في أيديهم، وكان لأولاد إسماعيل مركز محترم؛ لما لأبيهم من بناء البيت، ولم يكن لهم من الحكم شيء‏.‏ 
ومضت الدهور والأيام ولم يزل أمر أولاد إسماعيل عليه السلام ضئيلًا لا يذكر، حتى ضعف أمر جرهم قبيل ظهور بُخْتُنَصَّر، وأخذ نجم عدنان السياسى يتألق في أفق سماء مكة منذ ذلك العصر، بدليل ما جاء بمناسبة غزو بختنصر للعرب في ذات عِرْق، فإن قائد العرب في الموقعة لم يكن جرهميًا، بل كان عدنان نفسه‏.‏ 
وتفرقت بنو عدنان إلى اليمن عند غزوة بختنصر الثانية ‏[‏سنة 587 ق‏.‏ م‏]‏ وذهب برخيا ـ صاحب يرمياه النبي الإسرائيلى بَمَعَدّ ـ إلى حران من الشام، فلما انكشف ضغط بختنصر رجع معد إلى مكة فلم يجد من جرهم إلا جَوْشَم بن جُلْهُمة، فتزوج بابنته مُعَانة فولدت له نزارًا‏.‏ 
وساء أمر جرهم بمكة بعد ذلك، وضاقت أحوالهم، فظلموا الوافدين إليها، واستحلوا مال الكعبة، الأمر الذي كان يغيظ العدنانيين ويثير حفيظتهم، ولما نزلت خزاعة بِمَرِّ الظَّهْران، ورأت نفور العدنانيين من الجراهمة استغلت ذلك، فقامت بمعونة من بطون عدنان ـ وهم بنو بكر بن عبد مناف بن كنانة ـ بمحاربة جرهم، حتى أجلتهم عن مكة، واستولت على حكمها في أواسط القرن الثانى للميلاد‏.‏ 
ولما لجأت جرهم إلى الجلاء سدوا بئر زمزم، ودرسوا موضعها، ودفنوا فيها عدة أشياء، قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ فخرج عمرو بن الحارث بن مضاض الجرهمى بغزالى الكعبة، وبحجر الركن الأسود فدفنهما في بئر زمزم، وانطلق هو ومن معه من جرهم إلى اليمن، فحزنوا على ما فارقوا من أمر مكة وملكها حزنًا شديدًا، وفي ذلك قال عمرو‏:‏ 
كأن لم يكن بين الحَجُون إلى الصَّفَا ** أنيـس ولـم يَسْمُـر بمكـــة سامـــر 
بلــى نحــن كــنا أهـلــها فأبـادنـا ** صُرُوف الليالى والجُدُود العَوَاثِر 
ويقدر زمن إسماعيل عليه السلام بعشرين قرنًا قبل الميلاد، فتكون إقامة جرهم في مكة واحدًا وعشرين قرنًا تقريبًا، وحكمهم على مكة زهاء عشرين قرنًا‏.‏ 
واستبدت خزاعة بأمر مكة دون بنى بكر، إلا أنه كان إلى قبائل مضر ثلاث خلال‏:‏ 
الأولى‏:‏ الدفع بالناس من عرفة إلى المزدلفة، والإجازة بهم يوم النفر من منى، وكان يلى ذلك بنو الغَوْث بن مرة من بطون إلياس بن مضر، وكانوا يسمون صُوفَة، ومعنى هذه الإجازة أن الناس كانوا لا يرمون يوم النفر حتى يرمى رجل من صوفة، ثم إذا فرغ الناس من الرمى وأرادوا النفر من منى أخذت صوفة بجانبى العقبة، فلم يجز أحد حتى يمروا، ثم يخلون سبيل الناس، فلما انقرضت صوفة ورثهم بنو سعد بن زيد مناة من تميم‏.‏ 
الثانية‏:‏ الإفاضة من جمع غداة النحر إلى منى، وكان ذلك في بنى عدوان‏.‏ 
الثالثة‏:‏إنساء الأشهر الحرم، وكان ذلك إلى بنى فُقَيْم بن عدى من بنى كنانة‏.‏ 
واستمرت ‏[‏ولاية‏]‏ خزاعة على مكة ثلاثمائة سنة‏.‏ وفي وقت حكمهم انتشر العدنانيون في نجد وأطراف العراق والبحرين، وبقى بأطراق مكة بطون من قريش وهم حُلُول وصِرْم متقطعون، وبيوتات متفرقون في قومهم من بنى كنانة، وليس لهم من أمر مكة ولا البيت الحرام شيء حتى جاء قصى بن كلاب‏.‏ 
ويذكر من أمر قصى‏:‏ أن أباه مات وهو في حضن أمه، ونكح أمه رجل من بنى عُذْرَة ـ وهو ربيعة بن حرام ـ فاحتملها إلى بلاده بأطراف الشام، فلما شب قصى رجع إلى مكة، وكان واليها إذ ذاك حُلَيْل بن حَبْشِيَّة من خزاعة، فخطب قصى إلى حليل ابنته حُبَّى، فرغب فيه حليل وزوجه إياها، فلما مات حليل قامت حرب بين خزاعة وقريش، أدت أخيرًا إلى تغلب قصى على أمر مكة والبيت‏.‏ 
وهناك ثلاث روايات في بيان سبب هذه الحرب‏:‏ 
الأولى‏:‏ أن قصيًا لما انتشر ولده وكثر ماله وعظم شرفه وهلك حليل رأى أنه أولى بالكعبة وبأمر مكة من خزاعة وبنى بكر، وإن قريشًا رءوس آل إسماعيل وصريحهم، فكلم رجالًا من قريش وبنى كنانة في إخراج خزاعة وبنى بكر عن مكة فأجابوه‏.‏ 
الثانية‏:‏ أن حليلًا ـ فيما تزعم خزاعة ـ أوصى قصيًا بالقيام على الكعبة وبأمر مكة، ولكن أبت خزاعة أن تمضى ذلك لقصى فهاجت الحرب بينهما‏.‏ 
الثالثة‏:‏ أن حليلًا أعطى ابنته حبى ولاية البيت، واتخذ أبا غُبْشان‏.‏ الخزاعي وكيلا لها، فقام أبو غبشان بسدانة الكعبة نيابة عن حبى، وكان في عقله شيء، فلما مات حليل خدعه قصى، واشترى منه ولاية البيت بأذواد من الإبل أو بزق من الخمر، ولم ترض خزاعة بهذا البيع، وحاولوا منع قصى عن البيت، فجمع قصى رجالًا من قريش وبنى كنانة لإخراج خزاعة من مكة، فأجابوه‏.‏ 
وأيا ما كان، فلما مات حليل وفعلت صوفة ما كانت تفعل أتاهم قصى بمن معه من قريش وكنانة عند العقبة، فقال‏:‏ نحن أولى بهذا منكم، فقاتلوه فغلبهم قصى على ما كان بأيديهم، وانحازت عند ذلك خزاعة وبنو بكر عن قصى، فبادأهم قصى وأجمع لحربهم، فالتقوا واقتتلوا قتالًا شديدًا حتى كثرت القتلى في الفريقين جميعا، ثم تداعوا إلى الصلح فحكَّموا يَعْمُر بن عوف أحد بنى بكر، فقضى بأن قصيًا أولى بالكعبة وبأمر مكة من خزاعة، وكل دم أصابه قصى منهم موضوع يشدخه تحت قدميه، وما أصابت خزاعة وبنو بكر ففيه الدية، وأن يخلى بين قصى وبين الكعبة، فسمى يعمر يومئذ‏:‏ الشداخ‏.‏ 
وكانت فترة تولى خزاعة أمر البيت ثلاثمائة سنة، واستولى قصى على أمر مكة والبيت في أواسط القرن الخامس للميلاد سنة 440 م،وبذلك صارت لقصى ثم لقريش السيادة التامة والأمر النافذ في مكة، وصار قصى هو الرئيس الديني لهذا البيت الذي كانت تفد إليه العرب من جميع أنحاء الجزيرة‏.‏ 
ومما فعله قصى بمكة أنه جمع قومه من منازلهم إلى مكة، وقطعها رباعًا بين قومه، وأنزل كل قوم من قريش منازلهم التي أصبحوا عليها، وأقر النسأة وآل صفوان وعدوان ومرة بن عوف على ما كانوا عليه من المناصب؛ لأنه كان يراه دينًا في نفسه لا ينبغى تغييره‏.‏ 
ومن مآثر قصى‏:‏ أنه أسس دار الندوة بالجانب الشمالى من مسجد الكعبة، وجعل بابها إلى المسجد، وكانت مجمع قريش، وفيها تفصيل مهام أمورها، ولهذه الدار فضل على قريش؛ لأنها ضمنت اجتماع الكلمة وفض المشاكل بالحسنى‏.‏ 
وكان لقصى من مظاهر الرياسة والتشريف‏:‏ 
1 ـ رياسة دار الندوة‏:‏ ففيها كانوا يتشاورون فيما نزل بهم من جسام الأمور، وفيها كانوا يزوجون بناتهم‏.‏ 
2 ـ اللواء‏:‏ فكانت لا تعقد راية ولا لواء لحرب قوم من غيرهم إلا بيده أو بيد أحد أولاده، وفي هذه الدار‏.‏ 
3 ـ القيادة‏:‏ وهي إمارة الركب، فكانت لا تخرج ركب لأهل مكة في تجارة أو غيرها إلا تحت إمارته أو إمارة أولاده‏.‏ 
4 ـ الحجابـة‏:‏ وهي حجابة الكعبة،لا يفتح بابها إلا هو، وهو الذي يلى أمر خدمتها وسدانتها‏.‏ 
5 ـ سقاية الحاج‏:‏ وهي أنهم كانوا يملأون للحجاج حياضًا من الماء، يحلونها بشيء من التمر والزبيب، فيشرب الناس منها إذا وردوا مكة‏.‏ 
6 ـ رفادة الحاج‏:‏ وهي طعام كان يصنع للحاج على طريقة الضيافة، وكان قصى فرض على قريش خرجًا تخرجه في الموسم من أموالها إلى قصى، فيصنع به طعامًا للحاج، يأكله من لم يكن له سعة ولا زاد‏.‏ 
كان كل ذلك لقصى، وكان ابنه عبد مناف قد شرف وساد في حياته، وكان عبد الدار بكره‏.‏ فقال له قصى فيما يقال‏:‏ لألحقنك بالقوم وإن شرفوا عليك، فأوصى له بما كان يليه من مصالح قريش، فأعطاه دار الندوة واللواء والقيادة والحجابة والسقاية والرفادة، وكان قصى لا يخالف ولا يرد عليه شيء صنعه، وكان أمره في حياته وبعد موته كالدين المتبع، فلما هلك أقام بنوه أمره لا نزاع بينهم، ولكن لما هلك عبد مناف نافس أبناؤه بنى عمهم عبد الدار في هذه المناصب، وافترقت قريش فرقتين، وكاد يكون بينهم قتال، إلا أنهم تداعوا إلى الصلح، واقتسموا هذه المناصب، فصارت السقاية والرفادة والقيادة إلى بنى عبد مناف، وبقيت دار الندوة واللواء والحجابة بيد بنى عبد الدار‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ كانت دار الندوة بالاشتراك بين الفريقين، ثم حكم بنو عبد مناف القرعة فيما أصابهم، فصارت السقاية والرفادة لهاشم والقيادة لعبد شمس، فكان هاشم بن عبد مناف هو الذي يلى السقاية والرفادة طول حياته، فلما مات خلفه أخوه المطلب بن عبد مناف، وولى بعده عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف جد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبعـده أبنـاؤه حتى جـاء الإسلام والولاية إلى العبـاس‏.‏ ويقـال‏:‏ إن قصيًا هـو الذي قسم المناصب على أولاده، ثـم توارثـها أبناؤهـم حسـب التفصيل المذكور، والله أعلم‏.‏ وكانت لقريش مناصب أخرى سوى ما ذكرنا وزعوها فيما بينهم، وكونوا بها دويلة ـ بل بتعبير أصح‏:‏ شبه دويلة ديمقراطية ـ وكانت لهم من الدوائر والتشكيلات الحكومية مـا يشبه في عصرنـا هـذا دوائـر البرلمـان ومجالسها، وهاك لوحة من تلك المناصب‏:‏ 
1ـ الإيسار‏:‏ أي تولية قداح الأصنام للاستقسام، وكان ذلك في بني جُمَح‏.‏ 
2 ـ تحجير الأموال‏:‏ أي تنظيم القربات والنذور التي كانت تهدى إلى الأصنام، وكذلك فصل الخصومات والمرافعات‏.‏وكان ذلك في بني سهم‏.‏ 
3 ـ الشورى‏:‏ وكانت في بني أسد‏.‏ 
4 ـ الأشناق‏:‏ أي تنظيم الديات والغرامات، وكان ذلك في بني تَيْم‏.‏ 
5 ـ العقاب‏:‏ أي حمل اللواء القومى، وكان ذلك في بني أمية‏.‏  
6 ـ القبة‏:‏ أي تنظيم المعسكر، وكذلك قيادة الخيل، وكان في بني مخزوم‏.‏  
7 ـ السفارة‏:‏ وكانت في بني عدي‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الحكم في سائر العرب   
قد تقدم ذكر هجرات القبائل القحطانية والعدنانية، وأنها اقتسمت البلاد العربية فيما بينها، فما كان من هذه القبائل بالقرب من الحيرة كانت تبعًا لملك العرب بالحيرة، وما كان منها في بادية الشام كانت تبعًا للغساسنة، إلا أن هذه التبعية كانت اسمية لا فعلية، وأما ما كان منها في البوادى في داخل الجزيرة فكانت حرة مطلقة‏.‏ 
والحقيقة أن هذه القبائل كانت تختار لأنفسها رؤساء يسودونها، وأن القبيلة كانت حكومة مصغرة، أساس كيانها السياسى الوحدة العصبية، والمنافع المتبادلة في حماية الأرض ودفع العدوان عنها‏.‏ 
وكانت درجة رؤساء القبائل في قومهم كدرجة الملوك، فكانت القبيلة تبعًا لرأي سيدها في السلم والحرب، لا تتأخر عنه بحال، وكان له من الحكم والاستبداد بالرأي ما يكون لدكتاتور قوى؛ حتى كان بعضهم إذا غضب غضب له ألوف من السيوف لا تسأله‏:‏ فيم غضب، إلا أن المنافسة في السيادة بين أبناء العم كانت تدعوهم إلى المصانعة بالناس من بذل الندى وإكرام الضيف والكرم والحلم، وإظهار الشجاعة والدفاع عن الغيرة، حتى يكسبوا المحامد في أعين الناس، ولاسيما الشعراء الذين كانوا لسان القبيلة في ذلك الزمان، وحتى تسمو درجتهم عن مستوى المنافسين‏.‏ 
وكان للسادة والرؤساء حقوق خاصة، فكانوا يأخذون من الغنيمة المِرْباع والصَّفي والنَّشيطة والفُضُول، يقول الشاعر‏:‏ 
لك المِرْبَاع فينـا والصَّفَايا ** وحُكْمُك والنَّشِيطة والفُضُول 
والمرباع‏:‏ ربع الغنيمة، والصفي‏:‏ ما كان يصطفيه الرئيس، أي يختاره لنفسه قبل القسمة، والنشيطة‏:‏ ما أصاب الرئيس في الطريق قبل أن يصل إلى بيضة القوم‏.‏والفضول‏:‏ما فضل من القسمة مما لا تصح قسمته على عدد الغزاة، كالبعير والفرس ونحوهما‏.‏   الحالة السياسية 
بعد أن ذكرنا حكام العرب يجمل بنا أن نذكر جملة من أحوالهم السياسية حتى يتضح الوضع، فالأقطار الثلاثة التي كانت مجاورة للأجانب كانت حالتها السياسية في تضعضع وانحطاط لا مزيد عليه‏.‏فقد كان الناس بين سادة وعبيد، أو حكام ومحكومين، فالسادة ـ ولاسيما الأجانب ـ كان لهم كل الغُنْم، والعبيد عليهم كل الغُرْم، وبعبارة أوضح‏:‏إن الرعايا كانت بمثابة مزرعة تورد المحصولات إلى الحكومات، والحكومات كانت تستخدمها في ملذاتها وشهواتها، ورغائبها، وجورها، وعدوانها‏.‏أما الناس فكانوا في عمايتهم يتخبطون، والظلم ينحط عليهم من كل جانب، وما في استطاعتهم التذمر والشكوى، بل كانوا يسامون الخسف والجور والعذاب ألوانًا ساكتين، فقد كان الحكم استبداديا، والحقوق ضائعة مهدورة‏.‏ 
وأما القبائل المجاورة لهذه الأقطار فكانوا مذبذبين تتقاذفهم الأهواء والأغراض، مرة يدخلون في أهل العراق، ومرة يدخلون في أهل الشام‏.‏ 
وكانت أحوال القبائل داخل الجزيرة مفككة الأوصال، تغلب عليها المنازعات القبلية والاختلافات العنصرية والدينية، حتى قال ناطقهم‏:‏ 
وما أنا إلا من غَزَِّية إن غَوَتْ ** غويت، وإن ترشد غزية أرشد 
ولم يكن لهم ملك يدعم استقلالهم، أو مرجع يرجعون إليه، ويعتمدون عليه وقت الشدائد‏.‏ 
وأما حكومة الحجاز فقد كانت تنظر إليها العرب نظرة تقدير واحترام، ويرونها قادة وسَدَنة المركز الدينى، وكانت تلك الحكومة في الحقيقة خليطًا من الصدارة الدنيوية والحكومية والزعامة الدينية، حكمت بين العرب باسم الزعامة الدينية، وحكمت في الحرم وما والاه بصفتها حكومة تشرف على مصالح الوافدين إلى البيت، وتنفذ حكم شريعة إبراهيم، وكانت لها من الدوائر والتشكيلات ما يشابه دوائر البرلمان ـ كما أسلفنا ـ ولكن هذه الحكومة كانت ضعيفة لا تقدر على حمل العبء كما وضح يوم غزو الأحباش‏.‏   ديانات العـرب  
كان معظم العرب يدينون بدين إبرهيم عليه السلام منذ أن نشأت ذريته في مكة وانتشرت في جزيرة العرب، فكانوا يعبدون الله ويوحدونه ويلتزمون بشعائر دينه الحنيف، حتى طال عليهم الأمد ونسوا حظًا مما ذكروا به، إلا أنهم بقى فيهم التوحيد وعدة شعائر من هذا الدين، حتى جاء عمرو بن لُحَيٍّ رئيس خزاعة، وكان قد نشأ على أمر عظيم من المعروف والصدقة والحرص على أمور الدين، فأحبه الناس ودانوا له، ظنًا منهم أنه من أكابر العلماء وأفاضل الأوليـاء‏.‏ 
ثم إنه سافر إلى الشام، فرآهم يعبدون الأوثان، فاستحسن ذلك وظنه حقًا؛ لأن الشام محل الرسل والكتب، فقدم معه بهُبَل وجعله في جوف الكعبة، ودعا أهل مكة إلى الشرك بالله فأجابوه، ثم لم يلبث أهل الحجاز أن تبعوا أهل مكة؛ لأنهم ولاة البيت وأهل الحرم‏.‏ 
وكان هبل من العقيق الأحمر على صورة إنسان، مكسور اليد اليمنى، أدركته قريش كذلك، فجعلوا له يدًا من ذهب، وكان أول صنم للمشركين وأعظمه وأقدسه عندهم‏.‏ 
ومن أقدم أصنامهم مَناة، كانت لهُذَيْل وخزاعة، وكانت بالمُشَلَّل على ساحل البحر الأحمر حذو قُدَيْد، والمشلل‏:‏ ثنية جبل يهبط منها إلى قديد‏.‏ ثم اتخذوا اللات في الطائف، وكانت لثقيف، وكانت في موضع منارة مسجد الطائف اليسرى، ثم اتخذوا العُزَّى بوادى نخلة الشامية فوق ذات عِرْق، وكانت لقريش وبني كنانة مع كثير من القبائل الأخرى‏.‏ 
وكانت هذه الأصنام الثلاثة أكبر أوثان العرب، ثم كثر فيهم الشرك، وكثرت الأوثان في كل بُقعة‏.‏ 
ويذكر أن عمرو بن لحي كان له رئى من الجن، فأخبره أن أصنام قوم نوح ـ ودًا وسواعًا ويغوث ويعوق ونسرًا ـ مدفونة بجدة، فأتاها فاستثارها، ثم أوردها إلى تهامة، فلما جاء الحج دفعها إلى القبائل، فذهبت بها إلى أوطانها‏.‏ 
فأما ود‏:‏ فكانت لكلب، بجَرَش بدَوْمَة الجندل من أرض الشام مما يلى العراق، وأما سواع‏:‏ فكانت لهذيل بن مُدْرِكة بمكان يقال له‏:‏رُهَاط من أرض الحجاز، من جهة الساحل بقرب مكة، وأما يغوث‏:‏ فكانت لبني غُطَيف من بني مراد، بالجُرْف عند سبأ، وأما يعوق‏:‏فكانت لهمدان في قرية خَيْوان من أرض اليمن، وخيوان‏:‏ بطن من همدان، وأما نسر‏:‏فكانت لحمير لآل ذى الكلاع في أرض حمير‏.‏ 
وقد اتخذوا لهذه الطواغيت بيوتًا كانوا يعظمونها كتعظيم الكعبة، وكانت لها سدنة وحجاب، وكانت تهدى لها كما يهدى للكعبة، مع اعترافهم بفضل الكعبة عليها‏.‏ 
وقد سارت قبائل أخرى على نفس الطريق، فاتخذت لها أصنامًا آلهة وبنت لها بيوتًا مثلها، فكان منها ذو الخَلَصَة لدَوْس وخَثْعَم وبُجَيْلَة، ببلادهم من أرض اليمن، بتَبَالة بين مكة واليمن، وكانت فِلْس لبني طيئ ومن يليها بين جبلى طيئ سلمى وأجأ‏.‏وكان منها ريام، بيت بصنعاء لأهل اليمن وحمير، وكانت منها رضاء، بيت لبني ربيعة بن كعب بن سعد بن زيد، مناة بن تميم، وكان منها الكَعَبَات لبكر وتغلب ابني وائل، ولإياد بِسَنْدَاد‏.‏ 
وكان لدَوْس أيضًا صنم يقال له‏:‏ذو الكفين، ولبني بكر ومالك وملكان أبناء كنانة صنم يقال له‏:‏سعد، وكان لقوم من عذرة صنم يقال له‏:‏شمس، وكان لخولان صنم يقال له‏:‏عُمْيانِس‏.‏ 
وهكذا انتشرت الأصنام ودور الأصنام في جزيرة العرب، حتى صار لكل قبيلة ثم في كل بيت منها صنم، أما المسجد الحرام فكانوا قد ملأوه بالأصنام، ولما فتح رسول الله صلىالله عليه وسلم مكة وجد حول البيت ثلاثمائة وستين صنمًا، فجعل يطعنها بعود في يده حتى تساقطت، ثم أمر بها فأخرجت من المسجد وحرقت، وكان في جوف الكعبة أيضًا أصنام وصور، منها صنم على صورة إبراهيم، وصنم على صورة إسماعيل ـ عليهما الصلاة والسلام ـ وبيدهما الأزلام، وقد أزيلت هذه الأصنام ومحيت هذه الصور أيضًا يوم الفتح‏.‏ 
وقد تمادى الناس في غيهم هذا حتى يقول أبو رجاء العُطاردى رضي الله عنه‏:‏ كنا نعبد الحجر، فإذا وجدنا حجرًا هو خير منه ألقيناه وأخذنا الآخر، فإذا لم نجد حجرًا جمعنا جُثْوَةً من تراب، ثم جئنا بالشاة فحلبناه عليه، ثم طفنا به‏.‏ 
وجملة القول‏:‏إن الشرك وعبادة الأصنام كانا أكبر مظهر من مظاهر دين أهل الجاهلية الذين كانوا يزعمون أنهم على دين إبراهيم عليه والسلام‏.‏ 
أما فكرة الشرك وعبادة الأصنام فقد نشأت فيهم على أساس أنهم لما رأوا الملائكة والرسل والنبيين وعباد الله الصالحين من الأولياء والأتقياء والقائمين بأعمال الخير ـ لما رأوهم أنهم أقرب خلق الله إليه، وأكرمهم درجة وأعظمهم منزلة عنده، وأنهم قد ظهرت على أيديهم بعض الخوارق والكرامات، ظنوا أن الله أعطاهم شيئًا من القدرة والتصرف في بعض الأمور التي تختص بالله سبحانه وتعالى، وأنهم لأجل تصرفهم هذا ولأجل جاههم ومنزلتهم عند الله يستحقون أن يكونوا وسطاء بين الله سبحانه وتعالى وبين عامة عباده، فلا ينبغى لأحد أن يعرض حاجته على الله إلا بواسطة هؤلاء؛ لأنهم يشفعون له عند الله، وأن الله لا يرد شفاعتهم لأجل جاههم، كذلك لا ينبغى القيام بعبادة الله إلا بواسطة هؤلاء؛ لأنهم بفضل مرتبتهم سوف يقربونه إلى الله زلفي‏.‏ 
ولما تمكن منهم هذا الظن ورسخ فيهم هذا الاعتقاد اتخذوهم أولياء، وجعلوهم وسيلة فيما بينهم وبين الله سبحانه وتعالى، وحاولوا التقرب إليهم بكل ما رأوه من أسباب التقرب؛ فنحتوا لمعظمهم صورًا وتماثيل، إما حقيقية تطابق صورهم التي كانوا عليها، وإما خيالية تطابق ما تخيلوا لهم من الصور في أذهانهم ـ وهذه الصور والتماثيل هي التي تسمى بالأصنام‏.‏ 
وربما لم ينحتوا لهم صورًا ولا تماثيل، بل جعلوا قبورهم وأضرحتهم وبعض مقراتهم ومواضع نزولهم واستراحتهم أماكن مقدسة، وقدموا إليها النذور والقرابين، وأتوا لها بأعمال الخضوع والطاعات، وهذه الأضرحة والمقرات والمواضع هي التي تسمى بالأوثان‏.‏ 
أما عبادتهم لهذه الأصنام والأوثان فكانت لهم فيها تقاليد وأعمال ابتدع أكثرها عمرو بن لحى، وكانوا يظنون أن ما أحدثه عمرو بن لحى فهو بدعة حسنة، وليس بتغيير لدين إبراهيم \، فكان من جملة عبادتهم للأصنام والأوثان أنهم‏:‏ 
1 ـ كانوا يعكفون عليها ويلتجئون إليها‏.‏‏.‏ ويهتفون بها، ويستغيثونها في الشدائد، ويدعونها لحاجاتهم، معتقدين أنها تشفع عند الله، وتحقق لهم ما يريدون‏.‏ 
2 ـ وكانوا يحجون إليها ويطوفون حولها، ويتذللون عندها، ويسجدون لها‏.‏ 
3 ـ وكانوا يتقربون إليها بأنواع من القرابين، فكانوا يذبحون وينحرون لها على أنصابها، كما كانوا يذبحون بأسمائها في أي مكان‏.‏ 
وهذان النوعان من الذبح ذكرهما الله تعالى في قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ‏}‏ ‏[‏المائدة‏: ‏3‏]‏، وفي قوله‏:‏‏{‏وَلاَ تَأْكُلُواْ مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللّهِ عَلَيْهِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏121‏]‏ 
4 ـ وكان من أنواع التقرب إلى هذه الأصنام والأوثان أنهم كانوا يخصون لها شيئا من مآكلهم ومشاربهم حسبما يبدو لهم، وكذلك كانوا يخصون لها نصيبا من حرثهم وأنعامهم، ومن الطرائف‏:‏أنهم كانوا يخصون من ذلك جزءًا لله أيضًا‏.‏وكانت عندهم عدة أسباب ينقلون لأجلها إلى الأصنام ما كان لله، ولكن لم يكونوا ينقلون إلى الله ما كان لأصنامهم بحال، قال تعالى‏:‏‏{‏وَجَعَلُواْ لِلّهِ مِمِّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا فَقَالُواْ هَـذَا لِلّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَـذَا لِشُرَكَآئِنَا فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَآئِهِمْ فَلاَ يَصِلُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَمَا كَانَ لِلّهِ فَهُوَ يَصِلُ إِلَى شُرَكَآئِهِمْ سَاء مَا يَحْكُمُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏136‏]‏‏.‏ 
5 ـ وكان من أنواع التقرب إليها النذر في الحرث والأنعام قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَقَالُواْ هَـذِهِ أَنْعَامٌ وَحَرْثٌ حِجْرٌ لاَّ يَطْعَمُهَا إِلاَّ مَن نّشَاء بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَأَنْعَامٌ حُرِّمَتْ ظُهُورُهَا وَأَنْعَامٌ لاَّ يَذْكُرُونَ اسْمَ اللّهِ عَلَيْهَا افْتِرَاء عَلَيْهِ سَيَجْزِيهِم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَفْتَرُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏ الأنعام‏:‏138‏]‏‏.‏ 
6 ـ وكانت منها البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحامى‏.‏ 
قال سعيد بن المسيب‏:‏ البحيرة‏:‏ التي يمنع درها للطواغيت، فلا يحلبها أحد من الناس‏.‏والسائبة‏:‏ كانوا يسيبونها لآلهتهم، فلا يحمل عليها شىء‏.‏والوصيلة‏:‏ الناقة البكر تبكر في أول نتاج الإبل بأنثى، ثم تثنى بعد بأنثى، وكانوا يسيبونها لطواغيتهم إن وصلت إحداهما بالأخرى، ليس بينهما ذكر‏.‏ والحامى‏:‏ فحل الإبل يضرب الضراب المعدود ‏[‏العشر من الإبل‏]‏ فإذا قضى ضرابه ودعوه للطواغيت، وأعفوه من الحمل، فلم يحمل عليه شىء وسموه الحامى‏.‏ 
وقال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ البحيرة بنت السائبة، هي الناقة إذا تابعت بين عشر إناث ليس بينهم ذكر، سيبت فلم يركب ظهرها، ولم يجز وبرها، ولم يشرب لبنها إلا ضيف، فما نتجت بعد ذلك من أنثى شقت أذنها، ثم خلى سبيلها مع أمها فلم يركب ظهرها، ولم يجز وبرها، ولم يشرب لبنها إلا ضيف، كما فعل بأمها، فهي البحيرة بنت السائبة‏.‏ والوصيلة‏:‏ الشاة إذا أتأمت عشر إناث متتابعات في خمسة أبطن ليس بينهم ذكر جعلت وصيلة‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ قد وصلت، فكان ما ولد بعد ذلك للذكور منهم دون إناثهم إلا أن يموت شىء فيشترك في أكله ذكورهم وإناثهم‏.‏ والحامى‏:‏ الفحل إذا نتج له عشر إناث متتابعات ليس بينهن ذكر حمى ظهره، فلم يركب، ولم يجز وبره، وخلى في إبله يضرب فيها، لا ينتفع منه بغير ذلك، وفي ذلك أنزل الله تعالى‏:‏‏{‏مَا جَعَلَ اللّهُ مِن بَحِيرَةٍ وَلاَ سَآئِبَةٍ وَلاَ وَصِيلَةٍ وَلاَ حَامٍ وَلَـكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏المائدة‏:‏103]‏، وأنزل‏:‏‏{‏وَقَالُواْ مَا فِي بُطُونِ هَـذِهِ الأَنْعَامِ خَالِصَةٌ لِّذُكُورِنَا وَمُحَرَّمٌ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِنَا وَإِن يَكُن مَّيْتَةً فَهُمْ فِيهِ شُرَكَاء‏}‏ ‏[‏ الأنعام‏:‏139‏]‏، وقيل في تفسير هذه الأنعام غير ذلك‏.‏ 
وقد مر عن سعيد بن المسيب أن هذه الأنعام كانت لطواغيتهم‏.‏وفي الصحيحين أن النبي صلىالله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏رأيت عمرو بن عامر بن لحى الخزاعى يجر قَصَبَه ‏[‏أي أمعاءه ‏]‏ في النار‏)‏؛ لأنه أول من غير دين إبراهيم، فنصب الأوثان وسيب السائبة، وبحر البحيرة، ووصل الوصيلة، وحمى الحامى‏.‏ 
كانت العرب تفعل كل ذلك بأصنامهم معتقدين أنها تقربهم إلى الله وتوصلهم إليه،وتشفع لديه، كما في القرآن‏:‏ ‏{‏مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى‏}‏ ‏[‏الزمر‏:‏ 3‏]‏ ‏{‏وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ هَـؤُلاء شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِندَ اللّهِ‏}‏ ‏[‏يونس‏:‏81]‏ 
وكانت العرب تستقسم بالأزلام، والزَّلَم‏:‏القدح الذي لا ريش له، وكانت الأزلام ثلاثة أنواع‏:‏ 
1 ـ نوع فيه ثلاثة أسهم، أحدها‏:‏‏[‏نعم‏]‏، وثانيها‏:‏ ‏[‏لا‏]‏، وثالثها‏:‏‏[‏غُفْل‏]‏، كانوا يستقسمون بها فيما يريدون من العمل؛ من نحو السفر والنكاح وأمثالهما‏.‏فإن خرج ‏[‏نعم‏]‏ عملوا به، وإن خرج ‏[‏لا‏]‏أخروه عامه ذلك حتى يأتوه مرة أخرى، وإن طلع ‏[‏غفل‏]‏ أعادوا الضرب حتى يخرج واحد من الأولين‏.‏ 
2 ـ ونوع فيه المياه والعقول والديات‏.‏ 
3ـ ونوع فيه ‏[‏منكم‏]‏ أو ‏[‏من غيركم‏]‏ أو ‏[‏ملصق‏]‏، فكانوا إذا شكوا في نسب أحدهم ذهبوا به إلى هبل، وبمائة درهم وجزور، فأعطوها صاحب القداح، فإن خرج ‏[‏منكم‏]‏ كان منهم وسيطًا، وإن خرج عليه ‏[‏من غيركم‏]‏ كان حليفًا، وإن خرج عليه ‏[‏ملصق‏]‏ كان على منزلته فيهم، لا نَسَب ولا حِلْف‏.‏ 
ويقرب من هذا الميسر والقداح، وهو ضرب من القمار، كانوا يقتسمون به لحم الجزور التي كانوا يتقامرون عليها؛ وذلك أنهم كانوا يشترون الجزور نسيئة فينحرونها ويقسمونها ثمانية وعشرين قسمًا، أو عشرة أقسام، ثم يضربون عليها بالقداح، وفيها ‏[‏الرابح‏]‏ و‏[‏الغفل‏]‏، فمن خرج له قدح ‏[‏الرابح‏]‏ فاز، وأخذ نصيبه من الجزور، ومن خرج له ‏[‏الغفل‏]‏ خاب وغرم ثمنها‏.‏ 
وكانوا يؤمنون بأخبار الكهنة والعرافين والمنجمين، والكاهن‏:‏ هو من يتعاطى الأخبار عن الكوائن في المستقبل، ويدعى معرفة الأسرار ومن الكهنة من يزعم أن له تابعًا من الجن، ومنهم من يدعى إدراك الغيب بفهم أعطيه، ومنهم من يدعى معرفة الأمور بمقدمات وأسباب يستدل بها على مواقعها من كلام من يسأله أو فعله أو حاله، وهذا القسم يسمى عرافًا، كمن يدعى معرفة المسروق ومكان السرقة والضالة ونحوهما‏.‏والمنجم‏:‏من ينظر في النجوم أي الكواكب، ويحسب سيرها ومواقيتها، ليعلم بها أحوال العالم وحوادثه التي تقع في المستقبل‏.‏ 
والتصديق بأخبار المنجمين هو في الحقيقة إيمان بالنجوم، وكان من إيمانهم بالنجوم الإيمان بالأنواء، فكانوا يقولون‏:‏مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا‏.‏ 
وكانت فيهم الطيرة ‏[‏بكسر ففتح‏]‏ وهي التشاؤم بالشىء، وأصله أنهم كانوا يأتون الطير أو الظبى فينفرونه، فإن أخذ ذات اليمين مضوا إلى ما قصدوا وعدوه حسنًا، وإن أخذ ذات الشمال انتهوا عن ذلك وتشاءموا، وكانوا يتشاءمون كذلك إن عرض الطير أو الحيوان في طريقهم‏.‏ 
ويقرب من هذا تعليقهم كعب الأرنب، والتشاؤم ببعض الأيام والشهور والحيوانات والدور والنساء، والاعتقاد بالعدوى والهامة، فكانوا يعتقدون أن المقتول لا يسكن جأشه ما لم يؤخذ بثأره، وتصير روحه هامة أي بومة تطير في الفلوات، وتقول‏:‏صدى صدى أو اسقونى اسقونى، فإذا أخذ بثأره سكن واستراح‏.‏ 
كان أهل الجاهلية على ذلك وفيهم بقايا مـن ديــن إبراهيم، لم يكونوا قد تركوه كلـه ـ مثـل تعظيم البيت، والطـواف بـه، والحـج، والعمـرة، والـوقوف بعرفة والمزدلفة، وإهداء البدن ـ وإنما كانوا قد ابتدعوا في ذلك بدعًا‏:‏ 
منها‏:‏أن قريشًا كانوا يقولون‏:‏نحن بنو إبراهيم وأهل الحرم، وولاة البيت وقاطنو مكة، وليس لأحد من العرب مثل حقنا ومنزلتنا ـ وكانوا يسمون أنفسهم الحُمْس ـ فلا ينبغى لنا أن نخرج من الحرم إلى الحل، فكانوا لا يقفون بعرفة، ولا يفيضون منها، وإنما كانوا يفيضون من المزدلفة وفيهم أنزل الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏ثُمَّ أَفِيضُواْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏199]‏‏.‏ 
ومنها‏:‏ أنهم قالوا‏:‏ لا ينبغى للحمس أن يأقِطوا الأقِط ولا يسلأوا السمن وهم حرم، ولا يدخلوا بيتًا من شعر، ولا يستظلوا إن استظلوا إلا في بيوت الأدم ما داموا حرمًا‏.‏ 
ومنها‏:‏ أنهم قالوا‏:‏ لا ينبغى لأهل الحِلِّ أن يأكلوا من طعام جاءوا به من الحل إلى الحرم، إذا جاءوا حجاجا أو عمارًا‏.‏ 
ومنها‏:‏أنهم أمروا أهل الحل ألا يطوفوا بالبيت إذا قدموا أول طوافهم إلا في ثياب الحمس، وكانت الحمس يحتسبون على الناس، يعطـى الرجـل الرجـل الثياب يطـوف فيها، وتعطى المرأة المرأة الثياب، تطوف فيها، فإن لم يجدوا شيئًا فكان الرجال يطوفون عراة، وكانت المرأة تضع ثيابها كلها إلا درعًا مفرجًا ثم تطوف فيه، وتقول‏:‏ 
اليوم يبدو بعضه أو كله ** وما بدا منه فلا أحله 
وأنزل الله في ذلك‏:‏ ‏{‏يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُواْ زِينَتَكُمْ عِندَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏31‏]‏ فإن تكرم أحد من الرجل والمرأة فطاف في ثيابه التي جاء بها من الحل ألقاها بعد الطواف ولا ينتفع بها هو ولا أحد غيره‏.‏ 
ومنها‏:‏ أنهم كانوا لا يأتون بيوتهم من أبوابها في حال الإحرام، بل كانوا ينقبون في ظهور البيوت نقبًا يدخلون ويخرجون منه، وكانوا يحسبون ذلك الجفاء برّا، وقد نهي عنه القرآن، قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوْاْ الْبُيُوتَ مِن ظُهُورِهَا وَلَـكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى وَأْتُواْ الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏189‏]‏ ‏.‏ 
كانت هذه الديانة ـ ديانة الشرك وعبادة الأوثان، والاعتقاد بالأوهام والخرافات ـ هي الديانة السائدة في جزيرة العرب، وقد وجدت اليهودية والنصرانية والمجوسية والصابئية سبلًا للدخول في ربوعها‏.‏  
ولليهود دوران ـ على الأقل ـ مثلوهما في جزيرة العرب‏:‏ 
الأول‏:‏ هجرتهم في عهد الفتوح البابلية والآشورية في فلسطين، فقد نشأ عن الضغط على اليهود، وعن تخريب بلادهم وتدمير هيكلهم على يد الملك بُخْتُنَصر سنة 587 ق‏.‏م، وسبى أكثرهم إلى بابل أن قسمًا منهم هجر البلاد الفلسطينية إلى الحجاز، وَتَوطَّن في ربوعها الشمالية‏.‏ 
الدور الثاني‏:‏ يبدأ من احتلال الرومان لفلسطين بقيادة تيطس الرومانى سنة 70م، فقد نشأ عن ضغط الرومان على اليهود وعن تخريب الهيكل وتدميره أن قبائل عديدة من اليهود رحلت إلى الحجاز، واستقرت في يثرب وخيبر وتيماء، وأنشأت فيها القرى والآطام والقلاع، وانتشرت الديانة اليهودية بين قسم من العرب عن طريق هؤلاء المهاجرين، وأصبح لها شأن يذكر في الحوادث السياسية التي سبقت ظهور الإسلام، والتي حدثت في صدره‏.‏ وحينما جاء الإسلام كانت القبائل اليهودية المشهورة هي‏:‏ خيبر والنضير والمُصْطَلَق وقريظة وقينقاع، وذكر السمهودي أن عدد القبائل اليهودية التي نزلت بيثرب بين حين وآخر‏:‏ يزيد على عشرين‏.‏ 
ودخلت اليهودية في اليمن من قبل تُبَّان أسعد أبي كَرَب، فإنه ذهب مقاتلًا إلى يثرب واعتنق هناك اليهودية وجاء بحبرين من بني قريظة إلى اليمن، فأخذت اليهودية إلى التوسع والانتشار فيها، ولما ولى اليمن بعده ابنه يوسف ذو نُوَاس هجم على النصارى من أهل نجران ودعاهم إلى اعتناق اليهودية، فلما أبوا خدّ لهم الأخدود وأحرقهم بالنار، ولم يفرق بين الرجل والمرأة والأطفال الصغار والشيوخ الكبار، ويقال‏:‏ إن عدد المقتولين ما بين عشرين ألفًا إلى أربعين ألفًا‏.‏ وقع ذلك في شهر أكتوبر سنة 523 م‏.‏ وقد ذكرهم الله تعالى في القرآن الكريم في سورة البروج؛ إذ يقول‏:‏ ‏{‏قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الْأُخْدُودِ النَّارِ ذَاتِ الْوَقُودِ إِذْ هُمْ عَلَيْهَا قُعُودٌ وَهُمْ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ شُهُودٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏البروج‏: ‏4‏:‏ 7‏]‏‏.‏ 
أما الديانة النصرانية، فقد جاءت إلى بلاد العرب عن طريق احتلال الحبشة وبعض البعثات الرومانية، وكان أول احتلال الأحباش لليمن سنة340 م، ولكن لم يطل أمد هذا الاحتلال، فقد طردوا منها ما بين عامي370ـ 378 م، إلا أنهم شجعوا على نشر النصرانية وتشجعوا لها، وقد وصل أثناء هذا الاحتلال رجل زاهد مستجاب الدعوات وصاحب كرامات ـ اسمه فيميون ـ إلى نجران، ودعاهم إلى دين النصرانية فلبوا دعوته واعتنقوا النصرانية؛ لما رأوا من آيات صدقه وصدق دينه‏.‏ 
ولما احتلت الأحباش اليمن مرة أخرى عام 525م ـ كرد فعل على ما أتاه ذو نواس من تحريق نصارى نجران في الأخدود، وتمكن أبرهة الأشرم من حكومة اليمن ـ أخذ ينشر الديانة النصرانية بأوفر نشاط وأوسع نطاق، حتى بلغ من نشاطه أنه بني كعبة باليمن، وأراد أن يصرف حج العرب إليها ويهدم بيت الله الذي بمكة، فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى‏.‏ 
وقد اعتنق النصرانية العرب الغساسنة وقبائل تغلب وطيئ وغيرهما لمجاورة الرومان، بل قد اعتنقها بعض ملوك الحيرة أيضًا‏.‏ 
أما المجوسية، فكان ما كان منها في العرب المجاورين للفرس، فكانت في عراق العرب وفي البحرين ـ الأحسا ـ وهَجَر وما جاورها من منطقة سواحل الخليج العربي، ودان لها رجال من اليمن في زمن الاحتلال الفارسي‏.‏  
أما الصابئية ـ وهي ديانة تمتاز بعبادة الكواكب وبالاعتقاد في أنواء المنازل وتأثير النجوم وأنها هي المدبرة للكون ـ فقد دلت الحفريات والتنقيبات في بلاد العراق وغيرها أنها كانت ديانة قوم إبراهيم الكلدانيين، وقد دان بها كثير من أهل الشام وأهل اليمن في غابر الزمان، وبعد تتابع الديانات الجديدة من اليهودية والنصرانية، تضعضع بنيان الصابئية وخمد نشاطها، ولكن لم يزل في الناس بقايا من أهل هذه الديانة مختلطين مع المجوس أو مجاورين لهم في عراق العرب وعلى شواطئ الخليج العربي‏.‏ وقد وجد شيء من الزندقة في بعض العرب، وكانت وصلت إليهم عن طريق الحيرة، كما وجدت في بعض قريش لاحتكاكهم بالفرس عن طريق التجارة‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الحالة الدينية   
كانت هذه الديانات هي ديانات العرب حين جاء الإسلام، وقد أصاب هذه الديانات الانحلال والبوار، فالمشركون الذين كانوا يدعون أنهم على دين إبراهيم كانوا بعيدين عن أوامر ونواهي شريعة إبراهيم، مهملين ما أتت به من مكارم الأخلاق‏.‏ وكثرت فيهم المعاصي، ونشأ فيهم على توالى الزمان ما ينشأ في الوثنيين من عادات وتقاليد تجرى مجرى الخرافات الدينية، وأثرت في الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية والدينية تأثيرًا بالغًا جدًا‏.‏ 
أما اليهودية، فقد انقلبت رياء وتحكمًا، وصار رؤساؤها أربابًا من دون الله، يتحكمون في الناس ويحاسبونهم حتى على خطرات النفس وهمسات الشفاه، وجعلوا همهم الحظوة بالمال والرياسة وإن ضاع الدين وانتشر الإلحاد والكفر، والتهاون بالتعاليم التي حض الله عليها وأمر كل فرد بتقديسها‏.‏ 
وأما النصرانية، فقد عادت وثنية عسرة الفهم، وأوجدت خلطًا عجيبًا بين الله والإنسان، ولم يكن لها في نفوس العرب المتدينين بهذا الدين تأثير حقيقي؛ لبعد تعاليمها عن طراز المعيشة التي ألفوها، ولم يكونوا يستطيعون الابتعاد عنها‏.‏ 
وأما سائر أديان العرب‏:‏ فكانت أحوال أهلها كأحوال المشركين، فقد تشابهت قلوبهم، وتواردت عقائدهم، وتوافقت تقاليدهم وعوائدهم‏.‏   صور من المجتمع العربي الجاهلي  
بعد البحث عن سياسة الجزيرة وأديانها يجمل بنا أن نلقى شيئًا من الضوء على أحوالها الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والخلقية، وفيما يلي بيانها بإيجاز‏:‏  
الحالة الاجتماعية
كانت في العرب أوساط متنوعة تختلف أحوال بعضها عن بعض، فكانت علاقة الرجل مع أهله في الأشراف على درجة كبيرة من الرقى والتقدم، وكان لها من حرية الإرادة ونفاذ القول القسط الأوفر، وكانت محترمة مصونة تُسَلُّ دونها السيوف، وتراق الدماء، وكان الرجل إذا أراد أن يمتدح بما له في نظر العرب المقام السامي من الكرم والشجاعة لم يكن يخاطب في معظم أوقاته إلا المرأة، وربما كانت المرأة إذا شاءت جمعت القبائل للسلام، وإن شاءت أشعلت بينهم نار الحرب والقتال، ومع هذا كله فقد كان الرجل يعتبر بلا نزاع رئيس الأسرة وصاحب الكلمة فيها، وكان ارتباط الرجل بالمرأة بعقد الزواج تحت إشراف أوليائها، ولم يكن من حقها أن تفتات عليهم‏.‏ 
بينما هذه حال الأشراف، كان هناك في الأوساط الأخرى أنواع من الاختلاط بين الرجل والمرأة، لا نستطيع أن نعبر عنه إلا بالدعارة والمجون والسفاح والفاحشة‏.‏ روى البخاري وغيره عن عائشة رضي الله عنها‏.‏ 
إن النكاح في الجاهلية كان على أربعة أنحاء‏:‏ فنكاح منها نكاح الناس اليوم؛ يخطب الرجل إلى الرجل وليته أو ابنته فيصدقها ثم ينكحها، ونكاح آخر‏:‏ كان الرجل يقول لامرأته إذا طهرت من طمثها‏:‏ أرسلي إلى فلان فاستبضعي منه، ويعتزلها زوجها ولا يمسها أبدًا حتى يتبين حملها من ذلك الرجل الذي تستبضع منه، فإذا تبين حملها أصابها زوجها إذا أحب، وإنما يفعل ذلك رغبة في نَجَابة الـولد، فكان هـذا النكاح ‏[‏يسمى‏]‏ نكاح الاستبضاع، ونكاح آخر‏:‏ يجتمع الرهط دون العشرة، فيدخلون على المرأة كلهم يصيبها، فإذا حملت، ووضعت ومر‏[‏ت‏]‏ ليال بعد أن تضع حملها أرسلت إليهم، فلم يستطع رجل منهم أن يمتنع حتى يجتمعوا عندها، ‏[‏فـ‏]‏ تقول لهم‏:‏ قد عرفتم الذي كان من أمركم، وقد ولدت، فهو ابنك يا فلان، ‏[‏فـ‏]‏ تسمى من أحبت ‏[‏منهم‏]‏ باسمه، فيلحق به ولدها‏.‏ لا يستطيع أن يمتنع منه الرجل،ونكاح رابع‏:‏يجتمع الناس الكثير فيدخلون على المرأة لا تمتنع ممن جاءها،وهن البغايا،كن ينصبن على أبوابهن رايات تكون علمًا، فمن أرادهن دخل عليهن، فإذا حملت إحداهن ووضعت حملها جمعوا لها، ودعوا لهم القافة، ثم ألحقوا ولدها بالذي يرون، فالتاطته به، ودعى ابنه، لا يمتنع من ذلك، فلما بعث ‏[‏الله‏]‏ محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحق هدم نكاح ‏[‏أهل‏]‏ الجاهلية كله إلا نكاح الإسلام اليوم‏.‏ 
وكانت عندهم اجتماعات بين الرجل والمرأة تعقدها شفار السيوف، وأسنة الرماح، فكان المتغلب في حروب القبائل يسبي نساء المقهور فيستحلها، ولكن الأولاد الذين تكون هذه أمهم يلحقهم العار مدة حياتهم‏.‏ 
وكان من المعروف في أهل الجاهلية أنهم كانوا يعددون بين الزوجات من غير حد معروف ينتهي إليه، حتى حددها القرآن في أربع‏.‏ وكانوا يجمعون بين الأختين، وكانوا يتزوجون بزوجة آبائهم إذا طلقوها أو ماتوا عنها حتى نهى عنهما القرآن ‏{‏وَلاَ تَنكِحُواْ مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتًا وَسَاء سَبِيلاً حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالاَتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ وَأُمَّهَاتُكُمُ اللاَّتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُم مِّنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَآئِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللاَّتِي فِي حُجُورِكُم مِّن نِّسَآئِكُمُ اللاَّتِي دَخَلْتُم بِهِنَّ فَإِن لَّمْ تَكُونُواْ دَخَلْتُم بِهِنَّ فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَحَلاَئِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلاَبِكُمْ وَأَن تَجْمَعُواْ بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ إَلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا‏}‏ ‏[‏سورة النساء‏:‏ 22، 23]‏ وكان الطلاق والرجعة بيد الرجال، ولم يكن لهما حد معين حتى حددهما الإسلام‏.‏ 
وكانت فاحشة الزنا سائدة في جميع الأوساط، لا نستطيع أن نخص منها وسطًا دون وسط، أو صنفًا دون صنف إلا أفرادًا من الرجال والنساء ممن كان تعاظم نفوسهم يأبى الوقوع في هذه الرذيلة، وكانت الحرائر أحسن حالًا من الإماء، والطامة الكبرى هي الإماء، ويبدو أن الأغلبية الساحقة من أهل الجاهلية لم تكن تحس بعار في الانتساب إلى هذه الفاحشة، روى أبو داود عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده قال‏:‏ قام رجل فقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إن فلانًا ابني، عاهرت بأمه في الجاهلية، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لا دعوة في الإسلام، ذهب أمر الجاهلية، الولد للفراش وللعاهر الحَجَر‏)‏، وقصة اختصام سعد بن أبي وقاص وعبد بن زَمْعَة في ابن أمة زمعة ـ وهو عبد الرحمن بن زمعة ـ معروفة‏.‏ 
وكانت علاقة الرجل مع أولاده على أنواع شتى، فمنهم من يقول‏:‏ 
إنمـــا أولادنـــا بيننــا ** أكبادنا تمشى على الأرض 
ومنهم من كان يئد البنات خشية العار والإنفاق، ويقتل الأولاد خشية الفقر والإملاق‏:‏‏{‏قُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَلاَّ تُشْرِكُواْ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ أَوْلاَدَكُم مِّنْ إمْلاَقٍ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ وَلاَ تَقْرَبُواْ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللّهُ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏ 151‏]‏ ولكن لا يمكن لنا أن نعد هذا من الأخلاق المنتشرة السائدة، فقد كانوا أشد الناس احتياجًا إلى البنين ليتقوا بهم العدو‏.‏ 
أما معاملة الرجل مع أخيه وأبناء عمه وعشيرته فقد كانت موطدة قوية، فقد كانوا يحيون للعصبية القبلية ويموتون لها، وكانت روح الاجتماع سائدة بين القبيلة الواحدة تزيدها العصبية، وكان أساس النظام الاجتماعي هو العصبية الجنسية والرحم، وكانوا يسيرون على المثل السائر‏:‏ ‏(‏انصر أخاك ظالمًا أو مظلومًا‏)‏ على المعنى الحقيقي من غير التعديل الذي جاء به الإسلام؛ من أن نصر الظالم كفه عن ظلمه، إلا أن التنافس في الشرف والسؤدد كثيرًا ما كان يفضى إلى الحروب بين القبائل التي كان يجمعها أب واحد، كما نرى ذلك بين الأوس والخزرج، وعَبْس وذُبْيان، وبَكْر وتَغْلِب وغيرها‏.‏ 
أما العلاقة بين القبائل المختلفة فقد كانت مفككة الأوصال تمامًا، وكانت قواهم متفانية في الحروب، إلا أن الرهبة والوجل من بعض التقاليد والعادات المشتركة بين الدين والخرافة ربما كان يخفف من حدتها وصرامتها‏.‏ وأحيانًا كانت الموالاة والحلف والتبعية تفضى إلى اجتماع القبائل المتغايرة‏.‏ وكانت الأشهر الحرم رحمة وعونًا لهم على حياتهم وحصول معايشهم‏.‏ فقد كانوا يأمنون فيها تمام الأمن؛ لشدة التزامهم بحرمتها، يقول أبو رجاء العُطاردي‏:‏ إذا دخل شهر رجب قلنا‏:‏ مُنَصِّلُ الأسِنَّة؛ فلا ندع رمحًا فيه حديدة ولا سهمًا فيه حديدة إلا نزعناه، وألقيناه شهر رجب‏.‏ وكذلك في بقية الأشهر الحرم‏.‏ 
وقصارى الكلام أن الحالة الاجتماعية كانت في الحضيض من الضعف والعماية، فالجهل ضارب أطنابه، والخرافات لها جولة وصولة، والناس يعيشون كالأنعام، والمرأة تباع وتشترى وتعامل كالجمادات أحيانا، والعلاقة بين الأمة واهية مبتوتة، وما كان من الحكومات فجُلُّ همتها ملء الخزائن من رعيتها أو جر الحروب على مناوئيها‏.‏   الحالة الاقتصادية 
أما الحالة الاقتصادية، فتبعت الحالة الاجتماعية، ويتضح ذلك إذا نظرنا في طرق معايش العرب‏.‏ فالتجارة كانت أكبر وسيلة للحصول على حوائج الحياة، والجولة التجارية لا تتيسر إلا إذا ساد الأمن والسلام، وكان ذلك مفقودًا في جزيرة العرب إلا في الأشهر الحرم، وهذه هي الشهور التي كانت تعقد فيها أسواق العرب الشهيرة من عُكاظ وذي المجَاز ومَجَنَّة وغيرها‏.‏ 
وأما الصناعات فكانوا أبعد الأمم عنها، ومعظم الصناعات التي كانت توجد في العرب من الحياكة والدباغة وغيرها كانت في أهل اليمن والحيرة ومشارف الشام، نعم، كان في داخل الجزيرة شيء من الزراعة والحرث واقتناء الأنعام، وكانت نساء العرب كافة يشتغلن بالغزل، لكن كانت الأمتعة عرضة للحروب، وكان الفقر والجوع والعرى عامًا في المجتمع‏.‏   الأخلاق 
لا شك أن أهل الجاهلية كانت فيهم دنايا ورذائل وأمور ينكرها العقل السليم ويأباها الوجدان، ولكن كانت فيهم من الأخلاق الفاضلة المحمودة ما يروع الإنسان ويفضى به إلى الدهشة والعجب، فمن تلك الأخلاق‏:‏ 
1 ـ الكرم‏:‏ وكانوا يتبارون في ذلك ويفتخرون به، وقد استنفدوا فيه نصف أشعارهم بين ممتدح به ومُثْنٍ على غيره، كان الرجل يأتيه الضيف في شدة البرد والجوع وليس عنده من المال إلا ناقته التي هي حياته وحياة أسرته، فتأخذه هزة الكرم فيقوم إليها، فيذبحها لضيفه‏.‏ ومن آثار كرمهم أنهم كانوا يتحملون الديات الهائلة والحمالات المدهشة، يكفون بذلك سفك الدماء، وضياع الإنسان، ويمتدحون بها مفتخرين على غيرهم من الرؤساء والسادات‏.‏ 
وكان من نتائج كرمهم أنهم كانوا يتمدحون بشرب الخمور، لا لأنها مفخرة في ذاتها؛ بل لأنها سبيل من سبل الكرم، ومما يسهل السَّرَف على النفس، ولأجل ذلك كانوا يسمون شَجَرَ العنب بالكَرْم، وخَمْرَه بِبِنْتِ الكرم‏.‏ وإذا نظرت إلى دواوين أشعارالجاهلية تجد ذلك بابًا من أبواب المديح والفخر، يقول عنترة بن شداد العبسي في معلقته‏:‏ 
ولقد شَرِبْتُ من المُدَامَة بَعْدَ ما ** رَكَــد الهَواجـِرُ بالمَشـُوفِ المُعْلـِم 
بزُجَـاجَـةٍ صـَفْــراء ذات أســـِرَّة ** قُرنَـتْ بأزهــرَ بالشِّمَــال مُفــَدَّمِ 
فــإذا شـَرِبتُ فإننــــى مُسْتَهْلـِك ** مالى وعِرْضِى وافِــرٌ لم يُكْلـَـمِ 
وإذا صَحَوْتُ فما أُقَصِّرُ عن نَدَى ** وكمــا عَلمـت شمائلــى وَتَكَرُّمـِى 
ومن نتائج كرمهم اشتغالهم بالميسر، فإنهم كانوا يرون أنه سبيل من سبل الكرم؛ لأنهم كانوا يطعمون المساكين ما ربحوه أو ما كان يفضل عن سهام الرابحين؛ ولذلك ترى القرآن لا ينكر نفع الخمر والميسر وإنما يقول‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِثْمُهُمَآ أَكْبَرُ مِن نَّفْعِهِمَا‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏219‏]‏ 
2 ـ الوفاء بالعهد‏:‏ فقد كان العهد عندهم دينًا يتمسكون به، ويستهينون في سبيله قتل أولادهم، وتخريب ديارهم، وتكفي في معرفة ذلك قصة هانئ بن مسعود الشيباني، والسَّمَوْأل بن عاديا، وحاجب بن زرارة التميمي‏.‏ 
3 ـ عزة النفس والإباء عن قبول الخسف والضيم‏:‏ وكان من نتائج هذا فرط الشجاعة وشدة الغيرة، وسرعة الانفعال، فكانوا لا يسمعون كلمة يشمون منها رائحة الذل والهوان إلا قاموا إلى السيف والسنان، وأثاروا الحروب العوان، وكانوا لا يبالون بتضحية أنفسهم في هذا السبيل‏.‏ 
4 ـ المضي في العزائم‏:‏ فإذا عزموا على شيء يرون فيه المجد والافتخار، لا يصرفهم عنه صارف، بل كانوا يخاطرون بأنفسهم في سبيله‏.‏ 
5 ـ الحلم، والأناة، والتؤدة‏:‏ كانوا يتمدحون بها إلا أنها كانت فيهم عزيزة الوجود؛ لفرط شجاعتهم وسرعة إقدامهم على القتال‏.‏ 
6 ـ السذاجة البدوية، وعدم التلوث بلوثات الحضارة ومكائدها‏:‏ وكان من نتائجها الصدق والأمانة، والنفور عن الخداع والغدر‏.‏ 
نرى أن هذه الأخلاق الثمينة ـ مع ما كان لجزيرة العرب من الموقع الجغرافي بالنسبة إلى العالم ـ كانت سببًا في اختيار الله عز وجل إياهم لحمل عبء الرسالة العامة، وقيادة الأمة الإنسانية، وإصلاح المجتمع البشرى؛ لأن هذه الأخلاق وإن كان بعضها يفضى إلى الشر، ويجلب الحوادث المؤلمة إلا أنها كانت في نفسها أخلاقًا ثمينة، تدر بالمنافع العامة للمجتمع البشرى بعد شيء من الإصلاح، وهذا الذي فعله الإسلام‏.‏  
ولعل أغلى ما عندهم من هذه الأخلاق وأعظمها نفعًا ـ بعد الوفاء بالعهد ـ هو عزة النفس والمضي في العزائم؛ إذ لا يمكن قمع الشر والفساد وإقامة نظام العدل والخير إلا بهذه القوة القاهرة وبهذا العزم الصميم‏.‏ ولهم أخلاق فاضلة أخرى دون هذه التي ذكرناها، وليس قصدنا استقصاءها‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
نسب نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء‏:‏ جزء اتفق عليه كافة أهل السير والأنساب، وهو الجزء الذي يبدأ منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وينتهي إلى عدنان‏.‏ 
وجزء آخر كثر فيه الاختلاف، حتى جاوز حد الجمع والائتلاف، وهو الجزء الذي يبدأ بعد عدنان وينتهي إلى إبراهيم عليه السلام فقد توقف فيه قوم، وقالوا‏:‏ لا يجوز سرده، بينما جوزه آخرون وساقوه‏.‏ ثم اختلف هؤلا المجوزون في عدد الآباء وأسمائهم، فاشتد اختلافهم وكثرت أقوالهم حتى جاوزت ثلاثين قولًا، إلا أن الجميع متفقون على أن عدنان من صريح ولد إسماعيل عليه السلام‏.‏ 
أما الجزء الثالث فهو يبدأ من بعد إبراهيم عليه السلام وينتهي إلى آدم عليه السلام، وجل الاعتماد فيه على نقل أهل الكتاب، وعندهم فيه من بعض تفاصـيل الأعمـار وغيرهـا ما لا نشك في بطلانه، بينما نتوقف في البقية الباقية‏.‏ 
وفيما يلى الأجزاء الثلاثة من نسبه الزكى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالترتيب ‏:‏ 
الجزء الأول ‏:‏ محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ـ واسمه شَيْبَة ـ بن هاشم ـ واسمه عمرو ـ بن عبد مناف ـ واسمه المغيرة ـ بن قُصَىّ ـ واسمه زيد ـ بن كِلاب بن مُرَّة بن كعب بن لؤى بن غالب بن فِهْر ـ وهو الملقب بقريش وإليه تنتسب القبيلة ـ بن مالك بن النَّضْر ـ واسمه قيس ـ بن كِنَانة بن خُزَيْمَة بن مُدْرِكة ـ واسمه عامـر ـ بن إلياس بن مُضَر بن نِزَار بن مَعَدّ بن عدنان‏.‏ 
الجزء الثانى ‏:‏ ما فوق عدنان، وعدنان هو ابن أُدَد بن الهَمَيْسَع بن سلامان بن عَوْص بن بوز بن قموال بن أبي بن عوام بن ناشد بن حزا بن بلداس بن يدلاف بن طابخ بن جاحم بن ناحش بن ماخى بن عيض بن عبقر بن عبيد بن الدعا بن حَمْدان بن سنبر بن يثربى بن يحزن بن يلحن بن أرعوى بن عيض بن ديشان بن عيصر بن أفناد ابن أيهام بن مقصر بن ناحث بن زارح بن سمى بن مزى بن عوضة بن عرام بن قيدار ابن إسماعيل بن إيراهيم عليهما السلام‏.‏ 
الجزء الثالث ‏:‏ ما فوق إبراهيم عليه السلام، وهو ابن تارَح ـ واسمه آزر ـ بن ناحور بن ساروع ـ أو ساروغ ـ بن رَاعُو بن فَالَخ بن عابر بن شَالَخ بن أرْفَخْشَد بن سام بن نوح عليه السلام بن لامك بن مَتوشَلخَ بن أَخْنُوخ ـ يقال ‏:‏ هو إدريس النبي عليه السلام ـ بن يَرْد بن مَهْلائيل بن قينان بن أنُوش بن شِيث بن آدم ـ عليهما السلام‏.‏   الأسرة النبوية  
تعرف أسرته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأسرة الهاشمية ـ نسبة إلى جده هاشم بن عبد مناف ـ وإذن فلنذكر شيئًا من أحوال هاشم ومن بعده ‏:‏  
1 ـ هاشم ‏:‏ 
قد أسلفنا أن هاشمًا هو الذي تولى السقاية والرفادة من بني عبد مناف حين تصالح بنو عبد مناف وبنو عبد الدار على اقتسام المناصب فيما بينهما، وكان هاشم موسرًا ذا شرف كبير، وهو أول من أطعم الثريد للحجاج بمكة، وكان اسمه عمرو فما سمى هاشمًا إلا لهشمه الخبز، وهو أول من سن الرحلتين لقريش، رحلة الشتاء والصيف، وفيه يقول الشاعر ‏:‏ 
عمرو الذي هَشَمَ الثريدَ لقومه ** قَــومٍ بمـكــة مُسِْنتِيــن عِجَــافِ 
سُنَّتْ إليه الرحلتان كلاهـمــا ** سَفَرُ الشتاء ورحلة الأصياف 
ومن حديثه أنه خرج إلى الشام تاجرًا، فلما قدم المدينة تزوج سلمى بنت عمرو أحد بني عدى بن النجار وأقام عندها، ثم خرج إلى الشام ـ وهي عند أهلها قد حملت بعبد المطلب ـ فمات هاشم بغزة من أرض فلسطين، وولدت امرأته سلمى عبد المطلب سنة 497 م، وسمته شيبة؛ لشيبة كانت في رأسه، وجعلت تربيه في بيت أبيها في يثرب، ولم يشعر به أحد من أسرتـه بمكـة، وكان لهاشم أربعة بنين وهم‏:‏ أسد وأبو صيفي ونضلة وعبد المطلب‏.‏ وخمس بنات وهن‏:‏ الشفاء، وخالدة، وضعيفة، ورقية، وجنة‏.‏  
2 ـ عبـد المطلب ‏:‏ 
قد علمنا مما سبق أن السقاية والرفادة بعد هاشم صارت إلى أخيه المطلب بن عبد مناف ‏[‏وكان شريفًا مطاعًا ذا فضل في قومه، كانت قريش تسميه الفياض لسخائه‏]‏ لما صار شيبة ـ عبد المطلب ـ وصيفًا أو فوق ذلك ابن سبع سنين أو ثماني سنين سمع به المطلب‏.‏ فرحل في طلبه، فلما رآه فاضت عيناه، وضمه، وأردفه على راحلته فامتنع حتى تأذن له أمه، فسألها المطلب أن ترسله معه، فامتنعت، فقال ‏:‏ إنما يمضى إلى ملك أبيه وإلى حرم الله فأذنت له، فقدم به مكة مردفه على بعيره، فقال الناس‏:‏ هذا عبد المطلب، فقال‏:‏ ويحكم، إنما هو ابن أخى هاشم، فأقام عنده حتى ترعرع، ثم إن المطلب هلك بـ ‏[‏دمان‏]‏ من أرض اليمن، فولى بعده عبد المطلب، فأقام لقومه ما كان آباؤه يقيمون لقومهم،وشرف في قومه شرفًا لم يبلغه أحد من آبائه، وأحبه قومه وعظم خطره فيهم‏.‏ 
ولما مات المطلب وثب نوفل على أركاح بد المطلب فغصبه إياها، فسأل رجالًا من قريش النصرة على عمه، فقالوا‏:‏ لا ندخل بينك وبين عمك، فكتب إلى أخواله من بني النجار أبياتًا يستنجدهم، فسار خاله أبو سعد بن عدى في ثمانين راكبًا، حتى نزل بالأبطح من مكة، فتلقاه عبد المطلب، فقال‏:‏ المنزل يا خال، فقال‏:‏ لا والله حتى ألقى نوفلًا، ثم أقبل فوقف على نوفل، وهو جالس في الحجر مع مشايخ قريش، فسل أبو سعد سيفه وقال‏:‏ ورب البيت، لئن لم ترد على ابن أختى أركاحه لأمكنن منك هذا السيف، فقال‏:‏ رددتها عليه، فأشهد عليه مشايخ قريش، ثم نزل على عبد المطلب، فأقام عنده ثلاثًا، ثم اعتمر ورجع إلى المدينة‏.‏ فلما جرى ذلك حالف نوفل بني عبد شمس بن عبد مناف على بني هاشم‏.‏ ولما رأت خزاعة نصر بني النجار لعبد المطلب قالوا‏:‏ نحن ولدناه كما ولدتموه، فنحن أحق بنصره ـ وذلك أن أم عبد مناف منهم ـ فدخلوا دار الندوة وحالفوا بني هاشم على بني عبد شمس ونوفل، وهذا الحلف هو الذي صار سببًا لفتح مكة كما سيأتى‏.‏ 
ومن أهم ما وقع لعبد المطلب من أمور البيت شيئان‏:‏  
حفر بئر زمزم ووقعة الفيل 
وخلاصة الأول‏:‏ أنه أمر في المنام بحفر زمزم ووصف له موضعها، فقام يحفر، فوجد فيه الأشياء التي دفنها الجراهمة حين لجأوا إلى الجلاء، أي السيوف والدروع والغزالين من الذهب، فضرب الأسياف بابًا للكعبة، وضرب في الباب الغزالين صفائح من ذهب، وأقام سقاية  
زمزم للحجاج‏.‏ 
ولما بدت بئر زمزم نازعت قريش عبد المطلب، وقالوا له ‏:‏ أشركنا‏.‏قال‏:‏ ما أنا بفاعل، هذا أمر خصصت به، فلم يتركوه حتى خرجوا به للمحاكمة إلى كاهنة بني سعد هُذَيْم، وكانت بأشراف الشام، فلما كانوا في الطريق، ونفد الماء سقى الله عبد المطلب مطرًا، م ينزل عليهم قطرة، فعرفوا تخصيص عبد المطلب بزمزم ورجعـوا، وحينئذ نذر عبد المطلب لئن آتاه الله عشرة أبناء، وبلغوا أن يمنعوه لينحرن أحدهم عند الكعبة‏.‏ 
وخلاصة الثانى‏:‏ أن أبرهة بن الصباح الحبشى، النائب العام عن النجاشى على اليمن، لما رأي العرب يحجون الكعبة بني كنيسة كبيرة بصنعاء، وأراد أن يصرف حج العرب إليها، وسمع بذلك رجل من بني كنانة، فدخلها ليلًا فلطخ قبلتها بالعذرة‏.‏ ولما علم أبرهة بذلك ثار غيظه، وسار بجيش عرمرم ـ عدده ستون ألف جندى ـ إلى الكعبة ليهدمها، واختار لنفسه فيلا من أكبر الفيلة، وكان في الجيش 9 فيلة أو 13 فيلا، وواصل سيره حتى بلغ المُغَمَّس، وهناك عبأ جيشه وهيأ فيله، وتهيأ لدخول مكة، فلما كان في وادى مُحَسِّر بين المزدلفة ومنى برك الفيل، ولم يقم ليقدم إلى الكعبة، وكانوا كلما وجهوه إلى الجنوب أو الشمال أو الشرق يقوم يهرول، وإذا صرفوه إلى الكعبة برك، فبيناهم كذلك إذ أرسل الله عليهم طيرًا أبابيل، ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل، فجعلهم كعصف مأكول‏.‏ وكانت الطير أمثال الخطاطيف والبلسان، مع كل طائر ثلاثة أحجار؛ حجر في منقاره، وحجران في رجليه أمثال الحمص، لا تصيب منهم أحدًا إلا صارت تتقطع أعضاؤه وهلك، وليس كلهم أصابت، وخرجوا هاربين يموج بعضهم في بعض، فتساقطوا بكل طريق وهلكوا على كل منهل، وأما أبرهة فبعث الله عليه داء تساقطت بسببه أنامله، ولم يصل إلى صنعاء إلا وهو مثل الفرخ، وانصدع صدره عن قلبه ثم هلك‏.‏ 
وأما قريش فكانوا قد تفرقوا في الشعاب، وتحرزوا في رءوس الجبال خوفًا على أنفسهم من معرة الجيش، فلما نزل بالجيش ما نزل رجعوا إلى بيوتهم آمنين‏.‏ 
وكانت هذه الوقعة في شهر المحرم قبل مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمسين يومًا أو بخمسة وخمسين يومًا ـ عند الأكثر ـ وهو يطابق أواخر فبراير أو أوائل مارس سنة 571 م، وكانت تقدمة قدمها الله لنبيه وبيته؛ لأنّا حين ننظر إلى بيت المقدس نرى أن المشركين من أعداء الله استولوا على هذه القبلة مرتين بينما كان أهلها مسلمين، كما وقع لبُخْتُنَصَّر سنة 587 ق‏.‏م، والرومان سنة 70 م، ولكن لم يتم استيلاء نصارى الحبشة على الكعبة وهم المسلمون إذ ذاك، وأهل الكعبة كانوا مشركين‏.‏ 
وقد وقعت هذه الوقعة في الظروف التي يبلغ نبؤها إلى معظم المعمورة المتحضرة إذ ذاك‏.‏ فالحبشة كانت لها صلة قوية بالرومان، والفرس لا يزالون لهم بالمرصاد، يترقبون ما نزل بالرومان وحلفائهم؛ ولذلك سرعان ما جاءت الفرس إلى اليمن بعد هذه الوقعة، وهاتان الدولتان كانتا تمثلان العالم المتحضر في ذلك الوقت‏.‏ فهذه الوقعة لفتت أنظار العالم ودلته على شرف بيت الله، وأنه هو الذي اصطفاه الله للتقديس، فإذن لو قام أحد من أهله بدعوى النبوة كان ذلك هو عين ما تقتضيه هذه الوقعة، وكان تفسيرًا للحكمة الخفية التي كانت في نصرة الله للمشركين ضد أهل الإيمان بطريق يفوق عالم الأسباب‏.‏ 
وكان لعبد المطلب عشرة بنين، وهم‏:‏ الحارث، والزبير، وأبو طالب، وعبد الله، وحمزة، وأبو لهب، والغَيْدَاق، والمُقَوِّم، وضِرَار، والعباس‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ كانوا أحد عشر، فزادوا ولدًا اسمه‏:‏ قُثَم، وقيل ‏:‏ كانوا ثلاثة عشر، فزادوا‏:‏ عبد الكعبة وحَجْلًا، وقيل‏:‏ إن عبد الكعبة هو المقوم، وحجلا هو الغيداق، ولم يكن من أولاده رجل اسمه قثم، وأما البنات فست وهن ‏:‏ أم الحكيم ـ وهي البيضاء ـ وبَرَّة، وعاتكة، وصفية، وأرْوَى، وأميمة‏.‏  
3ـ عبد الله والد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ 
أمـه فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائذ بن عمران بن مخزوم بن يَقَظَة بـن مـرة، وكـان عبد الله أحسن أولاد عبد المطلب وأعفهم وأحبهم إليه، وهو الذبيح؛ وذلك أن عبد المطلب لمـا تم أبناؤه عشرة، وعرف أنهم يمنعونه أخبرهم بنذره فأطاعوه، فقيل ‏:‏ إنه أقـرع بينهم أيهم ينـحـر ‏؟‏ فطـارت القرعــة على عـبد الله، وكــان أحـب النـاس إليه‏.‏فقال‏:‏اللهم هو أو مائة من الإبل‏.‏ثم أقرع بينه وبين الإبل فطارت القرعة على المائة من الإبل، وقيل‏:‏إنه كتب أسماءهم في القداح،وأعطاها قيم هبل، فضرب القداح فخرج القدح على عبد الله، فأخذه عبد المطلب، وأخذ الشفرة،ثم أقبل به إلى الكعبة ليذبحه،فمنعته قريش،ولاسيما أخواله من بني مخزوم وأخوه أبو طالب‏.‏ فقال عبد المطلب ‏:‏ فكيف أصنع بنذري‏؟‏ فأشاروا عليه أن يأتى عرافة فيستأمرها، فأتاها، فأمرت أن يضرب القداح على عبد الله وعلى عشر من الإبل، فإن خرجت على عبد الله يزيد عشرًا من الإبل حتى يرضى ربه، فإن خرجت على الإبل نحرها، فرجع وأقرع بين عبد الله وبين عشر من الإبل، فوقعت القرعة على عبد الله، فلم يزل يزيد من الإبل عشرًا عشرًا ولا تقع القرعة إلا عليه إلى أن بلغت الإبل مائة فوقعت القرعة عليها، فنحرت ثم تركت، لا يرد عنها إنسان ولا سبع، وكانت الدية في قريش وفي العرب عشرًا من الإبل، فجرت بعد هذه الوقعة مائة من الإبل، وأقرها الإسلام، وروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال‏:‏ ‏[‏أنا ابن الذبيحين‏]‏ يعنى إسماعيل، وأباه عبد الله‏.‏ 
واختار عبد المطلب لولده عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب، وهي يومئذ تعد أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبًا وموضعًا، وأبوها سيد بني زهرة نسبًا وشرفًا، فزوجه بها، فبني بها عبد الله في مكة، وبعد قليل أرسله عبد المطلب إلى المدينة يمتار لهم تمرًا، فمات بها، وقيل ‏:‏ بل خرج تاجرًا إلى الشام، فأقبل في عير قريش، فنزل بالمدينة وهو مريض فتوفي بها، ودفن في دار النابغة الجعدى، وله إذ ذاك خمس وعشرون سنة، وكانت وفاته قبل أن يولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبه يقول أكثر المؤرخين، وقيل ‏:‏ بل توفي بعد مولده بشهرين أو أكثر‏.‏ ولما بلغ نعيه إلى مكة رثته آمنة بأروع المراثى، قالت ‏:‏ 
عَفَا جانبُ البطحاءِ من ابن هاشم ** وجاور لَحْدًا خارجـًا في الغَـمَاغِـــم 
دَعَتْـه المنــايا دعــوة فأجـابـــهـا ** وما تركتْ في الناس مثل ابن هاشـم 
عشيـة راحـوا يحملــون سريـره ** تَعَاوَرَهُ أصـحـابــه في التزاحــــم 
فإن تـك غـالتـه المنـايا ورَيْبَهـــا ** فقـد كـان مِعْطــاءً كـثير التراحم  
وجميع ما خلفه عبد الله خمسة أجمال، وقطعة غنم، وجارية حبشية اسمها بركة وكنيتها أم أيمن، وهي حاضنـة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

المولـــد   
ولـد سيـد المرسلـين صلى الله عليه وسلم بشـعب بني هاشـم بمكـة في صبيحـة يــوم الاثنين التاسع مـن شـهر ربيـع الأول، لأول عـام مـن حادثـة الفيـل، ولأربعـين سنة خلت من ملك كسرى أنوشروان، ويوافق ذلك عشرين أو اثنين وعشرين من شهر أبريل سنة 571 م حسبما حققه العالم الكبير محمد سليمان ـ المنصورفورى ـ رحمه اللـه‏.‏ 
وروى ابــن سعــد أن أم رســول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالــت ‏:‏ لمــا ولـدتــه خــرج مــن فرجـى نــور أضــاءت لـه قصـور الشام‏.‏ وروى أحمد والدارمى وغيرهمـا قريبـًا مـن ذلك‏.‏ 
وقد روى أن إرهاصات بالبعثة وقعت عند الميلاد، فسقطت أربع عشرة شرفة من إيوان كسرى، وخمدت النار التي يعبدها المجوس، وانهدمت الكنائس حول بحيرة ساوة بعد أن غاضت، روى ذلك الطبرى والبيهقى وغيرهما‏.‏ وليس له إسناد ثابت، ولم يشهد له تاريخ تلك الأمم مع قوة دواعى التسجيل‏.‏ 
ولما ولدته أمه أرسلت إلى جده عبد المطلب تبشره بحفيده،فجاء مستبشرًا ودخل به الكعبة، ودعا الله وشكر له‏.‏ واختار له اسم محمد ـ وهذا الاسم لم يكن معروفًا في العرب ـ وخَتَنَه يوم سابعه كما كان العرب يفعلون‏.‏  
وأول من أرضعته من المراضع ـ وذلك بعد أمه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأسبوع ـ ثُوَيْبَة مولاة أبي لهب بلبن ابن لها يقال له‏:‏ مَسْرُوح، وكانت قد أرضعت قبله حمزة بن عبد المطلب، وأرضعت بعده أبا سلمة بن عبد الأسد المخزومي‏.‏  
في بني سعد   
وكانت العادة عند الحاضرين من العرب أن يلتمسوا المراضع لأولادهم ابتعادًا لهم عن أمراض الحواضر؛ ولتقوى أجسامهم، وتشتد أعصابهم، ويتقنوا اللسان العربى في مهدهم، فالتمس عبد المطلب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المراضع، واسترضع له امرأة من بني سعد بن بكر، وهي حليمة بنت أبي ذؤيب عبد الله بن الحارث، وزوجها الحارث ابن عبد العزى المكنى بأبي كبشة من نفس القبيلة‏.‏ 
وإخوته صلى الله عليه وسلم هناك من الرضاعة ‏:‏ عبد الله بن الحارث، وأنيسة بنت الحارث، وحذافة أو جذامة بنت الحارث ‏[‏وهي الشيماء؛ لقب غلب على اسمها‏]‏ وكانت تحضن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان عمه حمزة بن عبد المطلب مسترضعًا في بني سعد بن بكر، فأرضعت أمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومًا وهو عند أمه حليمة،فكان حمزة رضيع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من جهتين، من جهة ثويبة ومن جهة السعدية‏.‏ 
ورأت حليمة من بركته صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قضت منه العجب، ولنتركها تروى ذلك مفصلًا ‏:‏  
قال ابن إسحاق ‏:‏ كانت حليمة تحدث ‏:‏ أنها خرجت من بلدها مع زوجها وابن لها صغير ترضعه في نسوة من بني سعد بن بكر، تلتمس الرضعاء‏.‏ قالت ‏:‏ وذلك في سنة شهباء لم تبق لنا شيئًا، قالت ‏:‏ فخرجت على أتان لى قمراء، ومعنا شارف لنا، والله ما تَبِضّ ُبقطرة، وما ننام ليلنا أجمع من صبينا الذي معنا، من بكائه من الجوع، ما في ثديى ما يغنيه، وما في شارفنا ما يغذيه، ولكن كنا نرجو الغيث والفرج، فخرجت على أتانى تلك، فلقد أذَمَّتْ بالركب حتى شق ذلك عليهم، ضعفًا وعجفًا، حتى قدمنا مكة نلتمس الرضعاء، فما منا امرأة إلا وقد عرض عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتأباه، إذا قيل لها‏:‏ إنه يتيم، وذلك أنا كنا نرجو المعروف من أبي الصبي، فكنا نقول‏:‏ يتيم‏!‏ وما عسى أن تصنع أمه وجده، فكنا نكرهه لذلك، فما بقيت امرأة قدمت معي إلا أخذت رضيعًا غيرى، فلما أجمعنا الانطلاق قلت لصاحبى‏:‏ والله، إنى لأكره أن أرجع من بين صواحبى ولم آخذ رضيعًا، والله لأذهبن إلى ذلك اليتيم فلآخذنه‏.‏ قال ‏:‏ لا عليك أن تفعلى، عسى الله أن يجعل لنا فيه بركة‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ فذهبت إليه وأخذته،وما حملنى على أخذه إلا أنى لم أجد غيره، قالت‏:‏ فلما أخذته رجعت به إلى رحلى، فلما وضعته في حجرى أقبل عليه ثديأي بما شاء من لبن، فشرب حتى روى، وشرب معه أخوه حتى روى، ثم ناما، وما كنا ننام معه قبل ذلك، وقام زوجي إلى شارفنا تلك، فإذا هي حافل، فحلب منها ما شرب وشربت معه حتى انتهينا ريا وشبعا، فبتنا بخير ليلة، قالت‏:‏ يقول صاحبى حين أصبحنا‏:‏ تعلمي والله يا حليمة، لقد أخذت نسمة مباركة، قالت‏:‏ فقلت‏:‏ والله إنى لأرجو ذلك‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ ثم خرجنا وركبت أنا أتانى، وحملته عليها معى، فوالله لقطعت بالركب ما لا يقدر عليه شىء من حمرهم، حتى إن صواحبى ليقلن لى‏:‏ يا ابنة أبي ذؤيب، ويحك‏!‏ أرْبِعى علينا، أليست هذه أتانك التي كنت خرجت عليها‏؟‏ فأقول لهن‏:‏ بلى والله، إنها لهي هي، فيقلن‏:‏ والله إن لها شأنًا، قالت‏:‏ ثم قدمنا منازلنا من بلاد بني سعد، وما أعلم أرضًا من أرض الله أجدب منها، فكانت غنمى تروح علىَّ حين قدمنا به معنا شباعًا لُبَّنـًا، فنحلب ونشرب، وما يحلب إنسان قطرة لبن، ولا يجدها في ضرع، حتى كان الحاضرون من قومنا يقولون لرعيانهم‏:‏ ويلكم، اسرحوا حيث يسرح راعى بنت أبي ذؤيب، فتروح أغنامهم جياعًا ما تبض بقطرة لبن، وتروح غنمى شباعًا لبنًا‏.‏ فلم نزل نتعرف من الله الزيادة والخير حتى مضت سنتاه وفصلته، وكان يشب شبابًا لا يشبه الغلمان، فلم يبلغ سنتيه حتى كان غلامًا جفرًا‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ فقدمنا به على أمه ونحن أحرص على مكثه فينا، لما كنا نرى من بركته، فكلمنا أمه، وقلت لها‏:‏ لو تركت ابني عندي حتى يغلظ، فإني أخشى عليه وباء مكة، قالت‏:‏ فلم نزل بها حتى ردته معنا‏.‏    شق الصدر  
وهكذا رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بني سعد، حتى إذا كان بعده بأشهر على قول ابن إسحاق، وفي السنة الرابعة من مولده على قول المحققين وقع حادث شق صدره، روى مسلم عن أنس‏:‏ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاه جبريل، وهو يلعب مع الغلمان، فأخذه فصرعه، فشق عن قلبه، فاستخرج القلب، فاستخرج منه علقة، فقال‏:‏ هذا حظ الشيطان منك، ثم غسله في طَسْت من ذهب بماء زمزم، ثم لأَمَه ـ أي جمعه وضم بعضه إلى بعض ـ ثم أعاده في مكانه، وجاء الغلمان يسعون إلى أمه ـ يعنى ظئره ـ فقالوا‏:‏ إن محمدًا قد قتل، فاستقبلوه وهو مُنْتَقِعُ اللون ـ أي متغير اللون ـ قال أنس‏:‏ وقد كنت أرى أثر ذلك المخيط في صدره‏.   إلى أمه الحنون 
وخشيت عليه حليمة بعد هذه الوقعة حتى ردته إلى أمه، فكان عند أمه إلى أن بلغ ست سنين‏.‏  
ورأت آمنة ـ وفاء لذكرى زوجها الراحل ـ أن تزور قبره بيثرب، فخرجت من مكة قاطعة رحلة تبلغ نحو خمسمائة كيلو متر ومعها ولدها اليتيم ـ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وخادمتها أم أيمن، وقيمها عبد المطلب، فمكثت شهرًا ثم قفلت، وبينما هي راجعة إذ لحقها المرض في أوائل الطريق، ثم اشتد حتى ماتت بالأبْوَاء بين مكة والمدينة‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

إلى جده العطوف   
وعاد به عبد المطلب إلى مكة، وكانت مشاعر الحنو في فؤاده تربو نحو حفيده اليتيم الذي أصيب بمصاب جديد نَكَأ الجروح القديمة، فَرَقَّ عليه رقة لم يرقها على أحد من أولاده، فكان لا يدعه لوحدته المفروضة، بل يؤثره على أولاده، قال ابن هشام‏:‏ كان يوضع لعبد المطلب فراش في ظل الكعبة، فكان بنوه يجلسون حول فراشه ذلك حتى يخرج إليه، لا يجلس عليه أحد من بنيه إجلالًا له، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأتى وهو غلام جفر حتى يجلس عليه، فيأخذه أعمامه ليؤخروه عنه، فيقول عبد المطلب إذا رأي ذلك منهم‏:‏ دعوا ابني هذا، فوالله إن له لشأنًا، ثم يجلس معه على فراشه، ويمسح ظهره بيده، ويسره ما يراه يصنع‏.‏  
ولثمانى سنوات وشهرين وعشرة أيام من عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم توفي جده عبد المطلب بمكة، ورأي قبل وفاته أن يعهد بكفالة حفيده إلى عمه أبي طالب شقيق أبيه‏.‏   إلى عمه الشفيق  
ونهض أبو طالب بحق ابن أخيه على أكمل وجه، وضمه إلى ولده وقدمه عليهم واختصه بفضل احترام وتقدير، وظل فوق أربعين سنة يعز جانبه، ويبسط عليه حمايته، ويصادق ويخاصم من أجله، وستأتي نبذ من ذلك في مواضعها‏.   يستسقى الغمام بوجهه  
أخرج ابن عساكر عن جَلْهُمَة بن عُرْفُطَة قال‏:‏ قدمت مكة وهم في قحط، فقالت قريش‏:‏ يا أبا طالب، أقحط الوادي، وأجدب العيال، فهَلُمَّ فاستسق، فخرج أبو طالب ومعه غلام، كأنه شمس دُجُنَّة، تجلت عنه سحابة قَتْمَاء، حوله أُغَيْلمة، فأخذه أبو طالب، فألصق ظهره بالكعبة،ولاذ بأضبعه الغلام، وما في السماء قَزَعَة، فأقبل السحاب من هاهنا وهاهنا وأغدق واغْدَوْدَق، وانفجر الوادي، وأخصب النادي والبادي، وإلى هذا أشار أبو طالب حين قال‏:‏  
وأبيضَ يُستسقى الغَمَام بوجهه ** ثِمالُ اليتامى عِصْمَةٌ للأرامل    بَحِيرَى الراهب  
ولما بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اثنتى عشرة سنة ـ قيل‏:‏ وشهرين وعشرة أيام ـ ارتحل به أبو طالب تاجرًا إلى الشام، حتى وصل إلى بُصْرَى ـ وهي معدودة من الشام، وقَصَبَة لحُورَان، وكانت في ذلك الوقت قصبة للبلاد العربية التي كانت تحت حكم الرومان‏.‏ وكان في هذا البلد راهب عرف بَبحِيرَى، واسمه ـ فيما يقال‏:‏ جرجيس، فلما نزل الركب خرج إليهم، وكان لا يخرج إليهم قبل ذلك، فجعل يتخلّلهم حتى جاء فأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال‏:‏ هذا سيد العالمين، هذا رسول رب العالمين، هذا يبعثه الله رحمة للعالمين‏.‏ فقال له ‏[‏أبو طالب و‏]‏ أشياخ قريش‏:‏ ‏[‏و‏]‏ ما علمك ‏[‏بذلك‏]‏‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ إنكم حين أشرفتم من العقبة لم يبق حجر ولا شجر إلا خر ساجدًا، ولا يسجدان إلا لنبى، وإنى أعرفه بخاتم النبوة أسفل من غضروف كتفه مثل التفاحة، ‏[‏وإنا نجده في كتبنا‏]‏، ثم أكرمهم بالضيافة، وسأل أبا طالب أن يرده، ولا يقدم به إلى الشام؛ خوفًا عليه من الروم واليهود، فبعثه عمه مع بعض غلمانه إلى مكة‏.‏   حرب الفِجَار 
وفي السنة العشرين من عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم وقعت في سوق عُكاظ حرب بين قريش ـ ومعهم كنانة ـ وبين قَيْس عَيْلان، تعرف بحرب الفِجَار وسببها‏:‏ أن أحد بني كنانة، واسمه البَرَّاض، اغتال ثلاثة رجال من قيس عيلان، ووصل الخبر إلى عكاظ فثار الطرفان، وكان قائد قريش وكنانة كلها حرب بن أمية؛ لمكانته فيهم سنا وشرفًا، وكان الظفر في أول النهار لقيس على كنانة، حتى إذا كان في وسط النهار كادت الدائرة تدور على قيس‏.‏ ثم تداعى بعض قريش إلى الصلح على أن يحصوا قتلى الفريقين، فمن وجد قتلاه أكثر أخذ دية الزائد‏.‏ فاصطلحوا على ذلك، ووضعوا الحرب، وهدموا ما كان بينهم من العداوة والشر‏.‏ وسميت بحرب الفجار؛ لانتهاك حرمة الشهر الحرام فيها، وقد حضر هذه الحرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان ينبل على عمومته؛ أي يجهز لهم النبل للرمي‏.‏    حلف الفضول  
وعلى أثر هذه الحرب وقع حلف الفضول في ذى القعدة في شهر حرام تداعت إليه قبائل من قريش‏:‏ بنو هاشم، وبنو المطلب،وأسد بن عبد العزى، وزهرة بن كلاب، وتيم بن مرة، فاجتمعوا في دار عبد الله بن جُدْعان التيمى؛ لسنِّه وشرفه، فتعاقدوا وتعاهدوا على ألا يجدوا بمكة مظلومًا من أهلها وغيرهم من سائر الناس إلا قاموا معه، وكانوا على من ظلمه حتى ترد عليه مظلمته، وشهد هذا الحلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ وقال بعد أن أكرمه الله بالرسالة‏:‏ ‏(‏لقد شهدت في دار عبد الله بن جدعان حلفًا ما أحب أن لى به حمر النعم، ولو أدعى به في الإسلام لأجبت‏)‏‏.‏  
وهذا الحلف روحه تنافي الحمية الجاهلية التي كانت العصبية تثيرها، ويقال في سبب هذا الحلف‏:‏ إن رجلًا من زُبَيْد قدم مكة ببضاعة، واشتراها منه العاص بن وائل السهمى، وحبس عنه حقه، فاستعدى عليه الأحلاف عبد الدار ومخزومًا، وجُمَحًا وسَهْمًا وعَدِيّا فلم يكترثوا له، فعلا جبل أبي قُبَيْس، ونادى بأشعار يصف فيها ظلامته رافعًا صوته، فمشى في ذلك الزبير بن عبد المطلب، وقال‏:‏ ما لهذا مترك‏؟‏ حتى اجتمع الذين مضى ذكرهم في حلف الفضول، فعقدوا الحلف ثم قاموا إلى العاص بن وائل فانتزعوا منه حق الزبيدي‏.‏    حياة الكدح  
ولم يكن له صلى الله عليه وسلم عمل معين في أول شبابه، إلا أن الروايات توالت أنه كان يرعى غنمًا، رعاها في بني سعد، وفي مكة لأهلها على قراريط، ويبدو أنه انتقل إلى عمل التجارة حين شب،فقد ورد أنه كان يتجر مع السائب بن أبي السائب المخزومي فكان خير شريك له، لا يدارى ولا يمارى، وجاءه يوم الفتح فرحب به، وقال‏:‏ مرحبًا بأخي وشريكي‏.‏  
وفي الخامسة والعشرين من سنه خرج تاجرًا إلى الشام في مال خديجة رضي الله عنها قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ كانت خديجة بنت خويلد امرأة تاجرة ذات شرف ومال، تستأجر الرجال في مالها، وتضاربهم إياه بشيء تجعله لهم، وكانت قريش قومًا تجارًا، فلما بلغها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بلغها من صدق حديثه، وعظم أمانته وكرم أخلاقه بعثت إليه، فعرضت عليه أن يخرج في مال لها إلى الشام تاجرًا، وتعطيه أفضل ما كانت تعطى غيره من التجار، مع غلام لها يقال له‏:‏ ميسرة، فقبله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منها، وخرج في مالها ذلك، وخرج معه غلامها ميسرة حتى قدم الشام‏.‏   زواجه بخديجة 
ولما رجع إلى مكة، ورأت خديجة في مالها من الأمانة والبركة ما لم تر قبل هذا، وأخبرها غلامها ميسرة بما رأي فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من خلال عذبة، وشمائل كريمة، وفكر راجح، ومنطق صادق، ونهج أمين، وجدت ضالتها المنشودة ـ وكان السادات والرؤساء يحرصون على زواجها فتأبي عليهم ذلك ـ فتحدثت بما في نفسها إلى صديقتها نفيسة بنت منبه، وهذه ذهبت إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم تفاتحه أن يتزوج خديجة، فرضى بذلك، وكلم أعمامه، فذهبوا إلى عم خديجة وخطبوها إليه، وعلى إثر ذلك تم الزواج، وحضر العقد بنو هاشم ورؤساء مضر، وذلك بعد رجوعه من الشام بشهرين، وأصدقها عشرين بَكْرة‏.‏ وكانت سنها إذ ذاك أربعين سنة، وكانت يومئذ أفضل نساء قومها نسبًا وثروة وعقلًا، وهي أول امرأة تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يتزوج عليها غيرها حتى ماتت‏.‏  
وكل أولاده صلى الله عليه وسلم منها سوى إبراهيم،ولدت له‏:‏ أولًا القاسم ـ وبه كان يكنى ـ ثم زينب، ورقية، وأم كلثوم، وفاطمة، وعبد الله‏.‏ وكان عبد الله يلقب بالطيب والطاهر، ومات بنوه كلهم في صغرهم، أما البنات فكلهن أدركن الإسلام فأسلمن وهاجرن،إلا أنهن أدركتهن الوفاة في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم سوى فاطمة رضي الله عنها، فقد تأخرت بعده ستة أشهر ثم لحقت به‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بناء الكعبة وقضية التحكيم  
ولخمس وثلاثين سنة من مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم قامت قريش ببناء الكعبة؛ وذلك لأن الكعبة كانت رَضْمًا فوق القامة، ارتفاعها تسعة أذرع من عهد إسماعيل عليه السلام، ولم يكن لها سقف، فسرق نفر من اللصوص كنزها الذي كان في جوفها، وكانت مع ذلك قد تعرضت ـ باعتبارها أثرًا قديما ـ للعوادى التي أدهت بنيانها، وصدعت جدرانها، وقبل بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمس سنين جرف مكة سيل عرم انحدر إلى البيت الحرام، فأوشكت الكعبة منه على الانهيار، فاضطرت قريش إلى تجديد بنائها حرصًا على مكانتها، واتفقوا على ألا يدخلوا في بنائها إلا طيبًا، فلا يدخلون فيها مهر بغى ولا بيع ربًا ولا مظلمة أحد من الناس، وكانوا يهابون هدمها، فابتدأ بها الوليد بن المغيرة المخزومى، فأخذ المعول وقال‏:‏ اللّهم لا نريد إلا الخير، ثم هدم ناحية الركنين، ولما لم يصبه شيء تبعه الناس في الهدم في اليوم الثاني، ولم يزالوا في الهدم حتى وصلوا إلى قواعد إبراهيم، ثم أرادوا الأخذ في البناء فجزأوا الكعبة، وخصصوا لكل قبيلة جزءًا منها‏.‏ فجمعت كل قبيلة حجارة على حدة، وأخذوا يبنونها، وتولى البناء بناء رومي اسمه‏:‏ باقوم‏.‏ ولما بلغ البنيان موضع الحجر الأسود اختلفوا فيمن يمتاز بشرف وضعه في مكانه، واستمر النزاع أربع ليال أو خمسًا، واشتد حتى كاد يتحول إلى حرب ضروس في أرض الحرم، إلا أن أبا أمية بن المغيرة المخزومى عرض عليهم أن يحكموا فيما شجر بينهم أول داخل عليهم من باب المسجد فارتضوه، وشاء الله أن يكون ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما رأوه هتفوا‏:‏ هذا الأمين، رضيناه، هذا محمد، فلما انتهى إليهم، وأخبروه الخبر طلب رداء فوضع الحجر وسطه وطلب من رؤساء القبائل المتنازعين أن يمسكوا جميعًا بأطراف الرداء، وأمرهم أن يرفعوه، حتى إذا أوصلوه إلى موضعه أخذه بيده فوضعه في مكانه، وهذا حل حصيف رضى به القوم‏.‏ 
وقصرت بقريش النفقة الطيبة فأخرجوا من الجهة الشمالية نحوا من ستة أذرع، وهي التي تسمى بالحجر والحطيم، ورفعوا بابها من الأرض؛ لئلا يدخلها إلا من أرادوا، ولما بلغ البناء خمسة عشر ذراعًا سقفوه على ستة أعمدة‏.‏  
وصارت الكعبة بعد انتهائها ذات شكل مربع تقريبًا، يبلغ ارتفاعه 15 مترًا، وطول ضلعه الذي فيه الحجر الأسود والمقابل له 10 أمتار، والحجر موضوع على ارتفاع 1‏.‏50متر من أرضية المطاف‏.‏ والضلع الذي فيه الباب والمقابل له 12مترًا، وبابها على ارتفاع مترين من الأرض، ويحيط بها من الخارج قصبة من البناء أسفلها، متوسط ارتفاعها 0‏.‏25مترًا ومتوسط عرضها 0‏.‏30 مترًا وتسمى بالشاذروان، وهي من أصل البيت لكن قريشًا تركتها‏.   بناء الكعبة وقضية التحكيم 
ولخمس وثلاثين سنة من مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم قامت قريش ببناء الكعبة؛ وذلك لأن الكعبة كانت رَضْمًا فوق القامة، ارتفاعها تسعة أذرع من عهد إسماعيل عليه السلام، ولم يكن لها سقف، فسرق نفر من اللصوص كنزها الذي كان في جوفها، وكانت مع ذلك قد تعرضت ـ باعتبارها أثرًا قديما ـ للعوادى التي أدهت بنيانها، وصدعت جدرانها، وقبل بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمس سنين جرف مكة سيل عرم انحدر إلى البيت الحرام، فأوشكت الكعبة منه على الانهيار، فاضطرت قريش إلى تجديد بنائها حرصًا على مكانتها، واتفقوا على ألا يدخلوا في بنائها إلا طيبًا، فلا يدخلون فيها مهر بغى ولا بيع ربًا ولا مظلمة أحد من الناس، وكانوا يهابون هدمها، فابتدأ بها الوليد بن المغيرة المخزومى، فأخذ المعول وقال‏:‏ اللّهم لا نريد إلا الخير، ثم هدم ناحية الركنين، ولما لم يصبه شيء تبعه الناس في الهدم في اليوم الثاني، ولم يزالوا في الهدم حتى وصلوا إلى قواعد إبراهيم، ثم أرادوا الأخذ في البناء فجزأوا الكعبة، وخصصوا لكل قبيلة جزءًا منها‏.‏ فجمعت كل قبيلة حجارة على حدة، وأخذوا يبنونها، وتولى البناء بناء رومي اسمه‏:‏ باقوم‏.‏ ولما بلغ البنيان موضع الحجر الأسود اختلفوا فيمن يمتاز بشرف وضعه في مكانه، واستمر النزاع أربع ليال أو خمسًا، واشتد حتى كاد يتحول إلى حرب ضروس في أرض الحرم، إلا أن أبا أمية بن المغيرة المخزومى عرض عليهم أن يحكموا فيما شجر بينهم أول داخل عليهم من باب المسجد فارتضوه، وشاء الله أن يكون ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما رأوه هتفوا‏:‏ هذا الأمين، رضيناه، هذا محمد، فلما انتهى إليهم، وأخبروه الخبر طلب رداء فوضع الحجر وسطه وطلب من رؤساء القبائل المتنازعين أن يمسكوا جميعًا بأطراف الرداء، وأمرهم أن يرفعوه، حتى إذا أوصلوه إلى موضعه أخذه بيده فوضعه في مكانه، وهذا حل حصيف رضى به القوم‏.‏ 
وقصرت بقريش النفقة الطيبة فأخرجوا من الجهة الشمالية نحوا من ستة أذرع، وهي التي تسمى بالحجر والحطيم، ورفعوا بابها من الأرض؛ لئلا يدخلها إلا من أرادوا، ولما بلغ البناء خمسة عشر ذراعًا سقفوه على ستة أعمدة‏.‏  
وصارت الكعبة بعد انتهائها ذات شكل مربع تقريبًا، يبلغ ارتفاعه 15 مترًا، وطول ضلعه الذي فيه الحجر الأسود والمقابل له 10 أمتار، والحجر موضوع على ارتفاع 1‏.‏50متر من أرضية المطاف‏.‏ والضلع الذي فيه الباب والمقابل له 12مترًا، وبابها على ارتفاع مترين من الأرض، ويحيط بها من الخارج قصبة من البناء أسفلها، متوسط ارتفاعها 0‏.‏25مترًا ومتوسط عرضها 0‏.‏30 مترًا وتسمى بالشاذروان، وهي من أصل البيت لكن قريشًا تركتها‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

السيرة الإجمالية قبل النبوة   
كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد جمع في نشأته خير ما في طبقات الناس من ميزات، وكان طرازًا رفيعًا من الفكر الصائب، والنظر السديد، ونال حظًا وافرًا من حسن الفطنة وأصالة الفكرة وسداد الوسيلة والهدف، وكان يستعين بصمته الطويل على طول التأمل وإدمان الفكرة واستكناه الحق، وطالع بعقله الخصب وفطرته الصافية صحائف الحياة وشئون الناس وأحوال الجماعات، فعاف ما سواها من خرافة، ونأي عنها، ثم عاشر الناس على بصيرة من أمره وأمرهم، فما وجد حسنًا شارك فيه وإلا عاد إلى عزلته العتيدة، فكان لا يشرب الخمر، ولا يأكل مما ذبح على النصب، ولا يحضر للأوثان عيدًا ولا احتفالًا، بل كان من أول نشأته نافرا من هذه المعبودات الباطلة، حتى لم يكن شيء أبغض إليه منها، وحتى كان لا يصبر على سماع الحلف باللات والعزى‏.‏ 
ولا شك أن القدر حاطه بالحفظ، فعندما تتحرك نوازع النفس لاستطلاع بعض متع الدنيا، وعندما يرضى باتباع بعض التقاليد غير المحمودة ـ تتدخل العناية الربانية للحيلولة بينه وبينها، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ما هممت بشيء مما كان أهل الجاهلية يعملون غير مرتين، كل ذلك يحول الله بيني وبينه، ثم ما هممت به حتى أكرمنى برسالته، قلت ليلة للغلام الذي يرعى معي الغنم بأعلى مكة‏:‏ لو أبصرت لي غنمي حتى أدخل مكة وأسمر بها كما يسمر الشباب، فقال‏:‏ أفعل، فخرجت حتى إذا كنت عند أول دار بمكة سمعت عزفًا، فقلت‏:‏ ما هذا‏؟‏ فقالوا‏:‏ عرس فلان بفلانة، فجلست أسمع، فضرب الله على أذنـى فنمت، فما أيقظني إلا حر الشمس‏.‏ فعدت إلى صاحبي فسألني، فأخبرته، ثم قلت ليلة أخرى مثل ذلك، ودخلت بمكة فأصابني مثل أول ليلة‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ ثم ما هممت بسوء‏)‏‏.‏ 
وروى البخاري عن جابر بن عبد الله قال‏:‏ لما بنيت الكعبة ذهب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعباس ينقلان الحجارة، فقال عباس للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ اجعل إزارك على رقبتك يقيقك من الحجارة، فخر إلى الأرض وطمحت عيناه إلى السماء ثم أفاق، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏إزاري، إزاري‏)‏ فشد عليه إزاره‏.‏ وفي رواية‏:‏ فما رؤيت له عورة بعد ذلك‏.‏  
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتاز في قومه بخلال عذبة وأخلاق فاضلة، وشمائل كريمة، فكان أفضل قومه مروءة، وأحسنهم خلقًا، وأعزهم جوارًا، وأعظمهم حلمًا، وأصدقهم حديثًا، وألينهم عَرِيكة، وأعفهم نفسًا وأكرمهم خيرًا، وأبرهم عملًا، وأوفاهم عهدًا، وآمنهم أمانة حتى سماه قومه‏:‏ ‏[‏الأمين‏]‏ لما جمع فيه من الأحوال الصالحة والخصال المرضية، وكان كما قالت أم المؤمنين خديجة رضي الله عنها يحمل الكل، ويكسب المعدوم، ويقرى الضيف، ويعين على نوائب الحق‏.‏    النبــوة والدعــوة - العهـد المكـي   
تنقسم حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن شرفه الله بالنبوة والرسالة إلى عهدين يمتاز أحدهما عن الآخـر تمـام الامتياز، وهما‏:‏ 
1 ـ العهد المكي، ثلاث عشرة سنة تقريبًا‏.‏ 
2 ـ العهد المدني، عشر سنوات كاملة‏.‏ 
ثم يشتمل كل من العهدين على عدة مراحل، لكل مرحلة منها خصائص تمتاز بها عن غيرها، يظهر ذلك جليًا بعد النظر الدقيق في الظروف التي مرت بها الدعوة خلال العهدين‏.‏ 
ويمكن تقسيم العهد المكي إلى ثلاث مراحل‏:‏ 
1 ـ مرحلة الدعوة السرية، ثلاث سنوات‏.‏ 
2 ـ مرحلة إعلان الدعوة في أهل مكة، من بداية السنة الرابعة من النبوة إلى هجرته صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة‏.‏ 
3 ـ مرحلة الدعوة خارج مكة وفشوها فيهم، من أواخر السنة العاشرة من النبوة‏.‏ وقد شملت العهد المدني وامتدت إلى آخر حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏  
أما مراحل العهد المدني فسيجيء تفصيلها في موضعه‏   في غار حراء    
لما تقاربت سنه صلى الله عليه وسلم الأربعين، وكانت تأملاته الماضية قد وسعت الشقة العقلية بينه وبين قومه، حبب إليه الخلاء، فكان يأخذ السَّوِيق والماء، ويذهب إلى غار حراء في جبل النور على مبعدة نحو ميلين من مكة ـ وهو غار لطيف طوله أربعة أذرع، وعرضه ذراع وثلاثة أرباع ذراع من ذراع الحديد ـ فيقيم فيه شهر رمضان، ويقضي وقته في العبادة والتفكير فيما حوله من مشاهد الكون وفيما وراءها من قدرة مبدعة، وهو غير مطمئن لما عليه قومه من عقائد الشرك المهلهلة وتصوراتها الواهية، ولكن ليس بين يديه طريق واضح، ولا منهج محدد، ولا طريق قاصد يطمئن إليه ويرضاه‏.‏  
وكان اختياره صلى الله عليه وسلم لهذه العزلة طرفًا من تدبير الله له، وليكون انقطاعه عن شواغل الأرض وضَجَّة الحياة وهموم الناس الصغيرة التي تشغل الحياة نقطة تحول لاستعداده لما ينتظره من الأمر العظيم، فيستعد لحمل الأمانة الكبرى وتغيير وجه الأرض، وتعديل خط التاريخ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ دبر الله له هذه العزلة قبل تكليفه بالرسالة بثلاث سنوات، ينطلق في هذه العزلة شهرًا من الزمان، مع روح الوجود الطليقة، ويتدبر ما وراء الوجود من غيب مكنون، حتى يحين موعد التعامل مع هذا الغيب عندما يأذن الله‏.‏   جبريل ينزل بالوحي   
ولما تكامل له أربعون سنة ـ وهي رأس الكمال، وقيل‏:‏ ولها تبعث الرسل ـ بدأت طلائع النبوة تلوح وتلمع، فمن ذلك أن حجرًا بمكة كان يسلم عليه، ومنها أنه كان يرى الرؤيا الصادقة؛ فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح، حتى مضت على ذلك ستة أشهر ـ ومدة النبوة ثلاث وعشرون سنة، فهذه الرؤيا جزء من ستة وأربعين جزءًا من النبوة ـ فلما كان رمضان من السنة الثالثة من عزلته صلى الله عليه وسلم بحراء شاء الله أن يفيض من رحمته على أهل الأرض، فأكرمه بالنبوة، وأنزل إليه جبريل بآيات من القرآن‏.‏ 
وبعد النظر والتأمل في القرائن والدلائل يمكن لنا أن نحدد ذلك اليوم بأنه كان يوم الاثنين لإحدى وعشرين مضت من شهر رمضان ليلًا، وقد وافق 10 أغسطس سنة 610 م، وكان عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ ذاك بالضبط أربعين سنة قمرية، وستة أشهر، و12 يومًا، وذلك نحو 39 سنة شمسية وثلاثة أشهر وعشرين يومًا‏.‏ 
ولنستمع إلى عائشة الصديقة رضي الله عنها تروى لنا قصة هذه الوقعة التي كانت نقطة بداية النبوة، وأخذت تفتح دياجير ظلمات الكفر والضلال حتى غيرت مجرى الحياة، وعدلت خط التاريخ، قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها‏.‏  
أول ما بديء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصالحة في النوم، فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فَلَق الصبح، ثم حُبِّبَ إليه الخلاء، وكان يخلو بغار حراء، فيَتَحَنَّث فيه ـ وهو التعبد ـ الليالي ذوات العدد قبل أن ينزع إلى أهله، ويتزود لذلك، ثم يرجع إلى خديجة فيتزود لمثلها، حتى جاءه الحق وهو في غار حراء، فجاءه الملك فقال‏:‏ اقرأ‏:‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما أنا بقارئ‏)‏، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فأخذنى فغطنى حتى بلغ منى الجهد، ثم أرسلنى، فقال‏:‏ اقرأ، قلت‏:‏ مـا أنـا بقـارئ، قـال‏:‏ فأخذنى فغطنى الثانية حتى بلـغ منـى الجهد، ثم أرسلني فقال‏:‏ اقرأ، فقلت‏:‏ ما أنا بقارئ، فأخذني فغطني الثالثة، ثـم أرسلـني فـقـال‏:‏ ‏{‏اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ‏}‏‏[‏العلق‏:‏1‏:‏ 3‏]‏‏)‏، فرجع بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرجف فؤاده، فدخل على خديجة بنت خويلد فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏زَمِّلُونى زملونى‏)‏، فزملوه حتى ذهب عنه الروع، فقال لخديجة‏:‏ ‏(‏ما لي‏؟‏‏)‏ فأخبرها الخبر، ‏(‏لقد خشيت على نفسي‏)‏، فقالت خديجة‏:‏ كلا، والله ما يخزيك الله أبدًا، إنك لتصل الرحم، وتحمل الكل، وتكسب المعدوم، وتقرى الضيف، وتعين على نوائب الحق، فانطلقت به خديجة حتى أتت به ورقة بن نوفل ابن أسد بن عبد العزى ابن عم خديجة ـ وكان امرأ تنصر في الجاهلية، وكان يكتب الكتاب العبرانى، فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب، وكان شيخًا كبيرًا قد عمي ـ فقالت له خديجة‏:‏ يابن عم، اسمع من ابن أخيك، فقال له ورقة‏:‏ يابن أخي، ماذا ترى‏؟‏ فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأي، فقال له ورقة‏:‏ هذا الناموس الذي نزله الله على موسى، يا ليتني فيها جَذَعا، ليتنى أكون حيًا إذ يخرجك قومك، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أو مخرجيّ هم‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏نعم، لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عُودِىَ، وإن يدركنى يومك أنصرك نصرًا مؤزرًا، ثم لم يَنْشَبْ ورقة أن توفي، وفَتَر الوحى‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

فَتْرَة الوحى   
أما مدة فترة الوحى فاختلفوا فيها على عدة أقوال‏.‏ والصحيح أنها كانت أيامًا، وقد روى ابن سعد عن ابن عباس ما يفيد ذلك‏.‏ وأما ما اشتهر من أنها دامت ثلاث سنوات أو سنتين ونصفًا فليس بصحيح‏.‏ 
وقد ظهر لى شىء غريب بعد إدارة النظر في الروايات وفي أقوال أهل العلم‏.‏ ولم أر من تعرض له منهم، وهو أن هذه الأقوال والروايات تفيد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يجاور بحراء شهرًا واحدًا، وهو شهر رمضان من كل سنة، وذلك من ثلاث سنوات قبل النبوة،وأن سنة النبوة كانت هي آخر تلك السنوات الثلاث، وأنه كان يتم جواره بتمام شهر رمضان، فكان ينزل بعده من حراء صباحًا ـ أي لأول يوم من شهر شوال ـ ويعود إلى البيت‏.‏ 
وقد ورد التنصيص في رواية الصحيحين على أن الوحى الذي نزل عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الفترة إنما نزل وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم راجع إلى بيته بعد إتمام جواره بتمام الشهر‏.‏ 
أقول‏:‏ فهذا يفيد أن الوحى الذي نزل عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الفترة إنما نزل في أول يوم من شهر شوال بعد نهاية شهر رمضان الذي تشرف فيه بالنبوة والوحى؛ لأنه كان آخر مجاورة له بحراء، وإذا ثبت أن أول نزول الوحى كان في ليلة الاثنين الحادية عشرة من شهر رمضان فإن هذا يعنى أن فترة الوحى كانت لعشرة أيام فقط‏.‏ وأن الوحى نزل بعدها صبيحة يوم الخميس لأول شوال من السنة الأولى من النبوة‏.‏ ولعل هذا هو السر في تخصيص العشر الأواخر من رمضان بالمجاورة والاعتكاف، وفي تخصيص أول شهر شوال بالعيد السعيد، والله أعلم‏.‏ 
وقد بقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أيام الفترة كئيبًا محزونًا تعتريه الحيرة والدهشة، فقد روى البخاري في كتاب التعبير ما نصه‏:‏  
وفتر الوحي فترة حزن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما بلغنا حزنًا عدا منه مرارًا كى يتردى من رءوس شواهق الجبال، فكلما أوْفي بذِرْوَة جبل لكى يلقى نفسه منه تَبدَّى له جبريل فقال‏:‏ يا محمد، إنك رسول الله حقًا، فيسكن لذلك جأشه، وتَقَرّ نفسه، فيرجع، فإذا طالت عليه فترة الوحى غدا لمثل ذلك، فإذا أوفي بذروة الجبل تبدى له جبريل فقال له مثل ذلك‏.‏    جبريل ينزل بالوحي مرة ثانية  
قال ابن حجر‏:‏ وكان ذلك ‏[‏أي انقطاع الوحي أيامًا‏]‏؛ ليذهب ما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم وجده من الروع، وليحصل له التشوف إلى العود، فلما حصل له ذلك وأخذ يرتقب مجىء الوحى أكرمه الله بالوحي مرة ثانية‏.‏ قال‏:‏ صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ 
‏(‏جاورت بحراء شهرًا فلما قضيت جوارى هبطت ‏[‏فلما استبطنت الوادي‏]‏ فنوديت، فنظرت عن يميني فلم أر شيئًا، ونظرت عن شمالي فلم أر شيئًا، ونظرت أمامي فلم أر شيئا، ونظرت خلفي فلم أرشيئًا، فرفعت رأسى فرأيت شيئًا، ‏[‏فإذا الملك الذي جاءني بحراء جالس على كرسي بين السماء والأرض، فَجُئِثْتُ منه رعبًا حتى هويت إلى الأرض‏]‏ فأتيت خديجة فقلت‏:‏ ‏[‏زملوني، زملوني‏]‏، دثرونى، وصبوا على ماء باردًا‏)‏، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فدثرونى وصبوا على ماء باردًا، فنزلت‏:‏ ‏{‏يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ وَالرُّجْزَ فَاهْجُرْ‏}‏ ‏[‏المدثر‏:‏ 1‏:‏ 5‏]‏‏)‏ وذلك قبل أن تفرض الصلاة، ثم حمى الوحى بعد وتتابع‏.‏ 
وهذه الآيات هي مبدأ رسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي متأخرة عن النبوة بمقدار فترة الوحى‏.‏ وتشتمل على نوعين من التكليف مع بيان ما يترتب عليه‏:‏ 
النوع الأول‏:‏ تكليفه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالبلاغ والتحذير، وذلك في قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ‏}‏ فإن معناه‏:‏ حذر الناس من عذاب الله إن لم يرجعوا عما هم فيه من الغى والضلال وعبادة غير الله المتعال، والإشراك به في الذات والصفات والحقوق و الأفعال‏.‏ 
النوع الثاني‏:‏ تكليفه صلى الله عليه وسلم بتطبيق أوامر الله سبحانه وتعالى على ذاته، والالتزام بها في نفسه؛ ليحرز بذلك مرضاة الله، ويصير أسوة حسنة لمن آمن بالله وذلك في بقية الآيات‏.‏ فقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ‏}‏ معناه‏:‏ خصه بالتعظيم، ولا تشرك به في ذلك أحدًا‏.‏ وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ‏}‏ المقصود الظاهر منه‏:‏ تطهير الثياب والجسد، إذ ليس لمن يكبر الله ويقف بين يديه أن يكون نجسًا مستقذرًا‏.‏ وإذا كان هذا التطهر مطلوبًا فإن التطهر من أدران الشرك وأرجاس الأعمال والأخـلاق أولـى بالطـلب، وقولــه‏:‏ ‏{‏وَالرُّجْزَ فَاهْجُرْ‏}‏ معناه‏:‏ ابتعد عن أسباب سخط الله وعذابه، وذلك بالتزام طاعته وترك معصيته‏.‏ وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلَا تَمْنُن تَسْتَكْثِرُ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ لا تحسن إحسانًا تريد أجره من الناس أو تريد له جزاء أفضل في هذه الدنيا‏.‏ 
أما الآية الأخيرة ففيها تنبيه على ما يلحقه من أذى قومه حين يفارقهم في الدين ويقوم بدعوتهم إلى الله وحده وبتحذيرهم من عذابه وبطشه، فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلِرَبِّكَ فَاصْبِرْ‏}‏، ثم إن مطلع الآيات تضمنت النداء العلوى ـ في صوت الكبير المتعال ـ بانتداب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهذا الأمر الجلل، وانتزاعه من النوم والتدثر والدفء إلى الجهاد والكفاح والمشقة‏:‏ ‏{‏يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ‏}‏، كأنه قيل‏:‏ إن الذي يعيش لنفسه قد يعيش مستريحًا، أما أنت الذي تحمل هذا العبء الكبير فما لك والنوم‏؟‏ وما لك والراحة‏؟‏ وما لك والفراش الدافئ‏؟‏ والعيش الهادئ‏؟‏ والمتاع المريح‏!‏ قم للأمر العظيم الذي ينتظرك، والعبء الثقيل المهيأ لك، قم للجهد والنصب، والكد والتعب، قم فقد مضى وقت النوم والراحة، وما عاد منذ اليوم إلا السهر المتواصل، والجهاد الطويل الشاق، قم فتهيأ لهذا الأمر واستعد‏.‏ 
إنها كلمة عظيمة رهيبة تنزعه صلى الله عليه وسلم من دفء الفراش في البيت الهادئ والحضن الدافئ، لتدفع به في الخضم، بين الزعازع والأنواء، وبين الشد والجذب في ضمائر الناس وفي واقع الحياة سواء‏.‏ 
وقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فظل قائمًا بعدها أكثر من عشرين عامًا؛ لم يسترح ولم يسكن، ولم يعـش لنفسه ولا لأهله‏.‏ قام وظل قائمًا على دعوة الله، يحمل على عاتقه العبء الثقيل الباهظ ولا ينوء به، عبء الأمانة الكبرى في هذه الأرض، عبء البشرية كلها، عبء العقيدة كلها، وعبء الكفاح والجهاد في ميادين شتى، عاش في المعركة الدائبة المستمرة أكثر من عشرين عامًا؛ لا يلهيه شأن عن شأن في خلال هذا الأمد منذ أن سمع النداء العلوى الجليل، وتلقى منه التكليف الرهيب‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ جزاه الله عنا وعن البشرية كلها خير الجزاء‏.‏  
وليست الأوراق الآتية إلا صورة مصغرة بسيطة من هذا الجهاد الطويل الشاق الذي قام به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلال هذا الأمد‏.    أقسام الوحى    
وقبل الدخول في موضوع هذا الجهاد أرى من الأحسن أن أستطرد إلى بيان أقسام الوحى ومراتبه‏.‏ قال ابن القيم، وهو يذكر تلك المراتب‏:‏ 
إحداها‏:‏ الرؤيا الصادقة، وكانت مبدأ وحيه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
الثانية‏:‏ ما كان يلقيه الملك في روعه وقلبه من غير أن يراه، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إن روح القدس نفث في روعى أنه لن تموت نفس حتى تستكمل رزقها، فاتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب، ولا يحملنكم استبطاء الرزق على أن تطلبوه بمعصية الله، فإن ما عند الله لا ينال إلا بطاعته‏)‏‏.‏ 
الثالثة‏:‏ إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتمثل له الملك رجلًا فيخاطبه حتى يَعِىَ عنه ما يقول له، وفي هذه المرتبة كان يراه الصحابة أحيانًا‏.‏ 
الرابعة‏:‏ أنه كان يأتيه في مثل صلصلة الجرس، وكان أشده عليه، فيلتبس به الملك، حتى أن جبينه ليتَفَصَّد عرقًا في اليوم الشديد البرد، وحتى أن راحلته لتبرك به إلى الأرض إذا كان راكبها، ولقد جاء الوحى مرة كذلك وفخذه على فخذ زيد بن ثابت، فثقلت عليه حتى كادت ترضها‏.‏ 
الخامسة‏:‏ إنه يرى الملك في صورته التي خلق عليها، فيوحى إليه ما شاء الله أن يوحيه، وهذا وقع له مرتين كما ذكر الله ذلك في سورة النجم‏.‏ 
السادسة‏:‏ ما أوحاه الله إليه، وهو فوق السموات ليلة المعراج من فرض الصلاة وغيرها‏.‏ 
السابعة‏:‏ كلام الله له منه إليه بلا واسطة ملك كما كلم الله موسى بن عمران، وهذه المرتبة هي ثابتة لموسى قطعًا بنص القرآن‏.‏ وثبوتها لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو في حديث الإسراء‏.‏  
وقـد زاد بعضهم مرتبة ثامنة؛ وهي تكليم الله له كفاحًا من غير حجاب، وهي مسألة خلاف بين السلف والخلف‏.‏ انتهي مع تلخيص يسير في بيان المرتبة الأولى والثامنة‏.‏   ثلاث سنوات من الدعوة السرية   
قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد نزول ما تقدم من آيات سورة المدثر، بالدعوة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى؛ وحيث إن قومه كانوا جفاة لا دين لهم إلا عبادة الأصنام والأوثان، ولا حجة لهم إلا أنهم ألفوا آباءهم على ذلك، ولا أخلاق لهم إلا الأخذ بالعزة والأنفة، ولا سبيل لهم في حل المشاكل إلا السيف، وكانوا مع ذلك متصدرين للزعامة الدينية في جزيرة العرب، ومحتلين مركزها الرئيس، ضامنين حفظ كيانها، فقد كان من الحكمة تلقاء ذلك أن تكون الدعوة في بدء أمرها سرية؛ لئلا يفاجئ أهل مكة بما يهيجهم‏.  الرعيل الأول  
وكان من الطبيعى أن يعرض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الإسلام أولًا على ألصق الناس به من أهل بيته، وأصدقائه، فدعاهم إلى الإسلام، ودعا إليه كل من توسم فيه الخير ممن يعرفهم ويعرفونه، يعرفهم بحب الحق والخير، ويعرفونه بتحرى الصدق والصلاح، فأجابه من هؤلاء ـ الذين لم تخالجهم ريبة قط في عظمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وجلالة نفسه وصدق خبره ـ جَمْعٌ عُرِفوا في التاريخ الإسلامى بالسابقين الأولين، وفي مقدمتهم زوجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم المؤمنين خديجة بنت خويلد، ومولاه زيد بن حارثة بن شراحيل الكلبي وابن عمه علي بن أبي طالب ـ وكان صبيًا يعيش في كفالة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وصديقه الحميم أبو بكر الصديق‏.‏ أسلم هؤلاء في أول يوم الدعوة‏.‏ 
ثم نشط أبو بكر في الدعوة إلى الإسلام، وكان رجلًا مألفًا محببًا سهلًا ذا خلق ومعروف،وكان رجال قومه يأتونه ويألفونه؛ لعلمه وتجارته وحسن مجالسته، فجعل يدعو من يثق به من قومه ممن يغشاه ويجلس إليه، فأسلم بدعوته عثمان بن عفان الأموى، والزبير بن العوام الأسدى، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وسعد بن أبي وقاص الزهريان، وطلحة بن عبيد الله التيمي‏.‏ فكان هؤلاء النفر الثمانية الذين سبقوا الناس هم الرعيل الأول وطليعة الإسلام‏.‏ 
ثم تلا هؤلاء أمين هذه الأمة أبو عبيدة عامر بن الجراح من بني الحارث بن فهر، وأبو سلمة بن عبد الأسد المخزومى، وامرأته أم سلمة، والأرقم بن أبي الأرقم المخزومى، وعثمان بن مظعون الجُمَحِىّ وأخواه قدامة وعبد الله، وعبيدة بن الحارث ابن المطلب بن عبد مناف، وسعيد بن زيد العدوى، وامرأته فاطمة بنت الخطاب العدوية أخت عمر بن الخطاب، وخباب بن الأرت التميمى، وجعفر بن أبي طالب، وامرأته أسماء بنت عُمَيْس، وخالد بن سعيد بن العاص الأموى، وامرأته أمينة بنت خلف، ثم أخوه عمرو بن سعيد بن العاص، وحاطب بن الحارث الجمحي، وامرأته فاطمة بنت المُجَلِّل وأخوه الخطاب بن الحارث، وامرأته فُكَيْهَة بنت يسار، وأخوه معمر ابن الحارث، والمطلب بن أزهر الزهري، وامرأته رملة بنت أبي عوف، ونعيم بن عبد الله بن النحام العدوي، وهؤلاء كلهم قرشيون من بطون وأفخاذ شتى من قريش‏.‏ 
ومن السابقين الأولين إلى الإسلام من غير قريش‏:‏ عبد الله بن مسعود الهذلي، ومسعود بن ربيعة القاري، وعبد الله بن جحش الأسدي وأخوه أبو أحمد بن جحش، وبلال بن رباح الحبشي، صُهَيْب بن سِنان الرومي، وعمار بن ياسر العنسي، وأبوه ياسر، وأمه سمية، وعامر بن فُهيرة‏.‏ 
وممن سبق إلى الإسلام من النساء غير من تقدم ذكرهن‏:‏ أم أيمن بركة الحبشية، وأم الفضل لبابة الكبرى بنت الحارث الهلالية زوج العباس بن عبد المطلب، وأسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهما‏.‏  
هؤلاء معروفون بالسابقين الأولين، ويظهر بعد التتبع والاستقراء أن عدد الموصوفين بالسبق إلى الإسلام وصل إلى مائة وثلاثين رجلًا وامرأة، ولكن لا يعرف بالضبط أنهم كلهم أسلموا قبل الجهر بالدعوة أو تأخر إسلام بعضهم إلى الجهر بها‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

أساليب شتى لمجابهة الدعوة 
ولما فرغت قريش من الحج فكرت في أساليب تقضى بها على هذه الدعوة في مهدها‏.‏ وتتلخص هذه الأساليب فيما يلي‏:‏  
1ـ السخرية والتحقير، والاستهزاء والتكذيب والتضحيك‏:‏ 
قصدوا بها تخذيل المسلمين، وتوهين قواهم المعنوية، فرموا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتهم هازلة، وشتائم سفيهة، فكانوا ينادونه بالمجنون ‏{‏وَقَالُواْ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحجر‏:‏6‏]‏، ويصمونه بالسحر والكذب ‏{‏وَعَجِبُوا أَن جَاءهُم مُّنذِرٌ مِّنْهُمْ وَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ هَذَا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏ص‏:‏4]‏،وكانوا يشيعونه ويستقبلونه بنظرات ملتهمة ناقمة، وعواطف منفعلة هائجة ‏{‏وَإِن يَكَادُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَيُزْلِقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الذِّكْرَ وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏القلم‏:‏51]‏،وكان إذا جلس وحوله المستضعفون من أصحابه استهزأوا بهم وقالوا‏:‏ هؤلاء جلساؤه ‏{‏مَنَّ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِم مِّن بَيْنِنَا‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏ 53‏]‏، قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏أَلَيْسَ اللّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشَّاكِرِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏53]‏،وكانوا كما قص الله علينا ‏{‏إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا كَانُواْ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَضْحَكُونَ وَإِذَا مَرُّواْ بِهِمْ يَتَغَامَزُونَ وَإِذَا انقَلَبُواْ إِلَى أَهْلِهِمُ انقَلَبُواْ فَكِهِينَ وَإِذَا رَأَوْهُمْ قَالُوا إِنَّ هَؤُلَاء لَضَالُّونَ وَمَا أُرْسِلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ حَافِظِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏المطففين‏:‏ 29‏:‏ 33]‏‏.‏ 
وقد أكثروا من السخرية والاستهزاء وزادوا من الطعن والتضحيك شيئًا فشيئًا حتى أثر ذلك في نفس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحجر‏:‏97‏]‏، ثم ثبته الله وأمره بما يذهب بهذا الضيق فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَكُن مِّنَ السَّاجِدِينَ وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ‏}‏‏[‏الحجر‏:‏98، 99‏]‏، وقد أخبره من قبل أنه يكفيه هؤلاء المستهزئين حيث قال‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّا كَفَيْنَاكَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ الَّذِينَ يَجْعَلُونَ مَعَ اللّهِ إِلـهًا آخَرَ فَسَوْفَ يَعْمَلُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحجر‏:‏ 95، 96‏]‏، وأخبره أن فعلهم هذا سوف ينقلب وبالًا عليهم فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِىءَ بِرُسُلٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِالَّذِينَ سَخِرُواْ مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏10‏]‏‏.‏ 
2ـ إثارة الشبهات وتكثيف الدعايات الكاذبة‏:‏ 
وقد أكثروا من ذلك وتفننوا فيه بحيث لا يبقى لعامة الناس مجال للتدبر في دعوته والتفكير فيها، فكانوا يقولون عن القرآن‏:‏ ‏{‏أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلاَمٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنبياء‏:‏5‏]‏ يراها محمد بالليل ويتلوها بالنهار، ويقولون‏:‏ ‏{‏بَلِ افْتَرَاهُ‏}‏ من عند نفسه ويقولون‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ‏}‏ وقالوا‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا إِفْكٌ افْتَرَاهُ وَأَعَانَهُ عَلَيْهِ قَوْمٌ آخَرُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الفرقان‏:‏ 4‏]‏ أي اشترك هو وزملاؤه في اختلاقه‏.‏ ‏{‏وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الفرقان‏:‏5‏]‏ 
وأحيانا قالوا‏:‏ إن له جنًا أو شيطانًا يتنزل عليه كما ينزل الجن والشياطين على الكهان‏.‏ قال تعالى ردًا عليهم‏:‏ ‏{‏هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ عَلَى مَن تَنَزَّلُ الشَّيَاطِينُ تَنَزَّلُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الشعراء‏:‏221، 222‏]‏، أي إنها تنزل على الكذاب الفاجر المتلطخ بالذنوب، وما جرّبتم علىّ كذبًا، وما وجدتم في فسقًا، فكيف تجعلون القرآن من تنزيل الشيطان‏؟‏ 
وأحيانًا قالوا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ إنه مصاب بنوع من الجنون، فهو يتخيل المعانى، ثم يصوغها في كلمات بديعة رائعة كما يصوغ الشعراء، فهو شاعر وكلامه شعر‏.‏ قال تعالى ردًا عليهم‏:‏ ‏{‏وَالشُّعَرَاء يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي كُلِّ وَادٍ يَهِيمُونَ وَأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ مَا لَا يَفْعَلُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الشعراء‏:‏225‏:‏ 226‏]‏ فهذه ثلاث خصائص يتصف بها الشعراء ليست واحدة منها في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالذين اتبعوه هداة مهتدون، متقون صالحون في دينهم وخلقهم وأعمالهم وتصرفاتهم، وليست عليهم مسحة من الغواية في أي شأن من شئونهم، ثم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يهيم في كل واد كما يهيم الشعراء، بل هو يدعو إلى رب واحد، ودين واحد، وصراط واحد، وهو لا يقول إلا ما يفعل، ولا يفعل إلا ما يقول، فأين هو من الشعر والشعراء‏؟‏ وأين الشعر والشعراء منه‏.‏ 
هكذا كان يرد عليهم بجواب مقنع حول كل شبهة كانوا يثيرونها ضد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن والإسلام‏.‏ 
ومعظم شبهتهم كانت تدور حول التوحيد، ثم رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم بعث الأموات ونشرهم وحشرهم يوم القيامة، وقد رد القرآن على كل شبهة من شبهاتهم حول التوحيد، بل زاد عليها زيادات أوضح بها هذه القضية من كل ناحية، وبين عجز آلهتهم عجزًا لا مزيد عليه، ولعل هذا كان مثار غضبهم واستنكارهم الذي أدى إلى ما أدى إليه‏.‏ 
أما شبهاتهم في رسالة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنهم مع اعترافهم بصدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمانته وغاية صلاحه وتقواه، كانوا يعتقدون أن منصب النبوة والرسالة أجل وأعظم من أن يعطى لبشر، فالبشر لا يكون رسولًا، والرسول لا يكون بشرًا حسب عقيدتهم‏.‏ فلما أعلن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نبوته، ودعا إلى الإيمان به تحيروا وقالوا‏:‏ ‏{‏مَالِ هَذَا الرَّسُولِ يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشِي فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الفرقان‏:‏ 7‏]‏، وقالوا‏:‏ إن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر،و ‏{‏مَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِّن شَيْءٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏ 19‏]‏، فقال تعالى ردًا عليهم‏:‏‏{‏قُلْ مَنْ أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاء بِهِ مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ‏}‏، وكانوا يعرفون ويعترفون بأن موسى بشر‏.‏ ورد عليهم أيضًا بأن كل قوم قالوا لرسلهم إنكارًا على رسالتهم‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا‏}‏ ‏[‏إبراهيم‏:‏10‏]‏، فـ ‏{‏قَالَتْ لَهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ إِن نَّحْنُ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ يَمُنُّ عَلَى مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ‏}‏ ‏[‏إبراهيم‏:‏ 11‏]‏‏.‏ فالأنبياء والرسل لا يكونون إلا بشرًا، ولا منافاة بين البشرية والرسالة‏.‏ 
وحيث إنهم كانوا يعترفون بأن إبراهيم و إسماعيل وموسى ـ عليهم السلام ـ كانوا رسلًا وكانوا بشرًا، فإنهم لم يجدوا مجالًا للإصرار على شبهتهم هذه،فقالوا‏:‏ألم يجد الله لحمل رسالته إلا هذا اليتيم المسكين،ما كـان اللـه ليترك كـبار أهـل مكـة والطائف ويتخذ هذا المسكين رسولًا‏{‏وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِّنَ الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الزخرف‏:‏31‏]‏، قال تعالى ردًا عليهم‏:‏‏{‏أَهُمْ يَقْسِمُونَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّكَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الزخرف‏:‏32‏]‏، يعنى أن الوحى والرسالة رحمة من الله و‏{‏اللّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏124‏]‏‏.‏ 
وانتقلوا بعد ذلك إلى شبهة أخرى، قالوا‏:‏ إن رسل ملوك الدنيا يمشون في موكب من الخدم والحشم، ويتمتعون بالأبهة والجلال، ويوفر لهم كل أسباب الحياة، فما بال محمد يدفع في الأسواق للقمة عيش وهو يدعى أنه رسول الله‏؟‏ ‏{‏وَقَالُوا مَالِ هَذَا الرَّسُولِ يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشِي فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ لَوْلَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ فَيَكُونَ مَعَهُ نَذِيرًا أَوْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْهِ كَنزٌ أَوْ تَكُونُ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا وَقَالَ الظَّالِمُونَ إِن تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا رَجُلًا مَّسْحُورًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الفرقان‏:‏7‏:‏ 8‏]‏، ورد على شبهتهم هذه بأن محمدًا رسول، يعنى أن مهمته هو إبلاغ رسالة الله إلى كل صغير وكبير، وضعيف وقوى، وشريف ووضيع، وحر وعبد، فلو لبث في الأبهة والجلال والخدم والحشم والحرس والمواكبين مثل رسل الملوك، لم يكن يصل إليه ضعفاء الناس وصغارهم حتى يستفيدوا به، وهم جمهور البشر، وإذن فاتت مصلحة الرسالة، ولم تعد لها فائدة تذكر‏.‏ 
أما إنكارهم البعث بعد الموت فلم يكن عندهم في ذلك إلا التعجب والاستغراب والاستبعاد العقلي، فكانوا يقولون‏:‏ ‏{‏أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ أَوَآبَاؤُنَا الْأَوَّلُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الصافات‏:‏16، 17‏]‏،وكانوا يقولون‏:‏ ‏{‏ذَلِكَ رَجْعٌ بَعِيدٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏ق‏: ‏3‏]‏ وكانوا يقولون على سبيل الاستغراب‏:‏ ‏{‏هَلْ نَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ إِذَا مُزِّقْتُمْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ إِنَّكُمْ لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ أَفْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَم بِهِ جِنَّةٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏سبأ‏:‏ 7، 8‏]‏‏.‏ 
وقال قائلهم‏:‏ 
أَموْتٌ ثم بَعْثٌ ثم حَشْرٌ ** حدِيثُ خُرَافة يا أم عمرو 
وقد رد عليهم بتبصيرهم ما يجرى في الدنيا، فالـظالم يموت دون أن يلقى جزاء ظلمه، والمظلوم يموت دون أن يأخذ حقه من ظالمه، والمحسن الصالح يموت قبل أن يلقى جزاء إحسانه وصلاحه، والفاجر المسىء يموت قبل أن يعاقب على سوء عمله، فإن لم يكن بعث ولا حياة ولا جزاء بعد الموت لاستوى الفريقان، بل لكان الظالم والفاجر أسعد من المظلوم والصالح، وهذا غير معقول إطلاقا‏.‏ ولا يتصور من الله أن يبني نظام خلقه على مثل هذا الفساد‏.‏ قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏أَفَنَجْعَلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ كَالْمُجْرِمِينَ مَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏القلم‏:‏35، 36‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏أَفَنَجْعَلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ كَالْمُجْرِمِينَ مَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏ص‏: ‏28‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏أًمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أّن نَّجْعَلَهُمْ كَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَوَاء مَّحْيَاهُم وَمَمَاتُهُمْ سَاء مَا يَحْكُمُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الجاثية‏:‏21‏]‏‏.‏ 
وأما الاستبعاد العقلى فقال تعالى ردًا عليه‏:‏ ‏{‏أَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمِ السَّمَاء بَنَاهَا‏}‏ ‏[‏النازعات‏:‏27‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَلَمْ يَعْيَ بِخَلْقِهِنَّ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى بَلَى إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحقاف‏: ‏33‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ النَّشْأَةَ الْأُولَى فَلَوْلَا تَذكَّرُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الواقعة‏:‏62‏]‏، وبين ما هو معروف عقلًا وعرفًا، وهو أن الإعادة ‏{‏أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الروم‏: ‏27‏]‏،وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُّعِيدُهُ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنبياء‏:‏104‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏أَفَعَيِينَا بِالْخَلْقِ الْأَوَّلِ‏}‏ ‏[‏ق‏:‏ 15‏]‏‏.‏ 
وهكذا رد على كل ما أثاروا من الشبهات ردًا مفحمًا يقنع كل ذى عقل ولب، ولكنهم كانوا مشاغبين مستكبرين يريدون عُلوا في الأرض وفرض رأيهم على الخلق، فبقوا في طغيانهم يعمهون‏.‏  
3 ـ الحيلولة بين الناس وبين سماعهم القرآن، ومعارضته بأساطير الأولين‏:‏ 
كان المشركون بجنب إثارة هذه الشبهات يحولون بين الناس وبين سماعهم القرآن ودعوة الإسلام بكل طريق يمكن، فكانوا يطردون الناس ويثيرون الشغب والضوضاء ويتغنون ويلعبون، إذا رأوا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتهيأ للدعوة، أو إذا رأوه يصلى ويتلو القرآن‏.‏ قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏فصلت‏:‏26‏]‏ حتى إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتمكن من تلاوة القرآن عليهم في مجامعهم ونواديهم إلا في أواخر السنة الخامسة من النبوة، وذلك أيضًا عن طريق المفاجأة، دون أن يشعروا بقصده قبل بداية التلاوة‏.‏ 
وكان النضر بن الحارث، أحد شياطين قريش قد قدم الحيرة، وتعلم بها أحاديث ملوك الفرس، وأحاديث رستم واسفنديار، فكان إذا جلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مجلسًا للتذكير بالله والتحذير من نقمته خلفه النضر ويقول‏:‏ أنا و الله يا معشر قريش أحسن حديثًا منه، ثم يحدثهم عن ملوك فارس ورستم واسفنديار، ثم يقول‏:‏ بماذا محمد أحسن حديثًا مني‏.‏  
وفي رواية عن ابن عباس أن النضر كان قد اشترى قَيْنَةً، فكان لا يسمع بأحد يريد الإسلام إلا انطلق به إلى قينته، فيقول‏:‏ أطعميه واسقيه وغنيه، هذا خير مما يدعوك إليه محمد، وفيه نزل قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ‏}‏ ‏[‏لقمان‏:‏ 6‏]‏‏.‏     الاضطهادات   
أعمل المشركون الأساليب التي ذكرناها شيئًا فشيئًا لإحباط الدعوة بعد ظهورها في بداية السنة الرابعة من النبوة، ومضت على ذلك أسابيع وشهور وهم مقتصرون على هذه الأساليب لا يتجاوزونها إلى طريق الاضطهاد والتعذيب، ولكنهم لما رأوا أن هذه الأساليب لم تجد نفعًا في إحباط الدعوة الإسلامية استشاروا فيما بينهم، فقرروا القيام بتعذيب المسلمين وفتنتهم عن دينهم، فأخذ كل رئيس يعذب من دان من قبيلته بالإسلام، وانقض كل سيد على من اختار من عبيده طريق الإيمان‏.‏ 
وكان من الطبيعي أن يهرول الأذناب والأوباش خلف ساداتهم وكبرائهم، ويتحركوا حسب مرضاتهم وأهوائهم، فجروا على المسلمين ـ ولاسيما الضعفاء منهم ـ ويلات تقشعر منها الجلود، وأخذوهم بنقمات تتفطر لسماعها القلوب‏.‏ 
كان أبو جهل إذا سمع برجل قد أسلم له شرف ومنعة أنبه وأخزاه، وأوعده بإبلاغ الخسارة الفادحة في المال، والجاه، وإن كان ضعيفًا ضربه وأغرى به‏.‏ 
وكان عم عثمان بن عفان يلفه في حصير من ورق النخيل ثم يدخنه من تحته‏.‏ 
ولما علمت أم مصعب بن عمير بإسلامه منعته الطعام والشراب، وأخرجته من بيته، وكان من أنعم الناس عيشًا، فتَخَشَّفَ جلده تخشف الحية‏.‏ 
وكان صهيب بن سنان الرومي يُعذَّب حتى يفقد وعيه ولا يدرى ما يقول‏.‏ 
وكان بلال مولى أمية بن خلف الجمحي، فكان أمية يضع في عنقه حبلًا، ثم يسلمه إلى الصبيان، يطوفون به في جبال مكة، ويجرونه حتى كان الحبل يؤثر في عنقه، وهو يقول‏:‏ أحَدٌ أحَدٌ، وكان أمية يـشده شـدًا ثم يضربه بالعصا، و يلجئه إلى الجلوس في حر الشمس، كما كان يكرهه على الجوع‏.‏ وأشد من ذلك كله أنه كان يخرجه إذا حميت الظهيرة، فيطرحه على ظهره في الرمضاء في بطحاء مكة، ثم يأمر بالصخرة العظيمة فتوضع على صدره، ثم يقول‏:‏ لا واللـه لا تـزال هكـذا حتى تموت أو تكفر بمحمد، وتعبد اللات والعزى، فيقول وهو في ذلك‏:‏ أحد،أحد، ويقـول‏:‏ لو أعلم كلمة هي أغيظ لكم منها لقلتها‏.‏ ومر به أبو بكر يوما وهم يصنعون ذلك به فاشتراه بغلام أسود، وقيل‏:‏ بسبع أواق أو بخمس من الفضة، وأعتقه‏.‏ 
وكان عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه مولى لبني مخزوم، أسلم هو وأبوه وأمه، فكان المشركون ـ وعلى رأسهم أبو جهل ـ يخرجونهم إلى الأبطح إذا حميت الرمضاء فيعذبونهم بحرها‏.‏ ومر بهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يعذبون فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏صبرًا آل ياسر، فإن موعدكم الجنة‏)‏، فمات ياسر في العذاب، وطعن أبو جهل سمية ـ أم عمار ـ في قبلها بحربة فماتت، وهي أول شهيدة في الإسلام، وهي سمية بنت خياط مولاة أبي حذيفة بن المغيرة بن عبد الله بن عمر بن مخزوم، وكانت عجوزًا كبيرة ضعيفة‏.‏ وشددوا العذاب على عمار بالحر تارة، وبوضع الصخر الأحمر على صدره أخرى، وبغطه في الماء حتى كان يفقد وعيه‏.‏ وقالوا له‏:‏ لا نتركك حتى تسب محمدًا، أو تقول في اللات والعزى خيرًا، فوافقهم على ذلك مكرهًا، وجاء باكيًا معتذرًا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ فأنزل الله‏:‏ ‏{‏مَن كَفَرَ بِاللّهِ مِن بَعْدِ إيمَانِهِ إِلاَّ مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ‏}‏الآية ‏[‏ النحل‏:‏ 106 ‏]‏‏.‏ 
وكان أبو فُكَيْهَةَ ـ واسمة أفلح ـ مولى لبني عبد الدار، وكان من الأزد‏.‏ فكانوا يخرجونه في نصف النهار في حر شديد، وفي رجليه قيد من حديد، فيجردونه من الثياب، ويبطحونه في الرمضاء، ثم يضعون على ظهره صخرة حتى لا يتحرك، فكان يبقى كذلك حتى لا يعقل، فلم يزل يعذب كذلك حتى هاجر إلى الحبشة الهجرة الثانية، وكانوا مرة قد ربطوا رجله بحبل، ثم جروه وألقوه في الرمضاء وخنقوه حتى ظنوا أنه قد مات، فمر به أبو بكر فاشتراه وأعتقه لله‏.‏ 
وكان خباب بن الأرت مولى لأم أنمار بنت سِباع الخزاعية، وكان حدادًا، فلما أسلم عذبته مولاته بالنار، كانت تأتى بالحديدة المحماة فتجعلها على ظهره أو رأسه، ليكفر بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم يكن يزيده ذلك إلا إيمانًا وتسليمًا، وكان المشركون أيضًا يعذبونه فيلوون عنقه، ويجذبون شعره، وقد ألقوه على النار، ثم سحبوه عليها، فما أطفأها إلا وَدَكَ ظهره‏.‏ 
وكانت زِنِّيرَةُ أمَةً رومية قد أسلمت فعذبت في الله، وأصيبت في بصرها حتى عميت، فقيل لها‏:‏ أصابتك اللات والعزى، فقالت‏:‏ لا والله ما أصابتني، وهذا من الله، وإن شاء كشفه، فأصبحت من الغد وقد رد الله بصرها، فقالت قريش‏:‏ هذا بعض سحر محمد‏.‏ 
وأسلمت أم عُبَيْس، جارية لبني زهرة، فكان يعذبها المشركون، وبخاصة مولاها الأسود بن عبد يغوث، وكان من أشد أعداء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن المستهزئين به‏.‏ 
وأسلمت جارية عمر بن مؤمل من بني عدى، فكان عمر بن الخطاب يعذبها ـ وهو يومئذ على الشرك ـ فكان يضربها حتى يفتر، ثم يدعها ويقول‏:‏ والله ما أدعك إلا سآمة، فتقول‏:‏ كذلك يفعل بك ربك‏.‏ 
وممـن أسلمـن وعـذبن مـن الجـوارى‏:‏ النهدية وابنتها، وكانتا لامـرأة من بني عبد الدار‏.‏ 
وممن عذب من العبيد‏:‏ عامر بن فُهَيْرَة، كان يعذب حتى يفقد وعيه ولا يدرى ما يقول‏.‏ 
واشترى أبوبكر رضي الله عنه هؤلاء الإماء والعبيد رضي الله عنهم وعنهن أجمعين، فأعتقهم جميعًا‏.‏ وقد عاتبه في ذلك أبوه أبو قحافة وقال‏:‏ أراك تعتق رقابًا ضعافًا، فلو أعتقت رجالًا جلدًا لمنعوك‏.‏ قال‏:‏ إني أريد وجه الله‏.‏ فأنزل الله قرآنًا مدح فيه أبا بكر، وذم أعداءه‏.‏ قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏فَأَنذَرْتُكُمْ نَارًا تَلَظَّى لَا يَصْلَاهَا إِلَّا الْأَشْقَى الَّذِي كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى‏}‏ ‏[‏الليل‏:‏14‏:‏ 16]‏ وهو أمية بن خلف، ومن كان على شاكلته ‏{‏وَسَيُجَنَّبُهَا الْأَتْقَى الَّذِي يُؤْتِي مَالَهُ يَتَزَكَّى وَمَا لِأَحَدٍ عِندَهُ مِن نِّعْمَةٍ تُجْزَى إِلَّا ابْتِغَاء وَجْهِ رَبِّهِ الْأَعْلَى وَلَسَوْفَ يَرْضَى‏}‏ ‏[‏الليـل‏:‏17‏:‏ 21]‏ وهـو أبـو بـكـر الصديـق رضي الله عنه‏.‏ 
وأوذى أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أيضًا‏.‏ فقد أخذه نوفل بن خويلد العدوى، وأخذ معه طلحة بن عبيد الله فشدهما في حبل واحد، ليمنعهما عن الصلاة وعن الدين فلم يجيباه، فلم يروعاه إلا وهما مطلقان يصليان؛ ولذلك سميا بالقرينين، وقيل‏:‏ إنما فعل ذلك عثمان بن عبيد الله أخو طلحة بن عبيد الله رضي الله عنه‏.‏  
والحاصل أنهم لم يعلموا بأحد دخل في الإسلام إلا وتصدوا له بالأذى والنكال، وكان ذلك سهلًا ميسورًا بالنسبة لضعفاء المسلمين، ولا سيما العبيد والإماء منهم، فلم يكن من يغضب لهم ويحميهم، بل كانت السادة والرؤساء هم أنفسهم يقومون بالتعذيب ويغرون الأوباش، ولكن بالنسبة لمن أسلم من الكبار والأشراف كان ذلك صعبًا جدًا؛ إذ كانوا في عز ومنعة من قومهم، ولذلك قلما كان يجتريء عليهم إلا أشراف قومهم، مع شيء كبير من الحيطة والحذر‏.‏     موقف المشركين من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  
وأما بالنسبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان رجلًا شهمًا وقورًا ذا شخصية فذة، تتعاظمه نفوس الأعداء والأصدقاء بحيث لا يقابل مثله إلا بالإجلال والتشريف، ولا يجترئ على اقتراف الدنايا والرذائل ضده إلا أراذل الناس وسفهاؤهم، ومع ذلك كان في منعة أبي طالب، وأبو طالب من رجال مكة المعدودين، كان معظمًا في أصله، معظمًا بين الناس، فكان من الصعب أن يجسر أحد على إخفار ذمته واستباحة بيضته، إن هذا الوضع أقلق قريشًا وأقامهم وأقعدهم، ودعاهم إلى تفكير سليم يخرجهم من المأزق دون أن يقعوا في محذور لا يحمد عقباه، وقد هداهم ذلك إلى أن يختاروا سبيل المفاوضات مع المسئول الأكبر‏:‏ أبي طالب، ولكن مع شيء كبير من الحكمة والجدية، ومع نوع من أسلوب التحدي والتهديد الخفي حتى يذعن لما يقولون‏.‏     وفد قريش إلى أبي طالب 
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ مشى رجال من أشراف قريش إلى أبي طالب، فقالوا‏:‏ يا أبا طالب، إن ابن أخيك قد سب آلهتنا، وعاب ديننا، وسَفَّه أحلامنا، وضلل آباءنا، فإما أن تكفه عنا، وإما أن تخلى بيننا وبينه، فإنك على مثل ما نحن عليه من خلافه، فنكفيكه، فقال لهم أبو طالب قولًا رقيقًا وردهم ردًا جميلًا، فانصرفوا عنه، ومضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ما هو عليه، يظهر دين الله ويدعو إليه‏.‏ ولكن لم تصبر قريش طويلًا حين رأته صلى الله عليه وسلم ماضيًا في عمله ودعوته إلى الله، بل أكثرت ذكره وتذامرت فيه، حتى قررت مراجعة أبي طالب بأسلوب أغلظ وأقسى من السابق‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

قريش يهددون أبا طالب   
وجاءت سادات قريش إلى أبي طالب فقالوا له‏:‏ يا أبا طالب، إن لك سنًا وشرفًا ومنزلة فينا، وإنا قد استنهيناك من ابن أخيك فلم تنهه عنا، وإنا والله لا نصبر على هذا من شتم آبائنا، وتسفيه أحلامنا، وعيب آلهتنا، حتى تكفه عنا، أو ننازله وإياك في ذلك، حتى يهلك أحد الفريقين‏.‏ 
عَظُم على أبي طالب هذا الوعيد والتهديد الشديد، فبعث إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له‏:‏ يا بن أخي، إن قومك قد جاءونى فقالوا لي كذا وكذا، فأبق عليَّ وعلى نفسك، ولا تحملنى من الأمر ما لا أطيق، فظن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن عمه خاذله، وأنه ضعُف عن نصرته، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا عم، والله لو وضعوا الشمس في يمينى والقمر في يسارى على أن أترك هذا الأمر ـ حتى يظهره الله أو أهلك فيه ـ ما تركته‏)‏، ثم استعبر وبكى، وقام، فلما ولى ناداه أبو طالب، فلما أقبل قال له‏:‏ اذهب يا بن أخي، فقل ما أحببت، فو الله لا أُسْلِمُك لشىء أبدًا وأنشد‏:‏ 
والله لن يصلوا إليك بجَمْعـِهِم ** حتى أُوَسَّدَ في التــراب دفيــنًا 
فاصدع بأمرك ما عليك غَضَاضَة ** وابْشِرْ وقَرَّ بذاك منك عيونًا 
وذلك في أبيات‏.‏    قريش بين يدى أبي طالب مرة أخرى    
ولما رأت قريش أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ماض في عمله عرفت أن أبا طالب قد أبي خذلان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه مجمع لفراقهم وعداوتهم في ذلك، فذهبوا إليه بعمارة ابن الوليد بن المغيرة وقالوا له‏:‏ يا أبا طالب، إن هذا الفتى أنْهَدَ فتى في قريش وأجمله، فخذه فلك عقله ونصره، واتخذه ولدًا فهو لك، وأسْلِمْ إلينا ابن أخيك هذا الذي خالف دينك ودين آبائك، وفرق جماعة قومك، وسفه أحلامهم، فنقتله، فإنما هو رجل برجل، فقال‏:‏ والله لبئس ما تسومونني، أتعطوني ابنكم أغذوه لكم، وأعطيكم ابني تقتلونه‏؟‏ هذا والله ما لا يكون أبدًا‏.‏ فقال المطعم بن عدى بن نوفل ابن عبد مناف‏:‏ والله يا أبا طالب لقد أنصفك قومك، وجهدوا على التخلص مما تكره، فما أراك تريد أن تقبل منهم شيئًا، فقال‏:‏ والله ما أنصفتموني، ولكنك قد أجمعت خذلاني ومظاهرة القوم علىّ، فاصنع ما بدا لك‏.‏  
ولما فشلت قريش في هذه المفاوضات، ولم توفق في إقناع أبي طالب بمنع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكفه عن الدعوة إلى الله، قررت أن يختار سبيلا قد حاولت تجنبه والابتعاد منه مخافة مغبته وما يؤول إليه، وهو سبيل الاعتداء على ذات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏    اعتداءات على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   
واخترقت قريش ما كانت تتعاظمه وتحترمه منذ ظهرت الدعوة على الساحة، فقد صعب على غطرستها وكبريائها أن تصبر طويلًا، فمدت يد الاعتداء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع ما كانت تأتيه من السخرية والاستهزاء والتشوية والتلبيس والتشويش وغير ذلك‏.‏ وكان من الطبيعى أن يكون أبو لهب في مقدمتهم وعلى رأسهم، فإنه كان أحد رؤوس بني هاشم، فلم يكن يخشى ما يخشاه الآخرون، وكان عدوًا لدودًا للإسلام وأهله، وقد وقف موقف العداء من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ اليوم الأول، واعتدى عليه قبل أن تفكر فيه قريش، وقد أسلفنا ما فعل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مجلس بني هاشم، وما فعل على الصفا‏.‏ 
وكان أبو لهب قد زوج ولديه عتبة وعتيبة ببنتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رقية وأم كلثوم قبل البعثة، فلما كانت البعثة أمرهما بتطليقهما بعنف وشدة حتى طلقاهما‏.‏ 
ولما مات عبد الله ـ الابن الثاني لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ استبشر أبو لهب وذهب إلى المشركين يبشرهم بأن محمدًا صار أبتر‏.‏ 
وقد أسلفنا أن أبا لهب كان يجول خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في موسم الحج والأسواق لتكذيبه، وقد روى طارق بن عبد الله المحاربى ما يفيد أنه كان لا يقتصر على التكذيب بل كان يضربه بالحجر حتى يدمى عقباه‏.‏ 
وكانت امرأة أبي لهب ـ أم جميل أروى بنت حرب بن أمية، أخت أبي سفيان ـ لا تقل عن زوجها في عداوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد كانت تحمل الشوك، وتضعه في طريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى بابه ليلًا، وكانت امرأة سليطة تبسط فيه لسانها، وتطيل عليه الافتراء والدس، وتؤجج نار الفتنة، وتثير حربًا شعواء على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ولذلك وصفها القرآن بحمالة الحطب‏.‏ 
ولما سمعت ما نزل فيها وفي زوجها من القرآن أتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو جالس في المسجد عند الكعبة، ومعه أبو بكر الصديق وفي يدها فِهْرٌ ‏[‏أي بمقدار ملء الكف‏]‏ من حجارة، فلما وقفت عليهما أخذ الله ببصرها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا ترى إلا أبا بكر، فقالت‏:‏ يا أبا بكر، أين صاحبك‏؟‏ قد بلغنى أنه يهجونى، والله لو وجدته لضربت بهذا الفهر فاه، أما والله إني لشاعرة‏.‏ ثم قالت‏:‏ 
مُذَمَّما عصينا * وأمره أبينا * ودينه قَلَيْنا 
ثم انصرفت، فقال أبو بكر‏:‏ يا رسول الله، أما تراها رأتك‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما رأتنى، لقد أخذ الله ببصرها عني‏)‏‏.‏ 
وروى أبو بكر البزار هذه القصة، وفيها‏:‏ أنها لما وقفت على أبي بكر قالت‏:‏ أبا بكر، هجانا صاحبك، فقال أبو بكر‏:‏ لا ورب هذه البنية، ما ينطق بالشعر ولا يتفوه به، فقالت‏:‏ إنك لمُصدَّق‏.‏ 
كان أبو لهب يفعل كل ذلك وهو عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجاره، كان بيته ملصقا ببيته، كما كان غيره من جيران رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤذونه وهو في بيته‏.‏ 
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ كان النفر الذين يؤذون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيته أبا لهب، والحكم بن أبي العاص بن أمية، وعقبة بن أبي معيط، وعدى بن حمراء الثقفي، وابن الأصداء الهذلى ـ وكانوا جيرانه ـ لم يسلم منهم أحد إلا الحكم بن أبي العاص، فكان أحدهم يطرح عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم رحم الشاة وهو يصلى، وكان أحدهم يطرحها في برمته إذا نصبت له، حتى اتخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حجرًا ليستتر به منهم إذا صلى فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا طرحوا عليه ذلك الأذى يخرج به على العود، فيقف به على بابه، ثم يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏يا بني عبد مناف، أي جوار هذا‏؟‏‏)‏ ثم يلقيه في الطريق‏.‏ 
وازداد عقبة بن أبي مُعَيْط في شقاوته وخبثه، فقد روى البخاري عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه‏:‏أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلى عند البيت، وأبو جهل وأصحاب له جلوس؛ إذ قال بعضهم لبعض‏:‏ أيكم يجىء بسَلاَ جَزُور بني فلان فيضعه على ظهر محمد إذا سجد، فانبعث أشقى القوم ‏[‏وهو عقبة بن أبي معيط‏]‏ فجاء به فنظر، حتى إذا سجد النبي وضع على ظهره بين كتفيه، وأنا أنظر، لا أغنى شيئًا، لو كانت لي منعة، قال‏:‏ فجعلوا يضحكون، ويحيل بعضهم على بعضهم ‏[‏أي يتمايل بعضهم على بعض مرحًا وبطرًا‏]‏ ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ساجد، لا يرفع رأسه، حتى جاءته فاطمة، فطرحته عن ظهره، فرفع رأسه، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏[‏اللهم عليك بقريش‏]‏ ثلاث مرات، فشق ذلك عليهم إذ دعا عليهم، قال‏:‏ وكانوا يرون أن الدعوة في ذلك البلد مستجابة، ثم سمى‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّهم عليك بأبي جهل، وعليك بعتبة بن ربيعة، وشيبة بن ربيعة، والوليد بن عتبة، وأمية بن خلف، وعقبة بن أبي معيط‏)‏ ـ وعد السابع فلم نحفظه ـ فوالذي نفسى بيده لقد رأيت الذين عدّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صرعى في القَلِيب، قليب بدر‏.‏ 
وكان أمية بن خلف إذا رأي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم همزه ولمزه‏.‏ وفيه نزل‏:‏ ‏{‏وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏سورة الهمزة‏:‏1]‏ قال ابن هشام‏:‏ الهمزة‏:‏ الذي يشتم الرجل علانية، ويكسر عينيه، ويغمز به‏.‏ واللمزة‏:‏ الذي يعيب الناس سرًا، ويؤذيهم‏.‏ 
أما أخوه أبي بن خلف فكان هو وعقبة بن أبي معيط متصافيين‏.‏ وجلس عقبة مرة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسمع منه، فلما بلغ ذلك أبيًا أنبه وعاتبه، وطلب منه أن يتفل في وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ففعل، وأبي بن خلف نفسه فت عظمًا رميمًا ثم نفخه في الريح نحو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وكان الأخنس بن شَرِيق الثقفي ممن ينال من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد وصفه القرآن بتسع صفات تدل على ما كان عليه، وهي في قوله تعالى‏:‏‏{‏ وَلَا تُطِعْ كُلَّ حَلَّافٍ مَّهِينٍ هَمَّازٍ مَّشَّاء بِنَمِيمٍ مَنَّاعٍ لِّلْخَيْرِ مُعْتَدٍ أَثِيمٍ عُتُلٍّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ زَنِيمٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏القلم‏:‏10‏:‏ 13‏]‏‏.‏ 
وكان أبو جهل يجىء أحيانًا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسمع منه القرآن، ثم يذهب عنه فلا يؤمن ولا يطيع، ولا يتأدب ولا يخشى، ويؤذى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقول، ويصد عن سبيل الله، ثم يذهب مختالًا بما فعل، فخورًا بما ارتكب من الشر، كأن ما فعل شيئًا يذكر، وفيه نزل‏:‏ ‏{‏فَلَا صَدَّقَ وَلَا صَلَّى‏}‏ ‏[‏القيامة‏:‏31‏]‏، وكان يمنع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصلاة منذ أول يوم رآه يصلى في الحرم، ومرة مر به وهو يصلى عند المقام فقال‏:‏ يا محمد، ألم أنهك عن هذا، وتوعده، فأغلظ لــه رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وانتـهره، فقال‏:‏ يا محمد، بأي شىء تهددنى‏؟‏ أما والله إني لأكثر هذا الوادى ناديًا‏.‏ فأنزل الله ‏{‏فَلْيَدْعُ نَادِيَه سَنَدْعُ الزَّبَانِيَةَ‏}‏ ‏[‏العلق‏:‏17، 18‏]‏‏.‏ وفي رواية أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بخناقه وهزه، وهو يقول له‏:‏‏{‏أَوْلَى لَكَ فَأَوْلَى ثُمَّ أَوْلَى لَكَ فَأَوْلَى‏}‏ ‏[‏القيامة‏:‏34، 35‏]‏ فقال عدو الله‏:‏ أتوعدنى يا محمد‏؟‏ والله لا تستطيع أنت ولا ربك شيئًا، وإني لأعز من مشى بين جبليها‏.‏ 
ولم يكن أبو جهل ليفيق من غباوته بعد هذا الانتهار، بل ازداد شقاوة فيما بعد‏.‏ أخرج مسلم عن أبي هريرة قال‏:‏ قال أبو جهل‏:‏ يعفر محمد وجهه بين أظهركم‏؟‏ فقيل‏:‏ نعم، فقال‏:‏ واللات والعزى، لئن رأيته لأطأن على رقبته، ولأعفرن وجهه، فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلى، زعم ليطأ رقبته، فما فجأهم إلا وهو ينكص على عقبيه، ويتقى بيديه، فقالوا‏:‏ ما لك يا أبا الحكم‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ إن بينى وبينه لخندقًا من نار وهولًا وأجنحةً، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لو دنا منى لاختطفته الملائكة عضوًا عضوًا‏)‏‏.‏ 
هذه صورة مصغرة جدًا لما كان يتلقاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون من الظلم والخسف والجور على أيدى طغاة المشركين، الذين كانوا يزعمون أنهم أهل الله وسكان حرمه‏.‏ 
وكان من مقتضيات هذه الظروف المتأزمة أن يختار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موقفًا حازمًا ينقذ به المسلمين عما دهمهم من البلاء، ويخفف وطأته بقدر المستطاع، وقد اتخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطوتين حكيمتين كان لهما أثرهما في تسيير الدعوة وتحقيق الهدف، وهما‏:‏ 
1 ـ اختيار دار الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم المخزومى مركزا للدعوة ومقرًا للتربية‏.‏ 
2ـ أمر المسلمين بالهجرة إلى الحبشة‏.‏    دار الأرقم  
كانت هذه الدار في أصل الصفا، بعيدة عن أعين الطغاة ومجالسهم، فاختارها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليجتمع فيها بالمسلمين سرًا، فيتلو عليهم آيات الله ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة؛ وليؤدى المسلمون عبادتهم وأعمالهم، ويتلقوا ما أنزل الله على رسوله وهم في أمن وسلام، وليدخل من يدخل في الإسلام ولا يعلم به الطغاة من أصحاب السطوة والنقمة‏.‏ 
ومما لم يكن يشك فيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو اجتمع بالمسلمين علنا لحاول المشركون بكل ما عندهم من القسوة والغلظة أن يحولوا بينه وبين ما يريد من تزكية نفوسهم ومن تعليمهم الكتاب والحكمة، وربما أفضى ذلك إلى مصادمة الفريقين، بل قد وقع ذلك فعلًا‏.‏ فقد ذكر ابن إسحاق أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا يجتمعون في الشعاب، فيصلون فيها سرًا، فرآهم نفر من كفار قريش، فسبوهم وقاتلوهم، فضرب سعد بن أبي وقاص رجلًا فسال دمه، وكان أول دم هريق في الإسلام‏.‏ 
ومعلوم أن المصادمة لو تعددت وطالت لأفضت إلى تدمير المسلمين وإبادتهم، فكان من الحكمة السريةُ والاختفاء، فكان عامة الصحابة يُخْفُون إسلامهم وعبادتهم واجتماعهم، أما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان يجهر بالدعوة والعبادة بين ظهرإني المشركين، لا يصرفه عن ذلك شىء، ولكن كان يجتمع مع المسلمين سرًا؛ نظرًا لصالحهم وصالح الإسلام‏.‏    الهجرة الأولى إلى الحبشة  
كانت بداية الاعتداءات في أواسط أو أواخر السنة الرابعة من النبوة، بدأت ضعيفة، ثم لم تزل تشتد يومًا فيومًا وشهرًا فشهرا، حتى تفاقمت في أواسط السنة الخامسة، ونبا بهم المقام في مكة، وأخذوا يفكرون في حيلة تنجيهم من هذا العذاب الأليم، وفي هذه الظروف نزلت سورة الزمر تشير إلى اتخاذ سبيل الهجرة، وتعلن بأن أرض الله ليست بضيقة ‏{‏لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةٌ وَأَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةٌ إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الزمر‏:‏10]‏‏.‏ 
وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد علم أن أصْحَمَة النجاشى ملك الحبشة ملك عادل، لا يظلم عنده أحد، فأمر المسلمين أن يهاجروا إلى الحبشة فرارًا بدينهم من الفتن‏.‏ 
وفي رجب سنة خمس من النبوة هاجر أول فوج من الصحابة إلى الحبشة‏.‏ كان مكونًا من اثنى عشر رجلًا وأربع نسوة، رئيسهم عثمان بن عفان، ومعه زوجته رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهما‏:‏ ‏(‏إنهما أول بيت هاجر في سبيل الله بعد إبراهيم ولوط عليهما السلام‏)‏  
كان رحيل هؤلاء تسللًا في ظلمة الليل ـ حتى لا تفطن لهم قريش ـ خرجوا إلى البحر ويمموا ميناء شعيبة، وقيضت لهم الأقدار سفينتين تجاريتين أبحرتا بهم إلى الحبشة، وفطنت لهم قريش، فخرجت في آثارهم، لكن لما بلغت إلى الشاطئ كانوا قد انطلقوا آمنين، وأقام المسلمون في الحبشة في أحسن جوار‏.‏    سجود المشركين مع المسلمين وعودة المهاجرين 
وفي رمضان من نفس السنة خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الحرم، وفيه جمع كبير من قريش، فيهم ساداتهم وكبراؤهم، فقام فيهم، وفاجأهم بتلاوة سورة النجم، ولم يكن أولئك الكفار سمعوا كلام الله من قبل؛ لأنهم كانوا مستمرين على ما تواصى به بعضهم بعضًا،من قولهم‏:‏ ‏{‏لَا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏فصلت‏:‏26]‏ فلما باغتهم بتلاوة هذه السورة، وقرع آذانهم كلام إلهي خلاب، وكان أروع كلام سمعوه قط، أخذ مشاعرهم، ونسوا ما كانوا فيه فما من أحد إلا وهو مصغ إليه، لا يخطر بباله شىء سواه، حتى إذا تلا في خواتيم هذه السورة قوارع تطير لها القلوب، ثم قرأ‏:‏ ‏{‏فَاسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ وَاعْبُدُوا‏}‏ ‏[‏النجم‏:‏62‏]‏ ثم سجد، لم يتمالك أحد نفسه حتى خر ساجدًا‏.‏ وفي الحقيقة كانت روعة الحق قد صدعت العناد في نفوس المستكبرين والمستهزئين، فما تمالكوا أن يخروا لله ساجدين‏.‏ 
وسَقَطَ في أيديهم لما أحسوا أن جلال كلام الله لَوَّى زمامهم، فارتكبوا عين ما كانوا يبذلون قصارى جهدهم في محوه وإفنائه، وقد توالى عليهم اللوم والعتاب من كل جانب، ممن لم يحضر هذا المشهد من المشركين، وعند ذلك كذبوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وافتروا عليه أنه عطف على أصنامهم بكلمة تقدير، وأنه قال عنها ما كانوا يرددونه هم دائما من قولهم‏:‏ ‏(‏تلك الغرانيـق العلى، وإن شفاعتهم لترتجى‏)‏، جاءوا بهذا الإفك المبـين ليعـتذروا عـن سجودهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس يستغـــرب هـذا مـن قـوم كانوا يألفون الكذب، ويطيلون الدس والافتراء‏.‏ 
وبلغ هذا الخبر إلى مهاجري الحبشة، ولكن في صورة تختلف تمامًا عن صورته الحقيقية، بلغهم أن قريشًا أسلمت، فرجعوا إلى مكة في شوال من نفس السنة، فلما كانوا دون مكة ساعة من نهار وعرفوا جلية الأمر رجع منهم من رجع إلى الحبشة، ولم يدخل في مكة من سائرهم أحد إلا مستخفيًا، أو في جوار رجل من قريش‏. 
ثم اشتد عليهم وعلى المسلمين البلاء والعذاب من قريش، وسطت بهم عشائرهم، فقد كان صعب على قريش ما بلغها عن النجاشي من حسن الجوار، ولم ير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدا من أن يشير على أصحابه بالهجرة إلى الحبشة مرة أخرى‏.  الهجرة الثانية إلى الحبشة    
واستعد المسلمون للهجرة مرة أخرى، وعلى نطاق أوسع، ولكن كانت هذه الهجرة الثانية أشق من سابقتها، فقد تيقظت لها قريش وقررت إحباطها، بيد أن المسلمين كانوا أسرع، ويسر الله لهم السفر، فانحازوا إلى نجاشي الحبشة قبل أن يدركوا‏.‏  
وفي هذه المرة هاجر من الرجال ثلاثة وثمانون رجلًا إن كان فيهم عمار، فإنه يشك فيه، وثماني عشرة أوتسع عشرة امرأة‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

مكيدة قريش بمهاجري الحبشة    
عز على المشركين أن يجد المهاجرون مأمنا لأنفسهم ودينهم، فاختاروا رجلين جلدين لبيبين، وهما‏:‏ عمرو بن العاص، وعبد الله بن أبي ربيعة ـ قبل أن يسلما ـ وأرسلوا معهما الهدايا المستطرفة للنجاشي ولبطارقته، وبعد أن ساق الرجلان تلك الهدايا إلى البطارقة، وزوداهم بالحجج التي يطرد بها أولئك المسلمون، وبعد أن اتفقت البطارقة أن يشيروا على النجاشي بإقصائهم، حضرا إلى النجاشي، وقدما له الهديا ثم كلماه فقالا له‏:‏ 
أيها الملك، إنه قد ضَوَى إلى بلدك غلمان سفهاء، فارقوا دين قومهم، ولم يدخلوا في دينك، وجاءوا بدين ابتدعوه، لا نعرفه نحن ولا أنت، وقد بعثنا إليك فيهم أشراف قومهم من آبائهم وأعمامهم وعشائرهم؛ لتردهم إليهم، فهم أعلى بهم عينًا، وأعلم بما عابوا عليهم، وعاتبوهم فيه‏.‏ 
وقالت البطارقة‏:‏ صدقا أيها الملك، فأسلمهم إليهما، فليرداهم إلى قومهم وبلادهم‏.‏ 
ولكن رأي النجاشي أنه لا بد من تمحيص القضية، وسماع أطرافها جميعًا‏.‏ فأرسل إلى المسلمين، ودعاهم، فحضروا، وكانوا قد أجمعوا على الصدق كائنًا ما كان‏.‏ فقال لهم النجاشي‏:‏ ما هذا الدين الذي فارقتم فيه قومكم، ولم تدخلوا به في دينى ولا دين أحد من هذه الملل ‏؟‏ 
قال جعفر بن أبي طالب ـ وكان هو المتكلم عن المسلمين‏:‏ أيها الملك كنا قومًا أهل جاهلية؛ نعبد الأصنام ونأكل الميتة، ونأتى الفواحش، ونقطع الأرحام، ونسىء الجوار، ويأكل منا القوى الضعيف، فكنا على ذلك حتى بعث الله إلينا رسولًا منا، نعرف نسبه وصدقه وأمانته وعفافه، فدعانا إلى الله لنوحده ونعبده، ونخلع ما كنا نعبد نحن وآباؤنا من دونه من الحجارة والأوثان، وأمرنا بصدق الحديث، وأداء الأمانة، وصلة الرحم، وحسن الجوار، والكف عن المحارم والدماء، ونهانا عن الفواحش، وقول الزور، وأكل مال اليتيم،وقذف المحصنات،وأمرنا أن نعبد الله وحده،لا نشرك به شيئًا،وأمرنا بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام ـ فعدد عليه أمور الإسلام ـ فصدقناه، وآمنا به، واتبعناه على ما جاءنا به من دين الله، فعبدنا الله وحده، فلم نشرك به شيئًا، وحرمنا ما حرم علينا، وأحللنا ما أحل لنا، فعدا علينا قومنا، فعذبونا وفتنونا عن ديننا؛ ليردونا إلى عبادة الأوثان من عبادة الله تعالى، وأن نستحل ما كنا نستحل من الخبائث، فلما قهرونا وظلمونا وضيقوا علينا، وحالوا بيننا وبين ديننا خرجنا إلى بلادك، واخترناك على من سواك، ورغبنا في جوارك، ورجونا ألا نظلم عندك أيها الملك‏.‏ 
فقال له النجاشي‏:‏ هل معك مما جاء به عن الله من شيء‏؟‏ فقال له جعفر‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ فقال له النجاشي‏:‏ فاقرأه على، فقرأ عليه صدرًا من‏:‏ ‏{‏كهيعص‏}‏ فبكى والله النجاشي حتى اخضلت لحيته، وبكت أساقفته حتى أخْضَلُوا مصاحفهم حين سمعوا ما تلا عليهم، ثم قال لهم النجاشي‏:‏ إن هذا والذي جاء به عيسى ليخرج من مشكاة واحدة، انطلقا، فلا والله لا أسلمهم إليكما، ولا يكادون ـ يخاطب عمرو بن العاص وصاحبه ـ فخرجا، فلما خرجا قال عمرو بن العاص لعبد الله بن أبي ربيعة‏:‏ والله لآتينه غدًا عنهم بما أستأصل به خضراءهم‏.‏ فقال له عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة‏:‏ لا تفعل، فإن لهم أرحامًا وإن كانوا قد خالفونا، ولكن أصر عمرو على رأيه‏.‏ 
فلما كان الغد قال للنجاشي‏:‏ أيها الملك، إنهم يقولون في عيسى ابن مريم قولًا عظيمًا، فأرسل إليهم النجاشي يسألهم عن قولهم في المسيح ففزعوا، ولكن أجمعوا على الصدق، كائنًا ما كان، فلما دخلوا عليه وسألهم، قال له جعفر‏:‏ نقول فيه الذي جاءنا به نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ هو عبد الله ورسوله وروحه وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم العذراء البَتُول‏.‏ 
فأخذ النجاشي عودًا من الأرض ثم قال‏:‏ والله ما عدا عيسى ابن مريم ما قلت هذا العود، فتناخرت بطارقته، فقال‏:‏ وإن نَخَرْتُم والله‏.‏ 
ثم قال للمسلمين‏:‏ اذهبوا فأنتم شُيُومٌ بأرضي ـ والشيوم‏:‏ الآمنون بلسان الحبشة ـ من سَبَّكم غَرِم، من سبكم غرم، من سبكم غرم، ما أحب أن لى دَبْرًا من ذهب وإني آذيت رجلًا منكم ـ والدبر‏:‏ الجبل بلسان الحبشة‏.‏ 
ثم قال لحاشيته‏:‏ ردّوا عليهما هداياهما فلا حاجة لى بها، فوالله ما أخذ الله منـي الرشـوة حين رد علي ملكي، فآخذ الرشـوة فيــه، وما أطاع الناس في فأطيعـهم فيه‏.‏ 
قالت أم سلمة التي تروى هذه القصة‏:‏ فخرجا من عنده مقبوحين مردودًا عليهما ما جاءا به، وأقمنا عنده بخير دار مع خير جار‏.‏ 
هذه رواية ابن إسحاق، وذكر غيره أن وفادة عمرو بن العاص إلى النجاشي كانت بعد بدر، وجمع بعضهم بأن الوفادة كانت مرتين‏.‏ ولكن الأسئلة والأجوبة التي ذكروا أنها دارت بين النجاشي وبين جعفر بن أبي طالب في الوفادة الثانية هي نفس الأسئلة والأجوبة التي ذكرها ابن إسحاق هنا، ثم إن تلك الأسئلة تدل بفحواها أنها كانت في أول مرافعة قدمت إلى النجاشي‏   الشدة في التعذيب ومحاولة القضاء على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    
ولما أخفق المشركون في مكيدتهم، وفشلوا في استرداد المهاجرين استشاطوا غضبًا، وكادوا يتميزون غيظًا، فاشتدت ضراوتهم وانقضوا على بقية المسلمين، ومدوا أيديهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسوء، وظهرت منهم تصرفات تدل على أنهم أرادوا القضاء على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ليستأصلوا جذور الفتنة التي أقضت مضاجعهم، حسب زعمهم‏.‏ 
أما بالنسبة للمسلمين فإن الباقين منهم في مكة كانوا قليلين جدًا، وكانوا إما ذوى شرف ومنعة، أو محتمين بجوار أحد، ومع ذلك كانوا يخفون إسلامهم ويبتعدون عن أعين الطغاة بقدر الإمكان، ولكنهم مع هذه الحيطة والحذر لم يسلموا كل السلامة من الأذى والخسف والجور‏.‏ 
وأما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد كان يصلى ويعبد الله أمام أعين الطغاة، ويدعو إلى الله سرًا وجهرًا لا يمنعه عن ذلك مانع، ولا يصرفه عنه شيء؛ إذ كان ذلك من جملة تبليغ رسالة الله منذ أمره الله سبحانه وتعالى بقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحجر‏:‏94‏]‏، وبذلك كان يمكن للمشركين أن يتعرضوا له إذا أرادوا، ولم يكن في الظاهر ما يحول بينهم وبين ما يريدون إلا ما كان له صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحشمة والوقار، وما كان لأبي طالب من الذمة والاحترام، وما كانوا يخافونه من مغبة سوء تصرفاتهم، ومن اجتماع بني هاشم عليهم، إلا أن كل ذلك لم يعد له أثره المطلوب في نفوسهم؛ إذ بدءوا يستخفون به منذ شعروا بانهيار كيانهم الوثنى وزعامتهم الدينية أمام دعوته صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
ومما روت لنا كتب السنة والسيرة من الأحداث التي تشهد القرائن بأنها وقعت في هذه الفترة‏:‏ أن عتيبة بن أبي لهب أتى يومًا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال‏:‏ أنا أكفر بـ ‏{‏وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى‏}‏ ‏[‏النجم‏:‏1]‏ وبالذي ‏{‏ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى‏}‏ ‏[‏النجم‏:‏8‏]‏ ثم تسلط عليه بالأذى، وشق قميصه، وتفل في وجهه صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا أن البزاق لم يقع عليه، وحينئذ دعا عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم سلط عليه كلبًا من كلابك‏)‏، وقد استجيب دعاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد خرج عتيبة إثر ذلك في نفر من قريش، فلما نزلوا بالزرقاء من الشام طاف بهم الأسد تلك الليلة، فجعل عتيبة يقول‏:‏ يا ويل أخي هو والله آكلى كما دعا محمد علىّ، قتلنى وهو بمكة، وأنا بالشام، ثم جعلوه بينهم، وناموا من حوله، ولكن جاء الأسد وتخطاهم إليه، فضغم رأسه‏.‏ 
ومنها‏:‏ ما ذكر أن عقبة بن أبي مُعَيْط وطئ على رقبته الشريفة وهو ساجد حتى كادت عيناه تبرزان‏.‏ 
ومما يدل على أن طغاتهم كانوا يريدون قتله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما رواه ابن إسحاق عن عبد الله ابن عمرو بن العاص قال‏:‏ حضرتهم وقد اجتمعوا في الحجر، فذكروا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقالوا‏:‏ ما رأينا مثل ما صبرنا عليه من أمر هذا الرجل، لقد صبرنا منه على أمر عظيم، فبينا هم كذلك إذ طلع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأقبل يمشى حتى استلم الركن، ثم مر بهم طائفًا بالبيت فغمزوه ببعض القول، فعرفت ذلك في وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما مر بهم الثانية غمزوه بمثلها، فعرفت ذلك في وجهه، ثم مر بهم الثالثة فغمزوه بمثلها‏.‏ فوقف ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أتسمعون يا معشر قريش، أما والذي نفسى بيده، لقد جئتكم بالذبح‏)‏، فأخذت القوم كلمته، حتى ما منهم رجل إلا كأنما على رأسه طائر واقع، حتى إن أشدهم فيه ليرفؤه بأحسن ما يجد، ويقول‏:‏ انصرف يا أبا القاسم، فو الله ما كنت جهولًا‏.‏ 
فلما كان الغد اجتمعوا كذلك يذكرون أمره إذ طلع عليهم، فوثبوا إليه وثبة رجل واحد وأحاطوا به، فلقد رأيت رجلًا منهم أخذ بمجمع ردائه، وقام أبو بكر دونه، وهو يبكى ويقول‏:‏ أتقتلون رجلًا أن يقول ربي الله‏؟‏ ثم انصرفوا عنه، قال ابن عمرو‏:‏ فإن ذلك لأشد ما رأيت قريشًا نالوا منه قط‏.‏ انتهي ملخصًا‏.‏ 
وفي رواية البخاري عن عروة بن الزبير قال‏:‏ سألت ابن عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ أخبرني بأشد شيء صنعه المشركون بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال‏:‏ بينا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي في حجر الكعبة إذ أقبل عقبة بن أبي معيط، فوضع ثوبه في عنقه، فخنقه خنقًا شديدًا؛ فأقبل أبو بكر حتى أخذ بمنكبيه، ودفعه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال‏:‏ أتقتلون رجلًا أن يقول ربي الله‏؟‏‏.‏  
وفي حديث أسماء‏:‏ فأتى الصريخ إلى أبي بكر فقال‏:‏ أدرك صاحبك، فخرج من عندنا وعليه غدائر أربـع، فـخرج وهــو يـقول‏:‏ أتقتلون رجلًا أن يقول ربي الله‏؟‏ فلهوا عنه وأقبلوا على أبي بكر، فرجع إلينا لا نمس شيئًا من غدائره إلا رجع معنــا‏   إسلام حمزة رضي الله عنه    
خلال هذا الجو الملبد بغيوم الظلم والعدوان ظهر برق أضاء الطريق، وهو إسلام حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه أسلم في أواخر السنة السادسة من النبوة، والأغلب أنه أسلم في شهر ذى الحجة‏.‏ 
وسبب إسلامه‏:‏ أن أبا جهل مر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومًا عند الصفا فآذاه ونال منه، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ساكت لا يكلمه، ثم ضربه أبو جهل بحجر في رأسه فَشَجَّهُ حتى نزف منه الدم، ثم انصرف عنه إلى نادى قريش عند الكعبة، فجلس معهم، وكانت مولاة لعبد الله بن جُدْعَان في مسكن لها على الصفا ترى ذلك، وأقبل حمزة من القَنَص مُتَوَشِّحًا قوسه، فأخبرته المولاة بما رأت من أبي جهل، فغضب حمزة ـ وكان أعز فتى في قريش وأشده شكيمة ـ فخرج يسعى، لم يقف لأحد؛ معدًا لأبي جهل إذا لقيه أن يوقع به، فلما دخل المسجد قام على رأسه، وقال له‏:‏ يا مُصَفِّرَ اسْتَه، تشتم ابن أخي وأنا على دينه ‏؟‏ ثم ضربه بالقوس فشجه شجة منكرة، فثار رجال من بني مخزوم ـ حى أبي جهل ـ وثار بنو هاشم ـ حي حمزة ـ فقال أبو جهل‏:‏ دعوا أبا عمارة، فإني سببت ابن أخيه سبًا قبيحًا‏.‏ 
وكان إسلام حمزة أول الأمر أنفة رجل، أبي أن يهان مولاه، ثم شرح الله صدره فاستمسك بالعروة الوثقى، واعتز به المسلمون أيما اعتزاز‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

إسلام عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه    
وخلال هذا الجو الملبد بغيوم الظلم والعدوان أضاء برق آخر أشد بريقًا وإضاءة من الأول، ألا وهو إسلام عمر بن الخطاب، أسلم في ذى الحجـة سـنة سـت مـن النبـوة‏.‏ بعد ثلاثة أيام من إسلام حمزة رضي الله عنه وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد دعا الله تعالى لإسلامه‏.‏ فقد أخرج الترمذى عن ابن عمر، وصححه، وأخرج الطبراني عن ابن مسعود وأنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّهم أعز الإسلام بأحب الرجلين إليك‏:‏ بعمر بن الخطاب أو بأبي جهل بن هشام‏)‏ فكان أحبهما إلى الله عمر رضي الله عنه‏.‏ 
وبعد إدارة النظر في جميع الروايات التي رويت في إسلامه يبدو أن نزول الإسلام في قلبه كان تدريجيًا، ولكن قبل أن نسوق خلاصتها نرى أن نشير إلى ما كان يتمتع به رضي الله عنه من العواطف والمشاعر‏.‏ 
كان رضي الله عنه معروفًا بحدة الطبع وقوة الشكيمة، وطالما لقى المسلمون منه ألوان الأذى، والظاهر أنه كانت تصطرع في نفسه مشاعر متناقضة؛ احترامه للتقاليد التي سنها الآباء والأجداد وتحمسه لها، ثم إعجابه بصلابة المسلمين، وباحتمالهم البلاء في سبيل العقيدة، ثم الشكوك التي كانت تساوره ـ كأي عاقل ـ في أن ما يدعو إليه الإسلام قد يكون أجل وأزكى من غيره، ولهذا ما إن يَثُور حتى يَخُور‏.‏ 
وخلاصة الروايات ـ مع الجمع بينها ـ في إسلامه رضي الله عنه‏:‏ أنه التجأ ليلة إلى المبيت خارج بيته، فجاء إلى الحرم، ودخل في ستر الكعبة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قائم يصلي، وقد استفتح سورة ‏{‏الْحَاقَّةُ‏}‏،فجعل عمر يستمع إلى القرآن، ويعجب من تأليفه، قال‏:‏ فقلت ـ أي في نفسي‏:‏ هذا والله شاعر، كما قالت قريش، قال‏:‏ فقرأ ‏{‏إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَاعِرٍ قَلِيلًا مَا تُؤْمِنُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحاقة‏:‏40، 41‏]‏ قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ كاهن‏.‏ قال‏:‏‏{‏ وَلَا بِقَوْلِ كَاهِنٍ قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ تَنزِيلٌ مِّن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ‏}‏ إلى آخر السورة ‏[‏الحاقة‏:42، 43‏]‏ ‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فوقع الإسلام في قلبي‏.‏ 
كان هذا أول وقوع نواة الإسلام في قلبه، لكن كانت قشرة النزعات الجاهلية، وعصبية التقليد، والتعاظم بدين الآباء هي غالبـة على مخ الحقيقة التي كان يتهمس بها قلبه، فبقى مجدًا في عمله ضد الإسلام غير مكترث بالشعور الذي يكمن وراء هذه القشرة‏.‏ 
وكان من حدة طبعه وفرط عداوته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه خرج يومًا متوشحًا سيفه يريد القضاء على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلقيه نعيم بن عبد الله النحام العدوي، أو رجل من بني زهرة، أو رجل من بني مخزوم فقال‏:‏ أين تعمد يا عمر‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ أريد أن أقتل محمدًا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ كيف تأمن من بني هاشم ومن بني زهرة وقد قتلت محمدًا‏؟‏ فقال له عمر‏:‏ ما أراك إلا قد صبوت، وتركت دينك الذي كنت عليه، قال‏:‏ أفلا أدلك على العجب يا عمر‏!‏ إن أختك وخَتَنَكَ قد صبوا، وتركا دينك الذي أنت عليه، فمشى عمر دامرًا حتى أتاهما، وعندهما خباب بن الأرت، معه صحيفة فيها‏:‏ ‏[‏طه‏]‏ يقرئهما إياها ـ وكان يختلف إليهما ويقرئهما القرآن ـ فلما سمع خباب حس عمر توارى في البيت، وسترت فاطمة ـ أخت عمر ـ الصحيفة‏.‏ وكان قد سمع عمر حين دنا من البيت قراءة خباب إليهما، فلما دخل عليهما قال‏:‏ ما هذه الهينمة التي سمعتها عندكم‏؟‏ فقالا‏:‏ ما عدا حديثًا تحدثناه بيننا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فلعلكما قد صبوتما‏.‏ فقال له ختنه‏:‏ يا عمر، أرأيت إن كان الحق في غير دينك‏؟‏ فوثب عمر على ختنه فوطئه وطأ شديدًا‏.‏ فجاءت أخته فرفعته عن زوجها، فنفحها نفحة بيده، فدمى وجهها ـ وفي رواية ابن إسحاق أنه ضربها فشجها ـ فقالت، وهي غضبى‏:‏ يا عمر، إن كان الحق في غير دينك، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمدًا رسول الله‏.‏ 
فلما يئس عمر، ورأي ما بأخته من الدم ندم واستحيا، وقال‏:‏ أعطونى هذا الكتاب الذي عندكم فأقرؤه، فقالت أخته‏:‏ إنك رجس، ولا يمسه إلا المطهرون، فقم فاغتسل، فقام فاغتسل، ثم أخذ الكتاب، فقرأ‏:‏ ‏{‏بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم‏}‏ فقال‏:‏ أسماء طيبة طاهرة‏.‏ ثم قرأ ‏[‏طه‏]‏ حتى انتهي إلى قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي‏}‏ ‏[‏طه‏:‏14]‏ فقال‏:‏ ما أحسن هذا الكلام وأكرمه‏؟‏ دلوني على محمد‏.‏ 
فلما سمع خباب قول عمر خرج من البيت، فقال‏:‏ أبشر يا عمر، فإني أرجو أن تكون دعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لك ليلة الخميس‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّهم أعز الإسلام بعمر بن الخطاب أو بأبي جهل بن هشام‏)‏، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدار التي في أصل الصفا‏.‏ 
فأخذ عمر سيفه، فتوشحه، ثم انطلق حتى أتى الدار، فضرب الباب، فقام رجل ينظر من خلل الباب، فرآه متوشحًا السيف، فأخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، واستجمع القوم، فقال لهم حمزة‏:‏ ما لكم ‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ عمر‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ وعمر‏؟‏ افتحوا له الباب، فإن كان جاء يريد خيرًا بذلناه له، وإن كان جاء يريد شرًا قتلناه بسيفه، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم داخل يوحى إليه، فخرج إلى عمر حتى لقيه في الحجرة، فأخذ بمجامع ثوبه وحمائل السيف، ثم جبذه جبذة شديدة فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أما أنت منتهيًا يا عمر حتى ينزل الله بك من الخزى والنكال ما نزل بالوليد بن المغيرة‏؟‏ اللهم، هذا عمر بن الخطاب، اللهم أعز الإسلام بعمر بن الخطاب‏)‏، فقال عمر‏:‏ أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأنك رسول الله‏.‏ وأسلم، فكبر أهل الدار تكبيرة سمعها أهل المسجد‏.‏ 
كان عمر رضي الله عنه ذا شكيمة لا يرام، وقد أثار إسلامه ضجة بين المشركين، وشعورا لهم بالذلة والهوان، وكسا المسلمين عزة وشرفًا وسرورًا‏.‏ 
روى ابن إسحاق بسنده عن عمر قال‏:‏ لما أسلمت تذكرت أي أهل مكة أشد لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عداوة، قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ أبو جهل، فأتيت حتى ضربت عليه بابه، فخرج إلىّ، وقال‏:‏ أهلًا وسهلًا، ما جاء بك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ جئت لأخبرك إني قد آمنت بالله وبرسوله محمد، وصدقت بما جاء به‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فضرب الباب في وجهي، وقال‏:‏ قبحك الله، وقبح ما جئت به‏.‏ 
وذكر ابن الجوزي أن عمر رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ كان الرجل إذا أسلم تعلق به الرجال، فيضربونه ويضربهم، فجئت ـ أي حين أسلمت ـ إلى خالى ـ وهو العاصى بن هاشم ـ فأعلمته فدخل البيت، قال‏:‏ وذهبت إلى رجل من كبراء قريش ـ لعله أبو جهل ـ فأعلمته فدخل البيت‏.‏ 
وفي رواية لابن إسحاق، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر قال‏:‏ لما أسلم عمر بن الخطاب لم تعلم قريش بإسلامه، فقال‏:‏ أي أهل مكة أنشأ للحديث‏؟‏ فقالوا‏:‏ جميل بن معمر الجمحى‏.‏ فخرج إليه وأنا معه، أعقل ما أرى وأسمع، فأتاه، فقال‏:‏ ياجميل، إني قد أسلمت، قال‏:‏ فو الله ما رد عليه كلمة حتى قام عامدًا إلى المسجد فنادى ‏[‏بأعلى صوته‏]‏ أن‏:‏ يا قريش، إن ابن الخطاب قد صبأ‏.‏ فقال عمر ـ وهو خلفه‏:‏ كذب، ولكنى قد أسلمت ‏[‏وآمنت بالله وصدقت رسوله‏]‏، فثاروا إليه فما زال يقاتلهم ويقاتلونه حتى قامت الشمس على رءوسهم، وطَلَح ـ أي أعيا ـ عمر، فقعد، وقاموا على رأسه، وهو يقول‏:‏ افعلوا ما بدا لكم، فأحلف بالله أن لو كنا ثلاثمائة رجل لقد تركناها لكم أو تركتموها لنا‏.‏ 
وبعد ذلك زحف المشركون إلى بيته يريدون قتله‏.‏روى البخاري عن عبد الله بن عمر قال‏:‏بينما هو ـ أي عمر ـ في الدار خائفًا إذ جاءه العاص بن وائل السهمى أبو عمرو،وعليه حلة حبرة وقميص مكفوف بحرير ـ وهو من بني سهم، وهم حلفاؤنا في الجاهلية ـ فقال له‏:‏ ما لك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ زعم قومك أنهم سيقتلوني إن أسلمت، قال‏:‏ لا سبيل إليك ـ بعد أن قالها أمنت ـ فخرج العاص، فلقى الناس قد سال بهم الوادي، فقال‏:‏ أين تريدون‏؟‏ فقالوا‏:‏ هذا ابن الخطاب الذي قد صبأ، قال‏:‏ لا سبيل إليه، فَكَرَّ الناس‏.‏ وفي لفظ في رواية ابن إسحاق‏:‏ والله، لكأنما كانوا ثوبًا كُشِطَ عنه‏.‏ 
هذا بالنسبة إلى المشركين، أما بالنسبة إلى المسلمين فروى مجاهد عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ سألت عمر بن الخطاب‏:‏ لأي شيء سميت الفاروق‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ أسلم حمزة قبلى بثلاثة أيام ـ ثم قص عليه قصة إسلامه‏.‏ وقال في آخره‏:‏ قلت ـ أي حين أسلمت‏:‏ يا رسول الله، ألسنا على الحق إن متنا وإن حيينا‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏بلى، والذي نفسي بيده، إنكم على الحق وإن متم وإن حييتم‏)‏، قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ ففيم الاختفاء‏؟‏ والذي بعثك بالحق لنخرجن، فأخرجناه في صفين، حمزة في أحدهما، وأنا في الآخر، له كديد ككديد الطحين، حتى دخلنا المسجد، قال‏:‏ فنظرت إلىّ قريش وإلى حمزة، فأصابتهم كآبة لم يصبهم مثلها، فسماني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏(‏الفاروق‏)‏ يومئذ‏.‏ 
وكان ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه يقول‏:‏ ما كنا نقدر أن نصلى عند الكعبة حتى أسلم عمر‏.‏ 
وعن صهيب بن سنان الرومى رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ لما أسلم عمر ظهر الإسلام، ودعى إليه علانية، وجلسنا حول البيت حلقًا، وطفنا بالبيت، وانتصفنا ممن غلظ علينا، ورددنا عليه بعض ما يأتى به‏.‏ 
وعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال‏:‏ ما زلنا أعزة منذ أسلم عمر‏.‏    ممثل قريش بين يدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  
وبعد إسلام هذين البطلين الجليلين ـ حمزة بن عبد المطلب وعمـر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما أخذت السحائب تتقشع، وأفاق المشركون عن سكرهم في تنكيلهم بالمسلمين، وغيروا تفكيرهم في معاملتهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين، واختاروا أسلوب المساومات وتقديم الرغائب والمغريات، ولم يدر هؤلاء المساكين أن كل ما تطلع عليه الشمس لا يساوي جناح بعوضة أمام دين الله والدعوة إليه، فخابوا وفشلوا فيما أرادوا‏.‏ 
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ حدثني يزيد بن زياد عن محمد بن كعب القرظى قال‏:‏ حدثت أن عتبة بن ربيعة، وكان سيدًا، قال يومًا ـ وهو في نادى قريش، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس في المسجد وحده‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، ألا أقوم إلى محمد فأكلمه وأعرض عليه أمورًا لعله يقبل بعضها، فنعطيه أيها شاء ويكف عنا‏؟‏ وذلك حين أسلم حمزة رضي الله عنه ورأوا أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثرون ويزيدون، فقالوا‏:‏ بلى، يا أبا الوليد، قم إليه، فكلمه، فقام إليه عتبة،حتى جلس إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال‏:‏ يابن أخي، إنك منا حيث قد علمت من السِّطَةِ في العشيرة، والمكان في النسب، وإنك قد أتيت قومك بأمر عظيم، فرقت به جماعتهم، وسفهت به أحلامهم، وعبت به آلهتهم ودينهم، وكفرت به من مضى من آبائهم، فاسمع منى أعرض عليك أمورًا تنظر فيها لعلك تقبل منها بعضها‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فقال رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏قل يا أبا الوليد أسمع‏)‏‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ يابن أخي، إن كنت إنما تريد بما جئت به من هذا الأمر مالًا جمعنا لك من أموالنا حتى تكون أكثرنا مالًا، وإن كنت تريد به شرفًا سودناك علينا حتى لا نقطع أمرًا دونك، وإن كنت تريد به ملكًا ملكناك علينا، وإن كان هذا الذي يأتيك رئيًا تراه لا تستطيع رده عن نفسك طلبنا لك الطب، وبذلنا فيه أموالنا حتى نبرئك منه، فإنه ربما غلب التابع على الرجل حتى يداوى منه ـ أو كما قال له ـ حتى إذا فرغ عتبة ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستمع منه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أقد فرغت يا أبا الوليد‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ نعم، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فاسمع منى‏)‏، قال‏:‏أفعل، فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم حم تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُونَ وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا فِي أَكِنَّةٍ مِّمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ‏}‏ ‏[‏فصلت‏:‏1‏:‏ 5‏]‏‏.‏ ثم مضى رسول الله فيها، يقرؤها عليه‏.‏ فلما سمعها منه عتبة أنصت له، وألقى يديه خلف ظهره معتمدًا عليهما، يسمع منه، ثم انتهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السجدة منها فسجد ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏قد سمعت يا أبا الوليد ما سمعت، فأنت وذاك‏)‏‏.‏ 
فقام عتبة إلى أصحابه، فقال بعضهم لبعض‏:‏ نحلف بالله لقد جاءكم أبو الوليد بغير الوجه الذي ذهب به‏.‏ فلما جلس إليهم قالوا‏:‏ ما وراءك يا أبا الوليد‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ورائي أني سمعت قولًا والله ما سمعت مثله قط، والله ما هو بالشعر ولا بالسحر، ولا بالكهانة، يا معشر قريش، أطيعونى واجعلوها بي، وخلوا بين هذا الرجل وبين ما هو فيه فاعتزلوه، فوالله ليكونن لقوله الذي سمعت منه نبأ عظيم، فإن تصبه العرب فقد كفيتموه بغيركم، وإن يظهر على العرب فملكه ملككم، وعزه عزكم، وكنتم أسعد الناس به، قالوا‏:‏ سحرك والله يا أبا الوليد بلسانه، قال‏:‏ هذا رأيي فيه، فاصنعوا ما بدا لكم‏.‏ 
وفي روايات أخرى‏:‏ أن عتبة استمع حتى إذا بلغ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً مِّثْلَ صَاعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُودَ‏}‏ ‏[‏فصلت‏:‏13‏]‏ قال‏:‏ حسبك، حسبك، ووضع يده على فم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وناشده بالرحم أن يكف، وذلك مخافة أن يقع النذير، ثم قام إلى القوم فقال ما قال‏.‏     رؤساء قريش يفاوضون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    
وكأن رجاء قريش لم ينقطع بما أجاب به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عتبة على اقتراحاته؛ لأنه لم يكن صريحًا في الرفض أو القبول، بل تلا عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آيات لم يفهمها عتبة، ورجع من حيث جاء، فتشاور رؤساء قريش فيما بينهم وفكروا في كل جوانب القضية، ودرسوا كل المواقف بروية وتريث، ثم اجتمعوا يومًا عند ظهر الكعبة بعد غروب الشمس، وأرسلوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعونه، فجاء مسرعًا يرجو خيرًا، فلما جلس إليهم قالوا له مثل ما قال عتبة، وعرضوا عليه نفس المطالب التي عرضها عتبة‏.‏ وكأنهم ظنوا أنه لم يثق بجدية هذا العرض حين عرض عتبة وحده، فإذا عرضوا هم أجمعون يثق ويقبل، ولكن قال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ما بي ما تَقُولُون، ما جِئْتُكُم بما جِئْتُكُم بِه أَطْلُب أَمْوَالكُم ولا الشَّرف فيكم، ولا المُلْكَ عليكم، ولكنّ الله بَعَثَنِى إلَيْكُم رَسُولًا، وَ أَنْزَلَ علىَّ كِتابًا، وأَمَرَنِى أنْ أَكُونَ لَكُم بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا، فَبَلَّغْتُكُم رِسَالاتِ ربي، وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ، فإِنْ تَقْبَلُوا مِنّى ما جِئْتُكُم بِه فَهُوَ حَظُّكُم في الدُنيا والآخرة، وإنْ تَرُدُّوا علىّ أَصْبِر لأمْرِ الله ِ حتّى يَحْكُم الله ُ بَيْنِى وَ بَيْـنَكُم‏)‏‏.‏ أو كما قال‏.‏ 
فانتقلوا إلى نقطة أخرى، وطلبوا منه أن يسأل ربه أن يسير عنهم الجبال، ويبسط لهم البلاد، ويفجر فيها الأنهار، ويحيى لهم الموتى ـ ولا سيما قصى بن كلاب ـ فإن صدقوه يؤمنون به‏.‏ فأجاب بنفس ما سبق من الجواب‏.‏ 
فانتقلوا إلى نقطة ثالثة، وطلبوا منه أن يسأل ربه أن يبعث له ملكًا يصدقه، ويراجعونه فيه، وأن يجعل له جنات وكنوزًا وقصورًا من ذهب وفضة، فأجابهم بنفس الجواب‏.‏ 
فانتقلوا إلى نقطة رابعة، وطلبوا منه العذاب‏:‏ أن يسقط عليهم السماء كسفًا، كما يقول ويتوعد، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ذلك إلى الله، إن شاء فعل‏)‏‏.‏ فقالوا‏:‏ أما علم ربك أنا سنجلس معك، ونسألك ونطلب منك، حتى يعلمك ما تراجعنا به، وما هو صانع بنا إذا لم نقبل‏. 
وأخيرًا هددوه أشد التهديد، وقالوا‏:‏أما والله لا نتركك وما فعلت بنا حتى نهلكك أو تهلكنا، فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهم، وانصرف إلى أهله حزينًا أسفا لما فاته ما طمع من قومه‏    عزم أبي جهل على قتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    
ولما انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهم خاطبهم أبو جهل في كبريائه وقال‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، إن محمدًا قد أبي إلا ما ترون من عيب ديننا، وشتم آبائنا، وتسفيه أحلامنا، وشتم آلهتنا، وأني أعاهد الله لأجلسن له بحجر ما أطيق حمله، فإذا سجد في صلاته فضخت به رأسه، فأسلمونى عند ذلك أو امنعونى، فليصنع بعد ذلك بنو عبد مناف ما بدا لهم، قالوا‏:‏ والله لا نسلمك لشيء أبدًا، فامض لما تريد‏.‏ 
فلما أصبح أبو جهل، أخذ حجرًا كما وصف، ثم جلس لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينتظره، وغدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما كان يغدو، فقام يصلي، وقد غدت قريش فجلسوا في أنديتهم ينتظرون ما أبو جهل فاعل، فلما سجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم احتمل أبو جهل الحجر، ثم أقبل نحوه، حتى إذا دنا منه رجع منهزمًا ممتقعًا لونه، مرعوبًا قد يبست يداه على حجره، حتى قذف الحجر من يده، وقامت إليه رجال قريش فقالوا له‏:‏ ما لك يا أبا الحكم‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ قمت إليه لأفعل به ما قلت لكم البارحة، فلما دنوت منه عرض لى دونه فَحْلٌ من الإبل، لا والله ما رأيت مثل هَامَتِه، ولا مثل قَصَرَتِه ولا أنيابه لفحل قط، فَهَمَّ بى أن يأكلنى‏.‏ 
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ فذكر لى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏ذلك جبريل عليه السلام لو دنا لأخذه‏)‏   مساومات وتنازلات    
ولما فشلت قريش في مفاوضتهم المبنية على الإغراء والترغيب، والتهديد والترهيب، وخاب أبو جهل فيما أبداه من الرعونة وقصد الفتك، تيقظت فيهم رغبة الوصول إلى حل حصيف ينقذهم عما هم فيه، ولم يكونوا يجزمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على باطل، بل كانوا ـ كما قال الله تعالى ‏{‏لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الشورى‏:‏14‏]‏‏.‏ فرأوا أن يساوموه صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمور الدين، ويلتقوا به في منتصف الطريق، فيتركوا بعض ما هم عليه، ويطالبوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بترك بعض ما هو عليه، وظنوا أنهم بهذا الطريق سيصيبون الحق، إن كان ما يدعو إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حقًا‏.‏ 
روى ابن إسحاق بسنده، قال‏:‏ اعترض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وهو يطوف بالكعبة ـ الأسود بن المطلب بن أسد بن عبد العزى والوليد بن المغيرة وأمية بن خلف والعاص بن وائل السهمى ـ وكانوا ذوى أسنان في قومهم ـ فقالوا‏:‏ يا محمد، هلم فلنعبد ما تعبد، وتعبد ما نعبد، فنشترك نحن وأنت في الأمر، فإن كان الذي تعبد خيرًا مما نعبد كنا قد أخذنا بحظنا منه، وإن كان ما نعبد خيرًا مما تعبد كنت قد أخذت بحظك منه، فأنزل الله تعالى فيهم‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ‏}‏ السورة كلها‏.‏ 
وأخرج عَبْدُ بن حُمَـيْد وغيره عن ابن عباس أن قريشًا قالت‏:‏ لو استلمت آلهتنا لعبدنا إلهك‏.‏ فأنزل الله‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ‏}‏ السورة كلها وأخرج ابن جرير وغيره عنه أن قريشًا قالوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ تعبد آلهتنا سنة، ونعبد إلهك سنة،فأنزل الله‏:‏‏{‏قُلْ أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَأْمُرُونِّي أَعْبُدُ أَيُّهَا الْجَاهِلُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الزمر‏:‏64‏]‏ 
ولما حسم الله تعالى هذه المفاوضة المضحكة بهذه المفاصلة الجازمة لم تيأس قريش كل اليأس، بل أبدوا مزيدًا من التنازل بشرط أن يجرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض التعديل فيما جاء به من التعليمات، فقالوا‏:‏ ‏{‏ائْتِ بِقُرْآنٍ غَيْرِ هَـذَا أَوْ بَدِّلْهُ‏}‏، فقطع الله هذا السبيل أيضًا بإنزال ما يرد به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِن تِلْقَاء نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏يونس‏:‏15‏]‏ ونبه على عظم خطورة هذا العمل بقوله‏:‏‏{‏ وَإِن كَادُواْ لَيَفْتِنُونَكَ عَنِ الَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ لِتفْتَرِيَ عَلَيْنَا غَيْرَهُ وَإِذًا لاَّتَّخَذُوكَ خَلِيلاً وَلَوْلاَ أَن ثَبَّتْنَاكَ لَقَدْ كِدتَّ تَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْئًا قَلِيلاً إِذاً لَّأَذَقْنَاكَ ضِعْفَ الْحَيَاةِ وَضِعْفَ الْمَمَاتِ ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُ لَكَ عَلَيْنَا نَصِيرًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الإسراء‏:‏73‏:‏ 75‏]‏‏.‏ 
حيرة قريش وتفكيرهم الجاد واتصالهم باليهود 
أظلمت أمام المشركين السبل بعد فشلهم في هذه المفاوضات والمساومات والتنازلات، واحتاروا فيما يفعلون، حتى قام أحد شياطينهم‏:‏ النضر بن الحارث، فنصحهم قائلًا‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، والله لقد نزل بكم أمر ما أتيتم له بحيلة بعد، قد كان محمد فيكم غلامًا حدثًا أرضاكم فيكم، وأصدقكم حديثًا، وأعظمكم أمانة، حتى إذا رأيتم في صدغيه الشيب، و جاءكم بما جاءكم به، قلتم‏:‏ ساحر، لا والله ما هو بساحر، لقد رأينا السحرة ونَفْثَهم وعَقْدَهم، وقلتم‏:‏ كاهن، لا والله ما هو بكاهن، قد رأينا الكهنة وتَخَالُجَهم وسمعنا سَجَعَهُم، وقلتم‏:‏ شاعر، لا والله ما هو بشاعر، قد رأينا الشعر وسمعنا أصنافه كلها هَزَجَه ورَجَزَه، وقلتم‏:‏ مجنون، لا والله ما هو بمجنون، لقد رأينا الجنون، فما هو بخنقه، ولا وسوسته، ولا تخليطه، يا معشر قريش، فانظروا في شأنكم، فإنه والله لقد نزل بكم أمر عظيم‏.‏ 
وكأنهم لما رأوا صموده صلى الله عليه وسلم في وجه كل التحديات، ورفضه كل المغريات، وصلابته في كل مرحلة ـ مع ما كان يتمتع به من الصدق والعفاف ومكارم الأخلاق ـ قويت شبهتهم في كونه رسولًا حقًا، فقرروا أن يتصلوا باليهود حتى يتأكدوا من أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما نصحهم النضر بن الحارث بما سبق كلفوه مع آخر أو آخرين ليذهب إلى يهود المدينة، فأتاهم فقال أحبارهم‏:‏ سلوه عن ثلاث، فإن أخبر فهو نبى مرسل، وإلا فهو متقول؛ سلوه عن فتية ذهبوا في الدهر الأول،ما كان أمرهم‏؟‏ فإن لهم حديثًا عجبًا ، وسلوه عن رجل طواف بلغ مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، ما كان نبؤه‏؟‏ وسلوه عن الروح، ما هي‏؟‏ 
فلما قدم مكة قال‏:‏ جئناكم بفصل ما بينكم وبين محمد، وأخبرهم بما قاله اليهود، فسألت قريش رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الأمور الثلاثة، فنزلت بعد أيام سورة الكهف، فيها قصة أولئك الفتية، وهم أصحاب الكهف، وقصة الرجل الطواف، وهو ذو القرنين، ونزل الجواب عن الروح في سورة الإسراء‏.‏ وتبين لقريش أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم على حق وصدق، ولكن أبي الظالمون إلا كفورًا‏.‏  
هذه نبذة خفيفة مما واجه به المشركون دعوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد مارسوا كل ذلك جنبا إلى جنب، متنقلين من طور إلى طور، ومن دور إلى دور‏.‏ فمن شدة إلى لين، ومن لين إلى شدة، ومن جدال إلى مساومة، ومن مساومة إلى جدال، ومن تهديد إلى ترغيب، ومن ترغيب إلى تهديد، كانوا يثورون ثم يخورون، ويجادلون ثم يجاملون، وينازلون ثم يتنازلون، ويوعدون ثم يرغبون، كأنهم كانوا يتقدمون ويتأخرون، لا يقر لهم قرار، ولا يعجبهم الفرار، وكان الغرض من كل ذلك هو إحباط الدعوة الإسلامية، ولَمَّ شَعْثِ الكفر، ولكنهم بعد بذل كل الجهود واختبار كل الحيل عادوا خائبين، ولم يبق أمامهم إلا السيف، والسيف لا يزيد الفرقة إلا شدة، ولا ينتج إلا عن تناحر يستأصل الشأفة، فاحتاروا ماذا يفعلون‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

موقف أبي طالب وعشيرته  
أما أبو طالب فإنه لما واجه مطالبة قريش بتسليم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم ليقتلوه، ثم رأي في تحركاتهم وتصرفاتهم ما يؤكد أنهم يريدون قتله وإخفار ذمته ـ مثل ما فعله عقبة بن أبي معيط، وأبو جهل بن هشام وعمر بن الخطاب ـ جمع بني هاشم وبني المطلب، ودعاهم إلى القيام بحفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأجابوه إلى ذلك كلهم ـ مسلمهم وكافرهم ـ حَمِيَّةً للجوار العربي، وتعاقدوا وتعاهدوا عليه عند الكعبة‏.‏ إلا ما كان من أخيه أبي لهب، فإنه فارقهم، وكان مع قريش‏.‏    ميثاق الظلم والعدوان    
زادت حيرة المشركين إذ نفدت بهم الحيل، ووجدوا بني هاشم وبني المطلب مصممين على حفظ نبى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والقيام دونه، كائنًا ما كان، فاجتمعوا في خيف بني كنانة من وادى المُحَصَّبِ فتحالفوا على بني هاشم وبني المطلب ألا يناكحوهم، ولا يبايعوهم، ولا يجالسوهم، ولا يخالطوهم، ولا يدخلوا بيوتهم، ولا يكلموهم، حتى يسلموا إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للقـتل، وكتـبوا بذلك صحيـفـة فيها عهود ومواثيق ‏(‏ألا يقبلوا من بني هاشم صلحًا أبدًا، ولا تأخذهم بهم رأفة حتى يسلموه للقتل‏)‏‏.‏ قال ابن القيم‏:‏ يقال‏:‏ كتبها منصور بن عكرمة بن عامر بن هاشم، ويقال‏:‏ نضر بن الحارث، والصحيح أنه بَغِيض بن عامر بن هاشم، فدعا عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَشُلَّتْ يده‏.‏  
تم هذا الميثاق وعلقت الصحيفة في جوف الكعبة، فانحاز بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب، مؤمنهم وكافرهم ـ إلا أبا لهب ـ وحبسوا في شعب أبي طالب، وذلك فيما يقال‏:‏ ليلة هلال المحرم سنة سبع من البعثة‏.‏ وقد قيل غير ذلك‏.‏     ثلاثة أعوام في شعب أبي طالب   
واشتد الحصار، وقطعت عنهم الميرة والمادة، فلم يكن المشركون يتركون طعامًا يدخل مكة ولا بيعًا إلا بادروه فاشتروه، حتى بلغهم الجهد، والتجأوا إلى أكل الأوراق والجلود، وحتى كان يسمع من وراء الشعب أصوات نسائهم وصبيانهم يتضاغون من الجوع، وكان لا يصل إليهم شيء إلا سرًا، وكانوا لا يخرجون من الشعب لاشتراء الحوائج إلا في الأشهر الحرم، وكانوا يشترون من العير التي ترد مكة من خارجها، ولكن أهل مكة كانوا يزيدون عليهم في السلعة قيمتها حتى لا يستطيعون شراءها‏.‏ 
وكان حكيم بن حزام ربما يحمل قمحًا إلى عمته خديجة رضي الله عنها وقـد تعـرض لـه مرة أبو جهل فتعلق به ليمنعه، فتدخل بينهما أبو البخترى، ومكنه من حمل القمح إلى عمته‏.‏ 
وكان أبو طالب يخاف على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكان إذا أخذ الناس مضاجعهم يأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يضطجع على فراشه، حتى يرى ذلك من أراد اغتياله، فإذا نام الناس أمر أحد بنيه أو إخوانه أو بني عمه فاضطجع على فراش رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمره أن يأتى بعض فرشهم‏.‏  
وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون يخرجون في أيام الموسم، فيلقون الناس، ويدعونهم إلى الإسلام، وقد أسلفنا ما كان يأتى به أبو لهب‏.‏    نقض صحيفة الميثاق  
مر عامان أو ثلاثة أعوام والأمر على ذلك، وفي المحرم سنة عشر من النبوة نقضت الصحيفة وفك الحصار؛ وذلك أن قريشًا كانوا بين راض بهذا الميثاق وكاره له، فسعى في نقض الصحيفة من كان كارهًا لها‏.‏ 
وكان القائم بذلك هشام بن عمرو من بني عامر بن لؤى ـ وكان يصل بني هاشم في الشعب مستخفيًا بالليل بالطعام ـ فإنه ذهب إلى زهير بن أبي أمية المخزومى ـ وكانت أمه عاتكة بنت عبد المطلب ـ وقال‏:‏ يا زهير، أرضيت أن تأكل الطعام، وتشرب الشراب، وأخوالك بحيث تعلم‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ ويحك، فما أصنع وأنا رجل واحد‏؟‏ أما والله لو كان معى رجل آخر لقمت في نقضها، قال‏:‏ قد وجدت رجلًا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فمن هو‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ أنا‏.‏ قال له زهير‏:‏ ابغنا رجلًا ثالثًا‏.‏ 
فذهب إلى المطعم بن عدى، فذكره أرحام بني هاشم وبني المطلب ابني عبد مناف، ولامه على موافقته لقريش على هذا الظلم، فقال المطعم‏:‏ ويحك، ماذا أصنع‏؟‏ إنما أنا رجل واحد، قال‏:‏ قد وجدت ثانيًا، قال‏:‏ من هو‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ أنا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ابغنا ثالثًا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ قد فعلت‏.‏ قال‏:‏ من هو‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ زهير بن أبي أمية، قال‏:‏ ابغنا رابعًا‏.‏ 
فذهب إلى أبي البخترى بن هشام، فقال له نحوًا مما قال للمطعم، فقال‏:‏ وهل من أحد يعين على هذا‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ قال‏:‏ من هو‏؟‏ قال زهير بن أبي أمية، والمطعم بن عدى، وأنا معك، قال‏:‏ ابغنا خامسًا‏.‏ 
فذهب إلى زمعة بن الأسود بن المطلب بن أسد، فكلمه وذكر له قرابتهم وحقهم، فقال له‏:‏ وهل على هذا الأمر الذي تدعونى إليه من أحد‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم، ثم سمى له القوم، فاجتمعوا عند الحَجُون، وتعاقدوا على القيام بنقض الصحيفة، وقال زهير‏:‏ أنا أبدأكم فأكون أول من يتكلم‏.‏ 
فلما أصبحوا غدوا إلى أنديتهم، وغدا زهير عليه حلة، فطاف بالبيت سبعًا، ثم أقبل على الناس، فقال‏:‏ يا أهل مكة، أنأكل الطعام ونلبس الثياب وبنو هاشم هلكى، لا يباع ولا يبتاع منهم‏؟‏ والله لا أقعد حتى تشق هذه الصحيفة القاطعة الظالمة‏.‏ 
قال أبو جهل ـ وكان في ناحية المسجد‏:‏ كذبت، والله لا تشق‏.‏ 
فقال زمعة بن الأسود‏:‏ أنت والله أكذب، مارضينا كتابتها حيث كتبت‏.‏ 
قال أبو البخترى‏:‏ صدق زمعة، لا نرضى ما كتب فيها، ولا نقر به‏.‏ 
قال المطعم بن عدى‏:‏ صدقتما، وكذب من قال غير ذلك، نبرأ إلى الله منها ومما كتب فيها‏.‏ 
وقال هشام بن عمرو نحوًا من ذلك‏.‏ 
فقال أبو جهل‏:‏ هذا أمر قضى بليل، وتُشُووِر فيه بغير هذا المكان‏.‏ 
وأبو طالب جالس في ناحية المسجد، إنما جاءهم لأن الله كان قد أطلع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمر الصحيفة، وأنه أرسل عليها الأرضة، فأكلت جميع ما فيها من جور وقطيعة وظلم إلا ذكر الله عز وجل، فأخبر بذلك عمه، فخرج إلى قريش فأخبرهم أن ابن أخيه قد قال كذا وكذا، فإن كان كاذبًا خلينا بينكم وبينه، وإن كان صادقًا رجعتم عن قطيعتنا وظلمنا، قالوا‏:‏ قد أنصفت‏.‏ 
وبعد أن دار الكلام بين القوم وبين أبي جهل، قام المطعم إلى الصحيفة ليشقها، فوجد الأرضة قد أكلتها إلا ‏(‏باسمك اللهم‏)‏، وما كان فيها من اسم الله فإنها لم تأكله‏.‏ 
ثم نقض الصحيفة وخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن معه من الشعب، وقد رأي المشركون آية عظيمة من آيات نبوته، ولكنهم ـ كما أخبر الله عنهم ‏{‏وَإِن يَرَوْا آيَةً يُعْرِضُوا وَيَقُولُوا سِحْرٌ مُّسْتَمِرٌّ‏}‏ ‏[‏القمر‏:‏2‏]‏ ـ أعرضوا عن هذه الآية وازدادوا كفرًا إلى كفرهم ‏.‏    آخر وفد قريش إلي أبي طالب 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الشعب، وجعل يعمل على شاكلته، وقريش وإن كانوا قد تركوا القطيعة، لكنهم لم يزالوا عاملين على شاكلتهم من الضغط على المسلمين والصد عن سبيل الله، وأما أبو طالب فهو لم يزل يحوط ابن أخيه، لكنه كان قد جاوز الثمانين من سنه، وكانت الآلام والحوادث الضخمة المتوالية منذ سنوات ـ لاسيما حصار الشعب ـ قد وهنت وضعفت مفاصله وكسرت صلبه، فلم يمض على خروجه من الشعب إلا أشهر معدودات، وإذا هو يلاحقه المرض ويلح به، وحينئذ خاف المشركون سوء سمعتهم في العرب إن أتوا بعد وفاته بمنكر على ابن أخيه، فحاولوا مرة أخرى أن يفاوضوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين يديه، ويعطوا بعض ما لم يرضوا إعطاءه قبل ذلك‏.‏ فقاموا بوفادة هي آخر وفادتهم إلى أبي طالب‏.‏ 
قال ابن إسحاق وغيره‏:‏ لما اشتكى أبو طالب، وبلغ قريشًا ثقله، قالت قريش بعضها لبعض‏:‏ إن حمزة وعمر قد أسلما، وقد فشا أمر محمد في قبائل قريش كلها، فانطلقوا بنا إلى أبي طالب، فليأخذ على ابن أخيه، وليعطه منا، والله ما نأمن أن يبتزونا أمرنا، وفي لفظ‏:‏ فإنا نخاف أن يموت هذا الشيخ فيكون إليه شيء فتعيرنا به العرب، يقولون‏:‏ تركوه حتى إذا مات عمه تناولوه‏.‏ 
مشوا إلى أبي طالب فكلموه، وهم أشراف قومه؛ عتبة بن ربيعة، وشيبة بن ربيعة، وأبو جهل بن هشام، وأمية بن خلف، وأبو سفيان بن حرب، في رجال من أشرافهم ـ وهم خمسة وعشرون تقريبًا ـ فقالوا‏:‏ يا أبا طالب، إنك منا حيث قد علمت، وقد حضرك ما ترى، وتخوفنا عليك، وقد علمت الذي بيننا وبين ابن أخيك، فادعه فخذ له منا، وخذ لنا منه؛ ليكف عنا ونكف عنه، وليدعـنا وديننا وندعه ودينه، فبعث أبو طالب، فجاءه فقال‏:‏ يابن أخي، هؤلاء أشراف قومك، قد اجتمعوا لك ليعطوك، وليأخذوا منك، ثم أخبـره بالذي قالوا له وعرضوا عليه من عدم تعرض كل فريق للآخر‏.‏ فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أرأيتم إن أعطيتكم كلمة تكلمتم بها، ملكتم بها العرب، ودانت لكم بها العجم‏)‏ ، وفي لفظ أنه قال مخاطبًا لأبي طالب‏:‏ ‏(‏إني أريدهم على كلمة واحدة يقولونها تدين لهم بها العرب، وتؤدى إليهم بها العجم الجزية‏)‏، وفي لفظ آخر قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أي عم، أفلا أدعوهم إلى ما هو خير لهم‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ وإلام تدعوهم‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أدعوهم إلى أن يتكلموا بكلمة تدين لهم بها العرب، ويملكون بها العجم‏)‏، ولفظ رواية ابن إسحاق‏:‏ ‏(‏كلمة واحدة تعطونها تملكون بها العرب، وتدين لكم بها العجم‏)‏، فلما قال هذه المقالة توقفوا وتحيروا ولم يعرفوا كيف يرفضون هذه الكلمة الواحدة النافعة إلى هذه الغاية والحد‏.‏ ثم قال أبو جهل‏:‏ ما هي‏؟‏ وأبيك لنعطيكها وعشر أمثالها، قال‏:‏ تقولون‏:‏ ‏(‏لا إله إلا الله، وتخلعون ما تعبدون من دونه‏)‏‏.‏ فصفقوا بأيديهم، ثم قالوا‏:‏ أتريد يا محمد أن تجعل الآلهة إلهًا واحدًا‏؟‏ إن أمرك لعجب‏.‏ 
ثم قال بعضهم لبعض‏:‏ إنه والله ما هذا الرجل بمعطيكم شيئًا مما تريدون، فانطلقوا وامضوا على دين آبائكم، حتى يحكم الله بينكم وبينه، ثم تفرقوا‏.‏ 
وفي هؤلاء نزل قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏ص وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي عِزَّةٍ وَشِقَاقٍ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَبْلِهِم مِّن قَرْنٍ فَنَادَوْا وَلَاتَ حِينَ مَنَاصٍ وَعَجِبُوا أَن جَاءهُم مُّنذِرٌ مِّنْهُمْ وَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ هَذَا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ وَانطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ يُرَادُ مَا سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا فِي الْمِلَّةِ الْآخِرَةِ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا اخْتِلَاقٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏ص‏:‏1‏:‏ 7‏]‏‏.‏    وفاة أبي طالب  
ألح المرض بأبي طالب، فلم يلبث أن وافته المنية، وكانت وفاته في رجب سنة عشر من النبوة، بعد الخروج من الشعب بستة أشهر‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ توفي في رمضان قبل وفاة خديجة رضي الله عنها بثلاثة أيام‏.‏ 
وفي الصحيح عن المسيب‏:‏ أن أبا طالب لما حضرته الوفاة دخل عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده أبو جهل، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أي عم، قل‏:‏ لا إله إلا الله، كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله‏)‏ فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية‏:‏ يا أبا طالب، ترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب‏؟‏ فلم يزالا يكلماه حتى قال آخر شيء كلمهم به‏:‏ على ملة عبد المطلب، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنـه‏)‏، فـنزلت‏:‏‏{‏ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ‏}‏ ‏[‏التوبة‏:‏113‏]‏ ونزلت‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ‏}‏ ‏[‏القصص‏:‏ 56‏]‏‏.‏ 
ولا حاجة إلى بيان ما كان عليه أبو طالب من الحياطة والمنع، فقد كان الحصن الذي احتمت به الدعوة الإسلامية من هجمات الكبراء والسفهاء، ولكنه بقى على ملة الأشياخ من أجداده، فلم يفلح كل الفلاح‏.‏ 
ففي الصحيح عن العباس بن عبد المطلب، قال للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ما أغنيت عن عمك، فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏هو في ضَحْضَاح من نار، ولولا أنا لكان في الدرك الأسفل من النار‏)‏  
وعن أبي سعيد الخدرى أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وذكر عنده عمه ـ فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏لعله تنفعه شفاعتى يوم القيامة، فيجعل في ضحضاح من النار تبلغ كعبيه‏)‏    خديجة إلى رحمة الله  
وبعد وفاة أبي طالب بنحو شهرين أو بثلاثة أيام ـ على اختلاف القولين ـ توفيت أم المؤمنين خديجة الكبرى رضي الله عنها وكانت وفاتها في شهر رمضان في السنة العاشرة من النبوة، ولها خمس وستون سنة على أشهر الأقوال، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ ذاك في الخمسين من عمره‏.‏ 
إن خديجة كانت من نعم الله الجليلة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بقيت معه ربع قرن تحن عليه ساعة قلقه، وتؤازره في أحرج أوقاته، وتعينه على إبلاغ رسالته، وتشاركه في مغارم الجهاد المر،وتواسيه بنفسها ومالها، يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏آمنت بى حين كفر بى الناس، وصدقتنى حين كذبني الناس، وأشركتنى في مالها حين حرمنى الناس، ورزقنى الله ولدها وحرم ولد غيرها‏)‏  
وفي الصحيح عن أبي هريرة قال‏:‏ أتى جبريل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، هـذه خديجة قـد أتت، معها إناء فيه إدام أو طعام أو شراب، فإذا هي أتتك فاقـرأ عليها السلام من ربها، وبشرها ببيت في الجنة من قَصَبٍ لا صَخَبَ فيه ولا نَصَبَ‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

تراكم الأحزان    
وقعت هاتان الحادثتان المؤلمتان خلال أيام معدودة، فاهتزت مشاعر الحزن والألم في قلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم لم تزل تتوالى عليه المصائب من قومه‏.‏ فإنهم تجرأوا عليه وكاشفوه بالنكال والأذى بعد موت أبي طالب، فازداد غمًا على غم، حتى يئس منهم، وخرج إلى الطائف رجـاء أن يستجيبوا لدعوتـه، أو يؤووه وينصـروه على قومــه، فلم يـر مـن يؤوى ولم يـر ناصرًا، بل آذوه أشد الأذى، ونالوا منه ما لم ينله قومـه‏.‏ 
وكما اشتدت وطأة أهل مكة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اشتدت على أصحابه حتى التجأ رفيقه أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه إلى الهجرة عن مكة، فخرج حتى بلغ بَرْك الغِمَاد، يريد الحبشة، فأرجعه ابن الدُّغُنَّة في جواره‏.‏ 
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ لما هلك أبو طالب نالت قريش من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأذى ما لم تطمع به في حياة أبي طالب، حتى اعترضه سفيه من سفهاء قريش فنثر على رأسه ترابًا، ودخل بيته والتراب على رأسه، فقامت إليه إحدى بناته فجعلت تغسل عنه التراب وهي تبكى، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لها‏:‏ ‏(‏لا تبكى يابنية، فإن الله مانع أباك‏)‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ويقول بين ذلك‏:‏ ‏(‏ما نالت منى قريش شيئًا أكرهه حتى مات أبو طالب‏)‏‏.‏  
ولأجل توالى مثل هذه الآلام في هذا العام سمى بعام الحزن، وعرف به في السيرة والتاريخ‏.   الزواج بسودة رضي الله عنها‏‏  
وفي شوال من هذه السنة ـ سنة 10 من النبوة ـ تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سودة بنت زمعة، كانت ممن أسلم قديمًا وهاجرت الهجرة الثانية إلى الحبشة، وكان زوجها السكران بن عمرو، وكان قد أسلم وهاجر معها، فمات بأرض الحبشة، أو بعد الرجوع إلى مكة، فلما حلت خطبها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتزوجها، وكانت أول امرأة تزوجها بعد وفاة خديجة، وكانت قد وهبت نوبتها لعائشة رضي الله عنها أخيرًا‏.‏  
عوامل الصبر والثبات   
وهنا يقف الحليم حيران، ويتساءل عقلاء الرجال فيما بينهم‏:‏ ما هي الأسباب والعوامل التي بلغت بالمسلمين إلى هذه الغاية القصوى، والحد المعجز من الثبات‏؟‏ كيف صبروا على هذه الاضطهادات التي تقشعر لسماعها الجلود، وترجف لها الأفئدة‏؟‏ ونظرًا إلى هذا الذي يتخالج القلوب نرى أن نشير إلى بعض هذه العوامل والأسباب إشارة عابرة بسيطة‏:‏   1 ـ الإيمــان بالله‏:‏  
إن السبب الرئيسي في ذلك أولًا وبالذات هو الإيمان بالله وحده ومعرفته حق المعرفة، فالإيمان الجازم إذا خالطت بشاشته القلوب يزن الجبال ولا يطيش، وإن صاحب هذا الإيمان المحكم وهذا اليقين الجازم يرى متاعب الدنيا مهما كثرت وكبرت وتفاقمت واشتدت ـ يراها في جنب إيمانه ـ طحالب عائمة فوق سَيْل جارف جاء ليكسر السدود المنيعة والقلاع الحصينة، فلا يبالى بشيء من تلك المتاعب أمام ما يجده من حلاوة إيمانه، وطراوة إذعانه، وبشاشة يقينه ‏{‏ فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاء وَأَمَّا مَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الأَرْضِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الرعد‏:‏17‏]‏‏.‏ 
ويتفرع من هذا السبب الوحيد أسباب أخرى تقوى هذا الثبات والمصابرة وهي‏:‏ 
2 ـ قيادة تهوى إليها الأفئدة‏:‏ 
فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وهو القائد الأعلى للأمة الإسلامية، بل وللبشرية جمعاء ـ يتمتع من جمال الخلق، وكمال النفس، ومكارم الأخلاق، والشيم النبيلة، والشمائل الكريمة، بما تتجاذب إليه القلوب وتتفإني دونه النفوس، وكانت أنصبته من الكمال الذي يحبَّبُ لم يرزق بمثلها بشر‏.‏ وكان على أعلى قمة من الشرف والنبل والخير والفضل‏.‏ وكان من العفة والأمانة والصدق، ومن جميع سبل الخير على ما لم يتمار ولم يشك فيه أعداؤه فضلًا عن محبيه ورفقائه، لا تصدر منه كلمة إلا ويستيقنون صدقها‏.‏ 
اجتمع ثلاثة نفر من قريش، وكان قد استمع كل واحد منهم إلى القرآن سرًا عن صاحبيه، ثم انكشف سرهم، فسأل أحدهم أبا جهل ـ وكان من أولئك الثلاثة‏:‏ ما رأيك فيما سمعت من محمد‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ ماذا سمعت‏؟‏ تنازعنا نحن وبنو عبد مناف الشرف؛ أطعموا فأطعمنا، وحملوا فحملنا، وأعطوا فأعطينا، حتى إذا تحاذينا على الركب، وكنا كَفَرَسىْ رِهَان قالوا‏:‏ لنا نبى يأتيه الوحى من السماء، فمتى ندرك هذه‏؟‏ والله لا نؤمن به أبدًا، ولا نصدقه‏.‏ 
وكان أبو جهل يقول‏:‏ يا محمد، إنا لا نكذبك ولكن نكذب بما جئت به، فأنزل الله‏:‏‏{‏ فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏33‏]‏‏.‏ 
وغمزه صلى الله عليه وسلم الكفار يومًا ثلاث مرات فقال في الثالثة‏:‏ ‏(‏يا معشر قريش، جئتكم بالذبح‏)‏، فأخذتهم تلك الكلمة حتى إن أشدهم عداوة يرفؤه بأحسن ما يجد عنده‏.‏ 
ولما ألقوا عليه سَلاَ جَزُورٍ وهو ساجد، دعا عليهم، فذهب عنهم الضحك، وساورهم الهم والقلق، وأيقنوا أنهم هالكون‏.‏ 
ودعا على عتبة بن أبي لهب فلم يزل على يقين من لقاء ما دعا به عليه حتى إنه حين رأي الأسد قال‏:‏ قتلنى والله ـ محمد ـ وهو بمكة‏.‏ 
وكان أبي بن خلف يتوعده بالقتل‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏بل أنا أقتلك إن شاء الله‏)‏، فلما طعن أبيًا في عنقه يوم أحد ـ وكان خدشًا غير كبير ـ كان أبي يقول‏:‏ إنه قد كان قال لى بمكة‏:‏ أنا أقتلك، فو الله لو بصق على لقتلني ـ وسيأتي‏.‏ 
وقال سعد بن معاذ ـ وهو بمكة ـ لأمية بن خلف‏:‏ لقد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏إنهم ـ أي المسلمين ـ قاتلوك‏)‏ ففزع فزعًا شديدًا، وعهد ألا يخرج عن مكة، ولما ألجأه أبو جهل للخروج يوم بدر اشترى أجود بعير بمكة ليمكنه من الفرار، وقالت له امرأته‏:‏ يا أبا صفوان، وقد نسيت ما قال لك أخوك اليثربي‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ لا والله ما أريد أن أجوز معهم إلا قريبًا‏.‏ 
هكذا كان حال أعدائه صلى الله عليه وسلم،أما أصحابه ورفقاؤه فقد حل منهم محل الروح والنفس، وشغل منهم مكان القلب والعين، فكان الحب الصادق يندفع إليه اندفاع الماء إلى الحُدور، وكانت النفوس تنجذب إليه انجذاب الحديد إلى المغناطيس‏.‏ 
فصورته هيولى كل جسم ** ومغناطيس أفئـدة الرجــال 
وكان من أثر هذا الحب والتفاني أنهم كانوا ليرضون أن تندق أعناقهم ولا يخدش له ظفر أو يشاك شوكة‏.‏ 
وطيء أبو بكر بن أبي قحافة يومًا بمكة، وضرب ضربًا شديدًا، دنا منه عتبة بن ربيعة فجعل يضربه بنعلين مخصوفين ويحرفهما لوجهه، ونزا على بطن أبي بكر، حتى ما يعرف وجهه من أنفه، وحملت بنو تيم أبا بكر في ثوب حتى أدخلوه منزله، ولا يشكون في موته، فتكلم آخر النهار فقال‏:‏ ما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏؟‏ فمسوا منه بألسنتهم وعذلوه، ثم قاموا وقالوا لأمه أم الخير‏:‏ انظرى أن تطعميه شيئًا أو تسقيه إياه، فلما خلت به ألحت عليه، وجعل يقول‏:‏ ما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏؟‏ فقالت‏:‏ والله لا علم لى بصاحبك، فقال‏:‏ اذهبى إلى أم جميل بنت الخطاب فاسأليها عنه، فخرجت حتى جاءت أم جميل فقالت‏:‏ إن أبا بكر يسألك عن محمد بن عبد الله، قالت‏:‏ ما أعرف أبا بكر ولا محمد بن عبد الله، وإن كنت تحبين أن أذهب معك إلى ابنك ذهبت، قالت‏:‏ نعم، فمضت معها حتى وجدت أبا بكر صريعًا دنفًا، فدنت أم جميل وأعلنت بالصياح، وقالت‏:‏ والله إن قومًا نالوا هذا منك لأهل فسق وكفر، وإني لأرجو أن ينتقم الله لك منهم، قال‏:‏ فما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏؟‏ قالت‏:‏ هذه أمك تسمع، قال‏:‏ فلا شيء علىك منها، قالت‏:‏ سالم صالح، فقال‏:‏ أين هو‏؟‏ قالت‏:‏ في دار ابن الأرقم، قال‏:‏ فإن لله على ألا أذوق طعامًا ولا أشرب شرابًا أو آتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمهلتا حتى إذا هدأت الرِّجْل، وسكن الناس خرجتا به، يتكئ عليهما، حتى أدخلتـاه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وسننقل نوادر الحب والتفإني في مواضع شتى من هذا الكتاب، ولا سيما ما وقع في يوم أحد، وما وقع من خبيب وأمثاله‏.‏ 
3 ـ الشعور بالمسئولية‏:‏ 
فكان الصحابة يشعرون شعورًا تامًا ما على كواهل البشر من المسئولية الفخمة الضخمة، وأن هذه المسئولية لا يمكن عنها الحياد والانحراف بحال، فالعواقب التي تترتب على الفرار عن تحملها أشد وخامة وأكبر ضررًا عما هم فيه من الاضطهاد، وأن الخسارة التي تلحقهم ـ وتلحق البشرية جمعاء ـ بعد هذا الفرار لا يقاس بحال على المتاعب التي كانوا يواجهونها نتيجة هذا التحمل‏.‏ 
4 ـ الإيمـان بالآخـرة‏:‏ 
وهو مما كان يقوى هذا الشعور ـ الشعور بالمسئولية ـ فقد كانوا على يقين جازم بأنهم يقومون لرب العالمين، ويحاسبون على أعمالهم دقها وجلها، صغيرها وكبيرها، فإما إلى النعيم المقيم، وإما إلى عذاب خالد في سواء الجحيم، فكانوا يقضون حياتهم بين الخوف والرجاء، يرجون رحمة ربهم ويخافون عذابه، وكانوا ‏{‏يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوا وَّقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏المؤمنون‏:‏60‏]‏، وكانوا يعرفون أن الدنيا بعذابها ونعيمها لا تساوى جناح بعوضة في جنب الآخرة، وكانت هذه المعرفة القوية تهون لهم متاعب الدنيا ومشاقها ومرارتها؛ حتى لم يكونوا يكترثون لها ويلقون إليها بالًا‏.‏ 
5 ـ القـــرآن‏:‏ 
وفي هذه الفترات العصيبة الرهيبة الحالكة كانت تنزل السور والآيات تقيم الحجج والبراهين على صدق مبادئ الإسلام ـ التي كانت الدعوة تدور حولها ـ بأساليب منيعة خلابة، وترشد المسلمين إلى أسس قدر الله أن يتكون عليها أعظم وأروع مجتمع بشرى في العالم ـ وهو المجتمع الإسلامى ـ وتثير مشاعر المسلمين ونوازعهم على الصبر والتجلد، تضرب لذلك الأمثال، وتبين لهم ما فيه من الحكم ‏{‏أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْاْ مِن قَبْلِكُم مَّسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاء وَالضَّرَّاء وَزُلْزِلُواْ حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللّهِ أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللّهِ قَرِيبٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏214 ‏]‏ ‏{‏الم أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَن يُتْرَكُوا أَن يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏العنكبوت‏:‏1‏:‏ 3‏]‏‏.‏ 
كما كانت تلك الآيات ترد على إيرادات الكفار والمعاندين ردًا مفحمًا، ولا تبقى لهم حيلة، ثم تحذرهم مرة عن عواقب وَخِيمَة ـ إن أصروا على غيهم وعنادهم ـ في جلاء ووضوح، مستدلة بأيام الله، والشواهد التاريخية التي تدل على سنة الله في أوليائه وأعدائه، وتلطفهم مرة، وتؤدى حق التفهيم والإرشاد والتوجيه حتى ينصرفوا عما هم فيه من الضلال المبين‏.‏ 
وكان القرآن يسير بالمسلمين في عالم آخر، ويبصرهم من مشاهد الكون وجمال الربوبية، وكمال الألوهية، وآثار الرحمة والرأفة، وتجليات الرضوان ما يحنون إليه حنينًا لا يقوم له أي عقبة‏.‏ 
وكانت في طى هذه الآيات خطابات للمسلمين، فيها ‏{‏يُبَشِّرُهُمْ رَبُّهُم بِرَحْمَةٍ مِّنْهُ وَرِضْوَانٍ وَجَنَّاتٍ لَّهُمْ فِيهَا نَعِيمٌ مُّقِيمٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏ التوبة‏:‏21 ‏]‏، وتصور لهم صورة أعدائهم من الكفرة الطغاة الظالمين يحاكمون ويصادرون، ثم ‏{‏يَوْمَ يُسْحَبُونَ فِي النَّارِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ ذُوقُوا مَسَّ سَقَرَ‏}‏ ‏[‏القمر‏:‏48‏]‏‏.‏ 
6 ـ البشارات بالنجاح‏:‏ 
ومع هذا كله كان المسلمون يعرفون منذ أول يوم لاقوا فيه الشدة والاضطهاد ـ بل ومن قبله ـ أن الدخول في الإسلام ليس معناه جر المصائب والحتوف، بل إن الدعوة الإسلامية تهدف ـ منذ أول يومها ـ إلى القضاء على الجاهلية الجهلاء ونظامها الغاشم، وأن من نتائجها في الدنيا بسط النفوذ على الأرض، والسيطرة على الموقف السياسي في العالم لتقود الأمة الإنسانية والجمعية البشرية إلى مرضاة الله، وتخرجهم من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة الله‏.‏ 
وكان القرآن ينزل بهذه البشارات ـ مرة بالصراحة وأخرى بالكناية ـ ففي تلك الفترات القاصمة التي ضيقت الأرض على المسلمين، وكادت تخنقهم وتقضى على حياتهم كانت تنزل الآيات بما جرى بين الأنبياء السابقين وبين أقوامهم الذين قاموا بتكذيبهم والكفر بهم، وكانت تشتمل هذه الآيات على ذكر الأحوال التي تطابق تمامًا أحوال مسلمى مكة وكفارها، ثم تذكر هذه الآيات بما تمخضت عنه تلك الأحوال من إهلاك الكفرة والظالمين، وإيراث عباد الله الصالحين الأرض والديار‏.‏ فكانت في هذه القصص إشارات واضحة إلى فشل أهل مكة في المستقبل، ونجاح المسلمين مع نجاح الدعوة الإسلامية‏.‏ 
وفي هذه الفترات نزلت آيات تصرح ببشارة غلبة المؤمنين، قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتُنَا لِعِبَادِنَا الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمُ الْمَنصُورُونَ وَإِنَّ جُندَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى حِينٍ وَأَبْصِرْهُمْ فَسَوْفَ يُبْصِرُونَ أَفَبِعَذَابِنَا يَسْتَعْجِلُونَ فَإِذَا نَزَلَ بِسَاحَتِهِمْ فَسَاء صَبَاحُ الْمُنذَرِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الصافات‏:‏171‏:‏ 177‏]‏،وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْعُ وَيُوَلُّونَ الدُّبُرَ‏}‏ ‏[‏القمر‏:‏45‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏جُندٌ مَّا هُنَالِكَ مَهْزُومٌ مِّنَ الْأَحْزَابِ‏}‏ ‏[‏ص‏:‏11]‏‏.‏ ونزلت في الذين هاجروا إلى الحبشة‏:‏ ‏{‏وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ فِي اللّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُواْ لَنُبَوِّئَنَّهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَلَأَجْرُ الآخِرَةِ أَكْبَرُ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏النحل‏:‏41‏]‏‏.‏ وسألوه عن قصة يوسف فأنزل الله في طيها‏:‏ ‏{‏لَّقَدْ كَانَ فِي يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتِهِ آيَاتٌ لِّلسَّائِلِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏يوسف‏:‏7‏]‏‏.‏ أي فأهل مكة السائلون يلاقون ما لاقى إخوانه من الفشل، ويستسلمون كاستسلامهم، وقال وهو يذكر الرسل‏:‏ ‏{‏وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِرُسُلِهِمْ لَنُخْرِجَنَّـكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِنَآ أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ وَلَنُسْكِنَنَّـكُمُ الأَرْضَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامِي وَخَافَ وَعِيدِ‏}‏ ‏[‏إبراهيم‏:‏13، 14‏]‏‏.‏وحينما كانت الحرب مشتعلة بين الفرس والرومان، وكان الكفار يحبون غلبة الفرس لكونهم مشركين، والمسلمون يحبون غلبة الرومان لكونهم مؤمنين بالله والرسل والوحى والكتب واليوم الآخر، وكانت الفرس يغلبون ويتقدمون، أنزل الله بشارة بغلبة الروم في بضع سنين، ولكنه لم يقتصر على هذه البشارة الواحدة، بل صرح ببشارة أخرى، وهي نصر الله للمؤمنين حيث قال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِنَصْرِ اللَّه‏}‏ ‏[‏الروم‏: ‏4، 5‏]‏‏.‏ 
وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه يقـوم بمـثل هذه البشارات بين آونـة وأخـرى، فكـان إذا وافي الموسم، وقـام بـين الناس في عُكاظ، ومَجَنَّة، وذى المَجَاز لتبليغ الرسالة، لـم يكـن يبشرهم بالجـنة فحسب، بل يقول لهم بكل صراحة‏:‏ ‏(‏يأيها الناس، قولوا‏:‏ لا إله إلا الله تفلحوا، وتملكوا بها العرب، وتدين لكم بها العجم، فإذا متم كنتم ملوكًا في الجنة‏)‏‏.‏ 
وقد أسلفنا ما أجاب به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عتبة بن ربيعة حين أراد مساومته على رغائب الدنيا، وما فهمه ورجاه عتبة من ظهور أمره عليه الصلاة والسلام‏.‏ 
وكذلك ما أجاب به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آخر وفد جاء إلى أبي طالب، فقد صرح لهم أنه يطلب منهم كلمة واحدة يعطونها تدين لهم بها العرب، ويملكون العجم‏.‏ 
وقال خباب بن الأرت‏:‏ أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو متوسد برده وهو في ظل الكعبة، وقد لقينا من المشركين شدة، فقلت‏:‏ ألا تدعو الله، فقعد، وهو محمر وجهه، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏لقد كان من قبلكم ليمشط بمشاط الحديد ما دون عظامه من لحم وعصب ما يصرفه ذلك عن دينه، وليتمن الله هذا الأمر حتى يسير الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت ما يخاف إلا الله ـ زاد بيان الراوى ـ والذئب على غنمه‏)‏ وفي رواية‏:‏ ‏(‏ولكنكم تستعجلون‏)‏ 
ولم تكن هذه البشارات مخفية مستورة، بل كانت فاشية مكشوفة، يعلمها الكفرة، كما كان يعلمها المسلمون، حتى كان الأسود بن المطلب وجلساؤه إذا رأوا أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تغامزوا بهم، وقالوا‏:‏ قد جاءكم ملوك الأرض الذين يرثون كسرى وقيصر، ثم يصفرون ويصفقون‏.‏ 
وأمام هذه البشارات بالمستقبل المجيد المستنير في الدنيا، مع ما فيه من الرجاء الصالح الكبير البالغ إلى النهاية في الفوز بالجنة كان الصحابة يرون أن الاضطهادات التي تتوالى عليهم من كل جانب، والمصائب التي تحيط بهم من كل الأرجاء ليست إلا‏:‏ ‏(‏سحابة صيف عن قليل تقشع‏)‏‏.‏  
هذا ولم يزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يغذى أرواحهم برغائب الإيمان، ويزكى نفوسهم بتعليم الحكمة والقرآن، ويربيهم تربية دقيقة عميقة، يحدو بنفوسهم إلى منازل سمو الروح، ونقاء القلب، ونظافة الخلق، والتحرر من سلطان الماديات، والمقاومة للشهوات، والنزوع إلى رب الأرض والسموات، ويذكى جمرة قلوبهم، ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور، ويأخذهم بالصبر على الأذى، والصفح الجميل، وقهر النفس‏.‏ فازدادوا رسوخًا في الدين،وعزوفا عن الشهوات، وتفانيًا في سبيل المرضاة، وحنينًا إلى الجنة، وحرصًا على العلم، وفقهًا في الدين، ومحاسبة للنفس، وقهرًا للنزعات وغلبة على العواطف، وتسيطرًا على الثائرات والهائجات، وتقيدًا بالصبر والهدوء والوقار‏.‏   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الطائف  
في شوال سنة عشر من النبوة ‏[‏في أواخر مايو أو أوائل يونيو سنة 619 م‏]‏ خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الطائف، وهي تبعد عن مكة نحو ستين ميلًا، سارها ماشيًا على قدميه جيئة وذهوبًا، ومعه مولاه زيد بن حارثة، وكان كلما مر على قبيلة في الطريق دعاهم إلى الإسلام، فلم تجب إليه واحدة منها‏.‏ 
فلما انتهي إلى الطائف عمد ثلاثة إخوة من رؤساء ثقيف، وهم عبد ياليل ومسعود وحبيب أبناء عمرو بن عمير الثقفي، فجلس إليهم ودعاهم إلى الله، وإلى نصرة الإسلام، فقال أحدهم‏:‏ هو يَمْرُط ثياب الكعبة ‏[‏أي يمزقها‏]‏ إن كان الله أرسلك‏.‏ وقال الآخر‏:‏ أما وَجَدَ الله أحدًا غيرك، وقال الثالث‏:‏والله لا أكلمك أبدًا، إن كنت رسولًا لأنت أعظم خطرًا من أن أرد عليك الكلام، ولئن كنت تكذب على الله ما ينبغى أن أكلمك‏.‏ فقام عنهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لهم‏:‏ ‏[‏إذ فعلتم ما فعلتم فاكتموا عني‏]‏‏.‏ 
وأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أهل الطائف عشرة أيام، لا يدع أحدًا من أشرافهم إلا جاءه وكلمه، فقالوا‏:‏ اخرج من بلادنا‏.‏ وأغروا به سفهاءهم، فلما أراد الخروج تبعه سفهاؤهم وعبيدهم يسبونه ويصيحون به، حتى اجتمع عليه الناس، فوقفوا له سِمَاطَيْن ‏[‏أي صفين‏]‏ وجعلوا يرمونه بالحجارة، وبكلمات من السفه، ورجموا عراقيبه، حتى اختضب نعلاه بالدماء‏.‏ وكان زيد بن حارثة يقيه بنفسه حتى أصابه شِجَاج في رأسه، ولم يزل به السفهاء كذلك حتى ألجأوه إلى حائط لعتبة وشيبة ابني ربيعة على ثلاثة أميال من الطائف، فلما التجأ إليه رجعوا عنه، وأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى حُبْلَة من عنب فجلس تحت ظلها إلى جدار‏.‏ فلما جلس إليه واطمأن، دعا بالدعاء المشهور الذي يدل على امتلاء قلبه كآبة وحزنًا مما لقى من الشدة، وأسفًا على أنه لم يؤمن به أحد، قال‏:‏ 
‏(‏اللهم إليك أشكو ضَعْف قُوَّتِى، وقلة حيلتى، وهوإني على الناس، يا أرحم الراحمين، أنت رب المستضعفين، وأنت ربي، إلى من تَكِلُنى‏؟‏ إلى بعيد يَتَجَهَّمُنِى‏؟‏ أم إلى عدو ملكته أمري‏؟‏ إن لم يكن بك عليّ غضب فلا أبالي، ولكن عافيتك هي أوسع لي، أعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات، وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة من أن تنزل بي غضبك، أو يحل علي سَخَطُك، لك العُتْبَى حتى ترضى، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك‏)‏‏.‏ 
فلما رآه ابنا ربيعة تحركت له رحمهما، فدعوا غلامًا لهما نصرانيًا يقال له‏:‏ عَدَّاس، وقالا له‏:‏خذ قطفًا من هذا العنب، واذهب به إلى هذا الرجل‏.‏ فلما وضعه بين يدى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مد يده إليه قائلًا‏:‏ ‏(‏باسم الله‏)‏ ثم أكل‏.‏ 
فقال عداس‏:‏ إن هذا الكلام ما يقوله أهل هذه البلاد، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏من أي البلاد أنت‏؟‏ وما دينك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ أنا نصراني من أهل نِينَوَى‏.‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ من قرية الرجل الصالح يونس بن مَتَّى‏)‏‏.‏ قال له‏:‏ وما يدريك ما يونس ابن متى‏؟‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ذاك أخي، كان نبيًا وأنا نبي‏)‏، فأكب عداس على رأس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويديه ورجليه يقبلها‏.‏ 
فقال ابنا ربيعة أحدهما للآخر‏:‏ أما غلامك فقد أفسده عليك‏.‏ فلما جاء عداس قالا له‏:‏ ويحك ما هذا‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ يا سيدى، ما في الأرض شيء خير من هذا الرجل، لقد أخبرني بأمر لا يعلمه إلا نبى، قالا له‏:‏ ويحك يا عداس ، لا يصرفنك عن دينك، فإن دينك خير من دينه‏.‏ 
ورجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في طريق مكة بعد خروجه من الحائط كئيبًا محزونًا كسير القلب، فلما بلغ قرن المنازل بعث الله إليه جبريل ومعه ملك الجبال، يستأمره أن يطبق الأخشبين على أهل مكة‏.‏ 
وقد روى البخاري تفصيل القصة ـ بسنده ـ عن عروة بن الزبير، أن عائشة رضي الله عنها حدثته أنها قالت للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ هل أتى عليك يوم كان أشد عليك من يوم أحد‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏لقيت من قومكِ ما لقيت، وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة، إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد يالِيل بن عبد كُلاَل، فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت، فانطلقت ـ وأنا مهموم ـ على وجهي، فلم أستفق إلا وأنا بقَرْنِ الثعالب ـ وهو المسمى بقَرْنِ المنازل ـ فرفعت رأسي فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني، فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل، فناداني، فقال‏:‏ إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك، وما ردوا عليك، وقد بعث الله إليك ملك الجبال لتأمره بما شئت فيهم‏.‏ فناداني ملك الجبال، فسلم عليّ ثم قال‏:‏ يا محمد، ذلك، فما شئت، إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين ـ أي لفعلت، والأخشبان‏:‏ هما جبلا مكة‏:‏ أبو قُبَيْس والذي يقابله، وهو قُعَيْقِعَان ـ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ بل أرجو أن يخرج الله عز وجل من أصلابهم من يعبد الله عز وجل وحده لا يشرك به شيئا‏)‏‏.‏ 
وفي هذا الجواب الذي أدلى به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تتجلى شخصيته الفذة، وما كان عليه من الخلق العظيم لا يدرك غوره‏.‏ 
وأفاق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واطمأن قلبه لأجل هذا النصر الغيبى الذي أمده الله عليه من فوق سبع سموات، ثم تقدم في طريق مكة حتى بلغ وادى نخلة، وأقام فيه أيامًا‏.‏ وفي وادى نخلة موضعان يصلحان للإقامة ـ السَّيْل الكبير والزَّيْمَة ـ لما بهما من الماء والخصب، ولم نقف على مصدر يعين موضع إقامته صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه‏.‏ 
وخلال إقامته صلى الله عليه وسلم هناك بعث الله إليه نفرًا من الجن ذكرهم الله في موضعين من القرآن‏:‏ في سورة الأحقاف‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا مِّنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى قَوْمِهِم مُّنذِرِينَ قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَابًا أُنزِلَ مِن بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُم مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُم مِّنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحقاف‏:‏29‏:‏ 31‏]‏‏.‏ 
وفي سورة الجن‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَن نُّشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا‏}‏ إلـى تمـام الآيــة الخامـسة عشـر ‏[‏ الجن‏: ‏1: 15‏]‏‏.‏ 
ومن سياق هذه الآيات ـ وكذا من سياق الروايات التي وردت في تفسير هذا الحادث ـ يتبين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعلم حضور ذلك النفر من الجن حين حضروا وسمعوا، وإنما علم بعد ذلك حين أطلعه الله عليه بهذه الآيات، وأن حضورهم هذا كان لأول مرة، ويقتضى سياق الروايات أنهم وفدوا بعد ذلك مرارًا‏.‏ 
وحقًا كان هذا الحادث نصرًا آخر أمده الله من كنوز غيبه المكنون بجنوده التي لا يعلمها إلا هو، ثم إن الآيات التي نزلت بصدد هذا الحادث كانت في طيها بشارات بنجاح دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن أي قوة من قوات الكون لا تستطيع أن تحول بينها وبين نجاحها‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَن لَّا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِن دُونِهِ أَولِيَاء أُوْلَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحقاف‏:‏32]‏، ‏{‏وَأَنَّا ظَنَنَّا أَن لَّن نُّعجِزَ اللَّهَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَن نُّعْجِزَهُ هَرَبًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الجن‏:‏12‏]‏‏.‏ 
أمام هذه النصرة، وأمام هذه البشارات، أقشعت سحابة الكآبة والحزن واليأس التي كانت مطبقة عليه منذ أن خرج من الطائف مطرودًا مدحورًا، حتى صمم على العود إلى مكة، وعلى القيام باستئناف خطته الأولى في عرض الإسلام وإبلاغ رسالة الله الخالدة بنشاط جديد وبجد وحماس‏.‏ 
وحينئذ قال له زيد بن حارثة‏:‏ كيف تدخل عليهم وقد أخرجوك‏؟‏ يعنى قريشًا، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا زيد، إن الله جاعل لما ترى فرجًا ومخرجًا، وإن الله ناصر دينه، ومظهر نبيه‏)‏‏.‏ وسار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا دنا من مكة مكث بحِرَاء، وبعث رجلًا من خزاعة إلى الأخنس بن شَرِيق ليجيره، فقال‏:‏ أنا حليف، والحليف لا يجير ، فبعث إلى سهيل بن عمرو، فقال سهيل‏:‏ إن بني عامر لا تجير على بني كعب، فبعث إلى المطعم بن عدى، فقال المطعم‏:‏ نعم ، ثم تسلح ودعا بنيه وقومه ، فقال‏:‏ البسوا السلاح، وكونوا عند أركان البيت، فإني قد أجرت محمدًا، ثم بعث إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ أن ادخل، فدخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه زيد بن حارثة حتى انتهي إلى المسجد الحرام، فقام المطعم بن عدى على راحلته فنادى‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، إني قد أجرت محمدًا فلا يهجه أحد منكم، وانتهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الركن فاستلمه، وطاف بالبيت، وصلى ركعتين، وانصرف إلى بيته، ومطعم بن عدى وولده محدقون به بالسلاح حتى دخل بيته‏.‏ 
وقيل‏:‏ إن أبا جهل سأل مطعمًا‏:‏ أمجير أنت أم متابع ـ مسلم‏؟‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ بل مجير‏.‏ قال‏:‏ قد أجرنا من أجرت‏.‏ 
وقد حفظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للمطعم هذا الصنيع، فقال في أسارى بدر‏:‏ ‏(‏لو كان المطعم بن عدى حيًا ثم كلمنى في هؤلاء النتنى لتركتهم له‏)‏‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

عرض الإسلام علي القبائل والأفراد  
في ذى القعدة سنة عشر من النبوة ـ في أواخر يونيو أو أوائل يوليو سنة 619 م ـ عاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مكة؛ ليستأنف عرض الإسلام على القبائل والأفراد، ولاقتراب الموسم كان الناس يأتون إلى مكة رجالا، وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق لأداء فريضة الحج، وليشهدوا منافع لهم، ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات، فانتهز رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الفرصة، فأتاهم قبيلة قبيلة يعرض عليهم الإسلام ويدعوهم إليه ، كما كان يدعوهم منذ السنة الرابعة من النبوة ، وقد بدأ يطلب منهم من هذه السنة ـ العاشرة ـ أن يؤووه وينصروه ويمنعوه حتى يبلغ ما بعثه الله به‏.  القبائل التي عرض عليها الإسلام  
قال الزهرى‏:‏ وكان ممن يسمى لنا من القبائل الذين أتاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودعاهم وعرض نفسه عليهم‏:‏ بنو عامر بن صَعْصَعَة، ومُحَارِب بن خَصَفَة، وفزارة، وغسان، ومرة، وحنيفة، وسليم، وعَبْس، وبنو نصر، وبنو البَكَّاء، وكندة، وكلب، والحارث بن كعب، وعُذْرَة، والحضارمة، فلم يستجب منهم أحد‏.‏ 
وهذه القبائل التي سماها الزهرى لم يكن عرض الإسلام عليها في سنة واحدة ولا في موسم واحد، بل إنما كان ما بين السنة الرابعة من النبوة إلى آخر موسم قبل الهجرة‏.‏ ولا يمكن تسمية سنة معينة لعرض الإسلام على قبيلة معينة، ولكن الأكثر كان في السنة العاشرة‏.‏ 
أما كيفية عرض الإسلام على هذه القبائل، وكيف كانت ردودهم على هذا العرض فقد ذكرها ابن إسحاق،    ونلخصها فيما يلي‏:‏ 1  
ـ بنو كلب‏:‏ أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بطن منهم يقال لهم‏:‏ بنو عبد الله، فدعاهم إلى الله وعرض عليهم نفسه، حتى إنه ليقول لهم‏:‏ ‏(‏يا بني عبد الله، إن الله قد أحسن اسم أبيكم‏)‏، فلم يقبلوا منه ما عرض عليهم‏.‏ 
2 ـ بنو حنيفة‏:‏ أتاهم في منازلهم فدعاهم إلى الله، وعرض عليهم نفسه، فلم يكن أحد من العرب أقبح عليه ردًا منهم‏.‏ 
3 ـ وأتى إلى بني عامر بن صعصعة‏:‏ فدعاهم إلى الله، وعرض عليهم نفسه، فقال بَيْحَرَة بن فِرَاس ‏[‏رجل منهم‏]‏‏:‏ والله، لو إني أخذت هذا الفتى من قريش لأكلت به العرب، ثم قال‏:‏ أرأيت إن نحن بايعناك على أمرك، ثم أظهرك الله على من خالفك أيكون لنا الأمر من بعدك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏الأمر إلى الله، يضعه حيث يشاء‏)‏، فقال له‏:‏ أفَتُهْدَفُ نحورنا للعرب دونك، فإذا أظهرك الله كان الأمر لغيرنا، لا حاجة لنا بأمرك، فأبوا عليه‏.‏  
ولما رجعت بنو عامر تحدثوا إلى شيخ لهم لم يواف الموسم لكبر سنه، وقالوا له‏:‏ جاءنا فتى من قريش من بني عبد المطلب يزعم أنه نبى، يدعونا إلى أن نمنعه ونقوم معه، ونخرج به إلى بلادنا، فوضع الشيخ يديه على رأسه ثم قال‏:‏ يا بني عامر وهل لها من تَلاَف‏؟‏ هل لذُنَابَاها من مَطْلَب‏؟‏ والذي نفس فلان بيده ما تَقَوَّلَها إسماعيلى قط، وإنها لحق، فأين رأيكم كان عنكم‏؟‏‏.‏   المؤمنون من غير أهل مكة  
وكما عرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الإسلام على القبائل والوفود، عرض على الأفراد والأشخاص، وحصل من بعضهم على ردود صالحة، وآمن به عدة رجال بعد هذا الموسم بقليل، وهاك نبذة منهم‏:‏ 
1 ـ سويد بن الصامت‏:‏ 
كان شاعرًا لبيبًا، من سكان يثرب، يسميه قومه ‏[‏الكامل‏]‏ لجلده وشعره وشرفه ونسبه، جاء مكة حاجًا أو معتمرًا، فدعاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإسلام، فقال‏:‏ لعل الذي معك مثل الذي معى‏.‏ فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏وما الذي معك‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ حكمة لقمان‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏اعرضها عليَّ‏)‏‏.‏ فعرضها، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إن هذا لكلام حسن، والذي معى أفضل من هذا؛ قرآن أنزله الله تعالى عليّ، هو هدى ونور‏)‏، فتلا عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن، ودعاه إلى الإسلام، فأسلم، وقال‏:‏ إن هذا لقول حسن‏.‏ فلما قدم المدينة لم يلبث أن قتل في وقعة بين الأوس والخزرج قبل يوم بعاث‏.‏ والأغلب أنه أسلم في أوائل السنة الحادية عشرة من النبوة‏.‏ 
2 ـ إياس بن معاذ‏:‏ 
كان غلامًا حدثا من سكان يثرب، قدم في وفد من الأوس، جاءوا يلتمسون الحلف من قريش على قومهم من الخزرج، وذلك قبيل حـرب بعاث في أوائل سنة 11 من النبوة؛ إذ كانت نيران العداوة متقدة في يثرب بين القبيلتين ـ وكان الأوس أقل عددًا من الخزرج ـ فلما علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمقدمهم جاءهم، فجلس إليهم، وقال لهم‏:‏ ‏(‏هل لكم في خير مما جئتم له‏؟‏‏)‏ فقالوا‏:‏ وما ذاك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أنا رسول الله، بعثنى إلى العباد، أدعوهم إلى أن يعبدوا الله ولا يشركوا به شيئًا، وأنزل عليّ الكتاب‏)‏، ثم ذكر لهم الإسلام، وتلا عليهم القرآن‏.‏ فقال إياس بن معاذ‏:‏ أي قوم، هذا والله خير مما جئتم له، فأخذ أبو الحيسر أنس بن رافع ـ رجل من الوفد ـ حفنة من تراب البطحاء فرمى بها وجه إياس، وقال‏:‏ دعنا فلعمرى لقد جئنا لغير هذا، فصمت إياس، وقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وانصرفوا إلى المدينة من غير أن ينجحوا في عقد حلف مع قريش‏.‏ 
وبعد رجوعهم إلى يثرب لم يلبث إياس أن هلك، وكان يهلل ويكبر ويحمد ويسبح عند موته، فلا يشكون أنه مات مسلمًا‏.‏ 
3 ـ أبو ذر الغفاري‏:‏ 
وكان من سكان نواحي يثرب، ولعله لما بلغ إلى يثرب خبر مبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسويد بن الصامت وإياس بن معاذ، وقع في أذن أبي ذر أيضًا، وصار سببًا لإسلامه‏.‏ 
روى البخاري عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ قال أبو ذر‏:‏ كنت رجلًا من غفار، فبلغنا أن رجلًا قد خرج بمكة يزعم أنه نبى، فقلت لأخي‏:‏ انطلق إلى هذا الرجل وكلمه، وائتنى بخبره، فانطلق فلقيه، ثم رجع، فقلت‏:‏ ما عندك‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ والله، لقد رأيت رجلًا يأمر بالخير، وينهي عن الشر، فقلت له‏:‏ لم تشفنى من الخبر، فأخذت جرابًا وعصا، ثم أقبلت إلى مكة، فجعلت لا أعرفه، وأكره أن أسأل عنه، وأشرب من ماء زمزم وأكون في المسجد‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فمر بى عليّ‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ كأن الرجل غريب‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ فانطلق إلى المنزل، فانطلقت معه لا يسألنى عن شيء ولا أسأله ولا أخبره‏.‏ فلما أصبحت غدوت إلى المسجد لأسأل عنه، وليس أحد يخبرنى عنه بشيء‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فمر بى عليّ فقال‏:‏ أما نال للرجل يعرف منزله بعد‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ لا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فانطلق معي، قال‏:‏ فقال‏:‏ ما أمرك‏؟‏ وما أقدمك هذه البلدة‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ قلت له‏:‏إن كتمت عليّ أخبرتك، قال‏:‏ فإني أفعل، قال‏:‏ قلت له‏:‏ بلغنا أنه قد خرج هاهنا رجل يزعم أنه نبى الله، فأرسلت أخي يكلمه فرجع ولم يشفنى من الخبر، فأردت أن ألقاه‏.‏ 
فقال له‏:‏ أما إنك قد رشدت‏.‏ هذا وجهي إليه، ادخل حيث أدخل فإني إن رأيت أحدًا أخافه عليك قمت إلى الحائط كإني أصلح نعلى، وامض أنت‏.‏ فمضى ومضيت معه حتى دخل، ودخلت معه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏فقلت له‏:‏اعرض عليّ الإسلام‏.‏ فعرضه، فأسلمت مكإني ، فقال لي‏:‏ ‏(‏يا أبا ذر، اكتم هذا الأمر، وارجع إلى بلدك، فإذا بلغك ظهورنا فأقبل‏)‏‏.‏ فقلت‏:‏ والذي بعثك بالحق لأصرخن بها بين أظهرهم، فجئت إلى المسجد، وقريش فيه ، فقلت‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، إني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله ، فقالوا‏:‏ قوموا إلى هذا الصابئ‏.‏ فقاموا، فضربت لأموت، فأدركنى العباس فأكب عليّ، ثم أقبل عليهم فقال‏:‏ ويلكم تقتلون رجلًا من غفار‏؟‏ ومتجركم وممركم على غفار، فأقلعوا عنى‏.‏ فلما أن أصبحت الغد، رجعت، فقلت مثل ما قلت بالأمس‏.‏ فقالوا‏:‏ قوموا إلى هذا الصابئ، فصنع بي ما صنع بالأمس، فأدركني العباس، فأكب عليّ وقال مثل مقالته بالأمس‏.‏ 
4 ـ طُفَيْل بن عمرو الدَّوْسى‏:‏ 
كان رجلًا شريفًا، شاعرًا لبيبًا، رئيس قبيلة دوس، وكانت لقبيلته إمارة أو شبه إمارة في بعض نواحى اليمن، قدم مكة في عام 11 من النبوة، فاستقبله أهلها قبل وصوله إليها، وبذلوا له أجل تحية وأكرم تقدير، وقالوا له‏:‏ يا طفيل، إنك قدمت بلادنا، وهذا الرجل الذي بين أظهرنا قد أعضل بنا، وقد فرق جماعتنا، وشتت أمرنا، وإنما قوله كالسحر، يفرق بين الرجل وأبيه، وبين الرجل وأخيه ، وبين الرجل وزوجـه، وإنا نخشى عليك وعلى قومك ما قد دخل علينا، فلا تكلمه ولا تسمعن منه شيئًا‏.‏ 
يقول طفيل‏:‏ فوالله ما زالوا بي حتى أجمعت ألا أسمع منه شيئًا، ولا أكلمه، حتى حشوت أذنى حين غدوت إلى المسجد كُرْسُفًا؛ فرقًا من أن يبلغنى شيء من قوله، قال‏:‏ فغدوت إلى المسجد فإذا هو قائم يصلى عند الكعبة، فقمت قريبًا منه، فأبي الله إلا أن يسمعنى بعض قوله، فسمعت كلامًا حسنًا، فقلت في نفسى‏:‏ واثكل أمي، والله إني رجل لبيب شاعر؛ ما يخفي عليّ الحسن من القبيح، فما يمنعنى أن أسمع من هذا الرجل ما يقول‏؟‏ فإن كان حسنًا قبلته، وإن كان قبيحًا تركته، فمكثت حتى انصرف إلى بيته فاتبعته، حتى إذا دخل بيته دخلت عليه، فعرضت عليه قصة مقدمى، وتخويف الناس إياي، وسد الأذن بالكرسف، ثم سماع بعض كلامه، وقلت له‏:‏ اعرض عليّ أمرك، فعرض عليّ الإسلام، وتلا عليّ القرآن‏.‏ فوالله ما سمعت قولًا قط أحسن منه، ولا أمرًا أعدل منه، فأسلمت وشهدت شهادة الحق، وقلت له‏:‏ إني مطاع في قومى، وراجع إليهم، وداعيهم إلى الإسلام، فادع الله أن يجعل لى آية، فدعا‏.‏ 
وكانت آيته أنه لما دنا من قومه جعل الله نورًا في وجهه مثل المصباح، فقال‏:‏ اللهم في غير وجهي‏.‏ أخشى أن يقولوا‏:‏ هذه مثلة، فتحول النور إلى سوطه، فدعا أباه وزوجته إلى الإسلام فأسلما، وأبطأ عليه قومه في الإسلام، لكن لم يزل بهم حتى هاجر بعد الخندق، ومعه سبعون أو ثمانون بيتًا من قومه، وقد أبلى في الإسلام بلاء حسنًا، وقتل شهيدًا يوم اليمامة‏.‏ 
5 ـ ضِمَاد الأزدى‏:‏ 
كان من أزْدِ شَنُوءَة من اليمن، وكان يرقى من هذا الريح، قدم مكة فسمع سفهاءها يقولون‏:‏ إن محمدًا مجنون، فقال‏:‏ لو إني أتيت هذا الرجل لعل الله يشفيه على يدى، فلقيه، فقال‏:‏ يا محمد، إني أرقى من هذا الريح، فهل لك‏؟‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلله فلا هادى له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله‏.‏ أما بعد‏)‏‏.‏  
فقال‏:‏ أعد عليّ كلماتك هؤلاء، فأعادهن عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرات، فقال‏:‏ لقد سمعت قول الكهنة، وقول السحرة، وقول الشعراء، فما سمعت مثل كلماتك هؤلاء، ولقد بلغن قاموس البحر، هات يدك أبايعك على الإسلام، فبايعه‏.‏    ست نسمات طيبة من أهل يثرب 
وفي موسم الحج من سنة 11 من النبوة ـ يوليو سنة 620م ـ وجدت الدعوة الإسلامية بذورًا صالحة، سرعان ما تحولت إلى شجرات باسقات، اتقى المسلمون في ظلالها الوارفة لفحات الظلم والعدوان حتى تغير مجرى الأحداث وتحول خط التاريخ‏.‏ 
وكان من حكمته صلى الله عليه وسلم إزاء ما كان يلقى من أهل مكة من التكذيب والصد عن سبيل الله أنه كان يخرج إلى القبائل في ظلام الليل، حتى لا يحول بينه وبينهم أحد من أهل مكة المشركين‏.‏ 
فخرج ليلة ومعه أبو بكر وعلى، فمر على منازل ذُهْل وشيبان بن ثعلبة ، وكلمهم في الإسلام‏.‏ وقد دارت بين أبي بكر وبين رجل من ذهل أسئلة وردود طريفة، وأجاب بنو شيبان بأرجى الأجوبة، غير أنهم توقفوا في قبول الإسلام‏.‏ 
ثم مر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعقبة منى، فسمع أصوات رجال يتكلمون فعمدهم حتى لحقهم، وكانوا ستة نفر من شباب يثرب كلهم من الخزرج، وهم‏:‏ 
1 ـ أسعد بن زُرَارة ‏[‏من بني النجار‏]‏‏.‏ 
2 ـ عوف بن الحارث بن رفاعة ابن عَفْراء ‏[‏من بني النجار‏]‏‏.‏ 
3 ـ رافع بن مالك بن العَجْلان ‏[‏من بني زُرَيْق‏]‏‏.‏ 
4 ـ قُطْبَة بن عامر بن حديدة ‏[‏من بني سلمة‏]‏‏.‏ 
5 ـ عُقْبَة بن عامر بن نابي ‏[‏من بني حَرَام بن كعب ‏]‏‏.‏ 
6 ـ جابر بن عبد الله بن رِئاب ‏[‏من بني عبيد بن غَنْم ‏]‏‏.‏ 
وكان من سعادة أهل يثرب أنهم كانوا يسمعون من حلفائهم من يهود المدينة، إذا كان بينهم شيء، أن نبيًا من الأنبياء مبعوث في هذا الزمان سيخرج، فنتبعه، ونقتلكم معه قتل عاد وإرم‏.‏ 
فلما لحقهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لهم‏:‏ ‏(‏من أنتم‏؟‏‏)‏ قالوا‏:‏ نفر من الخزرج، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏من موالى اليهود‏؟‏‏)‏ أي حلفائهم، قالوا‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أفلا تجلسون أكلمكم‏؟‏‏)‏ قالوا‏:‏ بلى، فجلسوا معه، فشرح لهم حقيقة الإسلام ودعوته، ودعاهم إلى الله عز وجل، وتلا عليهم القرآن‏.‏ فقال بعضهم لبعض‏:‏ تعلمون والله يا قوم، إنه للنبى الذي توعدكم به يهود، فلا تسبقنكم إليه، فأسرعوا إلى إجابة دعوته، وأسلموا‏.‏ 
وكانوا من عقلاء يثرب، أنهكتهم الحرب الأهلية التي مضت قريبًا، والتي لا يزال لهيبها مستعرًا، فأملوا أن تكون دعوته سببًا لوضع الحرب، فقالوا‏:‏ إنا قد تركنا قومنا ولا قوم بينهم من العداوة والشر ما بينهم، فعسى أن يجمعهم الله بك، فسنقدم عليهم، فندعوهم إلى أمرك، ونعرض عليهم الذي أجبناك إليه من هذا الدين ، فإن يجمعهم الله عليك فلا رجل أعز منك‏.‏  
ولما رجع هؤلاء إلى المدينة حملوا إليها رسالة الإسلام، حتى لم تبق دار من دور الأنصار إلا وفيه ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

استطراد ـ زواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعائشة 
وفي شوال من هذه السنة ـ سنة 11 من النبوة ـ تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عائشة الصديقة رضي الله عنها وهي بنت ست سنين وبني بها بالمدينة في شوال في السنة الأولى من الهجرة وهي بنت تسع سنين‏.‏    الإســراء والمعــراج  
وبينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمـر بهذه المرحلة، وأخذت الدعوة تشق طريقًا بين النجاح والاضطهـاد، وبـدأت نجـوم الأمل تتلمح في آفاق بعيدة، وقع حادث الإسراء والمعـراج‏.‏ واختلف في تعيين زمنه على أقوال شتى‏:‏ 
1 ـ فقيل‏:‏ كان الإسراء في السنة التي أكرمه الله فيها بالنبوة، واختاره الطبرى‏.‏ 
2 ـ وقيل‏:‏ كان بعد المبعث بخمس سنين، رجح ذلك النووى والقرطبى‏.‏ 
3 ـ وقيل‏:‏ كان ليلة السابع والعشرين من شهر رجب سنة 10 من النبوة‏.‏ 
4 ـ وقيل‏:‏ قبل الهجرة بستة عشر شهرًا، أي في رمضان سنة 12 من النبوة‏.‏ 
5 ـ وقيل‏:‏ قبل الهجرة بسنة وشهرين، أي في المحرم سنة 13 من النبوة‏.‏ 
6 ـ وقيل‏:‏ قبل الهجرة بسنة، أي في ربيع الأول سنة 13 من النبوة‏.‏ 
وَرُدَّتِ الأقوالُ الثلاثة الأول بأن خديجة رضي الله عنها توفيت في رمضان سنة عشر من النبوة، وكانت وفاتها قبل أن تفرض الصلوات الخمس‏.‏ ولا خلاف أن فرض الصلوات الخمس كان ليلة الإسراء‏.‏ أما الأقوال الثلاثة الباقية فلم أجد ما أرجح به واحدًا منها، غير أن سياق سورة الإسراء يدل على أن الإسراء متأخر جدًا‏.‏ 
وروى أئمة الحديث تفاصيل هذه الوقعة، وفيما يلي نسردها بإيجاز‏:‏ 
قال ابن القيم‏:‏ أسرى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بجسده على الصحيح من المسجد الحرام إلى بيت المقدس، راكبًا على البُرَاق، صحبة جبريل عليهما الصلاة والسلام، فنزل هناك، وصلى بالأنبياء إمامًا، وربط البراق بحلقة باب المسجد‏.‏ 
ثم عرج به تلك الليلة من بيت المقدس إلى السماء الدنيا، فاستفتح له جبريل ففتح له، فرأي هنالك آدم أبا البشر، فسلم عليه، فرحب به ورد عليه السلام، وأقر بنبوته، وأراه الله أرواح السعداء عن يمينه، وأرواح الأشقياء عن يساره‏.‏ 
ثم عرج به إلى السماء الثانية، فاستفتح له، فرأي فيها يحيى بن زكريا وعيسى ابن مريم، فلقيهما وسلم عليهما، فردا عليه ورحبا به، وأقرّا بنبوته‏.‏ 
ثم عرج به إلى السماء الثالثة، فرأي فيها يوسف، فسلم عليه فرد عليه ورحب به، وأقر بنبوته‏.‏ 
ثم عرج به إلى السماء الرابعة، فرأي فيها إدريس، فسلم عليه، فرد عليه، ورحب به، وأقر بنبوته‏.‏ 
ثم عرج به إلى السماء الخامسة، فرأي فيها هارون بن عمران، فسلم عليه، فرد عليه ورحب به، وأقر بنبوته‏.‏ 
ثم عرج به إلى السماء السادسة، فلقى فيها موسى بن عمران، فسلم عليه، فرد عليه ورحب به، وأقر بنبوته‏.‏ 
فلما جاوزه بكى موسى، فقيل له‏:‏ ما يبكيك ‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ أبكى؛ لأن غلامًا بعث من بعدى يدخل الجنة من أمته أكثر مما يدخلها من أمتى‏.‏ 
ثم عرج به إلى السماء السابعة، فلقى فيها إبراهيم عليه السلام، فسلم عليه، فرد عليه، ورحب به، وأقر بنبوته‏.‏ 
ثم رفع إلى سدرة المنتهى، فإذا نَبْقُها مثل قِلاَل هَجَر، وإذا ورقها مثل آذان الفيلة، ثم غشيها فراش من ذهب، ونور وألوان، فتغيرت، فما أحد من خلق الله يستطيع أن يصفها من حسنها‏.‏ ثم رفع له البيت المعمور، وإذا هو يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك ثم لا يعودون‏.‏ ثم أدخل الجنة، فإذا فيها حبائل اللؤلؤ، وإذا ترابها المسك‏.‏ وعرج به حتى ظهر لمستوى يسمع فيه صَرِيف الأقلام‏.‏ 
ثم عرج به إلى الجبّار جل جلاله، فدنا منه حتى كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى، فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى، وفرض عليه خمسين صلاة، فرجع حتى مرّ على موسى فقال له‏:‏ بم أمرك ربك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏بخمسين صلاة‏)‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ إن أمتك لا تطيق ذلك، ارجع إلى ربك فاسأله التخفيف لأمتك، فالتفت إلى جبريل، كأنه يستشيره في ذلك، فأشار‏:‏ أن نعم إن شئت، فعلا به جبريل حتى أتى به الجبار تبارك وتعالى، وهو في مكانه ـ هذا لفظ البخاري في بعض الطرق ـ فوضع عنه عشرًا، ثم أنزل حتى مر بموسى، فأخبره، فقال‏:‏ ارجع إلى ربك فاسأله التخفيف، فلم يزل يتردد بين موسى وبين الله عز وجل، حتى جعلها خمسًا، فأمره موسى بالرجوع وسؤال التخفيف، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏قد استحييت من ربي، ولكني أرضى وأسلم‏)‏، فلما بعد نادى مناد‏:‏ قد أمضيت فريضتى وخففت عن عبادى‏.‏ انتهي‏.‏ 
ثم ذكر ابن القيم خلافًا في رؤيته صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه تبارك وتعالى، ثم ذكر كلامًا لابن تيمية بهذا الصدد، وحاصل البحث أن الرؤية بالعين لم تثبت أصلًا، وهو قول لم يقله أحد من الصحابة‏.‏ وما نقل عن ابن عباس من رؤيته مطلقًا ورؤيته بالفؤاد فالأول لا ينافي الثاني‏.‏ 
ثم قال‏:‏ وأما قوله تعالى في سورة النجم‏:‏ ‏{‏ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى‏}‏ ‏[‏النجم‏:‏8‏]‏ فهو غير الدنو الذي في قصة الإسراء، فإن الذي في سورة النجم هو دنو جبريل وتدليه، كما قالت عائشة وابن مسعود، والسياق يدل عليه، وأما الدنو والتدلى في حديث الإسراء فذلك صريح في أنه دنو الرب تبارك وتعالى وتدليه، ولا تعرض في سورة النجم لذلك، بل فيه أنه رآه نزلة أخرى عند سدرة المنتهى‏.‏ وهذا هو جبريل، رآه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على صورته مرتين‏:‏ مرة في الأرض، ومرة عند سدرة المنتهى، والله أعلم‏.‏ انتهى‏.‏ 
وقد جاء في بعض الطرق أن صدره صلى الله عليه وسلم شق في هذه المرة أيضًا، وقد رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الـرحلة أمورًا عديدة‏:‏ 
عرض عليه اللبن والخمر، فاختار اللبن، فقيل‏:‏ هديت الفطرة أو أصبت الفطرة، أما إنك لو أخذت الخمر غوت أمتك‏.‏ 
ورأي أربعة أنهار يخرجن من أصل سدرة المنتهى‏:‏ نهران ظاهران ونهران باطنان، فالظاهران هما‏:‏ النيل والفرات، عنصرهما‏.‏ والباطنان‏:‏ نهران في الجنة‏.‏ ولعل رؤية النيل والفرات كانت إشارة إلى تمكن الإسلام من هذين القطرين، والله أعلم‏.‏ 
ورأى مالكًا خازن النار، وهو لا يضحك، وليس على وجهه بشر ولا بشاشة، وكذلك رأي الجنة والنار‏.‏ 
ورأى أكلة أموال اليتامى ظلمًا لهم مشافر كمشافر الإبل، يقذفون في أفواههم قطعًا من نار كالأفهار، فتخرج من أدبارهم‏.‏ 
ورأى أكلة الربا لهم بطون كبيرة لا يقدرون لأجلها أن يتحولوا عن أماكنهم، ويمر بهم آل فرعون حين يعرضون على النار فيطأونهم‏.‏ 
ورأى الزناة بين أيديهم لحم سمين طيب، إلى جنبه لحم غث منتن، يأكلون من الغث المنتن، ويتركون الطيب السمين‏.‏ 
ورأى النساء اللاتى يدخلن على الرجال من ليس من أولادهم، رآهن معلقات بثديهن‏.‏ 
ورأى عيرًا من أهل مكة في الإياب والذهاب، وقد دلهم على بعير نَدَّ لهم، وشرب ماءهم من إناء مغطى وهم نائمون، ثم ترك الإناء مغطى، وقد صار ذلك دليلًا على صدق دعواه في صباح ليلة الإسراء‏.‏ 
قال ابن القيم‏:‏ فلما أصبح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قومه أخبرهم بما أراه الله عز وجل من آياته الكبرى، فاشتد تكذيبهم له وأذاهم واستضرارهم عليه، وسألوه أن يصف لهم بيت المقدس، فجلاه الله له، حتى عاينه، فطفق يخبرهم عن آياته، ولا يستطيعون أن يردوا عليه شيئًا، وأخبرهم عن عيرهم في مسراه ورجوعه، وأخبرهم عن وقت قدومها، وأخبرهم عن البعير الذي يقدمها، وكان الأمر كما قال، فلم يزدهم ذلك إلا نفورًا، وأبي الظالمون إلا كفورًا ‏.‏ 
يقال‏:‏ سُمى أبو بكر رضي الله عنه صديقًا؛ لتصديقه هذه الوقعة حين كذبها الناس‏.‏ 
وأوجز وأعظم ما ورد في تعليل هذه الرحلة هو قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا‏}‏ ‏[‏الإسراء‏:‏ 1‏]‏ وهذه سنة الله في الأنبياء، قال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏75‏]‏، وقال لموسى عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏{‏لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى‏}‏ ‏[‏طه‏:‏23‏]‏، وقد بين مقصود هذه الإراءة بقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ‏}‏ فبعد استناد علوم الأنبياء إلى رؤية الآيات يحصل لهم من عين اليقين ما لا يقادر قدره، وليس الخبر كالمعاينة، فيتحملون في سبيل الله ما لا يتحمل غيرهم، وتصير جميع قوات الدنيا عندهم كجناح بعوضة لا يعبأون بها إذا ما تدول عليهم بالمحن والعذاب‏.‏ 
والحكم والأسرار التي تكمن وراء جزئيات هذه الرحلة إنما محل بحثها كتب أسرار الشريعة، ولكن هنا حقائق بسيطة تتفجر من ينابيع هذه الرحلة المباركة، وتتدفق إلى حدائق أزهار السيرة النبوية ـ على صاحبها الصلاة والسلام والتحية ـ أرى أن أسجل بعضًا منها بالإيجاز‏:‏ 
يرى القارئ في سورة الإسراء أن الله ذكر قصة الإسراء في آية واحدة فقط، ثم أخذ في ذكر فضائح اليهود وجرائمهم، ثم نبههم بأن هذا القرآن يهدى للتى هي أقوم، فربما يظن القارئ أن الآيتين ليس بينهما ارتباط، والأمر ليس كذلك، فإن الله تعالى يشير بهذا الأسلوب إلى أن الإسراء إنما وقع إلى بيت المقدس؛ لأن اليهود سيعزلون عن منصب قيادة الأمة الإنسانية؛ لما ارتكبوا من الجرائم التي لا مجال بعدها لبقائهم على هذا المنصب، وإن الله سينقل هذا المنصب فعلا إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويجمع له مركزى الدعوة الإبراهيمية كليهما، فقد آن أوان انتقال القيادة الروحية من أمة إلى أمة؛ من أمة ملأت تاريخها بالغدر والخيانة والإثم والعدوان، إلى أمة تتدفق بالبر والخيرات، ولا يزال رسولها يتمتع بوحى القرآن الذي يهدى للتى هي أقوم‏.‏ 
ولكن كيف تنتقل هذه القيادة، والرسول يطوف في جبال مكة مطرودًا بين الناس‏؟‏ هذا السؤال يكشف الغطاء عن حقيقة أخرى، وهي أن عهدًا من هذه الدعوة الإسلامية قد أوشك إلى النهاية والتمام، وسيبدأ عهد آخر جديد يختلف عن الأول في مجراه، ولذلك نرى بعض الآيات تشتمل على إنذار سافر ووعيد شديد بالنسبة إلى المشركين ‏{‏ وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَن نُّهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُواْ فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مِن بَعْدِ نُوحٍ وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًَا بَصِيرًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الإسراء‏:‏16، 17‏]‏ وبجنب هذه الآيات آيات أخرى تبين للمسلمين قواعد الحضارة وبنودها ومبادئها التي يبتنى عليها مجتمعهم الإسلامى، كأنهم قد أووا إلى أرض امتلكوا فيها أمورهم من جميع النواحى، وكونوا وحدة متماسكة تدور عليها رحى المجتمع، ففيه إشارة إلى أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سيجد ملجأ ومأمنًا يستقر فيه أمره، ويصير مركزًا لبث دعوته في أرجاء الدنيا‏.‏ هذا سر من أسرار هذه الرحلة المباركة، يتصل ببحثنا فآثرنا ذكره‏.‏ 
ولأجل هذه الحكمة وأمثالها نرى أن الإسراء إنما وقع إما قبيل بيعة العقبة الأولى أو بين العقبتين، والله أعلم‏.‏    بيعة العقبة الأولى    
قد ذكرنا أن ستة نفر من أهل يثرب أسلموا في موسم الحج سنة 11 من النبوة، ووعدوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإبلاغ رسالته في قومهم‏.‏ 
وكان من جراء ذلك أن جاء في الموسم التالي ـ موسم الحج سنة 12 من النبوة، يوليو سنة 621م ـ اثنا عشر رجلًا، فيهم خمسة من الستة الذين كانوا قد التقوا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في العام السابق ـ والسادس الذي لم يحضر هو جابر بن عبد الله بن رِئاب ـ وسبعة سواهم، وهم‏:‏ 
1 ـ معاذ بن الحارث، ابن عفراء من بني النجار ‏[‏من الخزرج‏]‏ 
2 ـ ذَكْوَان بن عبد القيس من بني زُرَيْق‏.‏ ‏[‏من الخزرج‏]‏ 
3 ـ عبادة بن الصامت من بني غَنْم ‏[‏من الخزرج‏]‏ 
4 ـ يزيد بن ثعلبة من حلفاء بني غنم ‏[‏من الخزرج‏]‏ 
5 ـ العباس بن عُبَادة بن نَضْلَة من بني سالم ‏[‏من الخزرج‏]‏ 
6 ـ أبو الهَيْثَم بن التَّيَّهَان من بني عبد الأشهل ‏[‏من الأوس‏]‏‏.‏ 
7 ـ عُوَيْم بن ساعدة من بني عمرو بن عَوْف ‏[‏من الأوس‏]‏‏.‏ 
الأخيران من الأوس، والبقية كلهم من الخزرج‏.‏ 
التقى هؤلاء برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند العقبة بمنى فبايعوه بيعة النساء، أي وفق بيعتهن التي نزلت بعد الحديبية‏.‏ 
روى البخاري عن عبادة بن الصامت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏تعالوا بايعوني على ألا تشركوا بالله شيئًا، ولا تسرقوا، ولا تزنوا، ولا تقتلوا أولادكم، ولا تأتوا ببهتان تفترونه بين أيديكم وأرجلكم، ولا تعصوني في معروف، فمن وفي منكم فأجره على الله، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئًا فعوقب به في الدنيا، فهو له كفارة، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئًا فستره الله، فأمـره إلى الله؛ إن شاء عاقبه، وإن شاء عفا عـنه‏)‏‏.‏ قــال‏:‏ فبايعته ـ وفي نسخة‏:‏ فبايعناه ـ على ذلك‏.   سفير الإسلام في المدينة  
وبعد أن تمت البيعة وانتهى الموسم بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع هؤلاء المبايعين أول سفير في يثرب؛ ليعلم المسلمين فيها شرائع الإسلام، ويفقههم في الدين، وليقوم بنشر الإسلام بين الذين لم يزالوا على الشرك، واختار لهذه السفارة شابًا من شباب الإسلام من السابقين الأولين، وهو مُصْعَب بن عُمَيْر العبدرى رضي الله عنه‏.‏    النجاح المغتبط 
نزل مصعب بن عمير على أسعد بن زُرَارة، وأخذا يبثان الإسلام في أهل يثرب بجد وحماس، وكان مصعب يُعْرَف بالمقرئ‏.‏ 
ومن أروع ما يروى من نجاحه في الدعوة أن أسعد بن زرارة خرج به يومًا يريد دار بني عبد الأشهل ودار بني ظَفَر، فدخلا في حائط من حوائط بني ظفر، وجلسا على بئر يقال لها‏:‏ بئر مَرَق، واجتمع إليهما رجال من المسلمين ـ وسعد بن معاذ وأُسَيْد بن حُضَيْر سيدا قومهما من بني عبد الأشهل يومئذ على الشرك ـ فلما سمعا بذلك قال سعد لأسيد‏:‏ اذهب إلى هذين اللذين قد أتيا ليسفها ضعفاءنا فازجرهما، وانههما عن أن يأتيا دارينا، فإن أسعد بن زرارة ابن خالتي، ولولا ذلك لكفيتك هذا‏.‏ 
فأخذ أسيد حربته وأقبل إليهما، فلما رآه أسعد قال لمصعب‏:‏ هذا سيد قومه قد جاءك فاصدق الله فيه، قال مصعب‏:‏ إن يجلس أكلمه‏.‏ وجاء أسيد فوقف عليهما متشتمًا، وقال‏:‏ ما جاء بكما إلينا‏؟‏ تسفهان ضعفاءنا‏؟‏ اعتزلانا إن كانت لكما بأنفسكما حاجة، فقال له مصعب‏:‏ أو تجلس فتسمع، فإن رضيت أمرا قبلته، وإن كرهته كف عنك ما تكره، فقال‏:‏ أنصفت، ثم ركز حربته وجلس، فكلمه مصعب بالإسلام، وتلا عليه القرآن‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فو الله لعرفنا في وجهه الإسلام قبل أن يتكلم، في إشراقه وتهلله، ثم قال‏:‏ ما أحسن هذا وأجمله‏؟‏ كيف تصنعون إذا أردتم أن تدخلوا في هذا الدين‏؟‏ 
قالا له‏:‏ تغتسل، وتطهر ثوبك، ثم تشهد شهادة الحق، ثم تصلى ركعتين‏.‏ فقام واغتسل، وطهر ثوبه وتشهد وصلى ركعتين، ثم قال‏:‏ إن ورائى رجلًا إن تبعكما لم يتخلف عنه أحد من قومه، وسأرشده إليكما الآن ـ سعد بن معاذ ـ ثم أخذ حربته وانصرف إلى سعد في قومه، وهم جلوس في ناديهم‏.‏ فقال سعد‏:‏ أحلف بالله لقد جاءكم بغير الوجه الذي ذهب به من عندكم‏.‏ 
فلما وقف أسيد على النادى قال له سعد‏:‏ ما فعلت‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ كلمت الرجلين، فوالله ما رأيت بهما بأسًا، وقد نهيتهما فقالا‏:‏ نفعل ما أحببت‏.‏ 
وقد حدثت أن بني حارثة خرجوا إلى أسعد بن زرارة ليقتلوه ـ وذلك أنهم قد عرفوا أنه ابن خالتك ـ لِيُخْفِرُوك‏.‏ فقام سعد مغضبًا للذى ذكر له، فأخذ حربته، وخرج إليهما، فلما رآهما مطمئنين عرف أن أسيدًا إنما أراد منه أن يسمع منهما، فوقف عليهما متشتمًا، ثم قال لأسعد بن زرارة‏:‏ والله يا أبا أمامة، لولا ما بينى وبينك من القرابة ما رُمْتَ هذا منى، تغشانا في دارنا بما نكره‏؟‏ 
وقـد كان أسعد قال لمصعب‏:‏ جاءك والله سيد من ورائه قومه، إن يتبعك لم يتخلف عنك منهم أحد، فقال مصعب لسعد بن معاذ‏:‏ أو تقعد فتسمع‏؟‏ فإن رضيت أمرًا قبلته، وإن كرهته عزلنا عنك ما تكره، قال‏:‏ قد أنصفت، ثم ركز حربته فجلس‏.‏ فعـرض عليــه الإسلام، وقـرأ علـيه القـرآن، قـال‏:‏ فعرفنـا والله في وجهـه الإسلام قبـل أن يتكلم، في إشـراقه وتهلّله، ثـم قـال‏:‏ كيـف تصنـعون إذا أسلمتـم‏؟‏ قالا‏:‏ تغتسل، وتطهر ثوبك، ثم تشهد شهادة الحق، ثم تصلى ركعتين‏.‏ ففعل ذلك‏.‏ 
ثم أخذ حربته فأقبل إلى نادى قومه، فلما رأوه قالوا‏:‏ نحلف بالله لقد رجع بغير الوجه الذي ذهب به‏.‏ 
فلما وقف عليهم قال‏:‏ يا بني عبد الأشهل، كيف تعلمون أمرى فيكم‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ سيدنا وأفضلنا رأيًا، وأيمننا نقيبة، قال‏:‏ فإن كلام رجالكم ونسائكم علىّ حرام حتى تؤمنوا بالله ورسوله‏.‏ فما أمسى فيهم رجل ولا امرأة إلا مسلمًا ومسلمة، إلا رجل واحد ـ وهو الأُصَيْرِم ـ تأخر إسلامه إلى يوم أحد، فأسلم ذلك اليوم وقاتل وقتل، ولم يسجد لله سجدة، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏عمل قليلًا وأجر كثيرًا‏)‏‏.‏ 
وأقام مصعب في بيت أسعد بن زرارة يدعو الناس إلى الإسلام، حتى لم تبق دار من دور الأنصار إلا وفيها رجال ونساء مسلمون، إلا ما كان من دار بني أمية بن زيد وخَطْمَة ووائل‏.‏ كان فيهم قيس بن الأسلت الشاعر ـ وكانوا يطيعونه ـ فوقف بهم عن الإسلام حتى كان عام الخندق سنة خمس من الهجرة‏.‏ 
وقبل حلول موسم الحج التالى ـ أي حج السنة الثالثة عشرة ـ عاد مصعب بن عمير إلى مكة يحمل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشائر الفوز، ويقص عليه خبر قبائل يثرب، وما فيها من مواهب الخير، وما لها من قوة ومنعة‏.‏    بيعة العقبة الثانية  
في موسم الحج في السنة الثالثة عشرة من النبوة ـ يونيو سنة 622م ـ حضر لأداء مناسك الحج بضع وسبعون نفسًا من المسلمين من أهل يثرب،جاءوا ضمن حجاج قومهم من المشركين، وقد تساءل هؤلاء المسلمون فيما بينهم ـ وهم لم يزالوا في يثرب أو كانوا في الطريق‏:‏ حتى متى نترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطوف ويطرد في جبال مكة ويخاف‏؟‏ 
فلما قدموا مكة جرت بينهم وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اتصالات سرية أدت إلى اتفاق الفريقين على أن يجتمعوا في أوسط أيام التشريق في الشعب الذي عند العقبة حيث الجمرة الأولى من منى، وأن يتم الاجتماع في سرية تامة في ظلام الليل‏.‏ 
ولنترك أحد قادة الأنصار يصف لنا هذا الاجتماع التاريخي الذي حول مجرى الأيام في صراع الوثنية والإسلام‏.‏ يقول كعب بن مالك الأنصاري رضي الله عنه‏:‏ 
خرجنا إلى الحج، وواعدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعقبة من أوسط أيام التشريق، فلما فرغنا من الحج، وكانت الليلة التي واعدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لها، ومعنا عبد الله بن عمرو بن حَرَام أبو جابر، سيد من ساداتنا، وشريف من أشرافنا، أخذناه معنا ـ وكنا نكتم من معنا من قومنا من المشركين أمرنا ـ فكلمناه وقلنا له‏:‏ يا أبا جابر، إنك سيد من ساداتنا، وشريف من أشرافنا، وإنا نرغب بك عما أنت فيه أن تكون حطبا للنار غدًا‏.‏ ثم دعوناه إلى الإسلام، وأخبرناه بميعاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إيانا العقبة، قال‏:‏ فأسلم وشهد معنا العقبة وكان نقيبًا‏.‏ 
قال كعب‏:‏ فنمنا تلك الليلة مع قومنا في رحالنا حتى إذا مضى ثلث الليل خرجنا من رحالنا لميعاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، نتسلل تسلل القَطَا، مستخفين، حتى اجتمعنا في الشِّعْب عند العقبة، ونحن ثلاثة وسبعون رجلًا، وامرأتان من نسائنا؛ نُسَيْبَة بنت كعب ـ أم عُمَارة ـ من بني مازن بن النجار،وأسماء بنت عمرو ـ أم منيع ـ من بني سلمة‏.‏ 
فاجتمعنا في الشعب ننتظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى جاءنا، ومعه عمه‏:‏ العباس بن عبد المطلب ـ وهو يومئذ على دين قومه ـ إلا أنه أحب أن يحضر أمر ابن أخيه، ويتوثق له، وكان أول متكلم‏.‏    بداية المحادثة وتشريح العباس لخطورة المسئولية  
وبعد أن تكامل المجلس بدأت المحادثات لإبرام التحالف الدينى والعسكرى، وكان أول المتكلمين هو العباس بن عبد المطلب عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، تكلم ليشرح لهم ـ بكل صراحة ـ خطورة المسئولية التي ستلقى على كواهلهم نتيجة هذا التحالف‏.‏ قال‏:‏ 
يا معشر الخزرج ـ وكان العرب يسمون الأنصار خزرجـًا، خزرجـها وأوسـها كليهما ـ إن محمدًا منا حيث قد علمتم، وقد منعناه من قومنا ممن هو على مثل رأينا فيه،فهو في عز من قومه ومنعة في بلده‏.‏ وإنه قد أبي إلا الانحياز إليكم واللحوق بكم، فإن كنتم ترون أنكم وافون له بما دعوتموه إليه، ومانعوه ممن خالفه، فأنتم وما تحملتم من ذلك‏.‏ وإن كنتم ترون أنكم مُسْلِمُوه وخاذلوه بعد الخروج به إليكم فمن الآن فدعوه‏.‏ فإنه في عز ومنعة من قومه وبلده‏.‏ 
قال كعب‏:‏ فقلنا له‏:‏ قد سمعنا ما قلت، فتكلم يا رسول الله، فخذ لنفسك ولربك ما أحببت‏.‏ 
وهذا الجواب يدل على ما كانوا عليه من عزم صميم، وشجاعة مؤمنة، وإخلاص كامل في تحمل هذه المسئولية العظيمة، وتحمل عواقبها الخطيرة‏.‏ 
وألقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك بيانه، ثم تمت البيعة‏.‏    بنود البيعة   
وقد روى ذلك الإمام أحمد عن جابر مفصلًا‏.‏ قال جابر‏:‏ قلنا‏:‏ يا رسول الله، علام نبايعك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ 
‏(‏على السمع والطاعة في النشاط والكسل‏.‏ 
وعلى النفقة في العسر واليسر‏.‏ 
وعلى الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر‏.‏ 
وعلى أن تقوموا في الله، لا تأخذكم في الله لومة لائم‏.‏ 
وعلى أن تنصرونى إذا قدمت إليكم، وتمنعونى مما تمنعون منه أنفسكم وأزواجكم وأبناءكم، ولكم الجنة‏)‏‏.‏ 
وفي رواية كعب ـ التي رواها ابن إسحاق ـ البند الأخير فقط من هذه البنود، ففيه‏:‏ قال كعب‏:‏ فتكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتلا القرآن، ودعا إلى الله، ورغب في الإسلام، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أبايعكم على أن تمنعوني مما تمنعون منه نسائكم وأبناءكم‏)‏‏.‏ فأخذ البراء ابن مَعْرُور بيده ثم قال‏:‏ نعم، والذي بعثك بالحق نبيًا، لنمنعنك مما نمنع أُزُرَنا منه، فبايعنا يا رسول الله، فنحن والله أبناء الحرب وأهل الْحَلْقَة، ورثناها كابرًا عن كابر‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ فاعترض القول ـ والبراء يكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أبو الهيثم بن التَّيَّهَان، فقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إن بيننا وبين الرجال حبالًا، وإنا قاطعوها ـ يعنى اليهود ـ فهل عسيت إن نحن فعلنا ذلك، ثم أظهرك الله إن ترجع إلى قومك وتدعنا‏؟‏ 
قال‏:‏ فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏بل الدَّمُ الدَّمُ، والهَدْمُ الْهَدْمُ، أنا منكم وأنتم منى، أحارب من حاربتم، وأسالم من سالمتم‏)‏‏.‏    التأكيد من خطورة البيعة    
وبعد أن تمت المحادثة حول شروط البيعة، وأجمعوا على الـشروع في عقدها قام رجلان من الرعيل الأول ممن أسلموا في مواسم سنتى 11 و 12 من النبوة، قام أحدهما تلو الآخر؛ ليؤكدا للقوم خطورة المسئولية، حتى لا يبايعوه إلا على جلية من الأمر، وليعرفا مدى استعداد القوم للتضحية، ويتأكدا من ذلك‏.‏ 
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ لما اجتمعوا للبيعة قال العباس بن عبادة بن نَضْلَة‏:‏ هل تدورن علام تبايعون هذا الرجل‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ نعم، قال‏:‏ إنكم تبايعونه على حرب الأحمر والأسود من الناس‏.‏ فإن كنتم ترون أنكم إذا نَهََكَتْ أموالكم مصيبة، وأشرافكم قتلا أسلمتموه، فمن الآن، فهو والله إن فعلتم خزى الدنيا والآخرة‏.‏ وإن كنتم ترون أنكم وافون له بما دعوتموه إليه على نَهْكَة الأموال وقتل الأشراف فخذوه، فهو والله خير الدنيا والآخـرة‏.‏ 
قالوا‏:‏ فإنا نأخذه على مصيبة الأموال وقتل الأشراف، فما لنا بذلك يا رسول الله إن نحن وفينا بذلك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏الجنة‏)‏‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ ابسط يدك، فبسط يده فبايعوه‏.‏ 
وفي رواية جابر ‏[‏قال‏]‏‏:‏ فقمنا نبايعه،فأخذ بيده أسعد بن زرارة ـ وهو أصغر السبعين ـ فقال‏:‏ رويدا يا أهل يثرب، إنا لم نضرب إليه أكباد الإبل إلا ونحن نعلم أنه رسول الله، وأن إخراجه اليوم مفارقة العرب كافة، وقتل خياركم، وأن تعضكم السيوف، فإما أنتم تصبرون على ذلك فخذوه، وأجركم على الله، وإما أنتم تخافون من أنفسكم خيفة فذروه فهو أعذر لكم عند الله‏.‏    عقد البيعة    
وبعد إقرار بنود البيعة، وبعد هذا التأكيد والتأكد بدأ عقد البيعة بالمصافحة، قال جابر ـ بعد أن حكى قول أسعد بن زرارة ـ قال‏:‏ فقالوا‏:‏ يا أسعد، أمِطْ عنا يدك‏.‏ فوالله لا نذر هذه البيعة، ولا نستقيلها‏.‏ 
وحينئذ عرف أسعد مدى استعداد القوم للتضحية في هذا السبيل وتأكد منه ـ وكان هو الداعية الكبير مع مصعب بن عمير ـ فكان هو السابق إلى هذه البيعة‏.‏ قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ فبنو النجار يزعمون أن أبا أمامة أسعد بن زرارة كان أول من ضرب على يده‏.‏ وبعد ذلك بدأت البيعة العامة، قال جابر‏:‏ فقمنا إليه رجلًا رجلًا فأخذ علينا البيعة، يعطينا بذلك الجنة‏.‏ 
وأما بيعة المرأتين اللتين شهدتا الوقعة فكانت قولًا‏.‏ ما صافح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة أجنبية قط‏.‏  
وأما بيعة المرأتين اللتين شهدتا الوقعة فكانت قولًا‏.‏ ما صافح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة أجنبية قط‏.‏    
وبعد أن تمت البيعة طلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يختاروا اثنى عشر زعيمًا يكونون نقباء على قومهم، يكفلون المسئولية عنهم في تنفيذ بنود هذه البيعة، فقال للقوم‏:‏ أخرجوا إلىّ منكم اثنى عشر نقيبًا ليكونوا على قومهم بما فيهم‏.‏ 
فتم اختيارهم في الحال، وكانوا تسعة من الخزرج وثلاثة من الأوس‏.‏وهاك أسماءهم‏:‏  
نقباء الخزرج 
1ـ أسعد بن زُرَارَة بن عدس‏.‏ 
2ـ سعد بن الرَّبِيع بن عمرو‏.‏ 
3ـ عبد الله بن رواحة بن ثعلبة‏.‏ 
4ـ رافع بن مالك بن العَجْلان‏.‏ 
5ـ البراء بن مَعْرُور بن صَخْر‏.‏ 
6ـ عبد الله بن عمرو بن حَرَام‏.‏ 
7ـ عبادة بن الصامت بن قيس‏.‏ 
8 ـ سعد بن عبادة بن دُلَيْم‏.‏ 
9ـ المنذر بن عمرو بن خُنَيْس‏.‏  
نقباء الأوس 
1ـ أُسَيْد بن حُضَيْر بن سِمَاك‏.‏ 
2ـ سعد بن خَيْثَمَة بن الحارث‏.‏ 
3ـ رفاعة بن عبد المنذر بن زبير‏.‏ 
ولما تم اختيار هؤلاء النقباء أخذ عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ميثاقًا آخر بصفتهم رؤساء مسئولين‏.‏ 
قال لهم‏:‏ ‏(‏أنتم على قومكم بما فيهم كفلاء، ككفالـة الحواريين لعيسى ابن مريم، وأنا كفيل على قومي‏)‏ ـ يعنى المسلمين ـ قالوا‏:‏ نعم‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شيطان يكتشف المعاهدة  
ولما تم إبرام المعاهدة، وكان القوم على وشك الارفضاض، اكتشفها أحد الشياطين؛ وحيث إن هذا الاكتشاف جاء في اللحظة الأخيرة، ولم يكن يمكن إبلاغ زعماء قريش هذا الخبر سرًا، ليباغتوا المجتمعين وهم في الشعب، قام ذلك الشيطان على مرتفع من الأرض،وصاح بأنفذ صوت سمع قط‏:‏ يا أهل الجَبَاجب ـ المنازل ـ هل لكم في مُذَمَّم والصباة معه‏؟‏ قد اجتمعوا على حربكم‏.‏ 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏هذا أزَبُّ العقبة، أما والله يا عدو الله لأتفرغن لك‏.‏ ثم أمرهم أن ينفضوا إلى رحالهم‏)‏‏.‏    استعداد الأنصار لضرب قريش    
وعند سماع صوت هذا الشيطان قال العباس بن عبادة بن نضلة‏:‏ والذي بعثك بالحق، إن شئت لنميلن على أهل منى غدًا باسيافنا‏.‏ 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لم نؤمر بذلك، ولكن ارجعوا إلى رحالكم‏)‏، فرجعوا وناموا حتى أصبحوا‏.‏     قريش تقدم الاحتجاج إلى رؤساء يثرب    
لما قـرع هذا الخبر آذان قريش وقعت فيهم ضجة، وساورتهم القلاقل والأحزان؛ لأنهم كانوا على معرفة تامة بعواقب مثل هذه البيعة ونتائجها بالنسبة إلى أنفسهم وأموالهم، فما أن أصبحوا حتى توجه وفد كبير من زعماء مكة وأكابر مجرميها إلى أهل يثرب؛ ليقدم احتجاجه الشديد على هذه المعاهدة، قال الوفد‏:‏ 
‏(‏يا معشر الخزرج، إنه قد بلغنا أنكم قد جئتم إلى صاحبنا هذا تستخرجونه من بين أظهرنا، وتبايعونه على حربنا، وإنه والله ما من حى من العرب أبغض إلينا من أن تنشب الحرب بيننا وبينهم منكم‏)‏‏.‏ 
ولما كان مشركو الخزرج لا يعرفون شيئًا عن هذه البيعة؛ لأنها تمت في سرية تامة في ظلام الليل، انبعث هؤلاء المشركون يحلفون بالله‏:‏ ما كان من شيء وما علمناه، حتى أتوا عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول، فجعل يقول‏:‏ هذا باطل، وما كان هذا،وما كان قومى ليفتاتوا على بمثل هذا، ولو كنت بيثرب ما صنع قومي هذا حتى يؤامروني‏.‏ 
أما المسلمون فنظر بعضهم إلى بعض، ثم لاذوا بالصمت، فلم يتحدث أحد منهم بنفي أو إثبات‏.‏ 
ومال زعماء قريش إلى تصديق المشركين، فرجعوا خائبين‏.‏    تأكد الخبر لدى قريش ومطاردة المبايعين  
عاد زعماء مكة وهم على شبه اليقين من كذب هذا الخبر، لكنهم لم يزالوا يَتَنَطَّسُونه ـ يكثرون البحث عنه ويدققون النظر فيه ـ حتى تأكد لديهم أن الخبر صحيح، والبيعة قد تمت فعلًا‏.‏ وذلك بعد ما نفر الحجيج إلى أوطانهم، فسارع فرسانهم بمطاردة اليثربيين، ولكن بعد فوات الأوان، إلا أنهم تمكنوا من رؤية سعد بن عبادة والمنذر ابن عمرو فطاردوهما، فأما المنذر فأعجز القوم، وأما سعد فألقوا القبض عليه، فربطوا يديه إلى عنقه بنِسْع رَحْلِه، وجعلوا يضربونه ويجرونه ويجرون شعره حتى أدخلوه مكة، فجاء المطعم بن عدى والحارث بن حرب بن أمية فخلصاه من أيديهم؛ إذ كان سعد يجير لهما قوافلهما المارة بالمدينة، وتشاورت الأنصار حين فقدوه أن يكروا إليه، فإذا هو قد طلع عليهم، فوصل القوم جميعًا إلى المدينة‏.‏ 
هذه هي بيعة العقبة الثانية ـ التي تعرف ببيعة العقبة الكبرى ـ وقد تمت في جو تعلوه عواطف الحب والولاء، والتناصر بين أشتات المؤمنين، والثقة والشجاعة والاستبسال في هذا السبيل‏.‏ فمؤمن من أهل يثرب يحنو على أخيه المستضعف في مكة، ويتعصب له،ويغضب من ظالمه، وتجيش في حناياه مشاعر الود لهذا الأخ الذي أحبه بالغيب في ذات الله‏.‏ 
ولم تكن هذه المشاعر والعواطف نتيجة نزعة عابرة تزول على مر الأيام، بل كان مصدرها هو الإيمان بالله وبرسوله وبكتابه، إيمان لا يزول أمام أي قوة من قوات الظلم والعدوان، إيمان إذا هبت ريحه جاءت بالعجائب في العقيدة والعمل، وبهذا الإيمان استطاع المسلمون أن يسجلوا على أوراق الدهر أعمالًا، ويتركوا عليها آثارًا خلا عن نظائرها الغابر والحاضر، وسوف يخلو المستقبل‏.‏    طلائـع الهجـرة  
وبعد أن تمت بيعة العقبة الثانية ونجح الإسلام في تأسيس وطن له وسط صحراء تموج بالكفر والجهالة ـ وهو أخطر كسب حصل عليه الإسلام منذ بداية دعوته ـ أذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للمسلمين بالهجرة إلى هذا الوطن‏.‏ 
ولم يكن معنى الهجرة إلا إهدار المصالح، والتضحية بالأموال، والنجاة بالشخص فحسب، مع الإشعار بأنه مستباح منهوب قد يهلك في أوائل الطريق أو نهايتها، وبأنه يسير نحو مستقبل مبهم، لا يدرى ما يتمخض عنه من قلاقل وأحزان‏.‏ 
وبدأ المسلمون يهاجرون وهم يعرفون كل ذلك، وأخذ المشركون يحولون بينهم وبين خروجهم؛ لما كانوا يحسون به من الخطر، وهاك نماذج من ذلك‏:‏ 
1 ـ كان من أول المهاجرين أبو سلمة ـ هاجر قبل العقبة الكبرى بسنة على ما قاله ابن إسحاق ـ وزوجته وابنه، فلما أجمع على الخروج قال له أصهاره‏:‏ هذه نفسك غلبتنا عليها، أرأيت صاحبتنا هذه‏؟‏ علام نتركك تسير بها في البلاد‏؟‏ فأخذوا منه زوجته، وغضب آل أبي سلمة لرجلهم،فقالوا‏:‏ لا نترك ابننا معها إذ نزعتموها من صاحبنا، وتجاذبوا الغلام بينهم فخلعوا يده، وذهبوا به‏.‏ وانطلق أبو سلمة وحده إلى المدينة‏.‏ 
وكانت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها و بعد ذهاب زوجها وضياع ابنها تخرج كل غداة بالأبطح تبكى حتى تمسى، ومضى على ذلك نحو سنة، فرق لها أحد ذويها وقال‏:‏ ألا تخرجون هذه المسكينة‏؟‏ فرقتم بينها وبين زوجها وولدها، فقالوا لها‏:‏ الحقى بزوجك إن شئت، فاسترجعت ابنها من عصبته، وخرجت تريد المدينة ـ رحلة تبلغ حوالى خمسمائة كيلو متر تمر بين شواهق الجبال ومهالك الأودية ـ وليس معها أحد من خلق الله‏.‏ حتى إذا كانت بالتَّنْعِيم لقيها عثمان بن طلحة بن أبي طلحة، وبعد أن عرف حالها شيعها حتى أقدمها إلى المدينة، فلما نظر إلى قباء، قال‏:‏ زوجك في هذه القرية فادخليها على بركة الله، ثم انصرف راجعًا إلى مكة‏.‏ 
2 ـ وهاجر صُهَيْب بن سِنان الرومى بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما أراد الهجرة قال له كفار قريش‏:‏ أتيتنا صعلوكًا حقيرًا، فكثر مالك عندنا، وبلغت الذي بلغت، ثم تريد أن تخرج بمالك ونفسك‏؟‏ والله لا يكون ذلك‏.‏ فقال لهم صهيب‏:‏ أرأيتم إن جعلت لكم مالى أتخلون سبيلى‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ نعم، قال‏:‏ فأني قد جعلت لكم مالى، فبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ربح صهيب، ربح صهيب‏)‏‏.‏ 
3 ـ وتواعد عمر بن الخطاب، وعَيَّاش بن أبي ربيعة، وهشام بن العاص بن وائل موضعًا اسمه التَّنَاضُب فوق سَرِف يصبحون عنده، ثم يهاجرون إلى المدينة، فاجتمع عمر وعياش، وحبس عنهما هشام‏.‏ 
ولما قدما المدينة ونزلا بقباء قدم أبو جهل وأخوه الحارث إلى عياش ـ وأم الثلاثة واحدة، وهي أسماء بنت مُخَرِّبَة ـ فقالا له‏:‏ إن أمك قد نذرت ألا يمس رأسها مشط، ولا تستظل بشمس حتى تراك، فَرَقَّ لها‏.‏ فقال له عمر‏:‏ يا عياش، إنه والله إن يريدك القوم إلا ليفتنوك عن دينك فاحذرهم، فوالله لو آذى أمك القمل لامتشطت، ولو قد اشتد عليها حر مكة لاستظلت، فأبي عياش إلا الخروج معهما ليبر قسم أمه، فقال له عمر‏:‏ أما إذ قد فعلت ما فعلت فخذ ناقتى هذه، فإنها ناقة نجيبة ذلول، فالزم ظهرها، فإن رابك من القوم ريب فانج عليها‏.‏ 
فخرج عليها معهما، حتى إذا كانوا ببعض الطريق قال له أبو جهل‏:‏ يابن أمي، والله لقد استغلظت بعيري هذا، أفلا تعقبني على ناقتك هذه‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ بلى، فأناخ وأناخا ليتحول عليها، فلما استووا بالأرض عدوا عليه فأوثقاه وربطاه، ثم دخلا به مكة نهارًا موثقًا، وقالا‏:‏ يا أهل مكة، هكذا فافعلوا بسفهائكم، كما فعلنا بسفيهنا هذا‏.‏ 
هذه ثلاثة نماذج لما كان المشركون يفعلونه بمن يريد الهجرة إذا علموا ذلك‏.‏ ولكن على رغم ذلك خرج الناس أرسالًا يتبع بعضهم بعضًا‏.‏ وبعد شهرين وبضعة أيام من بيعة العقبة الكبرى لم يبق بمكة من المسلمين إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعلى ـ أقاما بأمره لهما ـ وإلا من احتبسه المشركون كرهًا، وقد أعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جهازه ينتظر متى يؤمر بالخروج، وأعد أبو بكر جهازه‏.‏  
روى البخاري عن عائشة قالت‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للمسلمين‏:‏ ‏(‏أني أريت دار هجرتكم، ذات نخل بين لابَتَيْن‏)‏ ـ وهما الحرتان ـ فهاجر من هاجر قبل المدينة، ورجع عامة من كان هاجر بأرض الحبشة إلى المدينة، وتجهز أبو بكر قبل المدينة، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏على رِسْلِك، فأني أرجو أن يؤذن لي‏)‏‏.‏ فقال له أبو بكر‏:‏ وهل ترجو ذلك بأبي أنت‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏نعم‏)‏، فحبس أبو بكر نفسه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليصحبه، وعلف راحلتين كانتا عنده ورق السَّمَر ـ وهو الخَبَطُ ـ أربعة أشهر‏.‏  في دار الندوة ‏[‏برلمان قريش‏]‏   
ولما رأى المشركون أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد تجهزوا وخرجوا، وحملوا وساقوا الذرارى والأطفال والأموال إلى الأوس والخزرج أصابتهم الكآبة والحزن، وساورهم القلق والهم بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل، فقد تجسد أمامهم خطر حقيقى عظيم، أخذ يهدد كيانهم الوثني والاقتصادي‏.‏ 
فقد كانوا يعلمون ما في شخصية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من غاية قوة التأثير مع كمال القيادة والإرشاد، وما في أصحابه من العزيمة والاستقامة والفداء في سبيله، ثم ما في قبائل الأوس والخزرج من القوة والمنعة، وما في عقلاء هاتين القبيلتين من عواطف السلم والصلاح، والتداعي إلى نبذ الأحقاد، ولاسيما بعد أن ذاقوا مرارة الحروب الأهلية طيلة أعوام من الدهر‏.‏ 
كما كانوا يعرفون ما للمدينة من الموقع الاستراتيجي بالنسبة إلى المحجة التجارية التى تمر بساحل البحر الأحمر من اليمن إلى الشام‏.‏ وقد كان أهل مكة يتاجرون إلى الشام بقدر ربع مليون دينار ذهب سنويًا، سوى ما كان لأهل الطائف وغيرها‏.‏ ومعلوم أن مدار هذه التجارة كان على استقرار الأمن في تلك الطريق‏.‏ 
فلا يخفي ما كان لقريش من الخطر البالغ في تمركز الدعوة الإسلامية في يثرب، ومجابهة أهلها ضدهم‏.‏ 
شعر المشركون بتفاقم الخطر الذي كان يهدد كيانهم، فصاروا يبحثون عن أنجح الوسائل لدفع هذا الخطر الذي مبعثه الوحيد هو حامل لواء دعوة الإسلام محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وفي يوم الخميس 26 من شهر صفر سنة 14 من النبوة، الموافق 12 من شهر سبتمبر سنة 622م ـ أي بعد شهرين ونصف تقريبًا من بيعة العقبة الكبرى ـ عقد برلمان مكة ‏[‏دار الندوة‏]‏ في أوائل النهارأخطر اجتماع له في تاريخه، وتوافد إلى هذا الاجتماع جميع نواب القبائل القرشية؛ ليتدارسوا خطة حاسمة تكفل القضاء سريعًا على حامل لواء الدعوة الإسلامية؛ وتقطع تيار نورها عن الوجود نهائيًا‏.‏ وكانت الوجوه البارزة في هذا الاجتماع الخطير من نواب قبائل قريش‏:‏ 
1 ـ أبو جهل بن هشام، عن قبيلة بني مخزوم‏.‏ 
2، 3، 4ـ جبير بن مُطْعِم، وطُعَيْمَة بن عدى، والحارث بن عامر، عن بني نَوْفَل بن عبد مناف‏.‏ 
5، 6، 7ـ شيبة وعتبة ابنا ربيعة وأبو سفيان بن حرب، عن بني عبد شمس بن عبد مناف‏.‏ 
8 ـ النَّضْر بن الحارث، عن بني عبد الدار‏.‏ 
9، 10، 11ـ أبو البَخْتَرِى بن هشام، وزَمْعَة بن الأسود، وحَكِيم بن حِزَام، عن بني أسد بن عبد العزى‏.‏ 
12، 13ـ نُبَيْه ومُنَبِّه ابنا الحجاج، عن بني سهم‏.‏ 
14ـ أمية بن خَلَف، عن بني جُمَح‏.‏  
ولما جاءوا إلى دار الندوة حسب الميعاد، اعترضهم إبليس في هيئة شيخ جليل، عليه بَتٌّ له، ووقف على الباب، فقالوا‏:‏ من الشيخ‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ شيخ من أهل نجد سمع بالذي اتعدتم له فحضر معكم ليسمع ما تقولون، وعسى ألا يعدمكم منه رأيًا ونصحًا‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ أجل، فادخل، فدخل معهم‏.‏  
النقاش البرلماني والإجماع على قرار غاشم بقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم    
وبعد أن تكامل الاجتماع بدأ عرض الاقتراحات والحلول، ودار النقاش طويلًا‏.‏ قال أبو الأسود‏:‏ نخرجه من بين أظهرنا وننفيه من بلادنا، ولا نبالي أين ذهب، ولا حيث وقع، فقد أصلحنا أمرنا وألفتنا كما كانت‏.‏ 
قال الشيخ النجدى‏:‏ لا والله ما هذا لكم برأي، ألم تروا حسن حديثه، وحلاوة منطقه، وغلبته على قلوب الرجال بما يأتى به‏؟‏ والله لو فعلتم ذلك ما أمنتم أن يحل على حى من العرب، ثم يسير بهم إليكم ـ بعد أن يتابعوه ـ حتى يطأكم بهم في بلادكم، ثم يفعل بكم ما أراد، دبروا فيه رأيًا غير هذا‏.‏ 
قال أبو البخترى‏:‏ احبسوه في الحديد وأغلقوا عليه بابًا، ثم تربصوا به ما أصاب أمثاله من الشعراء الذين كانوا قبله ـ زهيرًا والنابغة ـ ومن مضى منهم، من هذا الموت، حتى يصيبه ما أصابهم‏.‏ 
قال الشيخ النجدى‏:‏ لا والله ما هذا لكم برأي، والله لئن حبستموه ـ كما تقولون ـ ليخرجن أمره من وراء الباب الذي أغلقتم دونه إلى أصحابه، فلأوشكوا أن يثبوا عليكم، فينزعوه من أيديكم، ثم يكاثروكم به حتى يغلبوكم على أمركم، ما هذا لكم برأي، فانظروا في غيره‏.‏ 
وبعد أن رفض البرلمان هذين الاقتراحين، قدم إليه اقتراح آثم وافق عليه جميع أعضائه، تقدم به كبير مجرمى مكة أبو جهل بن هشام‏.‏ قال أبو جهل‏:‏ والله إن لى فيه رأيًا ما أراكم وقعتم عليه بعد‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ وما هو يا أبا الحكم‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ أرى أن نأخذ من كل قبيلة فتى شابًا جليدًا نَسِيبا وَسِيطًا فينا، ثم نعطى كل فتى منهم سيفًا صارمًا، ثم يعمدوا إليه، فيضربوه بها ضربة رجل واحد، فيقتلوه، فنستريح منه، فإنهم إذا فعلوا ذلك تفرق دمه في القبائل جميعًا، فلم يقدر بنو عبد مناف على حرب قومهم جميعًا، فرضوا منا بالعَقْل، فعقلناه لهم‏.‏ 
قال الشيخ النجدى‏:‏ القول ما قال الرجل، هذا الرأي الذي لا رأي غيره‏.‏  
ووافق برلمان مكة على هذا الاقتراح الآثم بالإجماع، ورجع النواب إلى بيوتهم وقد صمموا على تنفيذ هذا القرار فورًا‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بين تدبير قريش وتدبير الله سبحانه وتعالى   
من طبيعة مثل هذا الاجتماع السرية للغاية، وألا يبدو على السطح الظاهر أي حركة تخالف اليوميات، وتغاير العادات المستمرة، حتى لا يشم أحد رائحة التآمر والخطر، ولا يدور في خلد أحد أن هناك غموضًا ينبئ عن الشر، وكان هذا مكرًا من قريش، ولكنهم ماكروا بذلك الله سبحانه وتعالى، فخيبهم من حيث لا يشعرون‏.‏ فقد نزل جبريل عليه السلام إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بوحى من ربه تبارك وتعالى فأخبره بمؤامرة قريش، وأن الله قد أذن له في الخروج، وحدد له وقت الهجرة، وبين له خطة الرد على قريش فقال‏:‏ لا تبت هذه الليلة على فراشك الذي كنت تبيت عليه‏.‏ 
وذهب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الهاجرة ـ حين يستريح الناس في بيوتهم ـ إلى أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ليبرم معه مراحل الهجرة، قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها‏:‏ بينما نحن جلوس في بيت أبي بكر في نحر الظهيرة، قال قائل لأبي بكر‏:‏ هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم متقنعًا، في ساعة لم يكن يأتينا فيها، فقال أبو بكر‏:‏ فداء له أبي وأمى، والله ما جاء به في هذه الساعة إلا أمر‏.‏ 
قالت‏:‏ فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏، فاستأذن،فأذن له فدخل، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر‏:‏ ‏(‏أخرج مَنْ عندك‏)‏‏.‏ فقال أبو بكر‏:‏ إنما هم أهلك، بأبي أنت يا رسول الله‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فأني قد أذن لى في الخروج‏)‏، فقال أبو بكر‏:‏ الصحبة بأبي أنت يا رسول الله‏؟‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏نعم‏)‏‏.‏  
ثم أبرم معه خطة الهجرة، ورجع إلى بيته ينتظر مجىء الليل‏.‏ وقد استمر في أعماله اليومية حسب المعتاد حتى لم يشعر أحد بأنه يستعد للهجرة، أو لأي أمر آخر اتقاء مما قررته قريش‏.‏    تطويق منزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   
أما أكابر مجرمي قريش فقضوا نهارهم في الإعداد سرا لتنفيذ الخطة المرسومة التى أبرمها برلمان مكة ‏[‏دار الندوة‏]‏ صباحًا، واختير لذلك أحد عشر رئيسًا من هؤلاء الأكابر، وهم‏:‏ 
1ـ أبو جهل بن هشام‏.‏ 
2ـ الحَكَم بن أبي العاص‏.‏ 
3ـ عُقْبَة بن أبي مُعَيْط‏.‏ 
4ـ النَّضْر بن الحارث‏.‏ 
5ـ أُمية بن خَلَف‏.‏ 
6ـ زَمْعَة بن الأسود‏.‏ 
7ـ طُعَيْمة بن عَدِىّ‏.‏ 
8 ـ أبو لهب‏.‏ 
9ـ أبي بن خلف‏.‏ 
10ـ نُبَيْه بن الحجاج‏.‏ 
11ـ أخوه مُنَبِّه بن الحجاج‏.‏ 
وكان من عادة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ينام في أوائل الليل بعد صلاة العشاء، ويخرج بعد نصف الليل إلى المسجد الحرام، يصلي فيه قيام الليل، فأمر عليًا رضي الله عنه تلك الليلة أن يضطجع على فراشه، ويتسجى ببرده الحضرمي الأخضر، وأخبره أنه لا يصيبه مكروه‏.‏ 
فلما كانت عتمة من الليل وساد الهدوء، ونام عامة الناس جاء المذكورون إلى بيته صلى الله عليه وسلم سرًا، واجتمعوا على بابه يرصدونه، وهم يظنونه نائمًا حتى إذا قام وخرج وثبوا عليه، ونفذوا ما قرروا فيه‏.‏ 
وكانوا على ثقة ويقين جازم من نجاح هذه المؤامرة الدنية، حتى وقف أبو جهل وقفة الزهو والخيلاء، وقال مخاطبًا لأصحابه المطوقين في سخرية واستهزاء‏:‏ إن محمدًا يزعم أنكم إن تابعتموه على أمره كنتم ملوك العرب والعجم، ثم بعثتم من بعد موتكم، فجعلت لكم جنان كجنان الأردن، وإن لم تفعلوا كان له فيكم ذبح، ثم بعثتم من بعد موتكم، ثم جعلت لكم نار تحرقون فيها‏.‏  
وقد كان ميعاد تنفيذ تلك المؤامرة بعد منتصف الليل في وقت خروجه صلى الله عليه وسلم من البيت، فباتوا متيقظين ينتظرون ساعة الصفر، ولكن الله غالب على أمره، بيده ملكوت السموات والأرض، يفعل ما يشاء، وهو يجير ولا يجـار عليه، فقـد فعـل مـا خاطب به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما بعد‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏30]‏‏.‏   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يغادر بيته   
وقد فشلت قريش في خطتهم فشلًا ذريعًا مع غاية التيقظ والتنبه؛ إذ خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من البيت، واخترق صفوفهم، وأخذ حفنة من البطحاء فجعل يذره على رءوسهم، وقد أخذ الله أبصارهم عنه فلا يرونه، وهو يتلو‏:‏ ‏{‏وَجَعَلْنَا مِن بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّا وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏يس‏:‏9‏]‏‏.‏ فلم يبق منهم رجل إلا وقد وضع على رأسه ترابًا، ومضى إلى بيت أبي بكر، فخرجا من خوخة في دار أبي بكر ليلًا حتى لحقا بغار ثَوْر في اتجاه اليمن‏.‏ 
وبقى المحاصرون ينتظرون حلول ساعة الصفر، وقبيل حلولها تجلت لهم الخيبة والفشل، فقد جاءهم رجل ممن لم يكن معهم، ورآهم ببابه فقال‏:‏ ما تنتظرون‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ محمدًا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ خبتم وخسرتم، قد والله مر بكم، وذر على رءوسكم التراب، وانطلق لحاجته، قالوا‏:‏ والله ما أبصرناه، وقاموا ينفضون التراب عن رءوسهم‏.‏  
ولكنهم تطلعوا من صير الباب فرأوا عليًا، فقالوا‏:‏ والله إن هذا لمحمد نائمًا، عليه برده، فلم يبرحوا كذلك حتى أصبحوا‏.‏ وقام علىٌّ عن الفراش، فسقط في أيديهم، وسألوه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال‏:‏ لا علم لي به‏.‏   من الدار إلى الغار   
غادر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيته في ليلة 27 من شهر صفر سنة 14 من النبوة، الموافق 12/13 سبتمبر سنة 622م‏.‏ وأتى إلى دار رفيقه ـ وأمنّ الناس عليه في صحبته وماله ـ أبي بكر رضي الله عنه‏.‏ ثم غادر منزل الأخير من باب خلفي؛ ليخرجا من مكة على عجل وقبل أن يطلع الفجر‏.‏  
ولما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم أن قريشًا سَتَجِدُّ في الطلب، وأن الطريق الذي ستتجه إليه الأنظار لأول وهلة هو طريق المدينة الرئيسى المتجه شمالًا، فسلك الطريق الذي يضاده تمامًا، وهو الطريق الواقع جنوب مكة، والمتجه نحو اليمن، سلك هذا الطريق نحو خمسة أميال حتى بلغ إلى جبل يعرف بجبل ثَوْر وهو جبل شامخ، وَعِر الطريق، صعب المرتقى، ذو أحجار كثيرة، فحفيت قدما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقيل‏:‏ بل كان يمشى في الطريق على أطراف قدميه كى يخفي أثره فحفيت قدماه، وأيا ما كان فقد حمله أبو بكر حين بلغ إلى الجبل، وطفق يشتد به حتى انتهي به إلى غار في قمة الجبل عرف في التاريخ بغار ثور‏.‏   إذ هما في الغار   
ولما انتهيا إلى الغار قال أبو بكر‏:‏ والله لا تدخله حتى أدخل قبلك، فإن كان فيه شيء أصابني دونك، فدخل فكسحه، ووجد في جانبه ثقبًا فشق إزاره وسدها به، وبقى منها اثنان فألقمهما رجليه، ثم قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ادخل، فدخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ووضع رأسه في حجره ونام، فلدغ أبو بكر في رجله من الجحر، ولم يتحرك مخافة أن ينتبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسقطت دموعه على وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما لك يا أبا بكر‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ لدغت، فداك أبي وأمي، فتفل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فذهب ما يجده‏.‏ 
وكَمُنَا في الغار ثلاث ليال، ليلة الجمعة وليلة السبت وليلة الأحد‏.‏ وكان عبد الله بن أبي بكر يبيت عندهما‏.‏ قالت عائشة‏:‏ وهو غلام شاب ثَقِف لَقِن، فيُدْلِج من عندهما بسَحَرٍ، فيصبح مع قريش بمكة كبائت، فلا يسمع أمرًا يكتادان به إلا وعاه حتى يأتيهما بخبر ذلك حين يختلط الظلام، و ‏[‏كان‏]‏ يرعى عليهما عامر بن فُهَيْرَة مولى أبي بكر مِنْحَة من غنم، فيريحها عليهما حين تذهب ساعة من العشاء، فيبيتان في رِسْل ـ وهو لبن مِنْحَتِهما ورَضيفِهما ـ حتى يَنْعِق بها عامر بن فُهَيْرَة بغَلَس، يفعل ذلك في كل ليلة من تلك الليالى الثلاث، وكان عامر بن فهيرة يتبع بغنمه أثر عبد الله بن أبي بكر بعد ذهابه إلى مكة ليُعَفي عليه‏.‏ 
أما قريش فقد جن جنونها حينما تأكد لديها إفلات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صباح ليلة تنفيذ المؤامرة‏.‏ فأول ما فعلوا بهذا الصدد أنهم ضربوا عليًا، وسحبوه إلى الكعبة، وحبسوه ساعة، علهم يظفرون بخبرهما‏.‏ 
ولما لم يحصلوا من عليّ على جدوى جاءوا إلى بيت أبي بكر وقرعوا بابه، فخرجت إليهم أسماء بنت أبي بكر، فقالوا لها‏:‏ أين أبوك‏؟‏ قالت‏:‏ لا أدرى والله أين أبي‏؟‏ فـرفع أبو جهل يـده ـ وكان فاحشًا خبيثًا ـ فلطم خـدها لطمـة طـرح منها قرطها‏.‏ 
وقررت قريش في جلسة طارئة مستعجلة استخدام جميع الوسائل التي يمكن بها القبض على الرجلين، فوضعت جميع الطرق النافذة من مكة ‏[‏في جميع الجهات‏]‏ تحت المراقبة المسلحة الشديدة، كما قررت إعطاء مكافأة ضخمة قدرها مائة ناقة بدل كل واحد منهما لمن يعيدهما إلى قريش حيين أو ميتين، كائنًا من كان‏.‏ 
وحينئذ جدت الفرسان والمشاة وقصاص الأثر في الطلب، وانتشروا في الجبال والوديان، والوهاد والهضاب، لكن من دون جدوى وبغير عائدة‏.‏ 
وقد وصل المطاردون إلى باب الغار، ولكن الله غالب على أمره، روى البخاري عن أنس عن أبي بكر قال‏:‏ كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الغار، فرفعت رأسى فإذا أنا بأقدام القوم، فقلت‏:‏ يا نبي الله، لو أن بعضهم طأطأ بصره رآنا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏اسكت يا أبا بكر، اثنان، الله ثالثهما‏)‏، وفي لفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏ما ظنك يا أبا بكر باثنين الله ثالثهما‏)‏‏.‏  
وقد كانت معجزة أكرم الله بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد رجع المطاردون حين لم يبق بينه وبينهم إلا خطوات معدودة‏.‏    في الطريق إلى المدينة   
وحين خمدت نار الطلب، وتوقفت أعمال دوريات التفتيش، وهدأت ثائرات قريش بعد استمرار المطاردة الحثيثة ثلاثة أيام بدون جدوى، تهيأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبه للخروج إلى المدينة‏.‏ 
وكانا قد استأجرا عبد الله بن أُرَيْقِط الليثى، وكان هاديًا خِرِّيتًا ـ ماهرًا بالطريق ـ وكان على دين كفار قريش، وأمناه على ذلك، وسلما إليه راحلتيهما، وواعداه غار ثَوْر بعد ثلاث ليال براحلتيهما، فلما كانت ليلة الاثنين ـ غرة ربيع الأول سنة 1هـ / 16 سبتمبر سنة 622م ـ جاءهما عبد الله بن أريقط بالراحلتين، وكان قد قال أبو بكر للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عند مشاورته في البيت‏:‏ بأبي أنت يا رسول الله، خذ إحدى راحلتى هاتين، وقرب إليه أفضلهما، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالثمن‏.‏ وأتتهما أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها بسُفْرَتِهما، ونسيت أن تجعل لها عِصَامًا، فلما ارتحلا ذهبت لتعلق السفرة، فإذا ليس لها عصام، فشقت نطاقها باثنين، فعلقت السفرة بواحد، وانتطقت بالآخر فسميت‏:‏ ذات النطاقين‏.‏ 
ثم ارتحل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر رضي الله عنه وارتحل معهما عامر بن فُهَيْرة، وأخذ بهم الدليل ـ عبد الله بن أريقط ـ على طريق السواحل‏.‏ 
وأول ما سلك بهم بعد الخروج من الغار أنه أمعن في اتجاه الجنوب نحو اليمن، ثم اتجه غربًا نحو الساحل، حتى إذا وصل إلى طريق لم يألفه الناس، اتجه شمالًا على مقربة من شاطئ البحر الأحمر، وسلك طريقًا لم يكن يسلكه أحد إلا نادرًا‏.‏ 
وقد ذكر ابن إسحاق المواضع التي مر بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الطريق، قال‏:‏ لما خرج بهما الدليل سلك بهما أسفل مكة، ثم مضى بهما على الساحل حتى عارض الطريق أسفل من عُسْفَان، ثم سلك بهما على أسفل أمَج، ثم استجاز بهما حتى عارض بهما الطريق بعد أن أجاز قُدَيْدًا، ثم أجاز بهما من مكانه ذلك فسلك بهما الْخَرَّار، ثم سلك بهما ثَنَّية الْمَرَّة، ثم سلك بهما لِقْفًا، ثم أجاز بهما مَدْلَجَة لِقْف، ثم استبطن بهما مَدْلَجة مِجَاج، ثم سلك بهما مَرْجِح مِجَاح، ثم تبطن بهما مَرْجِح من ذى الغُضْوَيْن، ثم بطن ذى كَشْر، ثم أخذ بهما على الْجَدَاجِد، ثم على الأجرد، ثم سلك بهما ذا سلم من بطن أعدا مَدْلَجَة تِعْهِنَ، ثم على العَبَابيد، ثم أجاز بهما الفَاجَة، ثم هبط بهما الْعَرْج، ثم سلك بهما ثنية العَائِر ـ عن يمين رَكُوبة ـ حتى هبط بهما بطن رِئْم، ثم قدم بهما على قُباء‏.‏   وهاك بعض ما وقع في الطريق 
1ـ روى البخاري عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ أسرينا ليلتنا ومن الغد حتى قام قائم الظهيرة وخلا الطريق، لا يمر فيه أحد، فرفعت لنا صخرة طويلة، لها ظل لم تأت عليها الشمس، فنزلنا عنده، وسويت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكانًا بيدى، ينام عليه، وبسطت عليه فروة، وقلت‏:‏ نم يا رسول الله، وأنا أنفض لك ما حولك، فنام، وخرجت أنفض ما حوله، فإذا أنا براع مقبل بغنمه إلى الصخرة، يريد منها مثل الذي أردنا، فقلت له‏:‏ لمن أنت يا غلام‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ لرجل من أهل المدينة أو مكة‏.‏ قلت‏:‏ أفي غنمك لبن‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ قلت‏:‏ أفتحلب‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ فأخذ شاة، فقلت‏:‏ انفض الضرع من التراب والشعر والقَذَى، فحلب في قعب كُثْبة من لبن، ومعى إداوة حملتها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يرتوى منها، يشرب ويتوضأ، فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكرهت أن أوقظه، فوافقته حين استيقظ، فصببت من الماء على اللبن حتى برد أسفله، فقلت‏:‏ اشرب يا رسول الله، فشرب حتى رضيت، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏ألم يأن للرحيل‏؟‏‏)‏ قلت‏:‏ بلى، قال‏:‏ فارتحلنا‏.‏ 
2ـ وكان من دأب أبي بكر رضي الله عنه أنه كان ردفًا للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان شيخًا يعرف، ونبى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شاب لا يعرف، فيلقى الرجل أبا بكر فيقول‏:‏ من هذا الرجل الذي بين يديك‏؟‏ فيقول‏:‏ هذا الرجل يهدينى الطريق، فيحسب الحاسب أنه يعنى به الطريق، وإنما يعنى سبيل الخير‏.‏ 
3ـ وفي اليوم الثاني أو الثالث مر بخيمتى أم مَعْبَد الخزاعية، وكان موقعهما بالمُشَلَّل من ناحية قُدَيْد على بعد نحو 130 كيلو مترًا من مكة، وكانت أم معبد امرأة برزة جلدة تحتبى بفناء الخيمة، ثم تطعم وتسقى من مر بها، فسألاها‏:‏ هل عندها شيء‏؟‏ فقالت‏:‏ والله لو كان عندنا شيء ما أعوزكم، القِرَى والشاء عازب، وكانت سَنَةٌ شَهْباء‏.‏ 
فنظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى شاة في كسر الخيمة، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما هذه الشاة يا أم معبد‏؟‏‏)‏ قالت‏:‏ شاة خلفها الجهد عن الغنم، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏هل بها من لبن‏؟‏‏)‏ قالت‏:‏ هي أجهد من ذلك‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أتأذنين لى أن أحلبها‏؟‏‏)‏ قالت‏:‏ نعم بأبي وأمي إن رأيت بها حلبًا فاحلبها‏.‏ فمسح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده ضرعها، وسمى الله ودعا، فتَفَاجَّتْ عليه ودَرَّتْ، فدعا بإناء لها يَرْبِض الرهط، فحلب فيه حتى علته الرغوة، فسقاها، فشربت حتى رويت، وسقى أصحابه حتى رووا، ثم شرب، وحلب فيه ثانيًا، حتى ملأ الإناء، ثم غادره عندها فارتحلوا‏.‏ 
فما لبثت أن جاء زوجها أبو معبد يسوق أعنزا عجافا يتساوكن هزلًا، فلما رأي اللبن عجب، فقال‏:‏ من أين لك هذا‏؟‏ والشاة عازب، ولا حلوبة في البيت‏؟‏ فقالت‏:‏ لا والله إلا أنه مر بنا رجل مبارك كان من حديثه كيت وكيت، ومن حاله كذا وكذا، قال‏:‏ أني والله أراه صاحب قريش الذي تطلبه، صِفِيه لى يا أم معبد، فوصفته بصفاته الكريمة وصفًا بديعًا كأن السامع ينظر إليه وهو أمامه ـ وسننقله في بيان صفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم في أواخر الكتاب ـ فقال أبو معبد‏:‏ والله هذا صاحب قريش الذي ذكروا من أمره ما ذكروا، لقد هممت أن أصحبه، ولأفعلن إن وجدت إلى ذلك سبيلًا‏.‏ وأصبح صوت بمكة عاليًا يسمعونه ولا يرون القائل‏:‏ 
جزى الله رب العرش خير جزائه ** رفيقين حَلاَّ خيمــتى أم مَعْبـَــدِ 
هـمـا نزلا بالبِـــرِّ وارتحــلا بــه ** وأفلح من أمسى رفيق محمـــد 
فيا لقُصَىّ مــا زَوَى الله عنكــم ** به من فعال لا يُحَاذى وسُــؤْدُد 
لِيَهْنِ بني كعـب مكــان فَتاتِهـــم ** ومقعدُهــا للمؤمنـين بَمْرصَـــد 
سَلُوا أختكم عن شاتهـا وإنائـهـا ** فإنكم إن تسألوا الشـاة تَشْـهَـــد 
قالت أسماء‏:‏ ما درينا أين توجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ أقبل رجل من الجن من أسفل مكة فأنشد هذه الأبيات، والناس يتبعونه ويسمعون صوته ولا يرونه حتى خرج من أعلاها‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ فلما سمعنا قوله عرفنا حيث توجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن وجهه إلى المدينة‏.‏ 
4ـ وتبعهما في الطريق سُرَاقة بن مالك‏.‏ قال سراقة‏:‏ بينما أنا جالس في مجلس من مجالس قومى بني مُدْلج، أقبل رجل منهم حتى قام علينا ونحن جلوس، فقال‏:‏ يا سراقة، أني رأيت آنفًا أسْوِدَة بالساحل، أراها محمدًا وأصحابه‏.‏ قال سراقة‏:‏ فعرفت أنهم هم، فقلت له‏:‏ إنهم ليسوا بهم، ولكنك رأيت فلانًا وفلانًا انطلقوا بأعيننا، ثم لبثت في المجلس ساعة، ثم قمت فدخلت، فأمرت جاريتى أن تخرج فرسى، وهي من وراء أكَمَة، فتحبسها عَلَىَّ، وأخذت رمحى، فخرجت به من ظهر البيت، فخَطَطْتُ بزُجِّهِ الأرض، وخَفَضْتُ عاليه، حتى أتيت فرسى فركبتها، فرَفَعْتُها تُقَرِّب بى حتى دنوت منهم، فعَثَرَتْ بى فرسى فخررت عنها، فقمت، فأهويت يدى إلى كنانتى، فاستخرجت منها الأزلام، فاستقسمت بها، أضُرُّهُمْ أم لا‏؟‏ فخرج الذي أكره، فركبت فرسي ـ وعصيت الأزلام ـ تُقَرّبُ بي، حتى إذا سمعت قراءة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وهو لا يلتفت، وأبو بكر يكثر الالتفات ـ سَاخَتْ يدا فرسى في الأرض حتى بلغتا الركبتين، فخررت عنها، ثم زجرتها فنهضت، فلم تَكَدْ تخرج يديها، فلما استوت قائمة إذا لأثر يديها غبار ساطع في السماء مثل الدخان، فاستقسمت بالأزلام، فخرج الذي أكره، فناديتهم بالأمان، فوقفوا، فركبت فرسى حتى جئتهم، ووقع في نفسى حين لقيت ما لقيت من الحبس عنهم أن سيظهر أمْرُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقلت له‏:‏ إن قومك قد جعلوا فيك الدية، وأخبرتهم أخبار ما يريد الناس بهم، وعرضت عليهم الزاد والمتاع فلم يَرْزَأني، ولم يسألأني إلا أن قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أَخْفِ عنا‏)‏، فسألته أن يكتب لى كتاب أمْنٍ، فأمر عامر بن فُهَيْرة، فكتب لى في رقعة من أدم، ثم مضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وفي رواية عن أبي بكر قال‏:‏ ارتحلنا والقوم يطلبوننا، فلم يدركنا منهم أحد غير سراقة بن مالك بن جُعْشُم، على فرس له، فقلت‏:‏ هذا الطلب قد لحقنا يا رسول الله، فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏لاَ تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَنَا‏}‏ ‏[‏التوبة‏:‏40‏]‏‏.‏ 
ورجع سراقة فوجد الناس في الطلب فجعل يقول‏:‏ قد استبرأت لكم الخبر، قد كفيتم ما ها هنا‏.‏ وكان أول النهار جاهدًا عليهما، وآخره حارسًا لهما‏.‏ 
5 ـ وفي الطريق لقى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بُريْدَة بن الحُصَيْب الأسلمى ومعه نحو ثمانين بيتًا، فأسلم وأسلموا، وصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العشاء الآخرة فصلوا خلفه، وأقام بريدة بأرض قومه حتى قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أُحُد‏.‏ 
وعن عبد الله بن بريدة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتفاءل ولا يتطير، فركب بريدة في سبعين راكبًا من أهل بيته من بني سهم، فلقى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له‏:‏ ‏(‏ممن أنت‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ من أسلم، فقال‏:‏ لأبي بكر‏:‏ سلمنا، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏مِنْ بني مَنْ‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ من بني سهم‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏خرج سهمك‏)‏ 
6ـ ومر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبي أوْس تميم بن حَجَر أو بأبي تميم أوس بن حجر الأسلمى، بقحداوات بين الجُحْفَة وهَرْشَى ـ بالعرج ـ وكان قد أبطأ عليه بعض ظهره، فكان هو وأبو بكر على جمل واحد، فحمله أوس على فحل من إبله، وبعث معهما غلامًا له اسمه مسعود، وقال‏:‏ اسلك بهما حيث تعلم من محارم الطريق ولا تفارقهما، فسلك بهما الطريق حتى أدخلهما المدينة، ثم رد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مسعودًا إلى سيده، وأمره أن يأمر أوسًا أن يسم إبله في أعناقها قيد الفرس، وهو حلقتان، ومد بينهما مدًا، فهي سمتهم‏.‏ ولما أتى المشركون يوم أحد أرسل أوس غلامه مسعود بن هُنَيْدَة من العَرْج على قدميه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبره بهم‏.‏ ذكره ابن مَاكُولا عن الطبرى، وقد أسلم بعد قدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، وكان يسكن العرج‏.‏  
7ـ وفي الطريق ـ في بطن رِئْم ـ لقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الزبير، وهو في ركب من المسلمين، كانوا تجارًا قافلين من الشام، فكسا الزبير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبا بكر ثيابًا بياضًا‏.‏   
النزول بقباء    
وفي يوم الاثنين 8 ربيع الأول سنة 14 من النبوة ـ وهي السنة الأولى من الهجرة ـ الموافق 23 سبتمبر سنة 622م نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقباء‏.‏ 
قال عروة بن الزبير‏:‏ سمع المسلمون بالمدينة بمخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة، فكانوا يغدون كل غداة إلى الحَرَّة، فينتظرونه حتى يردهم حر الظهيرة، فانقلبوا يومًا بعد ما أطالوا انتظارهم، فلما أووا إلى بيوتهم أَوْفي رجل من يهود على أُطُم من آطامهم لأمر ينظر إليه، فبصر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه مُبَيَّضِين يزول بهم السراب، فلم يملك اليهودى أن قال بأعلى صوته‏:‏ يا معاشر العرب، هذا جدكم الذي تنتظرون، فثار المسلمون إلى السلاح‏.‏ وتلقوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بظهر الحرة‏.‏ 
قال ابن القيم‏:‏ وسُمِعت الوَجْبَةُ والتكبير في بني عمرو بن عوف، وكبر المسلمون فرحًا بقدومه، وخرجوا للقائه، فتلقوه وحيوه بتحية النبوة، فأحدقوا به مطيفين حوله، والسكينة تغشاه، والوحى ينزل عليه‏:‏ ‏{‏فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ مَوْلَاهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ وَصَالِحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏التحريم‏:‏4‏]‏‏.‏ 
قال عروة بن الزبير‏:‏ فتلقوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فعدل بهم ذات اليمين حتى نزل بهم في بني عمرو بن عوف، وذلك يوم الاثنين من شهر ربيع الأول‏.‏ فقام أبو بكر للناس، وجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صامتًا، فطفق من جاء من الأنصار ممن لم ير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحىى ـ وفي نسخة‏:‏ يجىء ـ أبا بكر، حتى أصابت الشمس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأقبل أبو بكر حتى ظلل عليه بردائه، فعرف الناس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك‏.‏ 
وكانت المدينة كلها قد زحفت للاستقبال، وكان يومًا مشهودًا لم تشهد المدينة مثله في تاريخها، وقد رأي اليهود صدق بشارة حَبْقُوق النبي‏:‏ إن الله جاء من التيمان، والقدوس من جبال فاران‏.‏ 
ونزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقباء على كلثوم بن الهدم، وقيل‏:‏ بل على سعد بن خَيْثَمَة، والأول أثبت‏.‏ 
ومكث على بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بمكة ثلاثًا حتى أدى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الودائع التي كانت عنده للناس، ثم هاجر ماشيًا على قدميه حتى لحقهما بقباء، ونزل على كلثوم بن الهَدْم‏.‏  
وأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقباء أربعة أيام‏:‏ الاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء والخميس‏.‏ وأسس مسجد قباء وصلى فيه، وهو أول مسجد أسس على التقوى بعد النبوة، فلما كان اليوم الخامس ـ يوم الجمعة ـ ركب بأمر الله له، وأبو بكر ردفه، وأرسل إلى بني النجار ـ أخواله ـ فجاءوا متقلدين سيوفهم، فسار نحو المدينة وهم حوله، وأدركته الجمعة في بني سالم بن عوف، فجمع بهم في المسجد الذي في بطن الوادى، وكانوا مائة رجل‏.‏  
الدخول في المدينة    
ثم سار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الجمعة حتى دخل المدينة ـ ومن ذلك اليوم سميت بلدة يثرب بمدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويعبر عنها بالمدينة مختصرًا ـ وكان يومًا مشهودًا أغر، فقد ارتجت البيوت والسكك بأصوات الحمد والتسبيح، وتغنت بنات الأنصار بغاية الفرح والسرور‏:‏ 
طـلـع الــبـدر عـلـينا **مـن ثـنيــات الـوداع 
وجـب الشـكـر علـينا ** مـــا دعــا لـلـه داع 
أيـهـا المبــعــوث فـينا ** جـئـت بـالأمـر المطاع 
والأنصار وإن لم يكونوا أصحاب ثروات طائلة إلا أن كل واحد منهم كان يتمنى أن ينزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه، فكان لا يمر بدار من دور الأنصار إلا أخذوا خطام راحلته‏:‏ هلم إلى العدد والعدة والسلاح والمنعة، فكان يقول لهم‏:‏ ‏(‏خلوا سبيلها فإنها مأمورة‏)‏، فلم تزل سائرة به حتى وصلت إلى موضع المسجد النبوى اليوم فبركت، ولم ينزل عنها حتى نهضت وسارت قليلًا، ثم التفتت ورجعت فبركت في موضعها الأول، فنزل عنها، وذلك في بني النجار ـ أخواله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وكان من توفيق الله لها، فإنه أحب أن ينزل على أخواله، يكرمهم بذلك، فجعل الناس يكلمون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النزول عليهم، وبادر أبو أيوب الأنصارى إلى رحـله، فأدخله بيته،فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏المرء مع رحله‏)‏، وجـاء أسعد بن زرارة فأخـذ بزمام راحلته، فكانت عنــده‏.‏ 
وفي رواية أنس عند البخاري، قال نبى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أي بيوت أهلنا أقرب‏؟‏‏)‏ فقال أبو أيوب‏:‏ أنا يا رسول الله، هذه دارى، وهذا بأبي‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فانطلق فهيئ لنا مقيلًا‏)‏، قال‏:‏ قوما على بركة الله‏.‏ 
وبعد أيام وصلت إليه زوجته سَوْدَة، وبنتاه فاطمة وأم كلثوم، وأسامة بن زيد، وأم أيمن، وخرج معهم عبد الله بن أبي بكر بعيال أبي بكر، ومنهم عائشة، وبقيت زينب عند أبي العاص، لم يمكنها من الخروج حتى هاجرت بعد بدر‏.‏ 
قالت عائشة‏:‏ وقدمنا المدينة وهي أوبأ أرض الله، فكان بُطْحَان يجرى نَجْلًا، أي ماءً آجِنًا‏.‏ 
وقالت‏:‏ لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة وعك أبو بكر وبلال، فدخلت عليهما فقلت‏:‏ يا أبه كيف تجدك‏؟‏ ويا بلال كيف تجدك‏؟‏ قالت‏:‏ فكان أبو بكر إذا أخذته الحُمَّى يقول‏:‏ 
كل امرئ مُصَبَّحٌ في أهله ** والموت أدنى من شِرَاك نَعْلِه 
وكان بلال إذا أقلع عنه يرفع عقيرته ويقول‏:‏ 
ألا ليت شِعْرِى هل أبيتَنَّ ليلة ** بـوَادٍ وحـولى إذْخِرٌ وجَلِيـــلُ 
وهل أردْن يومــًا ميـاه مِجَنَّة ** وهل يَبْدُوَنْ لى شامة وطَفِيلُ 
قالت عائشة‏:‏ فجئت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبرته، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم العن شيبة بن ربيعة، وعتبة بن ربيعة، وأمية بن خلف، كما أخرجونا من أرضنا إلى أرض الوباء‏)‏‏.‏ ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم حبب إلينا المدينة كحبنا مكة أو أشد، وصححها، وبارك في صاعها ومدها، وانقل حماها فاجعلها بالجُحْفَة‏)‏‏.‏ 
وقد استجاب الله دعاءه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأرى في المنام أن امرأة سوداء ثائرة الرأس خرجت من المدينة حتى نزلت بالمَهْيَعَة، وهي الجحفة‏.‏ وكان ذلك عبارة عن نقل وباء المدينة إلى الجحفة، وبذلك استراح المهاجرون عما كانوا يعانونه من شدة مناخ المدينة‏.‏  
إلى هنا انتهي بيان قسم من حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد النبوة، وهو العهد المكى‏.‏ وفيما يلى نقدم بالإيجاز عهده المدنى صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ وبالله التوفيق‏.‏  
مراحل الدعوة والجهاد في العهد المدني    
يمكن تقسيم العهد المدني إلى ثلاث مراحل‏:‏ 
1 ـ مرحلة تأسيس المجتمع الإسلامي، وتمكين الدعوة الإسلامية، وقد أثيرت في هذه المرحلة القلاقل والفتن من الداخل، وزحف فيها الأعداء من الخارج؛ ليستأصلوا شأفة المسلمين، ويقلعوا الدعوة من جذورها‏.‏ وقد انتهت هذه المرحلة بتغلب المسلمين وسيطرتهم على الموقف مع عقد صلح الحديبية في ذى القعدة سنة ست من الهجرة‏.‏ 
2 ـ مرحلة الصلح مع العدو الأكبر، والفراغ لدعوة ملوك الأرض إلى الإسلام، وللقضاء على أطراف المؤامرات‏.‏ وقد انتهت هذه المرحلة بفتح مكة المكرمة في رمضان سنة ثمان من الهجرة‏.‏ 
3 ـ مرحلة استقبال الوفود، ودخول الناس في دين الله أفواجًا‏.‏ وقد امتدت هذه المرحلة إلى وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ربيع الأول سنة إحدى عشرة من الهجرة‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

سكان المدينة وأحوالهم عند الهجرة   
لم يكن معنى الهجرة التخلص والفرار من الفتنة فحسب، بل كانت الهجرة تعنى مع هذا تعاونًا على إقامة مجتمع جديد في بلد آمن، ولذلك أصبح فرضًا على كل مسلم يقدر على الهجرة أن يهاجر ويسهم في بناء هذا الوطن الجديد، ويبذل جهده في تحصينه ورفعة شأنه‏.‏ 
ولاشك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان هو الإمام والقائد والهادى في بناء هذا المجتمع، وكانت إليه أزمة الأمور بلا نزاع‏.‏ 
والذين قابلهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة كانوا على ثلاثة أصناف، يختلف أحوال كل واحد منها بالنسبة إلى الآخر اختلافًا واضحًا، وكان يواجه بالنسبة إلى كل صنف منها مسائل عديدة غير المسائل التي كان يواجهها بالنسبة إلى الآخر‏.‏ 
وهذه الأصناف الثلاثة هي‏:‏ 
1 ـ أصحابه الصفوة الكرام البررة رضي الله عنهم‏.‏ 
2 ـ المشركون الذين لم يؤمنوا بعد، وهم من صميم قبائل المدينة‏.‏ 
3 ـ اليهــود‏.‏ 
أ ـ والمسائل التي كان يواجهها بالنسبة إلى أصحابه هو أن ظروف المدينة بالنسبة إليهم كانت تختلف تمامًا عن الظروف التي مروا بها في مكة، فهم في مكة وإن كانت تجمعهم كلمة جامعة وكانوا يستهدفون هدفًا واحدًا، إلا أنهم كانوا متفرقين في بيوتات شتى، مقهورين أذلاء مطرودين، لم يكن لهم من الأمر شيء، وإنما كان الأمر بيد أعدائهم في الدين، فلم يكن هؤلاء المسلمون يستطيعون أن ينشئوا مجتمعًا إسلاميًا جديدًا بمواده التي لا يستغنى عنها أي مجتمع إنسإني في العالم؛ ولذلك نرى السور المكية تقتصر على تفصيل المبادئ الإسلامية، وعلى التشريعات التي يمكن العمل بها لكل فرد وحده، وعلى الترغيب في البر والخير ومكارم الأخلاق والترهيب عن الرذائل والدنايا‏.‏ 
أما في المدينة فكان أمر المسلمين بأيديهم منذ أول يوم، ولم يكن يسيطر عليهم أحد من الناس، وهذا يعنى أنهم قد آن لهم أن يواجهوا مسائل الحضارة والعمران، والمعيشة والاقتصاد، والسياسة والحكومة، والسلم والحرب، وأن تفصل لهم مسائل الحلال والحرام، والعبادة والأخلاق، وما إلى ذلك من شئون الحياة‏.‏ 
أي آن للمسلمين أن يكونوا مجتمعًا إسلاميًا يختلف في جميع مراحل الحياة عن المجتمع الجاهلي، ويمتاز عن أي مجتمع يوجد في العالم الإنساني، ويكون ممثلًا للدعوة الإسلامية التي عانى لها المسلمون ألوانًا من النكال والعذاب طيلة عشر سنوات‏.‏ 
ولا يخفي أن تكوين أي مجتمع على هذا النمط لا يمكن أن يستتب في يوم واحد، أو شهر واحد، أو سنة واحدة، بل لابد له من زمن طويل يتكامل فيه التشريع والتقنين والتربية والتثقيف والتدريب والتنفيذ شيئًا فشيئًا، وكان الله كفيلًا بهذا التشريع، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائمًا بتنفيذه والإرشاد إليه، وبتربية المسلمين وتزكيتهم وفق ذلك ‏{‏هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الجمعة‏:‏ 2]‏‏.‏ 
وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم مقبلين عليه بقلوبهم،يتحلون بأحكامه،ويستبشرون بها ‏{‏وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏ 2]‏‏.‏ وليس تفصيل هذه المسائل كلها من مباحث موضوعنا، فنقتصر منها على قدر الحاجة‏.‏ 
وكان هذا أعظم ما واجهه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنسبة للمسلمين، وهو الهدف الأسمى والمطلب النبيل المقصود من الدعوة الإسلامية والرسالة المحمدية، ومعلوم أنه ليس بقضية طارئة تطلب الاستعجال، بل هي قضية أصيلة تحتاج إلى آجال‏.‏ نعم، كانت هناك قضايا طارئة تطلب الحل العاجل والحكيم، أهمها أن المسلمين كانوا على قسمين‏:‏ 
قسم كانوا في أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم، لا يهمهم من ذلك إلا ما يهم الرجل وهو آمن في سِرْبِـه، وهم الأنصار، وكان بينهم تنافر مستحكم وعداء مزمن منذ أمد بعيد‏.‏ 
وقسم آخر فاتهم كل ذلك، ونجوا بأنفسهم إلى المدينة، وهم المهاجرون، فلم يكن لهم ملجأ يأوون إليه، ولا عمل يكسبون به ما يسد حاجتهم، ولا مال يبلغون به قَوَامًا من العيش، وكان عدد هؤلاء اللاجئين غير قليل، ثم كانوا يزيدون يومًا فيوما؛ إذ كان قد أوذن بالهجرة لكل من آمن بالله ورسوله‏.‏ ومعلوم أن المدينة لم تكن على ثروة طائلة فتزعزع ميزانها الاقتصادى، وفي هذه الساعة الحرجة قامت القوات المعادية للإسلام بشبه مقاطعة اقتصادية، قَلَّت لأجلها المستوردات وتفاقمت الظروف‏.‏ 
ب ـ أما القوم الثاني ـ وهم المشركون من صميم قبائل المدينة ـ فلم تكن لهم سيطرة على المسلمين، وكان منهم من يتخالجه الشكوك ويتردد في ترك دين الآباء، ولكن لم يكن يبطن العداوة والكيد ضد الإسلام والمسلمين، ولم تمض عليهم مدة طويلة حتى أسلموا وأخلصوا دينهم لله‏.‏ 
وكان فيهم من يبطن شديد الإحن والعداوة ضد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين، ولكن لم يكن يستطيع أن يناوئهم، بل كان مضطرًا إلى إظهار الودّ والصفاء نظرًا إلى الظروف، وعلى رأس هؤلاء عبد الله بن أبي، فقد كانت الأوس والخزرج اجتمعوا على سيادته بعد حرب بُعَاث ـ ولم يكونوا اجتمعوا على سيادة أحد قبله ـ وكانوا قد نظموا له الخَرْز، ليُتَوِّجُوه ويُمَلّكُوه، وكان على وشك أن يصير ملكًا على أهل المدينة إذ بوغت بمجىء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وانصراف قومه عنه إليه، فكان يرى أنه استلبه الملك، فكان يبطن شديد العداوة ضده، ولما رأي أن الظروف لا تساعده على شركه، وأنه سوف يحرم بقايا العز والشرف وما يترتب عليهما من منافع الحياة الدنيا أظهر الإسلام بعد بدر، ولكن بقى مستبطنًا الكفر، فكان لا يجد مجالًا يكيد فيه برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبالمسلمين إلا ويأتيه، وكان أصحابه ـ من الرؤساء الذين حرموا المناصب المرجوة في ملكه ـ يساهمونه ويدعمونه في تنفيذ خططه، وربما كانوا يتخذون بعض الشباب وسذجة المسلمين عميلًا لتنفيذ خطتهم من حيث لا يشعر‏.‏ 
جـ ـ أما القوم الثالث ـ وهم اليهود ـ فإنهم كانوا قد انحازوا إلى الحجاز زمن الاضطهاد الأشورى والروماني كما أسلفنا، وكانوا في الحقيقة عبرانيين، ولكن بعد الانسحاب إلى الحجاز اصطبغوا بالصبغة العربية في الزى واللغة والحضارة، حتى صارت أسماؤهم وأسماء قبائلهم عربية، وحتى قامت بينهم وبين العرب علاقة الزواج والصهر، إلا أنهم احتفظوا بعصبيتهم الجنسية، ولم يندمجوا في العرب قطعًا، بل كانوا يفتخرون بجنسيتهم الإسرائيلية ـ اليهودية ـ وكانوا يحتقرون العرب احتقارًا بالغًا وكانوا يرون أن أموال العرب مباحة لهم، يأكلونها كيف شاءوا، قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِن تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ إِن تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لاَّ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلاَّ مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَآئِمًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏آل عمران‏:‏ 75‏]‏‏.‏ ولم يكونوا متحمسين في نشر دينهم، وإنما جل بضاعتهم الدينية هي‏:‏ الفأل والسحر والنفث والرقية وأمثالها، وبذلك كانوا يرون أنفسهم أصحاب علم وفضل وقيادة روحانية‏.‏ 
وكانوا مَهَرَةً في فنون الكسب والمعيشة، فكانت في أيديهم تجارة الحبوب والتمر والخمر والثياب، كانوا يستوردون الثياب والحبوب والخمر، ويصدرون التمر، وكانت لهم أعمال من دون ذلك هم لها عاملون، فكانوا يأخذون المنافع من عامة العرب أضعافًا مضاعفة، ثم لم يكونوا يقتصرون على ذلك، بل كانوا أكالين للربا، يعطون القروض الطائلة لشيوخ العرب وساداتهم؛ ليكسبوا بها مدائح الشعراء والسمعة الحسنة بين الناس بعد إنفاقها من غير جدوى ولا طائلة، وكانوا يرتهنون لها أرض هؤلاء الرؤساء وزروعهم وحوائطهم، ثم لا يلبثون إلا أعوامًا حتى يتملكونها‏.‏ 
وكانوا أصحاب دسائس ومؤامرات وعتو وفساد؛ يلقون العداوة والشحناء بين القبائل العربية المجاورة، ويغرون بعضها على بعض بكيد خفي لم تكن تشعره تلك القبائل، فكانت تتطاحن في حروب، ولم تكد تنطفئ نيرانها حتى تتحرك أنامل اليهود مرة أخرى لتؤججها من جديد‏.‏ فإذا تم لهم ذلك جلسوا على حياد يرون نتائج هذا التحريض والإغراء، ويستلذون بما يحل بهؤلاء المساكين ـ العرب ـ من التعاسة والبوار، ويزودونهم بقروض ثقيلة ربوية حتى لا يحجموا عن الحرب لعسر النفقة‏.‏ وبهذا التدبير كانوا يحصلون على فائدتين كبيرتين‏:‏ هما الاحتفاظ على كيانهم اليهودى، وإنفاق سوق الربا؛ ليأكلوه أضعافًا مضاعفة، ويكسبوا ثروات طائلة‏.‏ 
وكانت في يثرب منهم ثلاث قبائل مشهورة‏:‏ 
1ـ بنو قَيْنُقَاع ‏:‏ وكانوا حلفاء الخزرج، وكانت ديارهم داخل المدينة‏.‏ 
2ـ بنو النَّضِير‏:‏ وكانوا حلفاء الخزرج، وكانت ديارهم بضواحى المدينة‏.‏ 
3ـ بنو قُرَيْظة‏:‏ وكانوا حلفاء الأوس، وكانت ديارهم بضواحى المدينة‏.‏ 
وهذه القبائل هي التي كانت تثير الحروب بين الأوس والخزرج منذ أمد بعيد، وقد ساهمت بأنفسها في حرب بُعَاث، كل مع حلفائها‏.‏ 
وطبعًا فإن اليهود لم يكن يرجى منهم أن ينظروا إلى الإسلام إلا بعين البغض والحقد؛ فالرسول لم يكن من أبناء جنسهم حتى يُسَكِّن جَأْشَ عصبيتهم الجنسية التي كانت مسيطرة على نفسياتهم وعقليتهم، ودعوة الإسلام لم تكن إلا دعوة صالحة تؤلف بين أشتات القلوب، وتطفئ نار العداوة والبغضاء، وتدعو إلى التزام الأمانة في كل الشئون، وإلى التقيد بأكل الحلال من طيب الأموال، ومعنى كل ذلك أن قبائل يثرب العربية ستتآلف فيما بينها، وحينئذ لابد من أن تفلت من براثن اليهود، فيفشل نشاطهم التجارى، ويحرمون أموال الربا الذي كانت تدور عليه رحى ثروتهم، بل يحتمل أن تتيقظ تلك القبائل، فتدخل في حسابها الأموال الربوية التي أخذتها اليهود، وتقوم بإرجاع أرضها وحوائطها التي أضاعتها إلى اليهود في تأدية الربا‏.‏ 
كان اليهود يدخلون كل ذلك في حسابهم منذ عرفوا أن دعوة الإسلام تحاول الاستقرار في يثرب؛ ولذلك كانوا يبطنون أشد العداوة ضد الإسلام، وضد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ أن دخل يثرب، وإن كانوا لم يتجاسروا على إظهارها إلا بعد حين‏.‏ 
ويظهر ذلك جليًا بما رواه ابن إسحاق عن أم المؤمنين صفية رضي الله عنها قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ حدثت عن صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب أنها قالت‏:‏ كنت أحَبَّ ولد أبي إليه، وإلى عمي أبي ياسر، لم ألقهما قط مع ولد لهما إلا أخذإني دونه‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ فلما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ونزل قباء في بني عمرو بن عوف غدا عليه أبي؛ حيى بن أخطب، وعمى أبو ياسر بن أخطب مُغَلِّسِين، قالت‏:‏ فلم يرجعا حتى كانا مع غروب الشمس، قالت‏:‏ فأتيا كَالَّيْن كسلانين ساقطين يمشيان الهُوَيْنَى‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ فهششت إليهما كما كنت أصنع، فوالله ما التفت إلىَّ واحد منهما، مع ما بهما من الغم‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ وسمعت عمى أبا ياسر، وهو يقول لأبي حيي بن أخطب‏:‏ أهو هو‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم والله، قال‏:‏ أتعرفه وتثبته‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم، قال‏:‏ فما في نفسك منه‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ عداوته والله ما بقيت‏.‏ 
ويشهد بذلك أيضًا ما رواه البخاري في إسلام عبد الله بن سَلاَم رضي الله عنه فقد كان حبرًا من فطاحل علماء اليهود، ولما سمع بمقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة في بني النجار جاءه مستعجلًا، وألقى إليه أسئلة لا يعلمها إلا نبى، ولما سمع ردوده صلى الله عليه وسلم عليها آمن به ساعته ومكانه، ثم قال له‏:‏ إن اليهود قوم بُهْتٌ، إن علموا بإسلامي قبل أن تسألهم بَهَتُونِى عندك، فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاءت اليهود، ودخل عبد الله بن سلام البيت‏.‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أي رجل فيكم عبد الله بن سلام‏؟‏‏)‏ قالوا‏:‏ أعلمنا وابن أعلمنا، وأخيرنا وابن أخيرنا ـ وفي لفظ‏:‏ سيدنا وابن سيدنا‏.‏ وفي لفظ آخر‏:‏ خيرنا وابن خيرنا، وأفضلنا وابن أفضلنا ـ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أفرأيتم إن أسلم عبد الله‏؟‏‏)‏ فقالوا‏:‏ أعاذه الله من ذلك ‏(‏مرتين أو ثلاثا‏)‏، فخرج إليهم عبد الله فقال‏:‏ أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمدًا رسول الله، قالوا‏:‏ شرّنا وابن شرّنا، ووقعوا فيه‏.‏ وفي لفظ‏:‏ فقال‏:‏ يا معشر اليهود، اتقوا الله، فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو، إنكم لتعلمون أنه رسول الله، وأنه جاء بحق‏.‏ فقالوا‏:‏ كذبت‏.‏ 
وهذه أول تجربة تلقاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من اليهود في أول يوم دخل فيه المدينة‏.‏ 
وهذه هي الظروف والقضايا الداخلية التي واجهها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حين نزل بالمدينة‏.‏ 
أما من ناحية الخارج فكان يحيط بها من يدين بدين قريش، وكانت قريش ألـد عـدو للإسلام والمسلمين، جربت عليهم طوال عشرة أعوام ـ حينما كان المسلمون تحت أيديها ـ كل أساليب الإرهاب والتهديد والمضايقة والتعذيب، والمقاطعة والتجويع، وأذاقتهم التنكيلات والويلات، وشنت عليهم حربًا نفسية مضنية مع دعاية واسعة منظمة، ولما هاجر المسلمون إلى المدينة صادرت أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم، وحالت بينهم وبين أزواجهم وذرياتهم، بل حبست وعذبت من قدرت عليه، ولم تقتصر على هذا، بل تآمرت على الفتك بصاحب الدعوة صلى الله عليه وسلم، والقضاء عليه وعلى دعوته، ولم تَأْلُ جهدًا في تنفيذ هذه المؤامرة‏.‏ فكان من الطبيعى جدًا، حينما نجا المسلمون منها إلى أرض تبعد نحو خمسمائة كيلو متر، أن تقوم بدورها السياسى والعسكرى، لما لها من الصدارة الدنيوية والزعامة الدينية بين أوساط العرب بصفتها ساكنة الحرم ومجاورة بيت الله وسدنته، وتغرى غيرها من مشركي الجزيرة ضد أهل المدينة، وفعلًا قامت بذلك كله حتى صارت المدينة محفوفة بالأخطار، وفي شبه مقاطعة شديدة قَلَّتْ لأجلها المستوردات، في حين كان عدد اللاجئين إليها يزيد يومًا بعد يوم، وبذلك كانت ‏[‏حالة الحرب‏]‏ قائمة بين هؤلاء الطغاة من أهل مكة ومن دان دينهم، وبين المسلمين في وطنهم الجديد‏.‏ 
وكان من حق المسلمين أن يصادروا أموال هؤلاء الطغاة كما صودرت أموالهم، وأن يديلوا عليهم من التنكيلات بمثل ما أدالوا بها، وأن يقيموا في سبيل حياتهم العراقيل كما أقاموها في سبيل حياة المسلمين، وأن يكيلوا لهؤلاء الطغاة صاعًا بصاع حتى لا يجدوا سبيلًا لإبادة المسلمين واستئصال خضرائهم‏.‏ 
وهذه هي القضايا والمشاكل الخارجية التي واجهها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدما ورد المدينة، وكان عليه أن يعالجها بحكمة بالغة حتى يخرج منها مكللًا بالنجاح‏.‏  
وقد قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمعالجة كل القضايا أحسن قيام، بتوفيق من الله وتأييده، فعامل كل قوم بما كانوا يستحقونه من الرأفة والرحمة أو الشدة والنكال،وذلك بجانب قيامه بتزكية النفوس وتعليم الكتاب والحكمة، ولا شك أن جانب التزكية والتعليم والرأفة والرحمة كان غالبًا على جانب الشدة والعنت ـ حتى عاد الأمر إلى الإسلام وأهله في بضع سنوات، وسيجد القارئ كل ذلك جليًا في الصفحات الآتية‏.‏   المرحلة الأولى: بناء مجتمع جديد 
قد أسلفنا أن نزول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة في بني النجار كان يوم الجمعة ‏[‏12 ربيع الأول سنة 1 هـ/ الموافق 27 سبتمبر سنة 622م‏]‏، وأنه نزل في أرض أمام دار أبي أيوب، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏هاهنا المنزل إن شاء الله‏)‏، ثم انتقل إلى بيت أبي أيوب رضي الله عنه   بناء المسجد النبوي  
وأول خطوة خطاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك هو بناء المسجد النبوي، واختار له المكان الذي بركت فيه ناقته صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاشتراه من غلامين يتيمين كانا يملكانه، وأسهم في بنائه بنفسه، فكان ينقل اللبِن والحجارة ويقول‏:‏ 
‏(‏اللهم لا عَيْشَ إلا عَيْشُ الآخرة ** فاغْفِرْ للأنصار والمُهَاجِرَة‏)‏ 
وكان يقول‏:‏ 
‏(‏هذا الحِمَالُ لا حِمَال خَيْبَر ** هــذا أبـَــرُّ رَبَّنَا وأطْـهَر‏)‏ 
وكان ذلك مما يزيد نشاط الصحابة في العمل، حتى إن أحدهم ليقول‏:‏ 
لئن قَعَــدْنا والنبي يَعْمَل ** لـذاك مِــنَّا العَمَــلُ المُضَلَّل 
وكانت في ذلك المكان قبور للمشركين، وكان فيه خرب ونخل وشجرة من غَرْقَد، فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقبور المشركين فنبشت، وبالخَرِب فسويت، وبالنخل والشجرة فقطعت، وصفت في قبلة المسجد، وكانت القبلة إلى بيت المقدس، وجعلت عضادتاه من حجارة، وأقيمت حيطانه من اللبن والطين، وجعل سقفه من جريد النخل، وعُمُده الجذوع، وفرشت أرضه بالرمال والحصباء، وجعلت له ثلاثة أبواب، وطوله مما يلى القبلة إلى مؤخره مائة ذراع، والجانبان مثل ذلك أو دونه، وكان أساسه قريبًا من ثلاثة أذرع‏.‏ 
وبني بجانبه بيوتًا بالحجر واللبن، وسقفها بالجريد والجذوع، وهي حجرات أزواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبعد تكامل الحجرات انتقل إليها من بيت أبي أيوب‏.‏ 
ولم يكن المسجد موضعًا لأداء الصلوات فحسب، بل كان جامعة يتلقى فيها المسلمون تعاليم الإسلام وتوجيهاته، ومنتدى تلتقى وتتآلف فيه العناصر القبلية المختلفة التي طالما نافرت بينها النزعات الجاهلية وحروبها، وقاعدة لإدارة جميع الشئون وبث الانطلاقات، وبرلمان لعقد المجالس الاستشارية والتنفيذية‏.‏ 
وكان مع هذا كله دارًا يسكن فيها عدد كبير من فقراء المهاجرين اللاجئين الذين لم يكن لهم هناك دار ولا مال ولا أهل ولا بنون‏.‏  
وفي أوائل الهجرة شرع الأذان، تلك النغمة العلوية التي تدوى في الآفاق، وتهز أرجاء الوجود، تعلن كل يوم خمس مرات بأن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله، وتنفي كل كبرياء في الكون وكل دين في الوجود، إلا كبرياء الله، والدين الذي جاء به عبده محمد رسول الله‏.‏ وقد تشرف برؤيته في المنام أحد الصحابة الأخيار عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه رضي الله عنه فأقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد وافقت رؤياه رؤيا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فأقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والقصة بكاملها مروية في كتب السنة والسيرة‏.‏ 
المؤاخاة بين المسلمين   
ثم إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بجانب قيامه ببناء المسجد‏:‏ مركز التجمع والتآلف، قام بعمل آخر من أروع ما يأثره التاريخ، وهو عمل المؤاخاة بين المهاجرين والأنصار، قال ابن القيم‏:‏ ثم أخي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين المهاجرين والأنصار في دار أنس بن مالك، وكانوا تسعين رجلًا، نصفهم من المهاجرين، ونصفهم من الأنصار، أخي بينهم على المواساة، ويتوارثون بعد الموت دون ذوى الأرحام إلى حين وقعة بدر، فلما أنزل الله عز وجل‏:‏ ‏{‏وَأُوْلُواْ الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏ 75‏]‏ رد التوارث إلى الرحم دون عقد الأخوة‏.‏ 
وقد قيل‏:‏ إنه أخي بين المهاجرين بعضهم مع بعض مؤاخاة ثانية‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ والثبت الأول، والمهاجرون كانوا مستغنين بأخوة الإسلام وأخوة الدار وقرابة النسب عن عقد مؤاخاة فيما بينهم، بخلاف المهاجرين مع الأنصار‏.‏ اهـ‏.‏ 
ومعنى هذا الإخاء أن تذوب عصبيات الجاهلية، وتسقط فوارق النسب واللون والوطن، فلا يكون أساس الولاء والبراء إلا الإسلام‏.‏ 
وقد امتزجت عواطف الإيثار والمواساة والمؤانسة وإسداء الخير في هذه الأخوة، وملأت المجتمع الجديد بأروع الأمثال‏.‏ 
روى البخاري‏:‏ أنهم لما قدموا المدينة أخي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين عبد الرحمن وسعد ابن الربيع، فقال لعبد الرحمن‏:‏ إني أكثر الأنصار مالًا، فاقسم مالى نصفين، ولى امرأتان، فانظر أعجبهما إليك فسمها لي، أطلقها، فإذا انقضت عدتها فتزوجها، قال‏:‏ بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك، وأين سوقكم‏؟‏ فدلوه على سوق بني قينقاع، فما انقلب إلا ومعه فضل من أقِطٍ وسَمْنٍ، ثم تابع الغدو، ثم جاء يومًا وبه أثر صُفْرَة، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏مَهْيَمْ‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ تزوجت‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏كم سقت إليها‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ نواة من ذهب‏.‏ 
وروى عن أبي هريرة قال‏:‏ قالت الأنصار للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ اقسم بيننا وبين إخواننا النخيل‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏لا‏)‏، فقالوا‏:‏ فتكفونا المؤنة ونشرككم في الثمرة‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ سمعنا وأطعنا‏.‏ 
وهذا يدلنا على ما كان عليه الأنصار من الحفاوة البالغة بإخوانهم المهاجرين، ومن التضحية والإيثار والود والصفاء، وما كان عليه المهاجرون من تقدير هذا الكرم حق قدره، فلم يستغلوه ولم ينالوا منه إلا بقدر ما يقيم أودهم‏.‏  
وحقًا فقد كانت هذه المؤاخاة حكمةً فذةً، وسياسةً حكيمةً، وحلًا رشيدًا لكثير من المشاكل التي كان يواجهها المسلمون، والتي أشرنا إليها‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الجيش الإسلامي يواصل سيره  
ثم ارتحل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذَفِرَان، فسلك على ثنايا يقال لها‏:‏ الأصافر، ثم انحط منها إلى بلد يقال له‏:‏ الدَّبَّة، وترك الحَنَّان بيمين ـ وهو كَثِيب عظيم كالجبل ـ ثم نزل قريبًا من بدر‏.‏    الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوم بعملية الاستكشاف   
وهناك قام صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه بعملية الاستكشاف مع رفيقه في الغار أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وبينما هما يتجولان حول معسكر مكة إذا هما بشيخ من العرب، فسأله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قريش وعن محمد وأصحابه ـ سأل عن الجيشين زيادة في التكتم ـ ولكن الشيخ قال‏:‏ لا أخبركما حتى تخبراني ممن أنتما‏؟‏ فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا أخبرتنا أخبرناك‏)‏، قال‏:‏ أو ذاك بذاك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏نعم‏)‏‏.‏ 
قال الشيخ‏:‏ فإنه بلغنى أن محمدًا وأصحابه خرجوا يوم كذا وكذا، فإن كان صدق الذي أخبرني فهم اليوم بمكان كذا وكذا ـ للمكان الذي به جيش المدينة‏.‏ وبلغنى أن قريشًا خرجوا يوم كذا وكذا، فإن كان صدق الذي أخبرني فهم اليوم بمكان كذا وكذا ـ للمكان الذي به جيش مكة‏.‏ 
ولما فرغ من خبره قال‏:‏ ممن أنتما‏؟‏ فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏نحن من ماء‏)‏، ثم انصرف عنه، وبقى الشيخ يتفوه‏:‏ ما من ماء‏؟‏ أمن ماء العراق‏؟‏    الحصول على أهم المعلومات عن الجيش المكي   
وفي مساء ذلك اليوم بعث صلى الله عليه وسلم استخباراته من جديد ليبحث عن أخبار العدو، وقام لهذه العملية ثلاثة من قادة المهاجرين؛ على بن أبي طالب والزبير بن العوام وسعد ابن أبي وقاص في نفر من أصحابه، ذهبوا إلى ماء بدر فوجدوا غلامين يستقيان لجيش مكة، فألقوا عليهما القبض، وجاءوا بهما إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في الصلاة، فاستخبرهما القوم، فقالا‏:‏ نحن سقاة قريش، بعثونا نسقيهم من الماء، فكره القوم، ورجوا أن يكونا لأبي سفيان ـ لاتزال في نفوسهم بقايا أمل في الاستيلاء على القافلة ـ فضربوهما ضربًا موجعًا حتى اضطر الغلامان أن يقولا‏:‏ نحن لأبي سفيان فتركوهما‏.‏ 
ولما فرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مـن الصلاة قال لهم كالعاتب‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا صدقاكم ضربتموهما، وإذا كذباكم تركتموهما، صدقا والله، إنهما لقريش‏)‏‏.‏ 
ثم خاطب الغلامين قائلًا‏:‏ ‏(‏أخبرإني عن قريش‏)‏، قالا‏:‏ هم وراء هذا الكثيب الذي ترى بالعدوة القصوى، فقال لهما‏:‏ ‏(‏كم القوم‏؟‏‏)‏ قالا‏:‏ كثير‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما عدتهم‏؟‏‏)‏ قالا‏:‏ لا ندرى، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏كم ينحرون كل يوم‏؟‏‏)‏ قالا‏:‏ يومًا تسعًا ويومًا عشرًا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏القوم فيما بين التسعمائة إلى الألف‏)‏، ثم قال لهما‏:‏ ‏(‏فمن فيهم من أشراف قريش‏؟‏‏)‏ قالا‏:‏ عتبة وشيبة ابنا ربيعة، وأبو البَخْتَرىّ بن هشام، وحكيم بن حِـزام، ونَوْفَل بن خويلد، والحارث بن عامر، وطُعَيْمَة بن عدى، والنضر بن الحارث، وَزمْعَة بن الأسود، وأبو جهل بن هشام، وأميــة بن خلف في رجال سمياهم‏.‏ 
فأقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الناس فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏هذه مكة قد ألقت إليكم أفلاذ كبدها‏)‏‏.‏    نزول المطر  
وأنزل الله عز وجل في تلك الليلة مطرًا واحدًا، فكان على المشركين وابلًا شديدًا منعهم من التقدم، وكان على المسلمين طلا طهرهم به، وأذهب عنهم رجس الشيطان، ووطأ به الأرض، وصلب به الرمل، وثبت الأقدام، ومهد به المنزل، وربط به على قلوبهم‏.    الجيش الإسلامي يسبق إلى أهم المراكز العسكرية   
وتحرك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بجيشه ليسبق المشركين إلى ماء بدر، ويحول بينهم وبين الاستيلاء عليه، فنزل عشاء أدنى ماء من مياه بدر، وهنا قام الحُبَاب بن المنذر كخبير عسكرى وقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، أرأيت هذا المنزل، أمنزلًا أنزلكه الله، ليس لنا أن نتقدمه ولا نتأخر عنه‏؟‏ أم هو الرأي والحرب والمكيدة‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏بل هو الرأي والحرب والمكيدة‏)‏‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إن هذا ليس بمنزل، فانهض بالناس حتى نأتى أدنى ماء من القوم ـ قريش ـ فننزله ونغوّر ـ أي نُخَرِّب ـ ما وراءه من القُلُب، ثم نبني عليه حوضًا، فنملأه ماء، ثم نقاتل القوم، فنشرب ولا يشربون، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لقد أشرت بالرأي‏)‏‏.‏ 
فنهض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجيش حتى أتى أقرب ماء من العدو، فنزل عليه شطر الليل، ثم صنعوا الحياض وغوروا ما عداها من القلب‏.‏    مقر القيادة   
وبعد أن تم نزول المسلمين على الماء اقترح سعد بن معاذ على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبني المسلمون مقرًا لقيادته؛ استعدادًا للطوارئ، وتقديرًا للهزيمة قبل النصر، حيث قال‏:‏ 
يا نبى الله، ألا نبني لك عريشًا تكون فيه، ونعد عندك ركائبك، ثم نلقى عدونا، فإن أعزنا الله وأظهرنا على عدونا كان ذلك ما أحببنا، وإن كانت الأخرى جلست على ركائبك فلحقت بِمَنْ وراءنا من قومنا، فقد تخلف عنك أقوام يا نبي الله ما نحن بأشد لك حبًا منهم، ولو ظنوا أنك تلقى حربًا ما تخلفوا عنك، يمنعك الله بهم، يناصحونك ويجاهدون معك‏.‏ 
فأثنى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيرًا ودعا له بخير، وبني المسلمون عَرِيشًا على تل مرتفع يقع في الشمال الشرقى لميدان القتال، ويشرف على ساحة المعركة‏.‏ 
كما تم اختيار فرقة من شباب الأنصار بقيادة سعد بن معاذ يحرسون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حول مقر قيادته‏.‏    تعبئة الجيش وقضاء الليل   
ثم عبأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جيشه‏.‏ ومشى في موضع المعركة، وجعل يشير بيده‏:‏ ‏(‏هذا مصرع فلان غدًا إن شاء الله، وهذا مصرع فلان غدا إن شاء الله‏)‏‏.‏ ثم بات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي إلى جذع شجرة هنالك، وبات المسلمون ليلهم هادئي الأنفاس منيري الآفاق، غمرت الثقة قلوبهم، وأخذوا من الراحة قسطهم؛ يأملون أن يروا بشائر ربهم بعيونهم صباحًا‏:‏ ‏{‏إِذْ يُغَشِّيكُمُ النُّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِّنْهُ وَيُنَزِّلُ عَلَيْكُم مِّن السَّمَاء مَاء لِّيُطَهِّرَكُم بِهِ وَيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمْ رِجْزَ الشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الأَقْدَامَ‏} [‏الأنفال‏:‏11‏]‏‏.‏ 
كانت هذه الليلة ليلة الجمعة، السابعة عشرة من رمضان في السنة الثانية من الهجرة، وكان خروجه صلى الله عليه وسلم في 8 أو12 من نفس الشهر‏.‏    الجيش المكي في عرصة القتال، ووقوع الانشقاق فيه   
أما قريش فقضت ليلتها هذه في معسكرها بالعدوة القصوى، ولما أصبحت أقبلت في كتائبها، ونزلت من الكثيب إلى وادي بدر‏.‏ وأقبل نفر منهم إلى حوض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال‏:‏ ‏[‏دعوهم‏]‏، فما شرب أحد منهم يومئذ إلا قتل، سوى حكيم بن حزام، فإنه لم يقتل، وأسلم بعد ذلك، وحسن إسلامه، وكان إذا اجتهد في اليمين قال‏:‏ لا والذي نجاني من يوم بدر‏.‏ 
فلما اطمأنت قريش بعثت عُمَيْر بن وهب الجُمَحِى للتعرف على مدى قوة جيش المدينة، فدار عمير بفرسه حول العسكر، ثم رجع إليهم فقال‏:‏ ثلاثمائة رجل، يزيدون قليلًا أو ينقصون، ولكن أمهلونى حتى أنظر أللقوم كمين أو مدد‏؟‏ 
فضرب في الوادى حتى أبعد، فلم ير شيئًا، فرجع إليهم فقال‏:‏ ما وجدت شيئًا، ولكنى قد رأيت يا معشر قريش البلايا تحمل المنايا، نواضح يثرب تحمل الموت الناقع، قوم ليس معهم منعة ولا ملجأ إلا سيوفهم، والله ما أرى أن يقتل رجل منهم حتى يقتل رجلًا منكم،فإذا أصابوا منكم أعدادكم فما خير العيش بعد ذلك‏؟‏ فروا رأيكم‏.‏ 
وحينئذ قامت معارضة أخرى ضد أبي جهل ـ المصمم على المعركة ـ تدعو إلى العودة بالجيش إلى مكة دونما قتال، فقد مشى حكيم بن حزام في الناس، وأتى عتبة ابن ربيعة فقال‏:‏ يا أبا الوليد، إنك كبير قريش وسيدها، والمطاع فيها، فهل لك إلى خير تذكر به إلى آخر الدهر‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ وما ذاك يا حكيم‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ترجع بالناس، وتحمل أمر حليفك عمرو بن الحضرمى ـ المقتول في سرية نخلة ـ فقال عتبة‏:‏ قد فعلت‏.‏ أنت ضامن علىّ بذلك‏.‏ إنما هو حليفي، فعلى عقله ‏[‏ديته‏]‏ وما أصيب من ماله‏.‏ 
ثم قال عتبة لحكيم بن حزام‏:‏ فائت ابن الحَنْظَلِيَّةِ ـ أبا جهل، والحنظلية أمه ـ فإني لا أخشى أن يشجر أمر الناس غيره‏.‏ 
ثم قام عتبة بن ربيعة خطيبًا فقال‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، إنكم والله ما تصنعون بأن تلقوا محمدًا وأصحابه شيئًا، والله لئن أصبتموه لايزال الرجل ينظر في وجه رجل يكره النظر إليه، قتل ابن عمه أو ابن خاله أو رجلًا من عشيرته، فارجعوا وخلوا بين محمد وبين سائر العرب، فإن أصابوه فذاك الذي أردتم، وإن كان غير ذلك ألْفَاكُمْ ولم تَعَرَّضُوا منه ما تريدون‏.‏ 
وانطلق حكيم بن حزام إلى أبي جهل ـ وهو يهيئ درعًا له ـ قال‏:‏ يا أبا الحكم، إن عتبة أرسلنى بكذا وكذا، فقال أبو جهل‏:‏ انتفخ والله سَحْرُهُ حين رأي محمدًا وأصحابه، كلا والله لا نرجع حتى يحكم الله بيننا وبين محمد، وما بعتبة ما قال، ولكنه قد رأي أن محمدًا وأصحابه أكلة جَزُور، وفيهم ابنه ـ وهو أبو حذيفة بن عتبة كان قد أسلم قديمًا وهاجر ـ فَتَخَوَّفَكُمْ عليه‏.‏ 
ولما بلغ عتبة قول أبي جهل‏:‏ انتفخ والله سحره، قال عتبة‏:‏ سيعلم مُصَفِّر اسْتَه من انتفخ سحره، أنا أم هو‏؟‏ وتعجل أبو جهل، مخافة أن تقوى هذه المعارضة، فبعث على إثر هذه المحاورة إلى عامر بن الحضرمى ـ أخي عمرو بن الحضرمى المقتول في سرية عبد الله بن جحش ـ فقال‏:‏ هذا حليفك ‏[‏أي عتبة‏]‏ يريد أن يرجع بالناس، وقد رأيت ثأرك بعينك، فقم فانْشُد خُفْرَتَك ، ومَقْتَلَ أخيك، فقام عامر فكشف عن استه، وصرخ‏:‏ واعمراه، واعمراه، فحمى القوم، وحَقِبَ أمرهم، واستوثقوا على ما هم عليه من الشر، وأفسد على الناس الرأي الذي دعاهم إليه عتبة‏.‏ وهكذا تغلب الطيش على الحكمة، وذهبت هذه المعارضة دون جدوى‏.‏     الجيشان يتراآن   
ولما طلع المشركون وتراءى الجمعان قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم هذه قريش قد أقبلت بخُيَلائها وفَخْرها تُحَادُّك وتكذب رسولك، اللهم فنصرك الذي وعدتني، اللهم أحْنِهُم ‏[‏الغداة‏]‏‏)‏ وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ورأى عتبة بن ربيعة في القوم على جمل له أحمر‏:‏ ‏(‏إن يكن في أحد من القوم خير فعند صاحب الجمل الأحمر، إن يطيعوه يَرْشُدُوا‏)‏‏.‏ 
وعدل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صفوف المسلمين، وبينما هو يعدلها وقع أمر عجيب، فقد كان في يديه قِدْح يعدل به، وكان سَوَاد بن غَزِيَّة مُسْتَنْصِلًا من الصف، فطعن في بطنه بالقدح، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏استو يا سواد‏)‏، فقال سواد‏:‏ يا رسول الله، أوجعتنى فأقدنى، فكشف عن بطنه وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏استقد‏)‏، فاعتنقه سواد وقبل بطنه، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما حملك على هذا يا سواد‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، قد حضر ما ترى، فأردت أن يكون آخر العهد بك أن يمس جلدى جلدك‏.‏ فدعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخير‏.‏ 
ولما تم تعديل الصفوف أصدر أوامره إلى جيشه بألا يبدأوا القتال حتى يتلقوا منه الأوامر الأخيرة، ثم أدلى إليهم بتوجيه خـاص في أمـر الحـرب، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا أكثبوكم ـ يعنى اقتربوا منكم ـ فارموهم، واستبقوا نبلكم، ولا تسلوا السيوف حتى يغشوكم‏)‏ ثم رجع إلى العريش هو وأبو بكر خاصة،وقام سعد بن معاذ بكتيبة الحراسة على باب العريش‏.‏ 
أما المشركون فقد استفتح أبو جهل في ذلك اليوم فقال‏:‏ اللهم أقطعنا للرحم، وآتانا بما لانعرفه،فأحِنْه الغداة،اللهم أينا كان أحب إليك وأرضى عندك فانصره اليوم، وفي ذلك أنزل الله‏:‏ ‏{‏إِن تَسْتَفْتِحُواْ فَقَدْ جَاءكُمُ الْفَتْحُ وَإِن تَنتَهُواْ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَإِن تَعُودُواْ نَعُدْ وَلَن تُغْنِيَ عَنكُمْ فِئَتُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَوْ كَثُرَتْ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏19‏]‏    ساعة الصفر وأول وقود المعركة  
وكان أول وقود المعركة الأسود بن عبد الأسد المخزومى ـ وكان رجلًا شرسًا سيئ الخلق ـ خرج قائلًا‏:‏ أعاهد الله لأشربن من حوضهم أو لأهدمنه أو لأموتن دونه‏.‏ فلما خرج خرج إليه حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه فلما التقيا ضربه حمزة فأطَنَّ قدمه بنصف ساقه وهو دون الحوض، فوقع على ظهره تشخب رجله دمًا نحو أصحابه، ثم حبا إلى الحوض حتى اقتحم فيه، يريد أن تبر يمينه، ولكن حمزة ثنى عليه بضربة أخرى أتت عليه وهو داخل الحوض‏.‏    المبـــارزة   
وكان هذا أول قتل أشعل نار المعركة، فقد خرج بعده ثلاثة من خيرة فرسان قريش كانوا من عائلة واحدة، وهم عتبة وأخوه شيبة ابنا ربيعة، والوليد بن عتبة، فلما انفصلوا من الصف طلبوا المبارزة، فخرج إليهم ثلاثة من شباب الأنصار عَوْف ومُعَوِّذ ابنا الحارث ـ وأمهما عفراء ـ وعبد الله بن رواحة، فقالوا‏:‏ من أنتم‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ رهط من الأنصار‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ أكِِفَّاء كرام، ما لنا بكم حاجة، وإنما نريد بني عمنا، ثم نادى مناديهم‏:‏ يا محمد، أخرج إلينا أكفاءنا من قومنا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏قم يا عبيدة بن الحارث، وقم يا حمزة، وقم يا على‏)‏، فلما قاموا ودنوا منهم، قالوا‏:‏ من أنتم‏؟‏ فأخبروهم، فقالوا‏:‏ أنتم أكفاء كرام، فبارز عبيدة ـ وكان أسن القوم ـ عتبة بن ربيعة، وبارز حمزة شيبة، وبارز على الوليد‏.‏ فأما حمزة وعلى فلم يمهلا قرنيهما أن قتلاهما، وأما عبيدة فاختلف بينه وبين قرنه ضربتان، فأثخن كل واحد منهما صاحبه، ثم كَرَّ على وحمزة على عتبة فقتلاه، واحتملا عبيدة وقد قطعت رجله، فلم يزل ضَمِنًا حتى مات بالصفراء،بعد أربعة أو خمسة أيام من وقعة بدر، حينما كان المسلمون في طريقهم إلى المدينة‏.‏ وكان على يقسم بالله أن هذه الآية نــزلت فيهم‏:‏ ‏{‏هَذَانِ خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ‏}‏ الآية ‏[‏الحج‏:‏19‏]‏‏.‏    الهجوم العام   
وكانت نهاية هذه المبارزة بداية سيئة بالنسبة للمشركين؛ إذ فقدوا ثلاثة من خيرة فرسانهم وقادتهم دفعة واحدة،فاستشاطوا غضبًا،وكروا على المسلمين كرة رجل واحد‏.‏ 
وأما المسلمون فبعد أن استنصروا ربهم واستغاثوه وأخلصوا له وتضرعوا إليه تلقوا هجمات المشركين المتتالية، وهم مرابطون في مواقعهم، واقفون موقف الدفاع، وقد ألحقوا بالمشركين خسائر فادحة، وهم يقولون‏:‏ أحَد أحَد‏.‏    الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يناشد ربه   
أما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان منذ رجوعه بعد تعديل الصفوف يناشد ربه ما وعده من النصر، ويقول‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّهم أنجز لي ما وعدتني، اللهم إني أنشدك عهدك ووعدك‏)‏، حتى إذا حَمِىَ الوَطِيسُ، واستدارت رحى الحرب بشدة واحتدم القتال، وبلغت المعركة قمتها، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة اليوم لا تعبد، اللهم إن شئت لم تعبد بعد اليوم أبدًا‏)‏‏.‏ وبالغ في الابتهال حتى سقط رداؤه عن منكبيه، فرده عليه الصديق، وقال‏:‏ حسبك يا رسول الله، ألححت على ربك‏.‏ 
وأوحى الله إلى ملائكته‏:‏ ‏{‏أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُواْ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ الرَّعْبَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏ 12‏]‏،وأوحى إلى رسوله‏:‏ ‏{‏أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُم بِأَلْفٍ مِّنَ الْمَلآئِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏9‏]‏ ـ أي إنهم ردف لكم، أو يردف بعضهم بعضًا أرسالًا، لا يأتون دفعة واحدة‏.‏     نزول الملائكة   
وأغفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إغفاءة واحدة، ثم رفع رأسه فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أبشر يا أبا بكر، هذا جبريل على ثَنَاياه النَّقْعُ‏)‏ ‏[‏أي الغبار‏]‏ وفي رواية ابن إسحاق‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أبشر يا أبا بكر، أتاك نصر الله، هذا جبريل آخذ بعنان فرسه يقوده، وعلى ثناياه النقع‏)‏‏.‏ 
ثم خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من باب العريش وهو يثب في الدرع ويقول‏:‏ ‏{‏سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْعُ وَيُوَلُّونَ الدُّبُرَ‏}‏ ‏[‏القمر‏:‏45‏]‏ ،ثم أخذ حَفْنَةً من الحَصْبَاء، فاستقبل بها قريشًا وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏شاهت الوجوه‏)‏ ورمى بها في وجوههم، فما من المشركين من أحد إلا أصاب عينيه ومنخريه وفمه من تلك القبضة، وفي ذلك أنزل الله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ رَمَى‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏17‏]‏‏.‏    الهجوم المضاد   
وحينئذ أصدر إلى جيشه أوامره الأخيرة بالهجمة المضادة فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏شدوا‏)‏، وحرضهم على القتال، قائلًا‏:‏ ‏(‏والذي نفس محمد بيده، لا يقاتلهم اليوم رجل فيقتل صابرًا محتسبًا مقبلًا غير مدبر، إلا أدخله الله الجنة‏)‏، وقال وهو يحضهم على القتال‏:‏ ‏(‏قوموا إلى جنة عرضها السموات والأرض‏)‏، ‏[‏وحينئذ‏]‏ قال عُمَيْر بن الحُمَام‏:‏ بَخْ بَخْ‏.‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ما يحملك على قولك‏:‏ بخ بخ‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ لا، والله يا رسول الله إلا رجاء أن أكون من أهلها، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فإنك من أهلها‏)‏‏.‏ فأخرج تمرات من قَرَنِه فجعل يأكل منهن، ثم قال‏:‏ لئن أنا حييت حتى آكل تمراتى هذه إنها لحياة طويلة، فرمى بما كان معه من التمر، ثم قاتلهم حتى قتل‏.‏ 
وكذلك سأله عوف بن الحارث ـ ابن عفراء ـ فقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، ما يضحك الرب من عبده‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏غَمْسُه يده في العَدُوّ حاسرًا‏)‏، فنزع درعا كانت عليه فقذفها، ثم أخذ سيفه فقاتل القوم حتى قتل‏.‏ 
وحين أصدر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر بالهجوم المضاد كانت حدة هجمات العدو قد ذهبت وفتر حماسه، فكان لهذه الخطة الحكيمة أثر كبير في تعزيز موقف المسلمين، فإنهم حينما تلقوا أمر الشد والهجوم ـ وقد كان نشاطهم الحربي على شبابه ـ قاموا بهجوم كاسح مرير، فجعلوا يقلبون الصفوف، ويقطعون الأعناق‏.‏ وزادهم نشاطًا وحدة أن رأوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يثب في الدرع، وقد تقدمهم فلم يكن أحد أقرب من المشركين منه، وهو يقول في جزم وصراحة‏:‏ ‏{‏سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْعُ وَيُوَلُّونَ الدُّبُرَ‏}‏ فقاتل المسلمون أشد القتال ونصرتهم الملائكة‏.‏ ففي رواية ابن سعد عن عكرمة قال‏:‏ كان يومئذ يَنْدُر رأس الرجل لا يدرى من ضربه، وتندر يد الرجل لا يدرى من ضربها‏.‏ وقال ابن عباس‏:‏ بينما رجل من المسلمين يشتد في إثر رجل من المشركين أمامه إذ سمع ضربة بالسوط فوقه، وصوت الفارس يقول‏:‏ أقدم حَيْزُوم، فنظر إلى المشرك أمامه، فخر مستلقيًا، فنظر إليه فإذا هو قد خطم أنفه وشق وجهه كضربة السوط، فاخْضَرَّ ذلك أجمع، فجاء الأنصارى فحدث بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏صدقت، ذلك من مدد السماء الثالثة‏)‏‏.‏ 
وقال أبو داود المازنى‏:‏ إني لأتبع رجلًا من المشركين لأضربه إذ وقع رأسه قبل أن يصل إليه سيفي، فعرفت أنه قد قتله غيرى، وجاء رجل من الأنصار بالعباس بن عبد المطلب أسيرًا،فقال العباس‏:‏ إن هذا والله ما أسرني، لقد أسرني رجل أجلح، من أحسن الناس وجهًا على فرس أبْلَق، وما أراه في القوم، فقال الأنصاري‏:‏ أنا أسرته يا رسول الله، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اسكت فقد أيدك الله بملك كريم‏)‏‏.‏ 
وقال علي‏:‏ قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم بدر، ولأبي بكر‏:‏ ‏(‏مع أحدكما جبريل ومع الآخر ميكائيل، وإسرافيل ملك عظيم يشهد القتال، أو يكون في القتال‏)‏‏.‏    إبليس ينسحب عن ميدان القتال  
ولما رأى إبليس ـ وكان قد جاء في صورة سراقة بن مالك بن جُعْشُم المدلجي كما ذكرنا، ولم يكن فارقهم منذ ذلك الوقت ـ فلما رأي ما يفعل الملائكة بالمشركين فر ونكص على عقبيه، وتشبث به الحارث بن هشام ـ وهو يظنه سراقة ـ فوكز في صدر الحارث فألقاه، ثم خرج هاربًا، وقال له المشركون‏:‏ إلى أين يا سراقة‏؟‏ ألم تكن قلت‏:‏ إنك جار لنا، لا تفارقنا‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لاَ تَرَوْنَ إِنِّيَ أَخَافُ اللّهَ وَاللّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏48‏]‏، ثم فر حتى ألقى نفسه في البحر‏.‏    الهزيمة الساحقة  
وبدأت أمارات الفشل والاضطراب في صفوف المشركين، وجعلت تتهدم أمام حملات المسلمين العنيفة، واقتربت المعركة من نهايتها، وأخذت جموع المشركين في الفرار والانسحاب المبدد، وركب المسلمون ظهورهم يأسرون ويقتلون، حتى تمت عليهم الهزيمة‏.‏     صمود أبي جهل   
أما الطاغية الأكبر أبو جهل، فإنه لما رأى أول أمارات الاضطراب في صفوفه حاول أن يصمد في وجه هذا السيل، فجعل يشجع جيشه ويقول لهم في شراسة ومكابرة‏:‏ لا يهزمنكم خذلان سراقة إياكم، فإنه كان على ميعاد من محمد، ولا يهولنكم قتل عتبة وشيبة والوليد، فإنهم قد عجلوا، فواللات والعزى لا نرجع حتى نقرنهم بالحبال، ولا ألفين رجلًا منكم قتل منهم رجلًا، ولكن خذوهم أخذًا حتى نعرفهم بسوء صنيعهم‏.‏ 
ولكن سرعان ما تبدت له حقيقة هذه الغطرسة، فما لبث إلا قليلًا حتى أخذت الصفوف تتصدع أمام تيارات هجوم المسلمين‏.‏ نعم، بقى حوله عصابة من المشركين ضربت حوله سياجًا من السيوف، وغابات من الرماح، ولكن عاصفة هجوم المسلمين بددت هذا السياج، وأقلعت هذه الغابات، وحينئذ ظهر هذا الطاغية، ورآه المسلمون يجول على فرسه، وكان الموت ينتظر أن يشرب من دمه بأيدى غلامين أنصاريين‏.‏    مصرع أبي جهل   
قال عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي اله عنه إني لفي الصف يوم بدر إذ التفت، فإذا عن يمينى وعن يسارى فتيان حديثا السن، فكأني لم آمن بمكانهما، إذ قال لي أحدهما سرًا من صاحبه‏:‏ يا عم، أرني أبا جهل، فقلت‏:‏ يابن أخي، فما تصنع به‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ أخبرت أنه يسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال‏:‏ والذي نفسي بيده لئن رأيته لا يفارق سوادي سواده حتى يموت الأعجل منا، فتعجبت لذلك‏.‏ قال‏:‏ وغمزني الآخر، فقال لي مثلها، فلم أنشب أن نظرت إلى أبي جهل يجول في الناس‏.‏ فقلت‏:‏ ألا تريان‏؟‏ هذا صاحبكما الذي تسألاني عنه، قال‏:‏ فابتدراه فضرباه حتى قتلاه، ثم انصرفا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فـقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أيكما قتله‏؟‏‏)‏ فقـال كـل واحد منهما‏:‏ أنا قتلته، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏هل مسحتما سيفيكما‏؟‏‏)‏ فـقالا‏:‏ لا‏.‏ فنـظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلــى السيفـين فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏كلاكما قتله‏)‏، وقضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسَلَبِه لمعاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح، والرجلان معاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح ومُعَوِّذ ابن عفراء‏.‏ 
وقال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ قال معاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح‏:‏ سمعت القوم، وأبو جهل في مثل الحَرَجَة ـ والحرجة‏:‏ الشجر الملتف، أو شجرة من الأشجار لا يوصل إليها، شبه رماح المشركين وسيوفهم التي كانت حول أبي جهل لحفظه بهذه الشجرة ـ وهم يقولون‏:‏ أبو الحكم لا يخلص إليه، قال‏:‏ فلما سمعتها جعلته من شاني فصمدت نحوه، فلما أمكنني حملت عليه، فضربته ضربة أطَنَّتْ قدمه ـ أطارتها ـ بنصف ساقه، فوالله ما شبهتها حين طاحت إلا بالنواة تَطِيحُ من تحت مِرْضِخَة النوى حين يضرب بها‏.‏ قال‏:‏ وضربني ابنه عكرمة على عاتقي فطرح يدي، فتعلقت بجلدة من جنبي، وأجهضني القتال عنه، فلقد قاتلت عَامَّةَ يومي وإني لأسحبها خلفي، فلما آذتني وضعت عليها قدمي، ثم تَمَطَّيْتُ بها عليها حتى طرحتها، ثم مر بأبي جهل ـ وهو عَقِيرٌ ـ مُعَوِّذ ابن عفراء فضربه حتى أثبته، فتركه وبه رَمَق، وقاتل معوذ حتى قتل‏.‏ 
ولما انتهت المعركة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏من ينظر ما صنع أبو جهل‏؟‏‏)‏ فتفرق الناس في طلبه، فوجده عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبه آخر رمق، فوضع رجله على عنقه وأخذ لحيته ليحتز رأسه، وقال‏:‏ هل أخزاك الله يا عدو الله‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ وبماذا أخزاني‏؟‏ أأعمد من رجل قتلتموه‏؟‏ أو هل فوق رجل قتلتموه‏؟‏ وقال‏:‏ فلو غير أكَّار قتلنى، ثم قال‏:‏ أخبرني لمن الدائرة اليوم‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ لله ورسوله، ثم قال لابن مسعود ـ وكان قد وضع رجله على عنقه‏:‏ لقد ارتقيت مرتقى صعبًا يا رُوَيْعِىَ الغنم، وكان ابن مسعود من رعاة الغنم في مكة‏.‏ 
وبعد أن دار بينهما هذا الكلام احتز ابن مسعود رأسه، وجاء به إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، هذا رأس عدو الله أبي جهل، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏الله الذي لا إله إلا هو‏؟‏‏)‏ فرددها ثلاثًا، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏الله أكبر، الحمد لله الذي صدق وعده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده، انطلق أرنيه‏)‏، فانطلقـنا فــأريته إيـاه، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏هذا فرعون هذه الأمة‏)‏‏.‏     من روائع الإيمان في هذه المعركة   
لقد أسلفنا نموذجين رائعين من عمير بن الحمام وعوف بن الحارث ـ ابن عفراء ـ وقد تجلت في هذه المعركة مناظر رائعة تبرز فيها قوة العقيدة وثبات المبدأ، ففي هذه المعركة التقى الآباء بالأبناء، والإخوة بالإخوة، خالفت بينهما المبادئ ففصلت بينهما السيوف، والتقى المقهور بقاهره فشفي منه غيظه‏.‏ 
1 ـ روى ابن إسحاق عن ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأصحابه‏:‏ ‏(‏إني قد عرفت أن رجالًا من بني هاشم وغيرهم قد أخرجوا كرهًا، لا حاجة لهم بقتالنا، فمن لقى أحدًا من بني هاشم فلا يقتله، ومن لقى أبا البَخْتَرِيّ بن هشام فلا يقتله، ومن لقى العباس بن عبد المطلب فلا يقتله، فإنه إنما أخرج مستكرهًا‏)‏، فقال أبو حذيفة بن عتبة‏:‏ أنقتل آباءنا وأبناءنا وإخواننا وعشيرتنا ونترك العباس، والله لئن لقيته لألحمنه ـ أو لألجمنه ـ بالسيف، فبلغت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال لعمر بن الخطاب‏:‏ ‏(‏يا أبا حفص، أيضرب وجه عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسيف‏)‏، فقال عمر‏:‏ يا رسول الله، دعني فلأضرب عنقه بالسيف، فوالله لقد نافق‏.‏ 
فكان أبو حذيفة يقول‏:‏ ما أنا بآمن من تلك الكلمة التي قلت يومئذ، ولا أزال منها خائفًا إلا أن تكفرها عنى الشهادة‏.‏ فقتل يوم اليمامة شهيدًا‏.‏ 
2 ـ وكان النهي عن قتل أبي البختري؛ لأنه كان أكف القوم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو بمكة، وكان لا يؤذيه، ولا يبلغ عنه شيء يكرهه، وكان ممن قام في نقض صحيفة مقاطعة بني هاشم وبني المطلب‏.‏ 
ولكن أبا البختري قتل على رغم هذا كله، وذلك أن المُجَذَّر بن زياد الْبَلَوِىّ لقيه في المعركة ومعه زميل له، يقاتلان سويًا، فقال المجذر‏:‏ يا أبا البخترى إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد نهانا عن قتلك، فقال‏:‏ وزميلي‏؟‏ فقال المجذر‏:‏ لا والله ما نحن بتاركي زميلك، فقال‏:‏والله إذن لأموتن أنا وهو جميعًا، ثم اقتتلا، فاضطر المجذر إلى قتله‏.‏ 
3 ـ كان عبد الرحمن بن عوف وأمية بن خلف صديقين في الجاهلية بمكة، فلما كان يوم بدر مر به عبد الرحمن، وهو واقف مع ابنه على بن أمية، آخذًا بيده، ومع عبد الرحمن أدراع قد استلبها، وهو يحملها، فلما رآه قال‏:‏ هل لك في‏؟‏ فأنا خير من هذه الأدراع التي معك، ما رأيت كاليوم قط، أما لكم حاجة في اللبن‏؟‏ ـ يريد أن من أسرني افتديت منه بإبل كثيرة اللبن ـ فطرح عبد الرحمن الأدراع، وأخذهما يمشى بهما، قال عبد الرحمن‏:‏ قال لي أمية بن خلف، وأنا بينه وبين ابنه‏:‏ من الرجل منكم المعلم بريشة النعامة في صدره‏؟‏ قلت‏:‏ ذاك حمزة بن عبد المطلب، قال‏:‏ ذاك الذي فعل بنا الأفاعيل‏.‏ 
قال عبد الرحمن‏:‏ فوالله إني لأقودهما إذ رآه بلال معي ـ وكان أمية هو الذي يعذب بلالًا بمكة ـ فقال بلال‏:‏ رأس الكفر أمية بن خلف، لا نجوت إن نجا‏.‏ قلت‏:‏ أي بلال، أسيري‏.‏ قال‏:‏ لا نجوت إن نجا‏.‏ قلت‏:‏ أتسمع يابن السوداء‏.‏ قال‏:‏ لا نجوت إن نجا‏.‏ ثم صرخ بأعلى صوته‏:‏ يا أنصار الله، رأس الكفر أمية بن خلف، لا نجوت إن نجا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فأحاطوا بنا حتى جعلونا في مثل الْمَسَكَة، وأنا أذب عنه، قال‏:‏ فأخلف رجل السيف، فضرب رجل ابنه فوقع، وصاح أمية صيحة ما سمعت مثلها قط، فقلت‏:‏ انج بنفسك، ولا نجاء بك، فوالله ما أغني عنك شيئًا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فَهَبَرُوهُمَا بأسيافهم حتى فرغوا منهما، فكان عبد الرحمن يقول‏:‏ يرحم الله بلالًا، ذهبت أدراعي، وفجعني بأسيري‏.‏ 
وروى البخاري عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف قال‏:‏ كاتبت أمية بن خلف كتابًا بأن يحفظني في صاغيتي ـ أي خاصتي ومالي ـ بمكة، وأحفظه في صاغيته بالمدينة‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ فلما كان يوم بدر خرجت إلى جبل لأحرزه حين نام الناس، فأبصره بلال، فخرج حتى وقف على مجلس الأنصار فقال‏:‏ أمية بن خلف، لا نجوت إن نجا أمية، فخرج معه فريق من الأنصار في آثارنا، فلما خشيت أن يلحقونا خلفت لهم ابنه ليشغلهم، فقتلوه، ثم أبوا حتى يتبعونا، وكان رجلًا ثقيلًا، فلما أدركونا قلت له‏:‏ ابرك، فبرك، فألقيت عليه نفسي لأمنعه، فتخللوه بالسيوف من تحتي حتى قتلوه، وأصاب أحدهم رجلي بسيفه‏.‏ وكان عبد الرحمن يرينا ذلك الأثر في ظهر قدمه‏.‏ 
4 ـ وقتل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يومئذ خاله العاص بن هشام بن المغيرة، ولم يلتفت إلى قرابته منه، ولكن حين رجع إلى المدينة قال للعباس عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو في الأسر‏:‏ يا عباس أسلم، فوالله أن تسلم أحب إلى من أن يسلم الخطاب، وما ذاك إلا لما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعجبه إسلامك‏.‏ 
5 ـ ونادى أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ابنه عبد الرحمن ـ وهو يومئذ مع المشركين ـ فقال‏:‏ أين مالي يا خبيث‏؟‏ فقال عبد الرحمن‏:‏ 
لَمْ يَبْقَ غَيْرُ شَكَّةٍ ويَعْبُوب ** وصَارِمٍ يَقْتُلُ ضُلاَّل الشِّيَبْ 
6 ـ ولما وضع القوم أيديهم يأسرون، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في العريش، وسعد بن معاذ قائم على بابه يحرسه متوشحًا سيفه، رأي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في وجه سعد بن معاذ الكراهية لما يصنع الناس، فقال له‏:‏ والله لكأنك يا سعد تكره ما يصنع القوم‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ أجل والله يا رسول الله، كانت أول وقعة أوقعها الله بأهل الشرك، فكان الإثخان في القتل بأهل الشرك أحب إلىّ من استبقاء الرجال‏.‏ 
7 ـ وانقطع يومئذ سيف عُكَّاشَة بن مِحْصَن الأسدي، فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعطاه جِذْلًا من حطب، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏قاتل بهذا يا عكاشة‏)‏، فلما أخذه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هزه، فعاد سيفًا في يده طويل القامة، شديد المتن، أبيض الحديدة، فقاتل به حتى فتح الله تعالى للمسلمين، وكان ذلك السيف يسمى العَوْن، ثم لم يزل عنده يشهد به المشاهد، حتى قتل في حروب الردة وهو عنده‏.‏ 
8 ـ وبعد انتهاء المعركة مر مصعب بن عمير العبدري بأخيه أبي عزيز بن عمير الذي خاض المعركة ضد المسلمين،مر به وأحد الأنصار يشد يده، فقال مصعب للأنصاري‏:‏ شد يديك به، فإن أمه ذات متاع، لعلها تفديه منك، فقال أبو عزيز لأخيه مصعب‏:‏ أهذه وصاتك بي‏؟‏ فقال مصعب‏:‏ إنه ـ أي الأنصاري ـ أخي دونك‏.‏ 
9 ـ ولما أمر بإلقاء جيف المشركين في القَلِيب، وأخذ عتبة بن ربيعة فسحب إلى القليب، نظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في وجه ابنه أبي حذيفة، فإذا هو كئيب قد تغير، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا أبا حذيفة، لعلك قد دخلك من شأن أبيك شيء‏؟‏‏)‏ فقال‏:‏ لا والله، يا رسول الله، ما شككت في أبي ولا مصرعه، ولكنني كنت أعرف من أبي رأيًا وحلمًا وفضلًا، فكنت أرجو أن يهديه ذلك إلى الإسلام، فلما رأيت ما أصابه، وذكرت ما مات عليه من الكفر بعد الذي كنت أرجو له أحزنني ذلك‏.‏ فدعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخير، وقال له خيرًا‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

قتلى الفريقين   
انتهت المعركة بهزيمة ساحقة بالنسبة للمشركين، وبفتح مبين بالنسبة للمسلمين، وقد استشهد من المسلمين في هذه المعركة أربعة عشر رجلًا، ستة من المهاجرين وثمانية من الأنصار‏.‏ 
أما المشركون فقد لحقتهم خسائر فادحة، قتل منهم سبعون، وأسر سبعون‏.‏ وعامتهم القادة والزعماء والصناديد‏.‏ 
ولما انقضت الحرب أقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى وقف على القتلى فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏بئس العشيرة كنتم لنبيكم؛ كذبتموني وصدقني الناس، وخذلتموني ونصرني الناس، وأخرجتموني وآواني الناس‏)‏، ثم أمر بهم فسحبوا إلى قليب من قُلُب بدر‏.‏ 
وعن أبي طلحة‏:‏ أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر يوم بدر بأربعة وعشرين رجلًا من صناديد قريش، فقذفوا في طَويّ من أطواء بدر خَبِيث مُخْبث‏.‏ وكان إذا ظهر على قوم أقام بالعَرْصَة ثلاث ليال، فلما كان ببدر اليوم الثالث أمر براحلته فشد عليها رحلها، ثم مشى، واتبعه أصحابه‏.‏ حتى قام على شفة الرَّكِىّ، فجعل يناديهم بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم، ‏(‏يا فلان بن فلان، يا فلان بن فلان، أيسركم أنكم أطعتم الله ورسوله‏؟‏ فإنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقًا، فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقًا‏؟‏‏)‏ فقال عمر‏:‏ يا رسول الله، ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواح لها‏؟‏ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏والذي نفس محمد بيده، ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم‏)‏ وفي رواية‏:‏ ‏(‏ما أنتم بأسمع منهم، ولكن لا يجيبون‏)‏‏.‏     مكة تتلقى نبأ الهزيمة   
فر المشركون من ساحة بدر في صورة غير منظمة؛ تبعثروا في الوديان والشعاب، واتجهوا صوب مكة مذعورين، لا يدرون كيف يدخلونها خجلًا‏.‏ 
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ وكان أول من قدم بمصاب قريش الحَيْسُمَان بن عبد الله الخزاعى، فقالوا‏:‏ ما وراءك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ قتل عتبة بن ربيعة وشيبة بن ربيعة وأبو الحكم بن هشام وأمية بن خلف، في رجال من الزعماء سماهم‏.‏ فلما أخذ يعد أشراف قريش قال صفوان بن أمية وهو قاعد في الحِجْر‏:‏ والله إن يعقل هذا، فاسألوه عنى‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ ما فعل صفوان بن أمية‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ها هو ذا جالس في الحجر، وقد والله رأيت أباه وأخاه حين قتلا‏.‏ 
وقال أبو رافع ـ مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ كنت غلامًا للعباس وكان الإسلام قد دخلنا أهلَ البيت، فأسلم العباس، وأسلمت أم الفضل، وأسلمت، وكان العباس يكتم إسلامه، وكان أبو لهب قد تخلف عن بدر، فلما جاءه الخبر كبته الله وأخزاه، ووجدنا في أنفسنا قوة وعزًا، وكنت رجلًا ضعيفًا أعمل الأقداح، أنحتها في حجرة زمزم، فوالله إني لجالس فيها أنحت أقداحى وعندى أم الفضل جالسة، وقد سرنا ما جاءنا من الخبر، إذ أقبل أبو لهب يجر رجليه بشر حتى جلس على طُنُب الحجرة، فكان ظهره إلى ظهرى، فبينما هو جالس إذ قال الناس‏:‏ هذا أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب قد قدم، فقال له أبو لهب‏:‏ هلم إلىَّ، فعندك لعمرى الخبر، قال‏:‏ فجلس إليه،والناس قيام عليه‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ يابن أخي، أخبرني كيف كان أمر الناس‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ما هو إلا أن لقينا القوم فمنحناهم أكتافنا، يقتلوننا كيف شاءوا، ويأسروننا كيف شاءوا وايم الله مع ذلك ما لمت الناس، لَقِينَا رجال بيض على خيل بُلْق بين السماء والأرض، والله ما تُلِيق شيئًا، ولا يقوم لها شيء‏.‏ 
قال أبو رافع‏:‏ فرفعت طنب الحجرة بيدى، ثم قلت‏:‏ تلك والله الملائكة‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فرفع أبو لهب يده، فضرب بها وجهي ضربة شديدة، فثاورته، فاحتملنى فضرب بى الأرض، ثم برك علىّ يضربني، وكنت رجلًا ضعيفًا فقامت أم الفضل إلى عمود من عُمُد الحجرة فأخذته، فضربته به ضربة فَلَعَتْ في رأسه شجة منكرة، وقالت‏:‏ استضعفته أن غاب عنه سيده، فقام موليًا ذليلًا، فوالله ما عاش إلا سبع ليال حتى رماه الله بالعدسة ‏[‏وهي قرحة تتشاءم بها العرب‏]‏ فقتلته، فتركه بنوه، وبقى ثلاثة أيام لا تقرب جنازته، ولا يحاول دفنه، فلما خافوا السبة في تركه حفروا له، ثم دفعوه بعود في حفرته، وقذفوه بالحجارة من بعيد حتى واروه‏.‏ 
هكذا تلقت مكة أنباء الهزيمة الساحقة في ميدان بدر، وقد أثر ذلك فيهم أثرًا سيئًا جدًا، حتى منعوا النياحة على القتلى؛ لئلا يشمت بهم المسلمون‏.‏ 
ومن الطرائف أن الأسود بن المطلب أصيب ثلاثة من أبنائه يوم بدر، وكان يحب أن يبكي عليهم، وكان ضرير البصر، فسمع ليلًا صوت نائحة، فبعث غلامه، وقال‏:‏ انظر هل أحل النَّحْبُ‏؟‏ هل بكت قريش على قتلاها‏؟‏ لعلي أبكي على أبي حكيمة ـ ابنه ـ فإن جوفي قد احترق، فرجع الغلام وقال‏:‏ إنما هي امرأة تبكى على بعير لها أضلته، فلم يتمالك الأسود نفسه وقال‏:‏ 
أتبكي أن يضل لها بعير ** ويمنعها من النوم السهود 
فلا تبكي على بكر ولكن ** على بدر تقاصرت الجدود 
على بدر سراة بني هصيص ** ومخزوم ورهط أبي الوليد 
وبكى إن بكيت على عقيل ** وبكى حارثا أسد الأسود 
وبكيهم ولا تسمى جميعا ** وما لأبي حكيمة من نديد 
ألا قد ساد بعدهم رجال ** ولولا يوم بدر لم يسودوا    المدينة تتلقى أنباء النصر   
ولما تم الفتح للمسلمين أرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيرين إلى أهل المدينة؛ ليعجل لهم البشرى، أرسل عبد الله بن رواحة بشيرًا إلى أهل العالية، وأرسل زيد بن حارثة بشيرًا إلى أهل السافلة‏.‏ 
وكان اليهود والمنافقون قد أرجفوا في المدينة بإشاعة الدعايات الكاذبة، حتى إنهم أشاعوا خبر مقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولما رأي أحد المنافقين زيد بن حارثة راكبًا القَصْوَاء ـ ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال‏:‏ لقد قتل محمد، وهذه ناقته نعرفها، وهذا زيد لا يدري ما يقول من الرعب، وجاء فَلاّ 
فلما بلغ الرسولان أحاط بهما المسلمون، وأخذوا يسمعون منهما الخبر، حتى تأكد لديهم فتح المسلميـن، فَعَمَّت البهجـة والسـرور، واهتزت أرجاء المدينة تهليلًا وتكبيرًا، وتقدم رءوس المسلمين ـ الذين كانوا بالمدينة ـ إلى طريق بدر، ليهنئوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الفتح المبين‏.‏ 
قال أسامة بن زيد‏:‏ أتانا الخبر حين سوينا التراب على رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي كانت عند عثمان بن عفان، كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلفنى عليها مع عثمان‏.‏    الجيش النبوي يتحرك نحو المدينة   
أقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببدر بعد انتهاء المعركة ثلاثة أيام، وقبل رحيله من مكان المعركة وقع خلاف بين الجيش حول الغنائم، ولما اشتد هذا الخلاف أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يرد الجميع ما بأيديهم، ففعلوا، ثم نزل الوحى بحل هذه المشكلة‏.‏ 
عن عبادة بن الصامت قال‏:‏ خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فشهدت معه بدرًا، فالتقى الناس فهزم الله العدو، فانطلقت طائفة في آثارهم يطاردون ويقتلون، وأكبت طائفة على المغنم يحرزونه ويجمعونه، وأحدقت طائفة برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لا يصيب العدو منه غِرَّة، حتى إذا كان الليل، وفاء الناس بعضهم إلى بعض، قال الذين جمعوا الغنائم‏:‏ نحن حويناها، وليس لأحد فيها نصيب،وقال الذين خرجوا في طلب العدو‏:‏ لستم أحق بها منا، نحـن نحـينا منـها العـدو وهزمناه، وقال الذين أحدقوا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ خفنا أن يصيب العدو منه غرة، فاشتغلنا به، فأنزل الله‏:‏ ‏{‏يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَنفَالِ قُلِ الأَنفَالُ لِلّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ فَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَأَصْلِحُواْ ذَاتَ بِيْنِكُمْ وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏1‏]‏‏.‏ فقسمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين المسلمين‏.‏ 
وبعد أن أقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببدر ثلاثة أيام تحرك بجيشه نحو المدينة ومعه الأسارى من المشركين، واحتمل معه النفل الذي أصيب من المشركين، وجعل عليه عبد الله بن كعب، فلما خرج من مَضِيق الصفراء نزل على كَثِيب بين المضيق وبين النَّازِيَة، وقسم هنالك الغنائم على المسلمين على السواء بعد أن أخذ منها الخمس‏.‏ 
وعندما وصل إلى الصفراء أمر بقتل النضر بن الحارث ـ وكان هو حامل لواء المشركين يوم بدر، وكان من أكابر مجرمى قريش، ومن أشد الناس كيدًا للإسلام وإيذاء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فضرب عنقه علي بن أبي طالب‏.‏ 
ولمـا وصل إلى عِرْق الظُّبْيَةِ أمر بقتل عُقْبَة بن أبي مُعَيْط ـ وقد أسلفنا بعض ما كان عليه من إيذاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهو الذي كان ألقى سَلا جَزُور على ظهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في الصلاة، وهو الذي خنقه بردائه وكاد يقتله، لولا اعتراض أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ـ فلما أمر بقتله قال‏:‏ من للصِّبْيَةِ يا محمد‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏النار‏)‏‏.‏ فقتله عاصم ابن ثابت الأنصارى، ويقال‏:‏ علي بن أبي طالب‏.‏ 
وكان قتل هذين الطاغيتين واجبًا نظرًا إلى سوابقهما، فلم يكونا من الأسارى فحسب، بل كانا من مجرمى الحرب بالاصطلاح الحديث‏.‏     وفود التهنئة   
ولما وصل صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الرَّوْحَاء لقيه رءوس المسلمين ـ الذين كانوا قد خرجوا للتهنئة والاستقبال حين سمعوا بشارة الفتح من الرسولين ـ يهنئونه بالفتح‏.‏ وحينئذ قال لهم سَلَمَة بن سلامة‏:‏ما الذي تهنئوننا به‏؟‏ فوالله إن لَقِينا إلا عجائز صُلْعًا كالْبُدْن المعُقَّلَةِ، فنحرناها، فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا بن أخي، أولئك الملأ‏)‏‏.‏ 
وقال أسيد بن حضير‏:‏ يا رسول الله، الحمد لله الذي أظفرك، وأقر عينك، والله يا رسول الله ما كان تخلفي عن بدر وأنا أظن أنك تلقى عدوًا، ولكن ظننت أنها عير، ولو ظننت أنه عدو ما تخلفت، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏صدقت‏)‏‏.‏ 
ثم دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة مظفرًا منصورًا قد خافه كل عدو له بالمدينة وحولها، فأسلم بشر كثير من أهل المدينة، وحينئذ دخل عبد الله بن أبي وأصحابه في الإسلام ظاهرًا‏.‏ 
وقدم الأسارى بعد بلوغه المدينة بيوم، فقسمهم على أصحابه، وأوصى بهم خيرًا‏.‏ فكان الصحابة يأكلون التمر، ويقدمون لأسرائهم الخبز، عملًا بوصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    قضية الأسارى   
ولما بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة استشار أصحابه في الأسارى، فقال أبو بكر‏:‏ يا رسول الله، هؤلاء بنو العم والعَشِيرة والإخوان، وإني أرى أن تأخذ منهم الفدية، فيكون ما أخذناه قوة لنا على الكفار، وعسى أن يهديهم الله، فيكونوا لنا عضدًا‏.‏ 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ما ترى يابن الخطاب‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ قلت‏:‏ والله ما أرى ما رأى أبو بكر، ولكن أرى أن تمكننى من فلان ـ قريب لعمر ـ فأضرب عنقه، وتمكن عليًا من عَقِيل بن أبي طالب فيضرب عنقه، وتمكن حمزة من فلان أخيه فيضرب عنقه، حتى يعلم الله أنه ليست في قلوبنا هوادة للمشركين‏.‏ وهؤلاء صناديدهم وأئمتهم وقادتهم‏.‏ 
فهوى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قال أبو بكر، ولم يهو ما قلت، وأخذ منهم الفداء‏:‏ فلما كان من الغد قال عمر‏:‏ فغدوت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وهما يبكيان، فقلت‏:‏ يا رسول الله، أخبرني ماذا يبكيك أنت وصاحبك‏؟‏ فإن وجدت بكاء بكيت، وإن لم أجد بكاء تباكيت لبكائكما، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أبكى للذى عرض على أصحابك من أخذهم الفداء، فقد عرض علىّ عذابهم أدنى من هذه الشجرة‏)‏ ـ شجرة قريبة‏.‏ 
وأنزل الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي الأَرْضِ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللّهُ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ لَّوْلاَ كِتَابٌ مِّنَ اللّهِ سَبَقَ لَمَسَّكُمْ فِيمَا أَخَذْتُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏67، 68‏]‏‏.‏ 
والكتاب الذي سبق من الله قيل‏:‏ هو قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاء‏}‏ ‏[‏محمد‏:‏ 4‏]‏‏.‏ ففيه الإذن بأخذ الفدية من الأسارى؛ ولذلك لم يعذبوا، وإنما نزل العتاب لأنهم أسروا الكفار قبل أن يثخنوا في الأرض، وقيل‏:‏ بل الآية المذكورة نزلت فيما بعد، وإنما الكتاب الذي سبق من الله هو ما كان في علم الله من إحلال الغنائم لهذه الأمة، أو من المغفرة والرحمة لأهل بدر‏.‏ 
وحيث إن الأمر كان قد استقر على رأي الصديق فقد أخذ منهم الفداء، وكان الفداء من أربعة آلاف درهم إلى ثلاثة آلاف درهم إلى ألف درهم، وكان أهل مكة يكتبون، وأهل المدينة لا يكتبون، فمن لم يكن عنده فداء دفع إليه عشرة غلمان من غلمان المدينة يعلمهم، فإذا حذقوا فهو فداء‏.‏ 
ومنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عدة من الأسارى فأطلقهم بغير فداء، منهم‏:‏ المطلب ابن حَنْطَب، وصَيْفي بن أبي رفاعة، وأبو عزة الجُمَحِى، وهو الذي قتله أسيرا في أحد، وسيأتي‏.‏ 
ومنّ على خَتَنِه أبي العاص بشرط أن يخلى سبيل زينب، وكانت قد بعثت في فدائه بمال بعثت فيه بقلادة لها كانت عند خديجة، أدخلتها بها على أبي العاص، فلما رآها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رق لها رقة شديدة، واستأذن أصحابه في إطلاق أبي العاص ففعلوه، واشترط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أبي العاص أن يخلى سبيل زينب، فخلاها فهاجرت، وبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن حارثة ورجلًا من الأنصار، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏كونا ببطن يَأجَج حتى تمر بكما زينب فتصحباها‏)‏، فخرجا حتى رجعا بها‏.‏ وقصة هجرتها طويلة ومؤلمة جدًا‏.‏ 
وكان في الأسرى سهيل بن عمرو، وكان خطيبًا مِصْقَعًا، فقال عمر‏:‏ يا رسول الله، انزع ثنيتي سهيل بن عمرو يَدْلَعْ لسَانُه، فلا يقوم خطيبًا عليك في موطن أبدًا، بيد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رفض هذا الطلب؛ احترازًا عن المُثْلَةِ، وعن بطش الله يوم القيامة‏.‏ 
وخرج سعد بن النعمان معتمرًا فحبسه أبو سفيان، وكان ابنه عمرو بن أبي سفيان في الأسرى، فبعثوا به إلى أبي سفيان فخلى سبيل سعد‏.‏     القرآن يتحدث حول موضوع المعركة   
وحول موضوع هذه المعركة نزلت سورة الأنفال، وهذه السورة تعليق إلهي ـ إن صح هذا التعبير ـ على هذه المعركة، يختلف كثيرًا عن التعاليق التي ينطق بها الملوك والقواد بعد الفتح‏.‏ 
إن الله تعالى لفت أنظار المسلمين ـ أولًا ـ إلى بعض التقصيرات الأخلاقية التي كانت قد بقيت فيهم، وصدر بعضها منهم؛ ليسعوا في تحلية نفوسهم بأرفع مراتب الكمال، وفي تزكيتها عن هذه التقصيرات‏.‏ 
ثم ثَنَّى بما كان في هذا الفتح من تأييد الله وعونه ونصره بالغيب للمسلمين‏.‏ ذكر لهم ذلك لئلا يغتروا بشجاعتهم وبسالتهم، فتتسور نفوسهم الغطرسة والكبرياء، بل ليتوكلوا على الله، ويطيعوه ويطيعوا رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام‏.‏ 
ثم بين لهم الأهداف والأغراض النبيلة التي خاض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأجلها هذه المعركة الدامية الرهيبة، ودلهم على الصفات والأخلاق التي تتسبب في الفتوح في المعارك‏.‏ 
ثم خاطب المشركين والمنافقين واليهود وأسارى المعركة، ووعظهم موعظة بليغة، تهديهم إلى الاستسلام للحق والالتزام به‏.‏ 
ثم خاطب المسلمين حول موضوع الغنائم، وقنن لهم مبادئ وأسس هذه المسألة‏.‏ 
ثم بين وشرع لهم من قوانين الحرب والسلم ما كانت الحاجة تمس إليها بعد دخول الدعوة الإسلامية في هذه المرحلة، حتى تمتاز حروب المسلمين عن حروب أهل الجاهلية، ويتفوق المسلمون في الأخلاق والقيم والمثل، ويتأكد للدنيا أن الإسلام ليس مجرد وجهة نظر، بل هو دين يثقف أهله عمليًا على الأسس والمبادئ التي يدعو إليها‏.‏ 
ثم قرر بنودًا من قوانين الدولة الإسلامية التي تقيم الفرق بين المسلمين الذين يسكنون داخل حدودها، والذين يسكنون خارجها‏.‏ 
وفي السنة الثانية من الهجرة فرض صيام رمضان، وفرضت زكاة الفطر، وبينت أنصبة الزكاة الأخرى، وكانت فريضة زكاة الفطر وتفصيل أنصبة الزكاة الأخرى تخفيفًا لكثير من الأوزار التي كان يعانيها عدد كبير من المهاجرين اللاجئين الذين كانوا فقراء لا يستطيعون ضربًا في الأرض‏.‏ 
ومن أحسن المواقع وأروع الصدقات أن أول عيد تعيد به المسلمون في حياتهم هو العيد الذي وقع في شوال سنة 2 هـ، إثر الفتح المبين الذي حصل لهم في غزوة بدر‏.‏ فما أروع هذا العيد السعيد الذي جاء به الله بعد أن تَوَّجَ هامتهم بتاج الفتح والعز، وما أروق منظر تلك الصلاة التي صلوها بعد أن خرجوا من بيوتهم يرفعون أصواتهم بالتكبير والتوحيد والتحميد، وقد فاضت قلوبهم رغبة إلى الله، وحنينًا إلى رحمته ورضوانه بعد ما أولاهم به من النعم،وأيدهم به من النصر، وقد ذكرهم بذلك قائلًا‏:‏ ‏{‏وَاذْكُرُواْ إِذْ أَنتُمْ قَلِيلٌ مُّسْتَضْعَفُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ تَخَافُونَ أَن يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ فَآوَاكُمْ وَأَيَّدَكُم بِنَصْرِهِ وَرَزَقَكُم مِّنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏26‏]‏‏.   النشاط العسكري بين بدر وأحد   
إن معركة بدر كانت أول لقاء مسلح بين المسلمين والمشركين، وكانت معركة فاصلة أكسبت المسلمين نصراً حاسماً شهد له العرب قاطبة‏.‏ والذين كانوا أشد استياء لنتائج هذه المعركة هم أولئك الذين منوا بخسائر فادحة مباشرة؛ وهم المشركون، أو الذين كانوا يرون عزة المسلمين وغلبتهم ضرباً قاصماً على كيانهم الديني والاقتصادي، وهم اليهود‏.‏ فمنذ أن انتصر المسلمون في معركة بدر كان هذان الفريقان يحترقان غيظاً وحنقًا على المسلمين؛ ‏{‏لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ‏}‏ ‏[‏المائدة‏:‏82‏]‏، وكانت في المدينة بطانة للفريقين دخلوا في الإسلام حين لم يبق مجال لعزهم إلا في الإسلام، وهم عبد الله بن أبي وأصحابه، ولم تكن هذه الفرقة الثالثة أقل غيظاً من الأوليين‏.‏ 
وكانت هناك فرقة رابعة، وهم البدو الضاربون حول المدينة، لم يكن يهمهم مسألة الكفر والإيمان، ولكنهم كانوا أصحاب سلب ونهب، فأخذهم القلق، واضطربوا لهذا الانتصار، وخافوا أن تقوم في المدينة دولة قوية تحول بينهم وبين اكتساب قوتهم عن طريق السلب والنهب، فجعلوا يحقدون على المسلمين وصاروا لهم أعداء‏.‏ 
وتبين بهذا أن الانتصار في بدر كما كان سبباً لشوكة المسلمين وعزهم وكرامتهم كذلك كان سبباً لحقد جهات متعددة، وكان من الطبيعي أن يتبع كل فريق ما يراه كفيلاً لإيصاله إلى غايته‏.‏ 
فبينما كانت المدينة وما حولها تظاهر بالإسلام، وتأخذ في طريق المؤامرات والدسائس الخفية كانت فرقة من اليهود تعلن بالعداوة، وتكاشف عن الحقد والغيظ، وكانت مكة تهدد بالضرب القاصم، وتعلن بأخذ الثأر والنقمة، وتهتم بالتعبئة العامة جهاراً، وترسل إلى المسلمين بلسان حالها، تقول‏:‏ 
ولا بد من يوم أغرّ مُحَجَّل ** يطول استماعي بعده للنوادب 
وفعلاً فقد قادت غزوة قاصمة إلى أسوار المدينة عرفت في التاريخ بغزوة أحد، والتي كان لها أثر سيئ على سمعة المسلمين وهيبتهم‏.‏ 
وقد لعب المسلمون دوراً هاماً للقضاء على هذه الأخطار، تظهر فيه عبقرية قيادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما كان عليه من غاية التيقظ حول هذه الأخطار، وما كان عليه من حسن التخطيط للقضاء عليها، ونذكر في السطور الآتية صورة مصغرة منها‏:‏   غزوة بني سُلَيم بالكُدْر   
أول ما نقلت استخبارات المدينة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد بدر أن بني سليم وبني غَطَفَان تحشد قواتها لغزو المدينة، فباغتهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مائتي راكب في عقر دراهم، وبلغ إلى منازلهم في موضع يقال له‏:‏ الكُدْر‏.‏ ففر بنو سليم، وتركوا في الوادي خمسمائة بعير استولي عليها جيش المدينة، وقسمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد إخراج الخمس فأصاب كل رجل بعيرين، وأصاب غلاما يقال له‏:‏ ‏(‏يسار‏)‏ فأعتقه‏.‏ 
وأقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ديارهم ثلاثة أيام، ثم رجع إلى المدينة‏.‏ 
وكانت هذه الغزوة في شوال سنة 2 هـ بعد الرجوع من بدر بسبعة أيام، أوفي المحرم للنصف منه، واستخلف في هذه الغزوة على المدينة سِبَاع بن عُرْفُطَة‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ ابن أم مكتوم‏.‏    مؤامرة لاغتيال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   
كان من أثر هزيمة المشركين في وقعة بدر أن استشاطوا غضباً، وجعلت مكة تغلي كالمِرْجَل ضد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى تآمر بطلان من أبطالها أن يقضوا على مبدأ هذا الخلاف والشقاق ومثار هذا الذل والهوان في زعمهم، وهو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
جلس عمير بن وهب الجمحي مع صفوان بن أمية في الحِجْر بعد وقعة بدر بيسير ـ وكان عمير من شياطين قريش ممن كان يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وهم بمكة ـ وكان ابنه وهب بن عمير في أساري بدر، فذكر أصحاب القَلِيب ومصابهم، فقال صفوان‏:‏ والله إن في العيش بعدهم خير‏.‏ 
قال له عمير‏:‏ صدقت واللّه، أما واللّه لولا دَيْن على ليس له عندي قضاء، وعيال أخشي عليهم الضَّيْعةَ بعدي لركبتُ إلى محمد حتى أقتله، فإن لي قِبَلَهُمْ عِلَّةً، ابني أسير في أيديهم‏.‏ 
فاغتنمها صفوان وقال‏:‏ على دينك، أنا أقضيه عنك، وعيالك مع عيإلى، أواسيهم ما بقوا، لا يسعني شيء ويعجز عنهم‏.‏ 
فقال له عمير‏:‏ فاكتم عني شأني وشأنك‏.‏ قال‏:‏ أفعل‏.‏ 
ثم أمر عمير بسيفه فشُحِذَ له وسُمَّ، ثم انطلق حتى قدم به المدينة، فبينما هو على باب المسجد ينيخ راحلته رآه عمر بن الخطاب ـ وهو في نفر من المسلمين يتحدثون ما أكرمهم الله به يوم بدر ـ فقال عمر‏:‏ هذا الكلب عدو الله عمير ما جاء إلا لشر‏.‏ ثم دخل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال‏:‏ يا نبي الله، هذا عدو الله عمير قد جاء متوشحاً سيفه، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فأدخله علي‏)‏، فأقبل إلى عمير فلَبَّبَهُ بحَمَالة سيفه، وقال لرجال من الأنصار‏:‏ ادخلوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاجلسوا عنده واحذروا عليه من هذا الخبيث، فإنه غير مأمون، ثم دخل به، فلما رآه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وعمر آخذ بحمالة سيفه في عنقه ـ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أرسله يا عمر، ادن يا عمير‏)‏، فدنا وقال‏:‏ أنْعِمُوا صباحاً، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏قد أكرمنا الله بتحية خير من تحيتك يا عمير، بالسلام تحية أهل الجنة‏)‏‏.‏ 
ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما جاء بك يا عمير ‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ جئت لهذا الأسير الذي في أيديكم، فأحسنوا فيه‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فما بال السيف في عنقك‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏قبحها الله من سيوف، وهل أغنت عنا شيئاً ‏؟‏ 
قال‏:‏ ‏(‏اصدقني، ما الذي جئت له ‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ ما جئت إلا لذلك‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ ‏(‏بل قعدتَ أنت وصفوان بن أمية في الحِجْر، فذكرتما أصحاب القليب من قريش، ثم قلت‏:‏ لولا دين علي وعيال عندي لخرجت حتى أقتل محمداً، فتحمل صفوان بدينك وعيالك على أن تقتلني، والله حائل بينك وبين ذلك‏)‏‏.‏ 
قال عمير‏:‏ أشهد أنك رسول الله، قد كنا يا رسول الله نكذبك بما كنت تأتينا به من خبر السماء، وما ينزل عليك من الوحي، وهذا أمر لم يحضره إلا أنا وصفوان، فوالله إني لأعلم ما أتاك به إلا الله، فالحمد لله الذي هداني للإسلام، وساقني هذا المساق، ثم تشهد شهادة الحق‏.‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏فقهوا أخاكم في دينه، وأقرئوه القرآن، وأطلقوا له أسيره‏)‏‏.‏ 
وأما صفوان فكان يقول‏:‏ أبشروا بوقعة تأتيكم الآن في أيام تنسيكم وقعة بدر‏.‏ وكان يسأل الركبان عن عمير، حتى أخبره راكب عن إسلامه فحلف صفوان ألا يكلمه أبدًا، ولا ينفعه بنفع أبدا‏.‏ 
ورجع عمير إلى مكة وأقام بها يدعو إلى الإسلام، فأسلم على يديه ناس كثير‏.   غـزوة بني قينقـاع  
قدمنا بنود المعاهدة التي عقدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع اليهود، وقد كان حريصاً كل الحرص على تنفيذ ما جاء في هذه المعاهدة، وفعلاً لم يأت من المسلمين ما يخالف حرفاً واحداً من نصوصها‏.‏ ولكن اليهود الذين ملأوا تاريخهم بالغدر والخيانة ونكث العهود، لم يلبثوا أن تمشوا مع طبائعهم القديمة، وأخذوا في طريق الدس والمؤامرة والتحريش وإثارة القلق والاضطراب في صفوف المسلمين‏.‏ وهاك مثلاً من ذلك‏:‏    نموذج من مكيدة اليهود‏‏   
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ مر شاس بن قيس ـ وكان شيخاً ‏[‏يهودياً‏]‏ قد عسا ، عظيم الكفر، شديد الضغن على المسلمين، شديد الحسد لهم ـ على نفر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأوس والخزرج في مجلس قد جمعهم، يتحدثون فيه، فغاظه ما رأي من ألفتهم وجماعتهم وصلاح ذات بينهم على الإسلام، بعد الذي كان بينهم من العداوة في الجاهلية، فقال‏:‏ قد اجتمع ملأ بني قَيْلَةَ بهذه البلاد، لا والله ما لنا معهم إذا اجتمع ملؤهم بها من قرار، فأمر فتي شاباً من يهود كان معه، فقال‏:‏ اعمد إليهم، فاجلس معهم، ثم اذكر يوم بُعَاث وما كان من قبله، وأنشدهم بعض ما كانوا تقاولوا فيه من الأشعار، ففعل، فتكلم القوم عند ذلك، وتنازعوا وتفاخروا حتى تواثب رجلان من الحيين على الركب فتقاولا، ثم قال أحدهما لصاحبه‏:‏ إن شئتم رددناها الآن جَذَعَة ـ يعني الاستعداد لإحياء الحرب الأهلية التي كانت بينهم ـ وغضب الفريقان جميعاً، وقالوا‏:‏ قد فعلنا، موعدكم الظاهرة ـ والظاهرة‏:‏ الحَرَّة ـ السلاح السلاح، فخرجوا إليها ‏[‏وكادت تنشب الحرب‏]‏‏.‏ 
فبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فخرج إليهم فيمن معه من أصحابه المهاجرين حتى جاءهم فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا معشر المسلمين، الله الله، أبدعوي الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم بعد أن هداكم الله للإسلام، وأكرمكم به، وقطع به عنكم أمر الجاهلية، واستنقذكم به من الكفر وألف بين قلوبكم‏)‏ 
فعرف القوم أنها نزغة من الشيطان، وكيد من عدوهم، فبكوا، وعانق الرجال من الأوس والخزرج بعضهم بعضاً، ثم انصرفوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سامعين مطيعين، قد أطفأ الله عنهم كيد عدو الله شاس بن قيس‏.‏ 
هذا نموذج مما كان اليهود يفعلونه ويحاولونه من إثارة القلاقل والفتن في المسلمين، وإقامة العراقيل في سبيل الدعوة الإسلامية، وقد كانت لهم خطط شتي في هذا السبيل‏.‏ فكانوا يبثون الدعايات الكاذبة، ويؤمنون وجه النهار، ثم يكفرون آخره؛ ليزرعوا بذور الشك في قلوب الضعفاء، وكانوا يضيقون سبل المعيشة على من آمن إن كان لهم به ارتباط مإلى، فإن كان لهم عليه يتقاضونه صباح مساء، وإن كان له عليهم يأكلونـه بالباطل، ويمتنعون عن أدائه وكانوا يقولون‏:‏ إنما كان علينا قرضك حينما كنت على دين آبائك، فأما إذ صبوت فليس لك علينا من سبيل‏.‏ 
كانوا يفعلون كل ذلك قبل بدر على رغم المعاهدة التي عقدوها مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه يصبرون على كل ذلك؛ حرصاً على رشدهم، وعلى بسط الأمن والسلام في المنطقة‏   بنو قَينُقَاع ينقضون العهد‏   
لكنهم لما رأوا أن الله قد نصر المؤمنين نصراً مؤزراً في ميدان بدر، وأنهم قد صارت لهم عزة وشوكة وهيبة في قلوب القاصي والداني‏.‏ تميزت قدر غيظهم، وكاشفوا بالشر والعداوة، وجاهروا بالبغي والأذي‏.‏ 
وكان أعظمهم حقداً وأكبرهم شراً كعب بن الأشرف ـ وسيأتي ذكره ـ كما أن شر طائفة من طوائفهم الثلاث هم يهود بني قينقاع، كانوا يسكنون داخل المدينة ـ في حي باسمهم ـ وكانوا صاغة وحدادين وصناع الظروف والأواني، ولأجل هذه الحرف كانت قد توفرت لكل رجل منهم آلات الحرب، وكان عدد المقاتلين فيهم سبعمائة، وكانوا أشجع يهود المدينة، وكانوا أول من نكث العهد والميثاق من اليهود‏.‏ 
فلما فتح الله للمسلمين في بدر اشتد طغيانهم، وتوسعوا في تحرشاتهم واستفزازاتهم، فكانوا يثيرون الشغب، ويتعرضون بالسخرية، ويواجهون بالأذي كل من ورد سوقهم من المسلمين حتى أخذوا يتعرضون بنسائهم‏.‏ 
وعندما تفاقم أمرهم واشتد بغيهم، جمعهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوعظهم ودعاهم إلى الرشد والهدي، وحـذرهم مغـبة البغـي والـعدوان، ولكنهم ازدادوا في شرهم وغطرستهم‏.‏ 
روي أبو داود وغيره، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال‏:‏ لما أصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قريشاً يوم بدر، وقدم المدينة جمع اليهود في سوق بني قينقاع‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا معشر يهود، أسلموا قبل أن يصيبكم مثل ما أصاب قريشاً‏)‏‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏يا محمد، لا يغرنك من نفسك أنك قتلت نفراً من قريش كانوا أغماراً لا يعرفون القتال، إنك لو قاتلتنا لعرفت أنا نحن الناس، وأنك لم تلق مثلنا، فأنزل الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏قُل لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَتُغْلَبُونَ وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ‏ قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُم مِّثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ وَاللّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَن يَشَاء إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لَّأُوْلِي الأَبْصَارِ‏}‏ ‏[‏آل عمران 12، 13‏]‏‏.‏ 
كان في معني ما أجاب به بنو قينقاع هو الإعلان السافر عن الحرب، ولكن كظم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غيظه، وصبر المسلمون، وأخذوا ينتظرون ما تتمخض عنه الليإلى والأيام‏.‏ 
وازداد اليهود ـ من بني قينقاع ـ جراءة، فقلما لبثوا أن أثاروا في المدينة قلقاً واضطراباً، وسعوا إلى حتفهم بظلفهم، وسدوا على أنفسهم أبواب الحياة‏.‏ 
روي ابن هشام عن أبي عون‏:‏ أن امرأة من العرب قدمت بجَلَبٍ لها، فباعته في سوق بني قينقاع، وجلست إلى صائغ، فجعلوا يريدونها على كشف وجهها، فأبت، فَعَمَد الصائغ إلى طرف ثوبها فعقده إلى ظهرها ـ وهي غافلة ـ فلما قامت انكشفت سوأتها فضحكوا بها فصاحت، فوثب رجل من المسلمين على الصائغ فقتله ـ وكان يهودياً ـ فشدت اليهود على المسلم فقتلوه، فاستصرخ أهل المسلم المسلمين على اليهود، فوقع الشر بينهم وبين بني قينقاع‏.‏    الحصار ثم التسليم ثم الجلاء‏‏   
وحينئذ عِيلَ صبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاستخلف على المدينة أبا لُبَابة بن عبد المنذر، وأعطي لواء المسلمين حمزة بن عبد المطلب، وسار بجنود الله إلى بني قينقاع، ولما رأوه تحصنوا في حصونهم، فحاصرهم أشد الحصار، وكان ذلك يوم السبت للنصف من شوال سنة 2 هـ، ودام الحصار خمس عشرة ليلة إلى هلال ذي القعدة، وقذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب ـ فهو إذا أرادوا خذلان قوم وهزيمتهم أنزله عليهم وقذفه في قلوبهم ـ فنزلوا على حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رقابهم وأموالهم ونسائهم وذريتهم، فأمر بهم فكتفوا‏.‏ 
وحينئذ قام عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول بدور نفاقه، فألح على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصدر عنهم العفو، فقال‏:‏ يا محمد، أحسن فـي موإلى ـ وكـان بنـو قينـقاع حلفـاء الخزرج ـ فأبطأ عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكرر ابن أبي مقالته فأعرض عنه، فأدخل يده في جيب درعه، فقال له رسول اللَّّه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أرسلني‏)‏، وغضب حتى رأوا لوجهه ظُللاً ، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏ويحك، أرسلني‏)‏‏.‏ ولكن المنافق مضى على إصراره وقال‏:‏ لا والله لا أرسلك حتى تحسن في موالى أربعمائة حاسر وثلاثمائة دارع قد منعوني من الأحمر والأسود، تحصدهم في غداة واحدة ‏؟‏ إني والله امرؤ أخشي الدوائر‏.‏ 
وعامل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا المنافق ـ الذي لم يكن مضي على إظهار إسلامه إلا نحو شهر واحد فحسب ـ عامله بالحسنى‏.‏ فوهبهم له، وأمرهم أن يخرجوا من المدينة ولا يجاوروه بها، فخرجوا إلى أذْرُعَات الشام، فقل أن لبثوا فيها حتى هلك أكثرهم‏.‏ 
وقبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أموالهم، فأخذ منها ثلاث قِسِي ودرعين وثلاثة أسياف وثلاثة رماح، وخمس غنائمهم، وكان الذي تولي جمع الغنائم محمد بن مسلمة‏.‏    غزوة السَّوِيق  
بينما كان صفوان بن أمية واليهود والمنافقون يقومون بمؤامراتهم وعملياتهم، كان أبو سفيان يفكر في عمل قليل المغارم ظاهر الأثر، يتعجل به؛ ليحفظ مكانة قومه، ويبرز ما لديهم من قوة، وكان قد نذر ألا يمس رأسه ماء من جنابة حتى يغزو محمداً، فخرج في مائتي راكب ليبِرَّ يمينه، حتى نزل بصدْر قَناة إلى جبل يقال له‏:‏ ثَيبٌ، من المدينة على بَرِيد أو نحوه، ولكنه لم يجرؤ على مهاجمة المدينة جهاراً، فقام بعمل هو أشبه بأعمال القرصنة، فإنه دخل في ضواحي المدينة في الليل مستخفياً تحت جنح الظلام، فأتي حيي بن أخطب، فاستفتح بابه، فأبي وخاف، فانصرف إلى سَلاَّم بن مِشْكَم سيد بنِي النضير، وصاحب كنزهم إذ ذاك، فاستأذن عليه فأذن، فَقَرَاه وسقاه الخمر، وبَطَن له من خبر الناس، ثم خرج أبو سفيان في عقب ليلته حتى أتي أصحابه، فبعث مفرزة منهم، فأغارت على ناحية من المدينة يقال لها‏:‏ ‏[‏العُرَيض‏]‏، فقطعوا وأحرقوا هناك أصْْوَارًا من النخل، ووجدوا رجلاً من الأنصار وحليفاً له في حرث لهما فقتلوهما، وفروا راجعين إلى مكة‏.‏  
وبلغ رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم الخبر، فسارع لمطاردة أبي سفيان وأصحابه، ولكنهم فروا ببالغ السرعة، وطرحوا سويقاً كثيراً من أزوادهم وتمويناتهم، يتخففون به، فتمكنوا من الإفلات، وبلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قَرْقَرَةِِ الكُدْر، ثم انصرف راجعاً‏.‏ وحمل المسلمون ما طرحه الكفار من سويقهم، وسموا هذه المناوشة بغزوة السويق‏.‏ وقد وقعت في ذي الحجة سنة 2 هـ بعد بدر بشهرين، واستعمل على المدينة في هذه الغزوة أبا لبابة بن عبد المنذر‏.‏   غزوة ذي أمر  
وهي أكبر حملة عسكرية قادها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل معركة أحد، قادها في المحرم سنة 3 هـ‏.‏ 
وسببها أن استخبارات المدينة نقلت إلى رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن جمعاً كبيراً من بني ثعلبة ومحارب تجمعوا، يريدون الإغارة على أطراف المدينة، فندب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلمين، وخرج في أربعمائة وخمسين مقاتلاً ما بين راكب وراجل، واستخلف على المدينة عثمان بن عفان‏.‏ 
وفي أثناء الطريق قبضوا على رجل يقال له‏:‏ جُبَار من بني ثعلبة، فأدخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فدعاه إلى الإسلام فأسلم، فضمه إلى بلال، وصار دليلاً لجيش المسلمين إلى أرض العدو‏.‏  
وتفرق الأعداء في رءوس الجبال حين سمعوا بقدوم جيش المدينة‏.‏ أما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد وصل بجيشه إلى مكان تجمعهم، وهو الماء المسمي ‏[‏بذي أمر‏]‏ فأقام هناك صفراً كله ـ من سنة 3 هـ ـ أو قريباً من ذلك، ليشعر الأعراب بقوة المسلمين، ويستولي عليهم الرعب والرهبة، ثم رجح إلى المدينة‏.‏   قتل كعب بن الأشرف  
كان كعب بن الأشرف من أشد اليهود حنقاً على الإسلام والمسلمين، وإيذاء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتظاهرا بالدعـوة إلى حربه‏.‏ 
كان من قبيلة طيئ ـ من بني نَبْهان ـ وأمه من بني النضير، وكان غنياً مترفاً معروفاً بجماله في العرب، شاعراً من شعرائها‏.‏ وكان حصنه في شرق جنوب المدينة خلف ديار بني النضير‏.‏ 
ولما بلغه أول خبر عن انتصار المسلمين، وقتل صناديد قريش في بدر قال‏:‏ أحق هذا ‏؟‏ هؤلاء أشراف العرب، وملوك الناس، والله إن كان محمد أصاب هؤلاء القوم لبطن الأرض خير من ظهرها‏.‏ 
ولما تأكد لديه الخبر، انبعث عدو الله يهجو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين، ويمدح عدوهم ويحرضهم عليهم، ولم يرض بهذا القدر حتى ركب إلى قريش، فنزل على المطلب بن أبي وَدَاعة السهمي، وجعل ينشد الأشعار يبكي فيها على أصحاب القَلِيب من قتلى المشركين، يثير بذلك حفائظهم، ويذكي حقدهم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويدعوهم إلى حربه، وعندما كان بمكة سأله أبو سفيان والمشركون‏:‏ أديننا أحب إليك أم دين محمد وأصحابه‏؟‏ وأي الفريقين أهدي سبيلاً‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ أنتم أهدي منهم سبيلا، وأفضل، وفي ذلك أنزل الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ نَصِيبًا مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ وَالطَّاغُوتِ وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ هَؤُلاء أَهْدَى مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ سَبِيلاً‏}‏ ‏[‏ النساء‏:‏ 51‏]‏‏.‏ 
ثم رجع كعب إلى المدينة على تلك الحال، وأخذ يشبب في أشعاره بنساء الصحابة، ويؤذيهم بسلاطة لسانه أشد الإيذاء‏.‏ 
وحينئذ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏من لكعب بن الأشرف ‏؟‏ فإنه آذى الله ورسوله‏)‏، فانتدب له محمد بن مسلمة، وعَبَّاد بن بشر، وأبو نائلة ـ واسمه سِلْكَان بن سلامة، وهو أخو كعب من الرضاعة ـ والحارث بن أوس، وأبو عَبْس بن جبر، وكان قائد هذه المفرزة محمد بن مسلمة‏.‏ 
وتفيد الروايات في قتل كعب بن الأشرف أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قال‏:‏ ‏(‏من لكعب بن الأشرف ‏؟‏ فإنه قد آذى الله ورسوله‏)‏، قام محمد بن مسلمة فقال‏:‏ أنا يا رسول الله، أتحب أن أقتله ‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏نعم‏)‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فائذن لي أن أقول شيئاً‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏قل‏)‏‏.‏ 
فأتاه محمد بن مسلمة، فقال‏:‏ إن هذا الرجل قد سألنا صدقة، وإنه قد عَنَّانا‏.‏ 
قال كعب‏:‏ والله لَتَمَلُّنَّهُ‏.‏ 
قال محمد بن مسلمة‏:‏ فإنا قد اتبعناه، فلا نحب أن ندعه حتى ننظر إلى أي شيء يصير شأنه ‏؟‏ وقد أردنا أن تسلفنا وَسْقـًا أو وَسْقَين‏.‏ 
قال كعب‏:‏ نعم، أرهنوني‏.‏ 
قال ابن مسلمة‏:‏ أي شيء تريد ‏؟‏ 
قال‏:‏ أرهنوني نساءكم‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ كيف نرهنك نساءنا وأنت أجمل العرب ‏؟‏ 
قال‏:‏ فترهنوني أبناءكم‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ كيف نرهنك أبناءنا فيُسَبُّ أحَدُهم فيقال‏:‏ رُهِن بوسق أو وسقين هذا عار علينا‏.‏ ولكنا نرهنك الَّلأْمَة، يعني السلاح‏.‏ 
فواعده أن يأتيه‏.‏ 
وصنع أبو نائلة مثل ما صنع محمد بن مسلمة، فقد جاء كعباً فتناشد معه أطراف الأشعار سويعة، ثم قال له‏:‏ ويحك يا بن الأشرف، إني قد جئت لحاجة أريد ذكرها لك فاكتم عني‏.‏ 
قال كعب‏:‏ أفعل‏.‏ 
قال أبو نائلة‏:‏ كان قدوم هذا الرجل علينا بلاء، عادتنا العرب، ورمتنا عن قَوْسٍ واحدة، وقطعتْ عنا السبل، حتى ضاع العيال، وجُهِدَت الأنفس، وأصبحنا قد جُهِدْنا وجُهِد عيالنا، ودار الحوار على نحو ما دار مع ابن مسلمة‏.‏ 
وقال أبو نائلة أثناء حديثه‏:‏ إن معي أصحاباً لي على مثل رأيي، وقد أردت أن آتيك بهم، فتبيعهم وتحسن في ذلك‏.‏ 
وقد نجح ابن مسلمة وأبو نائلة في هذا الحوار إلى ما قصد، فإن كعباً لن ينكر معهما السلاح والأصحاب بعد هذا الحوار‏.‏ 
وفي ليلة مُقْمِرَة ـ ليلة الرابع عشر من شهر ربيع الأول سنة 3 هـ ـ اجتمعت هذه المفرزة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فشيعهم إلى بَقِيع الغَرْقَد، ثم وجههم قائلاً‏:‏ ‏(‏انطلقوا على اسم الله، اللّهم أعنهم‏)‏، ثم رجع إلى بيته، وطفق يصلى ويناجي ربه‏.‏ 
وانتهت المفرزة إلى حصن كعب بن الأشرف، فهتف به أبو نائلة، فقام لينزل إليهم، فقالت له امرأته ـ وكان حديث العهد بها‏:‏ أين تخرج هذه الساعة ‏؟‏ أسمع صوتاً كأنه يقطر منه الدم‏.‏ 
قال كعب‏:‏ إنما هو أخي محمد بن مسلمة، ورضيعي أبو نائلة، إن الكريم لو دعي إلى طعنة أجاب، ثم خرج إليهم وهو متطيب ينفح رأسه‏.‏ 
وقد كان أبو نائلة قال لأصحـابـه‏:‏ إذا ما جاء فإني آخذ بشعره فأشمه، فإذا رأيتموني استمكنت من رأسه فدونكم فاضربوه، فلما نزل كعب إليهم تحدث معهم ساعة، ثم قال أبو نائلة‏:‏ هل لك يا بن الاشرف أن نتماشى إلى شِعْب العجوز فنتحدث بقية ليلتنا ‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ إن شئتم، فخرجوا يتماشون، فقال أبو نائلة وهو في الطريق ‏:‏ ما رأيت كالليلة طيباً أعطر ، وزهي كعب بما سمع ، فقال‏:‏ عندي أعطر نساء العرب ، قال أبو نائلة ‏:‏ أتأذن لي أن أشم رأسك ‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم ، فأدخل يده في رأسه فشمه وأشم أصحابه ‏.‏ 
ثم مشى ساعـة ثم قال ‏:‏ أعود ‏؟‏ قال كعب‏:‏ نعم ، فعاد لمثلها ‏.‏ حتى اطمأن ‏.‏ 
ثم مشى ساعة ثم قال‏:‏ أعود ‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم ، فأدخل يده في رأسه، فلما استمكن منه قال‏:‏ دونكم عدو الله ، فاختلفت عليه أسيافهم، لكنها لم تغن شيئاً، فأخذ محمد بن مسلمة مِغْوَلاً فوضعه في ثُنَّتِهِ، ثم تحامل عليه حتي بلغ عانته، فوقع عدو الله قتيلاً، وكان قد صاح صيحة شديدة أفزعت من حوله، فلم يبق حصن إلا أوقدت عليه النيران‏.‏ 
ورجعت المفرزة وقد أصيب الحارث بن أوس بذُبَاب بعض سيوف أصحابه فجرح ونزف الدم، فلما بلغت المفرزة حَرَّة العُرَيْض رأت أن الحارث ليس معهم، فوقفت ساعة حتي أتاهم يتبع آثارهم، فاحتملوه، حتي إذا بلغوا بَقِيع الغَرْقَد كبروا، وسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تكبيرهم، فعرف أنهم قد قتلوه، فكبر، فلما انتهوا إليه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أفلحت الوجوه‏)‏، قالوا‏:‏ ووجهك يا رسول الله، ورموا برأس الطاغية بين يديه، فحمد الله على قتله، وتفل علي جرح الحارث فبرأ، ولم يؤذ بعده‏.‏ 
ولما علمت اليهود بمصرع طاغيتها كعب بن الأشرف دب الرعب في قلوبهم العنيدة، وعلموا أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لن يتوانى في استخدام القوة حين يري أن النصح لا يجدي نفعاً لمن يريد العبث بالأمن وإثارة الاضطرابات وعدم احترام المواثيق، فلم يحركوا ساكناً لقتل طاغيتهم، بل لزموا الهدوء، وتظاهروا بإيفاء العهود، واستكانوا، وأسرعت الأفاعي إلى جحورها تختبئ فيها ‏.‏  
وهكذا تفرغ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إلي حين ـ لمواجهة الأخطار التي كان يتوقع حدوثها من خارج المدينة، وأصبح المسلمون وقد تخفف عنهم كثير من المتاعب الداخلية التي كانوا يتوجسونها، ويشمون رائحتها بين آونة وأخري ‏.‏    غزوة بُحْران 
وهي دورية قتال كبيرة، قوامها ثلاثمائة مقاتل، قادها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهر ربيع الآخر سنة 3 هـ إلى أرض يقال لها‏:‏ بحران ـ وهي مَعْدِن بالحجاز من ناحية الفُرْع ـ فأقام بها شهر ربيع الآخر ثم جمادى الأولى ـ من السنة الثالثة من الهجرة ـ ثم رجع إلى المدينة، ولم يلق حرباً‏.‏    سرية زيد بن حارثة   
وهي آخر وأنجح دورية للقتال قام بها المسلمون قبل أحد، وقعت في جمادي الآخرة سنة 3 هـ‏.‏ 
وتفصيلها‏:‏ أن قريشاً بقيت بعد بدر يساورها القلق والاضطراب، وجاء الصيف، واقترب موسم رحلتها إلى الشام، فأخذها هَمٌّ آخر‏.‏ 
قال صفوان بن أمية لقريش ـ وهو الذي نخبته قريش في هذا العام لقيادة تجارتها إلى الشام‏:‏ إن محمداً وصحبه عَوَّرُوا علينا متجرنا، فما ندري كيف نصنع بأصحابه، وهم لا يبرحون الساحل ‏؟‏ وأهل الساحل قد وادعهم ودخل عامتهم معه، فما ندري أين نسلك ‏؟‏ وإن أقمنا في دارنا هذه أكلنا رءوس أموالنا فلم يكن لها من بقاء‏.‏ وإنما حياتنا بمكة على التجارة إلى الشام في الصيف، وإلى الحبشة في الشتاء‏.‏ 
ودارت المناقشة حول هذا الموضوع، فقال الأسود بن عبد المطلب لصفوان‏:‏ تنكب الطريق على الساحل وخذ طريق العراق ـ وهي طريق طويلة جداً تخترق نجداً إلى الشام، وتمر في شرقي المدينة على بعد كبير منها، وكانت قريش تجهل هذه الطريق كل الجهل ـ فأشار الأسود بن عبد المطلب على صفوان أن يتخذ فُرَات بن حَيَّان ـ من بني بكر بن وائل ـ دليلاً له، ويكون رائده في هذه الرحلة‏.‏ 
وخرجت عير قريش يقودها صفوان بن أمية، آخذة الطريق الجديدة، إلا أن أنباء هذه القافلة وخطة سيرها طارت إلى المدينة‏.‏ وذلك أن سَلِيط بن النعمان ـ كان قد أسلم ـ اجتمع في مجلس شرب ـ وذلك قبل تحريم الخمر ـ مع نعيم بن مسعود الأشجعي ـ ولم يكن أسلم إذ ذاك ـ فلما أخذت الخمر من نعيم تحدث بالتفصيل عن قضية العير وخطة سيرها،فأسرع سليط إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يروي له القصة‏.‏ 
وجهز رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لوقته حملة قوامها مائة راكب في قيادة زيد بن حارثة الكلبي، وأسرع زيد حتى دهم القافلة بغتة ـ على حين غرة ـ وهي تنزل على ماء في أرض نجد يقال له‏:‏ قَرْدَة ـ بالفتح فالسكون ـ فاستولي عليها كلها، ولم يكن من صفوان ومن معه من حرس القافلة إلا الفرار بدون أي مقاومة‏.‏ 
وأسر المسلمون دليل القافلة ـ فرات بن حيان، وقيل‏:‏ ورجلين غيره ـ وحملوا غنيمة كبيرة من الأواني والفضة كانت تحملها القافلة، قدرت قيمتها بمائة ألف، وقسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الغنيمة على أفراد السرية بعد أخذ الخمس، وأسلم فرات بن حيان على يديه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وكانت مأساة شديدة ونكبة كبيرة أصابت قريشاً بعد بدر، اشتد لها قلق قريش وزادتها هما وحزناً‏.‏ ولم يبق أمامها إلا طريقان،إما أن تمتنع عن غطرستها وكبريائها، وتأخذ طريق الموادعة والمصالحة مع المسلمين، أو تقوم بحرب شاملة تعيد لها مجدها التليد، وعزها القديم، وتقضي على قوات المسلمين بحيث لا يبقي لهم سيطرة على هذا ولا ذاك، وقد اختارت مكة الطريق الثانية، فازداد إصرارها على المطالبة بالثأر، والتهيؤ للقاء المسلمين في تعبئة كاملة، وتصميمها على الغزو في ديارهم، فكان ذلك وما سبق من أحداث التمهيد القوي لمعركة أحد‏.‏     غـزوة أحـد    استعداد قريش لمعركة ناقمة‏  
كانت مكة تحترق غيظاً على المسلمين مما أصابها في معركة بدر من مأساة الهزيمة وقتل الصناديد والأشراف، وكانت تجيش فيها نزعات الانتقام وأخذ الثأر، حتى إن قريشاً كانوا قد منعوا البكاء على قتلاهم في بدر، ومنعوا من الاستعجال في فداء الأساري حتى لا يتفطن المسلمون مدي مأساتهم وحزنهم‏.‏ 
وعلى أثر غزوة بدر اتفقت قريش على أن تقوم بحرب شاملة ضد المسلمين تشفي غيظها وتروي غلة حقدها، وأخذت في الاستعداد للخوض في مثل هذه المعركة‏.‏ 
وكان عكرمة بن أبي جهل، وصفوان بن أمية، وأبو سفيان بن حرب، وعبد الله بن أبي ربيعة أكثر زعماء قريش نشاطاً وتحمساً لخوض المعركة‏.‏ 
وأول ما فعلوه بهذا الصدد أنهم احتجزوا العير التي كان قد نجا بها أبو سفيان، والتي كانت سبباً لمعركة بدر، وقالوا للذين كانت فيها أموالهم‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، إن محمداً قد وَتَرَكُم وقتل خياركم، فأعينونا بهذا المال على حربه ؛ لعلنا أن ندرك منه ثأراً، فأجابوا لذلك، فباعوها، وكانت ألف بعير، والمال خمسين ألف دينار، وفي ذلك أنزل الله تعالي‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ لِيَصُدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَسَيُنفِقُونَهَا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً ثُمَّ يُغْلَبُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنفال‏:‏ 36‏]‏ 
ثم فتحوا باب التطوع لكل من أحب المساهمة في غزو المسلمين من الأحابيش وكنانة وأهل تهامة، وأخذوا لذلك أنواعا من طرق التحريض، حتى إن صفوان بن أمية أغري أبا عزة الشاعر ـ الذي كان قد أسر في بدر، فَمَنَّ عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأطلق سراحه بغير فدية، وأخذ منه العهد بألا يقوم ضده ـ أغراه على أن يقوم بتحريض القبائل ضد المسلمين، وعاهده أنه إن رجع عن الغزوة حياً يغنيه، وإلا يكفل بناته، فقام أبو عزة بتحريض القبائل بأشعاره التي كانت تذكي حفائظهم، كما اختاروا شاعراً آخر ـ مُسَافع بن عبد مناف الجمحي ـ لنفس المهمة‏.‏ 
وكان أبو سفيان أشد تأليباً على المسلمين بعدما رجع من غزوة السَّوِيق خائباً لم ينل ما في نفسه، بل أضاع مقدارًا كبيراً من تمويناته في هذه الغزوة‏.‏ 
وزاد الطينة بلة ـ أو زاد النار إذكاء، إن صح هذا التعبير ـ ما أصاب قريشاً أخيراً في سرية زيد بن حارثة من الخسارة الفادحة التي قصمت فقار اقتصادها، وزودها من الحزن والهم ما لا يقادر قدره، وحينئذ زادت سرعة قريش في استعدادها للخوض في معركة تفصل بينهم وبين المسلمين‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

قوام جيش قريش وقيادته‏‏   
ولما استدارت السنة كانت مكة قد استكملت عدتها، واجتمع إليها من المشركين ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل من قريش والحلفاء والأحابيش، ورأي قادة قريش أن يستصحبوا معهم النساء حتى يكون ذلك أبلغ في استماتة الرجال دون أن تصاب حرماتهم وأعراضهم، وكان عدد هذه النسوة خمس عشرة امرأة‏.‏ 
وكان سلاح النقليات في هذا الجيش ثلاثة آلاف بعير، ومن سلاح الفرسان مائتا فرس ، جنبوها طول الطريق، وكان من سلاح الوقاية سبعمائة درع‏.‏ وكانت القيادة العامة إلى أبي سفيان بن حرب، وقيادة الفرسان إلى خالد بن الوليد يعاونه عكرمة بن أبي جهل‏.‏ أما اللواء فكان إلى بني عبد الدار‏   جيش مكة يتحرك‏  
تحرك الجيش المكي بعد هذا الإعداد التام نحو المدينة، وكانت التارات القديمة والغيظ الكامن يشعل البغضاء في القلوب، ويشف عما سوف يقع من قتال مرير‏.‏ الاستخبارات النبوية تكشف    حركة العدو‏   
وكان العباس بن عبد المطلب يرقب حركات قريش واستعداداتها العسكرية، فلما تحرك هذا الجيش بعث العباس رسالة مستعجلة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضمنها جميع تفاصيل الجيش‏.‏ 
وأسرع رسول العباس بإبلاغ الرسالة، وجد في السير حتى إنه قطع الطريق بين مكة والمدينة ـ التي تبلغ مسافتها إلى نحو خمسمائة كيلو متر ـ في ثلاثة أيام، وسلم الرسالة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في مسجد قباء‏.‏ 
قرأ الرسالة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبي بن كعب، فأمره بالكتمان، وعاد مسرعاً إلى المدينة، وتبادل الرأي مع قادة المهاجرين والأنصار‏.‏   استعداد المسلمين للطوارئ‏‏   
وظلت المدينة في حالة استنفار عام لا يفارق رجالها السلاح حتى وهم في الصلاة، استعداداً للطوارئ‏.‏ 
وقامت مفرزة من الأنصار ـ فيهم سعد بن معاذ، وأسيد بن حضير، وسعد بن عبادة ـ بحراسة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكانوا يبيتون على بابه وعليهم السلاح‏.‏ وقامت على مداخل المدينة وأنقابها مفرزات تحرسها ؛ خوفا من أن يؤخذوا على غرة‏.‏ 
وقامت دوريات من المسلمين ـ لاكتشاف تحركات العدو ـ تتجول حول الطرق التي يحتمل أن يسلكها المشركون للإغارة على المسلمين‏.‏    استعداد المسلمين للطوارئ‏‏   
وظلت المدينة في حالة استنفار عام لا يفارق رجالها السلاح حتى وهم في الصلاة، استعداداً للطوارئ‏.‏ 
وقامت مفرزة من الأنصار ـ فيهم سعد بن معاذ، وأسيد بن حضير، وسعد بن عبادة ـ بحراسة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكانوا يبيتون على بابه وعليهم السلاح‏.‏ وقامت على مداخل المدينة وأنقابها مفرزات تحرسها ؛ خوفا من أن يؤخذوا على غرة‏.‏ 
وقامت دوريات من المسلمين ـ لاكتشاف تحركات العدو ـ تتجول حول الطرق التي يحتمل أن يسلكها المشركون للإغارة على المسلمين‏.‏   الجيش المكي إلى أسوار المدينة‏‏   
وتابع جيش مكة سيره على الطريق الغربية الرئيسية المعتادة، ولما وصل إلى الأبْوَاء اقترحت هند بنت عتبة ـ زوج أبي سفيان ـ بنبش قبر أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بَيدَ أن قادة الجيش رفضوا هذا الطلب،وحذروا من العواقب الوخيمة التي تلحقهم لو فتحو هذا الباب‏.‏ 
ثم واصل جيش مكة سيره حتى اقترب من المدينة، فسلك وادي العَقيق، ثم انحرف منه إلى ذات اليمين حتى نزل قريباً بجبل أحد، في مكان يقال له‏:‏ عَينَيْن، في بطن السَّبْخَة من قناة على شفير الوادي ـ الذي يقع شمإلى المدينة بجنب أحـد، فعسكر هناك يوم الجمعة السادس من شهر شوال سنة ثلاث من الهجرة‏   المجلس الاستشاري لأخذ خطة الدفاع‏   
ونقلت استخبارات المدينة أخبار جيش مكة خبراً بعد خبر حتى الخبر الأخير عن معسكره، وحينئذ عقد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مجلساً استشارياً عسكرياً أعلى ، تبادل فيه الرأي لاختيار الموقف، وأخبرهم عن رؤيا رآها، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏إني قد رأيت والله خيراً، رأيت بقراً يذبح، ورأيت في ذُبَاب سيفي ثُلْماً، ورأيت أني أدخلت يدي في درع حصينة‏)‏، وتأوّل البقر بنفر من أصحابه يقتلون، وتأول الثلمة في سيفه برجل يصاب من أهل بيته، وتأول الدرع بالمدينة‏.‏ 
ثم قدم رأيه إلى صحابته ألا يخرجوا من المدينة وأن يتحصنوا بها،فإن أقام المشركون بمعسكرهم أقاموا بِشَرِّ مُقَام وبغير جدوي، وإن دخلوا المدينة قاتلهم المسلمون على أفواه الأزقة، والنساء من فوق البيوت، وكان هذا هو الرأي‏.‏ ووافقه على هذا الرأي عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول ـ رأس المنافقين ـ وكان قد حضر المجلس بصفته أحد زعماء الخزرج‏.‏ ويبدو أن موافقته لهذا الرأي لم تكن لأجل أن هذا هو الموقف الصحيح من حيث الوجهة العسكرية، بل ليتمكن من التباعد عن القتال دون أن يعلم بذلك أحد، وشاء الله أن يفتضح هو وأصحابه ـ لأول مرة ـ أمام المسلمين وينكشف عنهم الغطاء الذي كان كفرهم ونفاقهم يكمن وراءه، ويتعرف المسلمون في أحرج ساعاتهم على تلك الأفاعي التي كانت تتحرك تحت ملابسهم وأكمامهم‏.‏ 
فقد بادر جماعة من فضلاء الصحابة ممن فاته الخروج يوم بدر ومن غيرهم، فأشاروا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخروج، وألحوا عليه في ذلك حتى قال قائلهم‏:‏ يا رسول الله،كنا نتمني هذا اليوم وندعو الله، فقد ساقه إلينا وقرب المسير، اخرج إلى أعدائنا، لا يرون أنا جَبُنَّا عنهم‏.‏ 
وكان في مقدمة هؤلاء المتحمسين حمزة بن عبد المطلب عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ الذي كان قد أبلي أحسن بلاء في معركة بدر ـ فقد قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏:‏ والذي أنزل عليك الكتاب لا أطعم طعاماً حتى أجالدهم بسيفي خارج المدينة ‏.‏ 
وتنازل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رأيه مراعاة لهؤلاء المتحمسين، واستقر الرأي على الخروج من المدينة، واللقاء في الميدان السافر‏.‏    تكتيب الجيش الإسلامي وخروجه إلى ساحة القتال‏   
ثم صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالناس يوم الجمعة، فوعظهم وأمرهم بالجد والاجتهاد، وأخبر أن لهم النصر بما صبروا، وأمرهم بالتهيؤ لعدوهم، ففرح الناس بذلك‏.‏ ثم صلى بالناس العصر، وقد حشدوا وحضر أهل العَوَإلى ، ثم دخل بيته، ومعه صاحباه أبو بكر وعمر، فعمماه وألبساه، فتدجج بسلاحه وظاهر بين درعين ‏[‏أي لبس درعا فوق درع‏]‏ وتقلد السيف، ثم خرج على الناس‏.‏ 
وكان الناس ينتظرون خروجه، وقد قال لهم سعد بن معاذ وأسيد بن حضير‏:‏ استكرهتم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الخروج فردوا الأمر إليه،فندموا جميعاً على ما صنعوا، فلما خرج قالوا له‏:‏ يا رسول الله،ما كان لنا أن نخالفك فاصنع ما شئت، إن أحببت أن تمكث بالمدينة فافعل‏.‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ما ينبغي لنبي إذا لبس لأْمَتَه ـ وهي الدرع ـ أن يضعها حتى يحكم الله بينه وبين عدوه‏)‏ ‏.‏ 
وقسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جيشه إلى ثلاث كتائب‏:‏ 
1‏.‏ كتيبة المهاجرين، وأعطي لواءها مصعب بن عمير العبدري‏.‏ 
2‏.‏ كتيبة الأوس من الأنصار، وأعطي لواءها أسيد بن حضير‏.‏ 
3‏.‏ كتيبة الخزرج من الأنصار، وأعطي لواءها الحُبَاب بن المنذر‏.‏ 
وكان الجيش متألفاً من ألف مقاتل فيهم مائة دارع، ولم يكن فيهم من الفرسان أحد ،واستعمل على المدينة ابن أم مكتوم على الصلاة بمن بقي في المدينة،وآذن بالرحيل، فتحرك الجيش نحو الشمال، وخرج السعدان أمام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعدوان دارعين‏.‏ 
ولما جاوز ثنية الوداع رأي كتيبة حسنة التسليح منفردة عن سواد الجيش، فسأل عنها، فأخبر أنهم اليهود من حلفاء الخزرج يرغبون المساهمة في القتال ضد المشركين، فسأل‏:‏ ‏(‏هل أسلموا ‏؟‏‏)‏ فقالوا‏:‏لا، فأبى أن يستعين بأهل الكفر على أهل الشرك‏.‏    استعراض الجيش‏‏   
وعندما وصل إلى مقام يقال له‏:‏ ‏[‏الشيخان‏]‏ استعرض جيشه، فرد من استصغره ولم يره مطيقاً للقتال، وكان منهم عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب وأسامة بن زيد، وأسيد بن ظُهَير، وزيد بن ثابت، وزيد بن أرقم، وعَرَابَة بن أوْس، وعمرو بن حزم، وأبو سعيد الخدري، وزيد بن حارثة الأنصاري، وسعد بن حَبَّة، ويذكر في هؤلاء البراء بن عازب، لكن حديثه في البخاري يدل على شهوده القتال ذلك اليوم‏.‏ 
وأجاز رافع بن خَدِيج، وسَمُرَة بن جُنْدَب على صغر سنهما، وذلك أن رافع بن خديج كان ماهراً في رماية النبل فأجازه، فقال سمرة‏:‏ أنا أقوي من رافع،أنا أصرعه، فلما أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك أمرهما أن يتصارعا أمامه فتصارعا، فصرع سمرة رافعاً، فأجازه أيضاً‏.‏   المبيت بين أحد والمدينة‏‏  
وفي هذا المكان أدركهم المساء، فصلى المغرب، ثم صلى العشاء، وبات هنالك، واختار خمسين رجلاً لحراسة المعسكر يتجولون حوله، وكان قائدهم محمد بن مسلمة الأنصاري، بطل سرية كعب بن الأشرف، وتولي ذَكْوَان بن عبد قيس حراسة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة‏   تمرد عبد الله بن أبي وأصحابه‏   
وقبل طلوع الفجر بقليل أدلج، حتى إذا كان بالشَّوْط صلى الفجر، وكان بمقربة جداً من العدو، فقد كان يراهم ويرونه، وهناك تمرد عبد الله بن أبي المنافق، فانسحب بنحو ثلث العسكر ـ ثلاثمائة مقاتل ـ قائلاً‏:‏ ما ندري علام نقتل أنفسنا ‏؟‏ ومتظاهراً بالاحتجاج بأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك رأيه وأطاع غيره‏.‏ 
ولا شك أن سبب هذا الانعزال لم يكن هو ما أبداه هذا المنافق من رفض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأيه، وإلا لم يكن لسيره مع الجيش النبوي إلى هذا المكان معني‏.‏ ولو كان هذا هو السبب لا نعزل عن الجيش منذ بداية سيره، بل كان هدفه الرئيسي من هذا التمرد ـ في ذلك الظرف الدقيق ـ أن يحدث البلبلة والاضطراب في جيش المسلمين على مرأي ومسمع من عدوهم،حتى ينحاز عامة الجيش عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتنهار معنويات من يبقي معه، بينما يتشجع العدو، وتعلو همته لرؤية هذا المنظر، فيكون ذلك أسرع إلى القضاء على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه المخلصين، ويصحو بعد ذلك الجو لعودة الرياسة إلى هذا المنافق وأصحابه‏.‏ 
وكاد المنافق ينجح في تحقيق بعض ما كان يهدف إليه، فقد همت طائفتان ـ بنو حارثة من الأوس، وبنو سلمة من الخزرج ـ أن تفشلا، ولكن الله تولاهما، فثبتتا بعدما سري فيهما الاضطراب، وهمتا بالرجوع والانسحاب، وعنهما يقول الله تعالي‏:‏ ‏{‏إِذْ هَمَّت طَّآئِفَتَانِ مِنكُمْ أَن تَفْشَلاَ وَاللّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏آل عمران‏:‏ 122‏]‏‏.‏ 
وحاول عبد الله بن حَرَام ـ والد جابر بن عبد الله ـ تذكير هؤلاء المنافقين بواجبهم في هذا الظرف الدقيق، فتبعهم وهو يوبخهم ويحضهم على الرجوع، ويقول‏:‏ تعالوا قاتلوا في سبيل الله أو ادفعوا، قالوا‏:‏ لو نعلم أنكم تقاتلون لم نرجع، فرجع عنهم عبد الله بن حرام قائلاً‏:‏ أبعدكم الله أعداء الله، فسيغني الله عنكم نبيه‏.‏ 
وفي هؤلاء المنافقين يقول الله تعالى ‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلْيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُواْ وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْاْ قَاتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُواْ قَالُواْ لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالاً لاَّتَّبَعْنَاكُمْ هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِهِم مَّا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏آل عمران‏:‏ 167‏]‏‏.‏     بقية الجيش الإسلامي إلى أحد‏‏   
وبعد هذا التمرد والانسحاب قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ببقية الجيش ـ وهم سبعمائة مقاتل ـ ليواصل سيره نحو العدو، وكان معسكر المشركين يحول بينه وبين أحد في مناطق كثيرة، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏من رجل يخرج بنا على القوم من كَثَبٍ ـ أي من قريب ـ من طريق لا يمر بنا عليهم ‏؟‏‏)‏‏.‏ 
فقال أبو خَيثَمةَ‏:‏ أنا يارسول الله، ثم اختار طريقاً قصيراً إلى أحد يمر بحَرَّةِ بني حارثة وبمزارعهم، تاركاً جيش المشركين إلى الغرب‏.‏ 
ومر الجيش في هذا الطريق بحائط مِرْبَع بن قَيظِي ـ وكان منافقاً ضرير البصر ـ فلما أحس بالجيش قام يحثو التراب في وجوه المسلمين، ويقول‏:‏ لا أحل لك أن تدخل حائطي إن كنت رسول الله‏.‏ فابتدره القوم ليقتلوه، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏:‏ ‏(‏لا تقتلوه، فهذا الأعْمَى أعمى القلب أعمى البصر‏)‏‏.‏ 
ونفذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نزل الشعب من جبل أحد في عدوة الوادي، فعسكر بجيشه مستقبلاً المدينة، وجاعلا ظهره إلى هضاب جبل أحد، وعلى هذا صار جيش العدو فاصلاً بين المسلمين وبين المدينة‏.‏    خطة الدفاع‏   
وهناك عبأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جيشه، وهيأهم صفوفاً للقتال، فاختار منهم فصيلة من الرماة الماهرين، قوامها خمسون مقاتلاً، وأعطي قيادتها لعبد الله بن جبير بن النعمان الأنصاري الأوسي البدري، وأمرهم بالتمركز على جبل يقع على الضفة الشمالية من وادي قناة ـ وعرف فيما بعد بجبل الرماة ـ جنوب شرق معسكر المسلمين، على بعد حوالى مائة وخمسين متراً من مقر الجيش الإسلامي‏.‏ 
والهدف من ذلك هو ما أبداه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كلماته التي ألقاها إلى هؤلاء الرماة، فقد قال لقائدهم‏:‏ ‏(‏انضح الخيل عنا بالنبل، لا يأتونا من خلفنا، إن كانت لنا أو علينا فاثبت مكانك، لا نؤتين من قبلك‏)‏ وقال للرماة‏:‏ ‏(‏احموا ظهورنا، فإن رأيتمونا نقتل فلا تنصرونا، وإن رأيتمونا قد غنمنا فلا تشركونا‏)‏، وفي رواية البخاري أنه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏إن رأيتمونا تخطفنا الطير فلا تبرحوا مكانكم هذا حتى أرسل إليكم، وإن رأيتمونا هزمنا القوم ووطأناهم فلا تبرحوا حتى أرسل إليكم‏)‏‏.‏ 
بتعين هذه الفصيلة في الجبل مع هذه الأوامر العسكرية الشديدة سد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الثلمة الوحيدة التي كان يمكن لفرسان المشركين أن يتسللوا من ورائها إلى صفوف المسلمين، ويقوموا بحركات الالتفاف وعملية التطويق‏.‏ 
أما بقية الجيش فجعل على الميمنة المنذر بن عمرو، وجعل على الميسرة الزبير بن العوام، يسانده المقداد بن الأسود، وكان إلى الزبير مهمة الصمود في وجه فرسان خالد بن الوليد،وجعل في مقدمة الصفوف نخبة ممتازة من شجعان المسلمين ورجالاتهم المشهورين بالنجدة والبسالة، والذين يوزنون بالآلاف ‏.‏ 
ولقد كانت خطة حكيمة ودقيقة جداً، تتجلي فيها عبقرية قيادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعسكرية، وأنه لا يمكن لأي قائد مهما تقدمت كفاءته أن يضع خطة أدق وأحكم من هذا؛ فقد احتل أفضل موضع من ميدان المعركة، مع أنه نزل فيه بعد العدو، فإنه حمي ظهره ويمينه بارتفاعات الجبل، وحمي ميسرته وظهره ـ حين يحتدم القتال ـ بسد الثلمة الوحيدة التي كانت توجد في جانب الجيش الإسلامي، واختار لمعسكره موضعاً مرتفعاً يحتمي به ـ إذا نزلت الهزيمة بالمسلمين ـ ولا يلتجئ إلى الفرار، حتى يتعرض للوقوع في قبضة الأعداء المطاردين وأسرهم، ويلحق مع ذلك خسائر فادحة بأعدائه إن أرادوا احتلال معسكره وتقدموا إليه،وألجأ أعداءه إلى قبول موضع منخفض يصعب عليهم جداً أن يحصلوا على شيء من فوائد الفتح إن كانت الغلبة لهم، ويصعب عليهم الإفلات من المسلمين المطاردين إن كانت الغلبة للمسلمين، كما أنه عوض النقص العددي في رجاله باختيار نخبة ممتازة من أصحابه الشجعان البارزين‏.‏ 
وهكذا تمت تعبئة الجيش النبوي صباح يوم السبت السابع من شهر شوال سنة 3هـ‏.‏     الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ينفث روح البسالة في الجيش‏‏   
ونهى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس عن الأخذ في القتال حتى يأمرهم، وظاهر بين درعين، وحرض أصحابه على القتال، وحضهم على المصابرة والجلاد عند اللقاء، وأخذ ينفث روح الحماسة والبسالة في أصحابه حتى جرد سيفاً باتراً ونادي أصحابه‏:‏ ‏(‏من يأخذ هذا السيف بحقه‏؟‏‏)‏، فقام إليه رجال ليأخذوه ـ منهم على بن أبي طالب، والزبير بن العوام، وعمر بن الخطاب ـ حتى قام إليه أبو دُجَانة سِمَاك بن خَرَشَة، فقال‏:‏ وما حقه يا رسول الله ‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أن تضرب به وجوه العدو حتى ينحني‏)‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ أنا آخذه بحقه يا رسول الله، فأعطاه إياه‏.‏ 
وكان أبو دجانة رجلاً شجاعاً يختال عند الحرب، وكانت له عصابة حمراء إذا اعتصب بها علم الناس أنه سيقاتل حتى الموت‏.‏ فلما أخذ السيف عصب رأسه بتلك العصابة، وجعل يتبختر بين الصفين، وحينئذ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إنها لمشية يبغضها الله إلا في مثل هذا الموطن‏)‏‏.‏   تعبئـة الجيش المكي‏   
أما المشركون فعبأوا جيشهم حسب نظام الصفوف، فكانت القيادة العامة إلى أبي سفيان صخر بن حرب الذي تمركز في قلب الجيش، وجعلوا على الميمنة خالد بن الوليد ـ وكان إذ ذاك مشركاً ـ وعلى الميسرة عكرمة بن أبي جهل، وعلى المشاة صفوان ابن أمية، وعلى رماة النبل عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة‏.‏ 
أما اللواء فكان إلى مفرزة من بني عبد الدار، وقد كان ذلك منصبهم منذ أن اقتسمت بنو عبد مناف المناصب التي ورثوها من قصي بن كلاب ـ كما أسلفنا في أوائل الكتاب ـ وكان لا يمكن لأحد أن ينازعهم في ذلك؛ تقيداً بالتقاليد التي ورثوها كابراً عن كابر، بيد أن القائد العام ـ أبا سفيان ـ ذكرهم بما أصاب قريشاً يوم بدر حين أسر حامل لوائهم النضر بن الحارث، وقال لهم ـ ليستفز غضبهم ويثير حميتهم‏:‏ يا بني عبد الدار، قد وليتم لواءنا يوم بدر فأصابنا ما قد رأيتم، وإنما يؤتي الناس من قبل راياتهم، وإذا زالت زالوا، فإما أن تكفونا لواءنا، وإما أن تخلوا بيننا وبينه فنكفيكموه‏.‏ 
ونجح أبو سفيان في هدفه، فقد غضب بنو عبد الدار لقول أبي سفيان أشد الغضب، وهموا به وتواعدوه وقالوا له‏:‏ نحن نسلم إليك لواءنا ‏؟‏ستعلم غداً إذا التقينا كيف نصنع‏.‏ وقد ثبتوا عند احتدام المعركة حتى أبيدوا عن بكرة أبيهم‏.‏    مناورات سياسية من قبل قريش‏   
وقبيل نشوب المعركة حاولت قريش إيقاع الفرقة والنزاع داخل صفوف المسلمين‏.‏ فقد أرسل أبو سفيان إلى الأنصار يقول لهم‏:‏ خلوا بيننا وبين ابن عمنا فننصرف عنكم، ، فلا حاجة لنا إلى قتالكم‏.‏ ولكن أين هذه المحاولة أمام الإيمان الذي لا تقوم له الجبال، فقد رد عليه الأنصار رداً عنيفاً، وأسمعوه ما يكره‏.‏ 
واقتربت ساعة الصفر، وتدانت الفئتان، فقامت قريش بمحاولة أخري لنفس الغرض، فقد خرج إلى الأنصار عميل خائن يسمي أبا عامر الفاسق ـ واسمه عبد عمرو ابن صَيفِي، وكان يسمي الراهب، فسماه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الفاسق، وكان رأس الأوس في الجاهلية، فلما جاء الإسلام شَرِق به، وجاهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعداوة، فخرج من المدينة وذهب إلى قريش يؤلبهم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويحضهم على قتاله، ووعدهم بأن قومه إذا رأوه أطاعوه، ومالوا معه ـ فكان أول من خرج إلى المسلمين في الأحابيش وعُبْدَان أهل مكة‏.‏ فنادي قومه وتعرف عليهم، وقال‏:‏ يا معشر الأوس، أنا أبو عامر‏.‏ فقالوا‏:‏ لا أنعم الله بك عيناً يا فاسق‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ لقد أصاب قومي بعدي شر‏.‏ ـ ولما بدأ القتال قاتلهم قتالاً شديداً وراضخهم بالحجارة‏.‏ 
وهكذا فشلت قريش في محاولتها الثانية للتفريق بين صفوف أهل الإيمان‏.‏ ويدل عملهم هذا على ما كان يسيطر عليهم من خوف المسلمين وهيبتهم، مع كثرتهم وتفوقهم في العدد والعدة‏.‏    جهود نسوة قريش في التحميس‏‏   
وقامت نسوة قريش بنصيبهن من المشاركة في المعركة، تقودهن هند بنت عتبة زوجة أبي سفيان، فكن يتجولن في الصفوف، ويضربن بالدفوف؛ يستنهضن الرجال، ويحرضن على القتال، ويثرن حفائظ الأبطال، ويحركن مشاعر أهل الطعان والضراب والنضال، فتارة يخاطبن أهل اللواء فيقلن‏:‏ 
وَيْها بني عبد الــدار ** 
ويـها حُمَاة الأدبـــار ** 
ضـرباً بكـل بتـــــار ** 
وتارة يأززن قومهن على القتال وينشدن‏:‏ 
إن تُـقْبلُـوا نُعَانـِــق ** 
ونَفــْرِشُ النمـــارق ** 
أو تُـدْبِـرُوا نُفـَــارِق ** 
فــراق غيـر وَامـِق **

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

طلحة ينهض بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏‏  
وفي أثناء انسحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الجبل عرضت له صخرة من الجبل، فنهض إليها ليعلوها فلم يستطع ؛ لأنه كان قد بَدَّنَ وظاهر بين الدرعين، وقد أصابه جرح شديد‏.‏فجلس تحته طلحة بن عبيد الله، فنهض به حتى استوي عليها، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أوْجَبَ طلحةُ‏)‏ ، أي‏:‏الجنة‏.‏      آخر هجوم قام به المشركون‏‏   
ولما تمكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مقر قيادته في الشعب قام المشركون بآخر هجوم حاولوا به النيل من المسلمين‏.‏ قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ بينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الشعب إذ علت عالية من قريش الجبل ـ يقودهم أبو سفيان وخالد بن الوليد ـ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّهم إنه لا ينبغي لهم أن يعلونا‏)‏، فقاتل عمر بن الخطاب ورهط معه من المهاجرين حتى أهبطوهم من الجبل ‏.‏ 
وفي مغازي الأموي‏:‏ أن المشركين صعدوا على الجبل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لسعد‏:‏‏(‏اجْنُبْهُمْ‏)‏ ـ يقول‏:‏ ارددهم ـ فقال‏:‏ كيف أجْنُبُهُمْ وحدي ‏؟‏ فقال ذلك ثلاثاً، فأخذ سعد سهماً من كنانته، فرمي به رجلاً فقتله، قال‏:‏ ثم أخذت سهمي أعرفه، فرميت به آخر، فقتلته، ثم أخذته أعرفه فرميت به آخر فقتلته، فهبطوا من مكانهم، فقلت‏:‏ هذا سهم مبارك، فجعلته في كنانتي‏.‏ فكان عند سعد حتى مات، ثم كان عند بنيه ‏.‏   تشويه الشهداء‏‏  
وكان هذا آخر هجوم قام به المشركون ضد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولما لم يكونوا يعرفون من مصيره شيئاً ـ بل كانوا على شبه اليقين من قتله ـ رجعوا إلى مقرهم، وأخذوا يتهيأون للرجوع إلى مكة، واشتغل من اشتغل منهم ـ وكذا اشتغلت نساؤهم ـ بقتلي المسلمين، يمثلون بهم، ويقطعون الآذان والأنوف والفروج، ويبقرون البطون‏.‏ وبقرت هند بنت عتبة كبد حمزة فلاكتها، فلم تستطع أن تسيغها فلفظتها، واتخذت من الآذان والأنوف خَدَماً ـ خلاخيل ـ وقلائد‏.‏    مدى استعداد أبطال المسلمين للقتال حتى نهاية المعركة‏‏   
وفي هذه الساعة الأخيرة وقعت وقعتان تدلان على مدي استعداد أبطال المسلمين للقتال، ومدي استماتتهم في سبيل الله‏:‏ 
1‏.‏ قال كعب بن مالك‏:‏ كنت فيمن خرج من المسلمين، فلما رأيت تمثيل المشركين بقتلي المسلمين قمت فتجاوزت، فإذا رجل من المشركين جمع اللأمة يجوز المسلمين وهو يقول‏:‏ استوسقوا كما استوسقت جزر الغنم‏.‏ وإذا رجل من المسلمين ينتظره وعليه لأمته، فمضيت حتى كنت من ورائه، ثم قمت أقدر المسلم والكافر ببصري، فإذا الكافر أفضلهما عدة وهيئة، فلم أزل أنتظرهما حتى التقيا، فضرب المسلم الكافر ضربة فبلغت وركه وتفرق فرقتين، ثم كشف المسلم عن وجهه، وقال‏:‏ كيف تري يا كعب ‏؟‏ أنا أبو دجانة ‏.‏ 
2‏.‏ جاءت نسوة من المؤمنين إلى ساحة القتال بعد نهاية المعركة، قال أنس‏:‏ لقد رأيت عائشة بنت أبي بكر وأم سليم، وإنهما لمشمرتان ـ أري خَدَم سوقهما ـ تَنْقُزَانِ القِرَبَ على متونهما، تفرغانه في أفواه القوم، ثم ترجعان فتملآنها، ثم تجيئان فتفرغانه في أفواه القوم ‏.‏ وقال عمر‏:‏ كانت ‏[‏أم سَلِيط من نساء الأنصار‏]‏ تزفر لنا القرب يوم أحد ‏.‏ 
وكانت في هؤلاء النسوة أم أيمن، لما رأت فلول المسلمين يريدون دخول المدينة، أخذت تحثو التراب في وجوههم وتقول لبعضهم‏:‏هاك المغزل، وهلم سيفك‏.‏ ثم سارعت إلى ساحة القتال، فأخذت تسقي الجرحي، فرماها حِبَّان ـ بالكسر ـ بن العَرَقَة بسهم، فوقعت وتكشفت، فأغرق عدو الله في الضحك، فشق ذلك على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فدفع إلى سعد بن بي وقاص سهماً لا نصل له، وقال‏:‏‏(‏ارم به‏)‏، فرمي به سعد، فوقع السهم في نحر حبان، فوقع مستلقياً حتى تكشف، فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت نواجذه، ثم قال‏:‏‏(‏استقاد لها سعد، أجاب الله دعوته‏)‏ ‏.‏    بعد انتهاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الشعب‏‏   
ولما استقر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مقره من الشِّعب خرج على أبي طالب حتى ملأ دَرَقَته ماء من المِهْرَاس ـ قيل‏:‏ هو صخرة منقورة تسع كثيراً‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ اسم ماء بأحد ـ فجاء به إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليشرب منه، فوجد له ريحاً فعافه، فلم يشرب منه، وغسل عن وجهه الدم، وصب على رأسه وهو يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏اشتد غضب الله على من دَمَّى وجه نبيه‏)‏ ‏.‏ 
وقال سهل‏:‏ والله إني لأعرف من كان يغسل جرح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن كان يسكب الماء، وبما دُووِي ‏؟‏ كانت فاطمة ابنته تغسله، وعلى بن أبي طالب يسكب الماء بالمِجَنِّ، فلما رأت فاطمة أن الماء لا يزيد الدم إلا كثرة أخذت قطعة من حصير، فأحرقتها، فألصقتها فاستمسك الدم‏.‏ 
وجاء محمد بن مسلمة بماء عذب سائغ ، فشرب منه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعا له بخير‏.‏ وصلى الظهر قاعداً من أثر الجراح ، وصلى المسلمون خلفه قعوداً‏.‏    شماتة أبي سفيان بعد نهاية المعركة وحديثه مع عمر‏   
ولما تكامل تهيؤ المشركين للانـصراف أشـرف أبو سفـيان على الجبل، فـنادي أفيكم محمد‏؟‏ فلم يجيبوه‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ أفيكم ابن أبي قحافة‏؟‏ فلم يجبيبوه‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ أفيكم عمر بن الخطاب‏؟‏ فلم يجيبوه ـ وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منعهم من الإجابة ـ ولم يسأل إلا عن هؤلاء الثلاثة لعلمه وعلم قومه أن قيام الإسلام بهم‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ أما هؤلاء فقد كفيتموهم، فلم يملك عمر نفسه أن قال‏:‏ يا عدو الله، إن الذين ذكرتهم أحياء، وقد أبقي الله ما يسوءك‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ قد كان فيكم مثلة لم آمر بها ولم تسؤني‏.‏ 
ثم قال‏:‏ أعْلِ هُبَل‏.‏ 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ألا تجيبونه‏؟‏‏)‏ فقالوا‏:‏فما نقول‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏قولوا‏:‏ الله أعلى وأجل‏)‏‏.‏ 
ثم قال‏:‏ لنا العُزَّى ولا عزى لكم‏.‏ 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ألا تجيبونه‏؟‏‏)‏ قالوا‏:‏ ما نقول‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏قولوا‏:‏الله مولانا، ولا مولي لكم‏)‏‏.‏ 
ثم قال أبو سفيان‏:‏ أنْعَمْتَ فَعَال ، يوم بيوم بدر، والحرب سِجَال‏.‏ 
فأجابه عمر، وقال‏:‏ لاسواء، قتلانا في الجنة، وقتلاكم في النار‏.‏ 
ثم قال أبو سفيان‏:‏ هلم إلى يا عمر، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ائته فانظر ما شأنه‏؟‏‏)‏ فجاءه، فقال له أبو سفيان‏:‏ أنشدك الله يا عمر، أقتلنا محمداً‏؟‏ قال عمر‏:‏ اللّهم لا‏.‏ وإنه ليستمع كلامك الآن‏.‏ قال‏:‏ أنت أصدق عندي من ابن قَمِئَة وأبر‏.‏    مواعدة التلاقي في بدر‏‏  
قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ ولما انصرف أبو سفيان ومن معه نادي‏:‏ إن موعدكم بدر العام القابل‏.‏فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لرجل من أصحابه‏:‏ ‏(‏قل‏:‏ نعم، هو بيننا وبينك موعد‏)‏‏.‏     التثبت من موقف المشركين‏‏  
ثم بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بن أبي طالب، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اخرج في آثار القوم فانظر ماذا يصنعون‏؟‏ وما يريدون‏؟‏ فإن كانوا قد جَنَبُوا الخيل، وامْتَطُوا الإبل، فإنهم يريدون مكة، وإن كانوا قد ركبوا الخيل وساقوا الإبل فإنهم يريدون المدينة‏.‏ والذي نفسي بيده، لئن أرادوها لأسيرن إليهم فيها، ثم لأناجزنهم‏)‏‏.‏ قال على‏:‏ فخرجت في آثارهم أنظر ماذا يصنعون، فجنبوا الخيل وامتطوا الإبل، ووَجَّهُوا إلى مكة ‏.‏    تفقد القتلى والجرحى‏‏   
وفرغ الناس لتفقد القتلي والجرحي بعد منصرف قريش‏.‏ قال زيد بن ثابت‏:‏ بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد أطلب سعد بن الربيع‏.‏ فقال لي‏:‏ ‏(‏إن رأيته فأقرئه مني السلام، وقل له‏:‏ يقول لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ كيف تجدك‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ فجعلت أطوف بين القتلي، فأتيته وهو بآخر رمق، فيه سبعون ضربة ؛ ما بين طعنة برمح، وضربة بسيف، ورمية بسهم، فقلت‏:‏ يا سعد، إن رسول الله يقرأ عليك السلام، ويقول لك‏:‏ أخبرني كيف تجدك‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ وعلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السلام، قل له، يا رسول الله، أجد ريح الجنة، وقل لقومي الأنصار‏:‏ لا عذر لكم عند الله إن خلص إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيكم عين تطرف، وفاضت نفسه من وقته ‏.‏ 
ووجدوا في الجرحي الأُصَيرِِم ـ عمرو بن ثابت ـ وبه رمق يسير، وكانوا من قبل يعرضون عليه الإسلام فيأباه، فقالوا‏:‏ إن هذا الأصيرم ما جاء به‏؟‏ لقد تركناه وإنه لمنكر لهذا الأمر، ثم سألوه‏:‏ ما الذي جاء بك، أحَدَبٌ على قومك، أم رغبة في الإسلام‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ بل رغبة في الإسلام، آمنت بالله ورسوله، ثم قاتلت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أصابني ما ترون، ومات من وقته، فذكروه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏هو من أهل الجنة‏)‏‏.‏ قال أبو هريرة‏:‏ ولم يُصَلِّ لله صلاة قط ‏.‏ 
ووجدوا في الجرحي قُزْمَان ـ وكان قد قاتل قتال الأبطال ؛ قتل وحده سبعة أو ثمانية من المشركين ـ وجدوه قد أثبتته الجراحة، فاحتملوه إلى دار بني ظَفَر، وبشره المسلمون فقال‏:‏ والله إن قاتلت إلا عن أحساب قومي، ولولا ذلك ما قاتلت، فلما اشتد به الجراح نحر نفسه‏.‏ وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ـ إذا ذكر له‏:‏ ‏(‏إنه من أهل النار‏)‏ ـ وهذا هو مصير المقاتلين في سبيل الوطنية أو في أي سبيل سوي إعلاء كلمة الله، وإن قاتلوا تحت لواء الإسلام، بل وفي جيش الرسول والصحابة‏.‏ 
وعلى عكس من هذا كان في القتلي رجل من يهود بني ثعلبة، قال لقومه‏:‏ يا معشر يهود، والله لقد علمتم أن نصر محمد عليكم حق‏.‏قالوا‏:‏إن اليوم يوم السبت‏.‏ قال‏:‏لا سبت لكم‏.‏فأخذ سيفه وعدته، وقال‏:‏ إن أصبت فمإلى لمحمد‏.‏ يصنع فيه ما شاء، ثم غدا فقاتل حتى قتل‏.‏فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏مُخَيرِيق خير يهود‏)‏‏.‏    جمع الشهداء ودفنهم‏‏   
وأشرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الشهداء فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أنا شهيد على هؤلاء، إنه ما من جريح يُجْرَح في الله إلا والله يبعثه يوم القيامة، يَدْمَي جُرْحُه، اللون لون الدم، والريح ريح المِسْك‏)‏ ‏.‏ 
وكان أناس من الصحابة قد نقلوا قتلاهم إلى المدينة فأمر أن يردوهم، فيدفنوهم في مضاجعهم وألا يغسلوا، وأن يدفنوا كما هم بثيابهم بعد نزع الحديد والجلود‏.‏ وكان يدفن الاثنين والثلاثة في القبر الواحد، ويجمع بين الرجلين في ثوب واحد، ويقول‏:‏ ‏(‏أيهم أكثر أَخْذًا للقرآن‏؟‏‏)‏ فإذا أشاروا إلى الرجل قدمه في اللحد، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أنا شهيد على هؤلاء يوم القيامة‏)‏ ‏.‏ ودفن عبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام وعمرو بن الجموح في قبر واحد لما كان بينهما من المحبة ‏.‏ 
وفقدوا نعش حنظلة، فتفقدوه فوجدوه في ناحية فوق الأرض يقطر منه الماء، فأخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه أن الملائكة تغسله، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏سلوا أهله ما شأنه‏؟‏‏)‏ فسألوا امرأته، فأخبرتهم الخبر‏.‏ومن هنا سمي حنظلة‏:‏ غسيل الملائكة ‏.‏ 
ولما رأى ما بحمزة ـ عمه وأخيه من الرضاعة ـ اشتد حزنه، وجاءت عمته صفية تريد أن تنظر أخاها حمزة، فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنها الزبير أن يصرفها، لا تري ما بأخيها، فقالت‏:‏ ولم‏؟‏ وقد بلغني أن قد مُثِّلَ بأخي، وذلك في الله، فما أرضانا بما كان من ذلك، لأحتسبن ولأصبرن إن شاء الله، فأتته فنظرت إليه، فصلت عليه ـ دعت له ـ واسترجعت واستغفرت له‏.‏ ثم أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدفنه مع عبد الله بن جحش ـ وكان ابن أخته، وأخاه من الرضاعة‏.‏ 
قال ابن مسعود‏:‏ ما رأينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باكياً قط أشد من بكائه على حمزة بن عبد المطلب‏.‏وضعه في القبلة، ثم وقف على جنازته وانتحب حتى نَشَع من البكاء ـ والنشع‏:‏ الشهيق‏.‏ 
وكان منظر الشهداء مريعاً جداً يفتت الأكباد‏.‏ قال خباب‏:‏ إن حمزة لم يوجد له كفن إلا بردة مَلْحَاء، إذا جعلت على رأسه قَلَصَت عن قدميه، وإذا جعلت على قدميه قلصت عن رأسه، حتى مدت على رأسه، وجعل على قدميه الإِذْخَر ‏.‏ 
وقال عبد الرحمن بن عوف‏:‏ قتل مصعب بن عمير وهو خير مني، كفن في بردة إن غطي رأسه بدت رجلاه، وإن غطي رجلاه بدا رأسه ، وروي مثل ذلك عن خباب، وفيه‏:‏ فقال لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏غطوا بها رأسه، واجعلوا على رجليه الإذخر‏)‏‏.‏    الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يثني على ربه عز وجل ويدعوه‏‏   
روي الإمام أحمد‏:‏ لما كان يوم أحد وانكفأ المشركون، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏استووا حتى أثني على ربي عز وجل‏)‏، فصاروا خلفه صفوفاً، فقال‏:‏ 
‏(‏اللهم لك الحمد كله، اللهم لا قابض لما بسطت، ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا هادي لمن أضللت، ولا مضل لمن هديت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت، ولا مقرب لما باعدت، ولا مبعد لما قربت‏.‏ اللهم ابسط علينا من بركاتك ورحمتك وفضلك ورزقك‏)‏‏.‏ 
‏(‏اللهم إني أسألك النعيم المقيم، الذي لا يحُول ولا يزول‏.‏ اللهم إني أسألك العون يوم العيلة، والأمن يوم الخوف‏.‏ اللهم إني عائذ بك من شر ما أعطيتنا وشر ما منعتنا‏.‏ اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه في قلوبنا، وكره إلينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان، واجعلنا من الراشدين‏.‏ اللهم توفنا مسلمين، وأحينا مسلمين، وألحقنا بالصالحين، غير خزايا ولا مفتونين‏.‏ اللّهم قاتل الكفرة الذين يكذبون رسلك، ويصدون عن سبيلك، واجعل عليهم رجزك وعذابك‏.‏ اللهم قاتل الكفرة الذين أوتوا الكتاب، إله الحق‏)‏‏.‏    الرجوع إلى المدينة، ونوادر الحب والتفاني‏‏   
ولما فرغ رسول الله من دفن الشهداء والثناء على الله والتضرع إليه، انصرف راجعاً إلى المدينة، وقد ظهرت له نوادر الحب والتفاني من المؤمنات الصادقات، كما ظهرت من المؤمنين في أثناء المعركة‏.‏ 
لقيته في الطريق حَمْنَة بنت جحش، فَنُعِي إليها أخوها عبد الله بن جحش فاسترجعت واستغفرت له، ثم نعي لها خالها حمزة بن عبد المطلب، فاسترجعت واستغفرت، ثم نعي لها زوجها مصعب بن عمير، فصاحت وولوت، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إن زوج المرأة منها لبِمَكان‏)‏ ‏.‏ 
ومر بامرأة من بني دينار، وقد أصيب زوجها وأخوها وأبوها بأحد، فلما نعوا لها قالت‏:‏ فما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ خيراً يا أم فلان، هو بحمد الله كما تحبين، قالت‏:‏ أرونيه حتى أنظر إليه، فأشير إليها حتى إذا رأته قالت‏:‏ كل مصيبة بعدك جَلَلٌ ـ تريد صغيرة‏.‏ 
وجاءت إليه أم سعد بن معاذ تعدو، وسعد آخذ بلجام فرسه، فقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، أمي، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏مرحباً بها‏)‏، ووقف لها، فلما دنت عزاها بابنها عمرو بن معاذ‏.‏ فقالت‏:‏ أما إذ رأيتك سالماً فقد اشتويت المصيبة ـ أي استقللتها ـ ثم دعا لأهل من قتل بأحد، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا أم سعد، أبشري وبشري أهلهم أن قتلاهم ترافقوا في الجنة جميعاً، وقد شفعوا في أهلهم جميعاً‏)‏‏.‏ قالت‏:‏ رضينا يا رسول الله، ومن يبكي عليهم بعد هذا‏؟‏ ثم قالت‏:‏ يا رسول الله، ادع لمن خلفوا منهم، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّهم أذهب حزن قلوبهم، واجبر مصيبتهم، وأحسن الخَلفَ على من خُلِّفُوا‏)‏ ‏.‏    الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة‏‏  
وانتهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مساء ذلك اليوم ـ يوم السبت السابع من شهر شوال سنة 3هـ ـ إلى المدينة‏.‏ فلما انتهي إلى أهله ناول سيفه ابنته فاطمة، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اغسلي عن هذا دمه يا بنية، فوالله لقد صدقني اليوم‏)‏، وناولها على بن أبي طالب سيفه، فقال‏:‏ وهذا أيضاً فاغسلي عنه دمه، فوالله لقد صدقني اليوم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لئن كنت صدقت القتال، لقد صدق معك سهل بن حُنَيف وأبو دُجَانة‏)‏ ‏.‏    قتلى الفريقين‏‏   
اتفقت جل الروايات على أن قتلي المسلمين كانوا سبعين، وكانت الأغلبية الساحقة من الأنصار؛ فقد قتل منهم خمسة وستون رجلاً، واحد وأربعون من الخزرج، وأربعة وعشرون من الأوس، وقتل رجل من اليهود‏.‏ وأما شهداء المهاجرين فكانوا أربعة فقط‏.‏ 
وأما قتلي المشركين فقد ذكر ابن إسحاق أنهم اثنان وعشرون قتيلاً، ولكن الإحصاء الدقيق ـ بعد تعميق النظر في جميع تفاصيل المعركة التي ذكرها أهل المغازي والسير، والتي تتضمن ذكر قتلي المشركين في مختلف مراحل القتال ـ يفيد أن عدد قتلي المشركين سبعة وثلاثون، لا اثنان وعشرون، والله أعلم ‏.‏     حالة الطوارئ في المدينة‏‏  
بات المسلمون في المدينة ـ ليلة الأحد الثامن من شهر شوال سنة 3 هـ بعد الرجوع من معركة أحد ـ وهم في حالة الطوارئ، باتوا ـ وقد أنهكهم التعب، ونال منهم أي منال ـ يحرسون أنقاب المدينة ومداخلها، ويحرسون قائدهم الأعلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة ؛ إذ كانت تتلاحقهم الشبهات من كل جانب‏.‏    غزوة حمراء الأسد‏   
وبات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يفكر في الموقف، فقد كان يخاف أن المشركين إن فكروا في أنهم لم يستفيدوا شيئاً من النصر والغلبة التي كسبوها في ساحة القتال، فلا بد من أن يندموا على ذلك، ويرجعوا من الطريق لغزو المدينة مرة ثانية، فصمم على أن يقوم بعملية مطاردة الجيش المكي‏.‏ 
قال أهل المغازي ما حاصله‏:‏ إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نادي في الناس، وندبهم إلى المسير إلى لقاء العدو ـ وذلك صباح الغد من معركة أحد، أي يوم الأحد الثامن من شهر شوال سنة 3 هـ ـ وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏لا يخرج معنا إلا من شهد القتال‏)‏، فقال له عبد الله بن أبي‏:‏ أركب معك‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏لا‏)‏، واستجاب له المسلمون على ما بهم من الجرح الشديد، والخوف المزيد، وقالوا‏:‏ سمعاً وطاعة‏.‏ واستأذنه جابر بن عبد الله، وقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إني أحب ألا تشهد مشهداً إلا كنت معك، وإنما خلفني أبي على بناته فائذن لي أسير معك، فأذن له‏.‏ 
وسار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون معه حتى بلغوا حمراء الأسد، على بعد ثمانية أميال من المدينة، فعسكروا هناك‏.‏ 
وهناك أقبل مَعْبَد بن أبي معبد الخزاعي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلم ـ ويقال‏:‏ بل كان على شركه، ولكنه كان ناصحاً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما كان بين خزاعة وبني هاشم من الحلف ـ فقال‏:‏ يا محمد، أما والله لقد عز علينا ما أصابك في أصحابك، ولوددنا أن الله عافاك‏.‏ فأمره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يلحق أبا سفيان فَيُخَذِّلَه‏.‏ 
ولم يكن ما خافه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من تفكير المشركين في العودة إلى المدينة إلا حقاً، فإنهم لما نزلوا بالروحاء على بعد ستة وثلاثين ميلاً من المدينة تلاوموا فيما بينهم، قال بعضهم لبعض‏:‏لم تصنعوا شيئاً، أصبتم شوكتهم وحدهم، ثم تركتموهم، وقد بقي منهم رءوس يجمعون لكم، فارجعوا حتى نستأصل شأفتهم‏.‏ 
ويبدو أن هذا الرأي جاء سطحياً ممن لم يكن يقدر قوة الفريقين ومعنوياتهم تقديراً صحيحاً ؛ ولذلك خالفهم زعيم مسئول ‏[‏صفوان بن أمية‏]‏ قائلاً‏:‏ يا قوم، لاتفعلوا فإني أخاف أن يجمع عليكم من تخلف من الخروج ـ أي من المسلمين في غزوة أحد ـ فارجعوا والدولة لكم، فإني لا آمن إن رجعتم أن تكون الدولة عليكم‏.‏ إلا أن هذا الرأي رفض أمام رأي الأغلبية الساحقة، وأجمع جيش مكة على المسير نحو المدينة‏.‏ ولكن قبل أن يتحرك أبو سفيان بجيشه من مقره لحقه معبد بن أبي معبد الخزاعي ولم يكن يعرف أبو سفيان بإسلامه، فقال‏:‏ ما وراءك يا معبد‏؟‏ فقال معبد ـ وقد شن عليه حرب أعصاب دعائية عنيفة‏:‏ محمد قد خرج في أصحابه، يطلبكم في جمع لم أر مثله قط، يتحرقون عليكم تحرقاً، قد اجتمع معه من كان تخلف عنه في يومكم، وندموا على ما ضيعوا، فيهم من الحنق عليكم شيء لم أر مثله قط‏.‏ 
قال أبو سفيان‏:‏ ويحك، ما تقول‏؟‏ 
قال‏:‏ والله ما أري أن ترتحل حتى تري نواصي الخيل ـ أو ـ حتى يطلع أول الجيش من وراء هذه الأكمة‏.‏ 
فقال أبو سفيان‏:‏ والله لقد أجمعنا الكرة عليهم لنستأصلهم‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ فلا تفعل، فإني ناصح‏.‏ 
وحينئذ انهارت عزائم الجيش المكي وأخذه الفزع والرعب، فلم ير العافية إلا في مواصلة الانسحاب والرجوع إلى مكة، بيد أن أبا سفيان قام بحرب أعصاب دعائية ضد الجيش الإسلامي، لعله ينجح في كف هذا الجيش عن مواصلة المطاردة، وطبعاً فهو ينجح في تجنب لقائه‏.‏ فقد مر به ركب من عبد القيس يريد المدينة، فقال‏:‏ هل أنتم مبلغون عني محمداً رسالة، وأوقر لكم راحلتكم هذه زبيبًا بعكاظ إذا أتيتم إلى مكة‏؟‏ 
قالوا‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ فأبلغوا محمداً أنا قد أجمعنا الكرة ؛ لنستأصله ونستأصل أصحابه‏.‏ 
فمر الركب برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، وهم بحمراء الأسد، فأخبرهم بالذي قال له أبو سفيان، وقالوا‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ‏}‏ ـ أي زاد المسلمين قولهم ذلك ـ ‏{‏إِيمَاناً وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ فَانقَلَبُواْ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ‏}‏‏[‏آل عمران‏:‏ 173، 174‏]‏‏.‏ 
أقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحمراء الأسد ـ بعد مقدمه يوم الأحد ـ الإثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء ـ 9، 10، 11 شوال سنة 3 هـ ـ ثم رجع إلى المدينة، وأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل الرجوع إلى المدينة أبا عَزَّة الجمحي ـ وهو الذي كان قد منّ عليه من أساري بدر ؛ لفقره وكثرة بناته، على ألا يظاهر عليه أحداً، ولكنه نكث وغدر فحرض الناس بشعره على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين، كما أسلفنا، وخرج لمقاتلتهم في أحد ـ فلما أخذه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ يا محمد، أقلني، وامنن على، ودعني لبناتي، وأعطيك عهداً ألا أعود لمثل ما فعلت، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لا تمسح عارضيك بمكة بعدها وتقول‏:‏ خدعت محمداً مرتين، لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين‏)‏، ثم أمر الزبير أو عاصم بن ثابت فضرب عنقه‏.‏ 
كما حكم بالإعدام في جاسوس من جواسيس مكة، وهو معاوية بن المغيرة بن أبي العاص جد عبد الملك بن مروان لأمه ؛ وذلك أنه لما رجع المشركون يوم أحد جاء معاوية هذا إلى ابن عمه عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه فاستأمن له عثمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمنه على أنه إن وجد بعد ثلاث قتله‏.‏ فلما خلت المدينة من الجيش الإسلامي أقام فيها أكثر من ثلاث يتجسس لحساب قريش، فلما رجع الجيش خرج معاوية هارباً، فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن حارثة وعمار بن ياسر، فتعقباه حتى قتلاه ‏.‏ 
ومما لا شك فيه أن غزوة حمراء الأسد ليست بغزوة مستقلة، وإنما هي جزء من غزوة أحد، وتتمة لها وصفحة من صفحاتها‏.‏ 
تلك هي غزوة أحد بجميع مراحلها وتفاصيلها، وطالما بحث الباحثون حول مصير هذه الغزوة، هل كانت هزيمة أم لا‏؟‏ والذي لا يشك فيه أن التفوق العسكري في الصفحة الثانية من القتال كان للمشركين، وأنهم كانوا مسيطرين على ساحة القتال، وأن خسارة الأرواح والنفوس كانت في جانب المسلمين أكثر وأفدح، وأن طائفة من المؤمنين انهزمت قطعاً، وأن دفة القتال جرت لصالح الجيش المكي، لكن هناك أمور تمنعنا أن نعبر عن كل ذلك بالنصر والفتح‏.‏ 
فمما لا شك فيه أن الجيش المكي لم يستطع احتلال معسكر المسلمين، وأن المقدار الكبير من الجيش المدني لم يلتجئ إلى الفرار ـ مع الارتباك الشديد والفوضي العامة ـ بل قاوم بالبسالة حتى تجمع حول مقر قيادته، وأن كفته لم تسقط إلى حد أن يطارده الجيش المكي، وأن أحداً من جيش المدينة لم يقع في أسر الكفار، وأن الكفار لم يحصلوا على شيء من غنائم المسلمين، وأن الكفار لم يقوموا إلى الصفحة الثالثة من القتال مع أن جيش المسلمين لم يزل في معسكره، وأنهم لم يقيموا بساحة القتال يوماً أو يومين أو ثلاثة أيام ـ كما هو دأب الفاتحين في ذلك الزمان ـ بل سارعوا إلى الانسحاب وترك ساحة القتال قبل أن يتركها المسلمون، ولم يجترئوا على الدخول في المدينة لنهب الذراري والأموال، مع أنها على بعد عدة خطوات فحسب، وكانت مفتوحة وخالية تماماً‏.‏ 
كل ذلك يؤكد لنا أن ما حصل لقريش لم يكن أكثر من أنهم وجدوا فرصة نجحوا فيها بإلحاق الخسائر الفادحة بالمسلمين، مع الفشل فيما كانوا يهدفون إليه من إبادة الجيش الإسلامي بعد عمل التطويق ـ وكثيراً ما يلقي الفاتحون بمثل هذه الخسائر التي نالها المسلمون ـ أما أن ذلك كان نصراً وفتحاً فكلا وحاشا‏.‏ 
بل يؤكد لنا تعجيل أبي سفيان في الانسحاب والانصراف أنه كان يخاف على جيشه المعرة والهزيمة لو جرت صفحة ثالثة من القتال، ويزداد ذلك تأكداً حين ننظر إلى موقف أبي سفيان من غزوة حمراء الأسد‏.‏ 
وإذن فهذه الغزوة إنما كانت حرباً غير منفصلة، أخذ كل فريق بقسطه ونصيبه من النجاح والخسارة، ثم حاد كل منها عن القتال من غير أن يفر عن ساحة القتال ويترك مقره لاحتلال العدو، وهذا هو معني الحرب غير المنفصلة‏.‏ 
وإلى هذا يشير قوله تعإلى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلاَ تَهِنُواْ فِي ابْتِغَاء الْقَوْمِ إِن تَكُونُواْ تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَرْجُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏النساء‏:‏ 104‏]‏، فقد شبه أحد العسكرين بالآخر في التألم وإيقاع الألم، مما يفيد أن الموقفين كانا متماثلين، وأن الفريقين رجعا وكل غير غالب‏.‏      القرآن يتحدث حول موضوع المعركة‏‏  
ونزل القرآن يلقي ضوءاً على جميع المراحل المهمة من هذه المعركة مرحلة مرحلة، وصرح بالأسباب التي أدت إلى هذه الخسارة الفادحة، وأبدي النواحي الضعيفة التي لم تزل موجودة في طوائف أهل الإيمان بالنسبة إلى واجبهم في مثل هذه المواقف الحاسمة، وبالنسبة إلى الأهداف النبيلة السامية التي أنشئت للحصول عليها هذه الأمة، والتي تمتاز عن غيرها بكونها خير أمة أخرجت للناس‏.‏ 
كما تحدث القرآن عن موقف المنافقين، ففضحهم وأبدي ما كان في باطنهم من العداوة لله ولرسوله، مع إزالة الشبهات والوساوس التي كانت تختلج في قلوب ضعفاء المسلمين، والتي كان يثيرها هؤلاء المنافقون وإخوانهم اليهود ـ أصحاب الدس والمؤامرة ـ وقد أشار إلى الحكم والغايات المحمودة التي تمخضت عنها هذه المعركة‏.‏ 
نزلت حول موضوع المعركة ستون آية من سورة آل عمران تبتدئ بذكر أول مرحلة من مراحل المعركة‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ تُبَوِّىءُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَقَاعِدَ لِلْقِتَالِ‏}‏ ‏[‏ آل عمران‏:‏ 121 ‏]‏، وتترك في نهايتها تعليقاً جامعاً على نتائج هذه المعركة وحكمتها، قال تعإلى‏:‏ ‏{‏مَّا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى مَآ أَنتُمْ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّىَ يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيُطْلِعَكُمْ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ وَلَكِنَّ اللّهَ يَجْتَبِي مِن رُّسُلِهِ مَن يَشَاء فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَإِن تُؤْمِنُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَلَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ‏}‏ ‏[‏آل عمران‏:‏ 179‏]‏‏.‏    الحكم والغايات المحمودة في هذه الغزوة‏   
قد بسط ابن القيم الكلام على هذا الموضوع بسطاً تاماً ‏.‏ وقال ابن حجر‏:‏ قال العلماء‏:‏ وكان في قصة أحد وما أصيب به المسلمون فيها من الفوائد والحكم الربانية أشياء عظيمة، منها تعريف المسلمين سوء عاقبة المعصية، وشؤم ارتكاب النهي؛ لما وقع من ترك الرماة موقفهم الذي أمرهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا يبرحوا منه‏.‏ 
ومنها أن عادة الرسل أن تبتلي وتكون لها العاقبة، والحكمة في ذلك أنهم لو انتصروا دائماً دخل في المؤمنين من ليس منهم، ولم يتميز الصادق من غيره، ولو انكسروا دائماً لم يحصل المقصود من البعثة، فاقتضت الحكمة الجمع بين الأمرين لتمييز الصادق من الكاذب، وذلك أن نفاق المنافقين كان مخفياً عن المسلمين، فلما جرت هذه القصة، وأظهر أهل النفاق ما أظهروه من الفعل والقول عاد التلويح تصريحاً، وعرف المسلمون أن لهم عدواً في دورهم، فاستعدوا لهم وتحرزوا منهم‏.‏ 
ومنها أن في تأخير النصر في بعض المواطن هضـماً للنفس، وكسراً لشـماختها، فلما ابتلي المؤمنـون صـبروا، وجـزع المنافقون‏.‏ 
ومنها أن الله هيأ لعباده المؤمنين منازل فى دار كرامته لا تبلغها أعمالهم، فقيض لهم أسباب الابتلاء والمحن ليصلوا إليها‏.‏ 
ومنها أن الشهادة من أعلى مراتب الأولياء فساقها إليهم‏.‏ 
ومنها أنه أراد إهلاك أعدائه، فقيض لهم الأسباب التى يستوجبون بها ذلك من كفرهم وبغيهم وطغيانهم في أذى أوليائه ، فمحص بذلك ذنوب المؤمنين، ومحق بذلك الكافرين‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

السرايا والبعوث بين أحد والأحزاب   
كان لمأساة أحد أثر سيئ على سمعة المؤمنين، فقد ذهبت ريحهم، وزالت هيبتهم عن النفوس، وزادت المتاعب الداخلية والخارجية على المؤمنين وأحاطت الأخطار بالمدينة من كل جانب، وكاشف اليهود والمنافقون والأعراب بالعداء السافر، وهمت كل طائفة منهم أن تنال من المؤمنين، بل طمعت في أن تقضي عليهم وتستأصل شأفتهم‏.‏ 
فلم يمض على هذه المعركة شهران حتى تهيأت بنو أسد للإغارة على المدينة‏.‏ ثم قامت قبائل عَضَل وقَارَة في شهر صفر سنة 4هـ بمكيدة تسببت في قتل عشرة من الصحابة، وفي نفس الشهر نفسه قام عامر بن الطُّفَيل العامري بتحريض بعض القبائل حتى قتلوا سبعين من الصحابة، وتعرف هذه الوقعة بوقعة بئر مَعُونَة، ولم تزل بنو نضير خلال هذه المدة تجاهر بالعداوة حتى قامت في ربيع الأول سنة 4 هـ بمكيدة تهدف إلى قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتجرأت بنو غَطَفَان حتى همت بالغزو على المدينة في جمادي الأولي سنة 4 هـ‏.‏ 
فريح المسلمين التي كانت قد ذهبت في معركة أحد تركت المسلمين ـ إلى حين ـ يهددون بالأخطار، ولكن تلك هي حكمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التي صرفت وجوه التيارات، وأعادت للمسلمين هيبتهم المفقودة، وأكسبتهم العلو والمجد من جديد‏.‏ وأول ما أقدم عليه بهذا الصدد هي حركة المطاردة التي قام بها إلى حمراء الأسد، فقد حفظ بها قدراً من سمعة جيشه، واستعاد بها من مكانته شيئاً مذكوراً، ثم قام بمناورات أعادت للمسلمين هيبتهم، بل زادت فيها، وفي الصفحات الآتية شيء مما جري بين الطرفين‏.‏    سرية أبي سلمة‏   
أول من قام ضد المسلمين بعد نكسة أحد هم بنو أسد بن خزيمة، فقد نقلت استخبارات المدينة أن طلحة وسلمة ابني خويلد قد سارا في قومهما ومن أطاعهما يدعون بني أسد بن خزيمة إلى حرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
فسارع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بعث سرية قوامها مائة وخمسون مقاتلاً من المهاجرين والأنصار، وأمر عليهم أبا سلمة، وعقد له لواء‏.‏ وباغت أبو سلمة بني أسد بن خزيمة في ديارهم قبل أن يقوموا بغارتهم، فتشتتوا في الأمر، وأصاب المسلمون إبلا وشاء لهم فاستاقوها، وعادوا إلى المدينة سالمين غانمين لم يلقوا حرباً‏.‏ 
كان مبعث هذه السرية حين استهل هلال المحرم سنة 4 هـ‏.‏ وعاد أبو سلمة وقد نفر عليه جرح كان قد أصابه في أحد، فلم يلبث حتى مات‏.‏    بعث عبد الله بن أُنَيس‏‏   
وفي اليوم الخامس من نفس الشهر ـ المحرم سنة 4 هـ ـ نقلت الاستخبارات أن خالد بن سفيان الهذلي يحشد الجموع لحرب المسلمين، فأرسل إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله ابن أنيس ليقضي عليه‏.‏ 
وظل عبد الله بن أنيس غائباً عن المدينة ثماني عشرة ليلة، ثم قدم يوم السبت لسبع بقين من المحرم، وقد قتل خالداً وجاء برأسه، فوضعه بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعطاه عصا وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏هذه آية بيني وبينك يوم القيامة‏)‏، فلما حضرته الوفاة أوصي أن تجعل معه في أكفانه‏.‏    بعث الرَّجِيع‏   
وفي شهر صفر من نفس السنة ـ أي الرابعة من الهجرة ـ قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوم من عَضَل وقَارَة، وذكروا أن فيهم إسلاماً، وسألوا أن يبعث معهم من يعلمهم الدين، ويقرئهم القرآن، فبعث معهم ستة نفر ـ في قول ابن إسحاق، وفي رواية البخاري أنهم كانوا عشرة ـ وأمر عليهم مَرْثَد بن أبي مَرْثَد الغَنَوِي ـ في قول ابن إسحاق، وعند البخاري أنه عاصم بن ثابت جد عاصم بن عمر بن الخطاب ـ فذهبوا معهم، فلما كانوا بالرجيع ـ وهو ماء لهُذَيلِ بناحية الحجاز بين رَابِغ وجُدَّة ـ استصرخوا عليهم حياً من هذيل يقال لهم‏:‏ بنو لَحْيَان، فتبعوهم بقريب من مائة رام، واقتصوا آثارهم حتى لحقوهم، فأحاطوا بهم ـ وكانوا قد لجأوا إلى فَدْفَد ـ وقالوا ‏:‏ لكم العهد والميثاق إن نزلتم إلينا ألا نقتل منكم رجلاً‏.‏ فأما عاصم فأبي من النزول وقاتلهم في أصحابه، فقتل منهم سبعة بالنبل، وبقي خُبَيب وزيد بن الدَّثِنَّةِ ورجل آخر، فأعطوهم العهد والميثاق مرة أخري، فنزلوا إليهم ولكنهم غدروا بهم وربطوهم بأوتار قِسِيهم، فقال الرجل الثالث ‏:‏ هذا أول الغدر، وأبي أن يصحبهم، فجرروه وعالجوه على أن يصحبهم فلم يفعل فقتلوه، وانطلقوا بخبيب وزيد فباعوهما بمكة، وكانا قتلا من رءوسهم يوم بدر، فأما خبيب فمكث عندهم مسجوناً، ثم أجمعوا على قتله، فخرجوا به من الحرم إلى التنعيم، فلما أجمعوا على صلبه قال ‏:‏ دعوني حتى أركع ركعتين، فتركوه فصلاهما، فلما سلم قال‏:‏ والله لولا أن تقولوا‏:‏ إن ما بي جزع لزدت، ثم قال‏:‏اللّهم أحْصِهِمْ عَدَدًا، واقتلهم بَدَدًا ، ولا تُبْقِ منهم أحدا، ثم قال‏:‏ فقال له أبو سفيان‏:‏ أيسرك أن محمدا عندنا نضرب عنقه، وأنك في أهلك‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ لا والله، ما يسرني أني في أهلي وأن محمداً في مكانه الذي هو فيه تصيبه شوكة تؤذيه‏.‏ ثم صلبوه ووكلوا به من يحرس جثته، فجاء عمرو بن أمية الضمري، فاحتمله بخدعة ليلاً، فذهب به فدفنه، وكان الذي تولي قتل خبيب هو عقبة بن الحارث، وكان خبيب قد قتل أباه حارثاً يوم بدر‏.‏ 
وفي الصحيح أن خبيباً أول من سن الركعتين عند القتل، وأنه رئي وهو أسير يأكل قِطْفًا من العنب، وما بمكة ثمرة‏.‏ 
وأما زيد بن الدَّثِنَّة فابتاعه صفوان بن أمية فقتله بأبيه‏.‏ 
وبعثت قريش إلى عاصم ليؤتوا بشيء من جسده يعرفونه ـ وكان عاصم قتل عظيماً من عظمائهم يوم بدر ـ فبعث الله عليه مثل الظُّلَّة من الدَّبْر ـ الزنابير ـ فحمته من رسلهم، فلم يقدروا منه على شيء‏.‏ وكان عاصم أعطي الله عهداً ألا يمسه مشرك ولا يمس مشركاً‏.‏ وكان عمر لما بلغه خبره يقول‏:‏ يحفظ الله العبد المؤمن بعد وفاته كما يحفظه في حياته ‏.‏    مأساة بئر مَعُونة‏   
وفي الشهر نفسه الذي وقعت فيه مأساة الرَّجِيع وقعت مأساة أخري أشد وأفظع من الأولي، وهي التي تعرف بوقعة بئر معونة‏.‏ 
وملخصها ‏:‏ أن أبا براء عامر بن مالك المدعو بمُلاَعِب الأسِنَّة قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، فدعاه إلى الإسلام فلم يسلم ولم يبعد، فقال ‏:‏ يا رسول الله، لو بعثت أصحابك إلى أهل نَجْد يدعونهم إلى دينك لرجوت أن يجيبوهم، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏إني أخاف عليهم أهل نجد‏)‏، فقال أبو بََرَاء ‏:‏ أنا جَارٌ لهم، فبعث معه أربعين رجلاً ـ في قول ابن إسحاق، وفي الصحيح أنهم كانوا سبعين، والذي في الصحيح هو الصحيح ـ وأمر عليهم المنذر بن عمرو أحد بني ساعدة الملقب بالمُعْنِقَ لِيمُوت ، وكانوا من خيار المسلمين وفضلائهم وساداتهم وقرائهم، فساروا يحتطبون بالنهار، يشترون به الطعام لأهل الصفة، ويتدارسون القرآن ويصلون بالليل، حتى نزلوا بئر معونة ـ وهي أرض بين بني عامر وحَرَّة بني سُلَيْم ـ فنزلوا هناك، ثم بعثوا حرام بن مِلْحَان أخا أم سليم بكتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عدو الله عامر بن الطُّفَيْل، فلم ينظر فيه، وأمر رجلاً فطعنه بالحربة من خلفه، فلما أنفذها فيه ورأى الدم، قال حرام ‏:‏ الله أكبر، فُزْتُ ورب الكعبة‏.‏ 
ثم استنفر عدو الله لفوره بني عامر إلى قتال الباقين، فلم يجيبوه لأجل جوار أبي براء، فاستنفر بني سليم، فأجابته عُصَيَّة ورِعْل وذَكَوان، فجاءوا حتى أحاطوا بأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقاتلوا حتى قتلوا عن آخرهم إلا كعب بن زيد بن النجار، فإنه ارْتُثَّ من بين القتلي، فعاش حتى قتل يوم الخندق‏.‏ 
وكان عمرو بن أمية الضمري والمنذر بن عقبة بن عامر في سرح المسلمين فرأيا الطير تحوم على موضع الوقعة، فنزل المنذر، فقاتل المشركين حتى قتل مع أصحابه، وأسر عمرو بن أمية الضمري، فلما أخبر أنه من مُضَر جَزَّ عامر ناصيته، وأعتقه عن رقبة كانت على أمه‏.‏ 
ورجع عمرو بن أمية الضمري إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاملاً معه أنباء المصاب الفادح، مصرع سبعين من أفاضل المسلمين، تذكر نكبتهم الكبيرة بنكبة أحد ؛ إلا أن هؤلاء ذهبوا في قتال واضح ؛ وأولئك ذهبوا في غدرة شائنة‏.‏ 
ولما كان عمرو بن أمية في الطريق بالقَرْقَرَة من صدر قناة، نزل في ظل شجرة، وجاء رجلان من بني كلاب فنزلا معه، فلما ناما فتك بهما عمرو، وهو يري أنه قد أصاب ثأر أصحابه، وإذا معهما عهد من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يشعر به، فلما قدم أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما فعل، فقال ‏:‏‏(‏لقد قتلت قتيلين لأدِيَنَّهما‏)‏، وانشغل بجمع ديتهما من المسلمين ومن حلفائهم اليهود ، وهذا الذي صار سبباً لغزوة بني النضير، كما سيذكر‏.‏ 
وقد تألم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأجل هذه المأساة، ولأجل مأساة الرجيع اللتين وقعتا خلال أيام معدودة ، تألما شديداً، وتغلب عليه الحزن والقلق ، حتى دعا على هؤلاء الأقوام والقبائل التي قامت بالغدر والفتك في أصحابه‏.‏ ففي الصحيح عن أنس قال ‏:‏ دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الذين قتلوا أصحابه ببئر معونة ثلاثين صباحاً، يدعو في صلاة الفجر على رِعْل وذَكْوَان ولَحْيَان وعُصَية، ويقول‏:‏‏(‏عُصَية عَصَتْ الله ورسوله‏)‏، فأنزل الله تعالى على نبيه قرآناً قرأناه حتى نسخ بعد‏:‏ ‏(‏بلغوا عنا قومنا أنا لقينا ربنا فرضي عنا ورضينا عنه‏)‏ فترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قُنُوتَه ‏.‏     غزوة بني النضير‏   
قد أسلفنا أن اليهود كانوا يتحرقون على الإسلام والمسلمين إلا أنهم لم يكونوا أصحاب حرب وضرب، بل كانوا أصحاب دس ومؤامرة، فكانوا يجاهرون بالحقد والعداوة، ويختارون أنواعاً من الحيل ؛ لإيقاع الإيذاء بالمسلمين دون أن يقوموا للقتال مع ما كان بينهم وبين المسلمين من عهود ومواثيق، وأنهم بعد وقعة بني قينقاع وقتل كعب بن الأشرف خافوا على أنفسهم فاستكانوا والتزموا الهدوء والسكوت‏.‏ 
ولكنهم بعد وقعة أحد تجرأوا، فكاشفوا بالعداوة والغدر، وأخذوا يتصلون بالمنافقين وبالمشركين من أهل مكة سراً، ويعملون لصالحهم ضد المسلمين ‏.‏ 
وصبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى ازدادوا جرأة وجسارة بعد وقعة الرَّجِيع وبئر مَعُونة، حتى قاموا بمؤامرة تهدف القضاء على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وبيان ذلك‏:‏ أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج إليهم في نفر من أصحابه، وكلمهم أن يعينوه في دية الكلابيين اللذين قتلهما عمرو بن أمية الضَّمْرِي ـ وكان ذلك يجب عليهم حسب بنود المعاهدة ـ فقالوا ‏:‏ نفعل يا أبا القاسم، اجلس ها هنا حتى نقضي حاجتك‏.‏ فجلس إلى جنب جدار من بيوتهم ينتظر وفاءهم بما وعدوا، وجلس معه أبو بكر وعمر وعلى وطائفة من أصحابه‏.‏ 
وخلا اليهود بعضهم إلى بعض، وسول لهم الشيطان الشقاء الذي كتب عليهم، فتآمروا بقتله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقالوا ‏:‏ أيكم يأخذ هذه الرحي، ويصعد فيلقيها على رأسه يشدخه بها‏؟‏‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ فقال أشقاهم عمرو بن جحاش‏:‏ أنا‏.‏ فقال لهم سَلاَّم بن مِشْكَم‏:‏ لا تفعلوا، فوالله ليخبرن بما هممتم به، وإنه لنقض للعهد الذي بيننا وبينه‏.‏ ولكنهم عزموا على تنفيذ خطتهم‏.‏ 
ونزل جبريل من عند رب العالمين على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمه بما هموا به، فنهض مسرعاً وتوجه إلى المدينة، ولحقه أصحابه فقالوا ‏:‏ نهضت ولم نشعر بك، فأخبرهم بما هَمَّتْ به يهود‏.‏ 
وما لبث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن بعث محمد بن مسلمة إلى بني النضير يقول لهم ‏:‏ ‏(‏اخرجوا من المدينة ولا تساكنوني بها، وقد أجلتكم عشراً، فمن وجدت بعد ذلك بها ضربت عنقه‏)‏‏.‏ ولم يجد يهود مناصاً من الخروج، فأقاموا أياماً يتجهزون للرحيل، بيد أن رئيس المنافقين ـ عبد الله بن أبي ـ بعث إليهم أن اثبتوا وتَمَنَّعُوا، ولا تخرجوا من دياركم، فإن معي ألفين يدخلون معكم حصنكم، فيموتون دونكم ‏{‏لَئِنْ أُخْرِجْتُمْ لَنَخْرُجَنَّ مَعَكُمْ وَلَا نُطِيعُ فِيكُمْ أَحَدًا أَبَدًا وَإِن قُوتِلْتُمْ لَنَنصُرَنَّكُمْ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحشر‏:‏11‏]‏ وتنصركم قريظة وحلفاؤكم من غطفان‏.‏ 
وهناك عادت لليهود ثقتهم، واستقر رأيهم على المناوأة، وطمع رئيسهم حيي بن أخطب فيما قاله رأس المنافقين، فبعث إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ‏:‏ إنا لا نخرج من ديارنا، فاصنع ما بدا لك‏.‏ 
ولا شك أن الموقف كان حرجاً بالنسبة للمسلمين، فإن اشتباكهم بخصومهم في هذه الفترة المحرجة من تاريخهم لم يكن مأمون العواقب، وقد رأوا كَلَب العرب عليهم وفتكهم الشنيع ببعوثهم، ثم إن يهود بني النضير كانوا على درجة من القوة تجعل استسلامهم بعيد الاحتمال، وتجعل فرض القتال معهم محفوفاً بالمكاره، إلا أن الحال التي جدت بعد مأساة بئر معونة وما قبلها زادت حساسية المسلمين بجرائم الاغتيال والغدر التي أخذوا يتعرضون لها جماعات وأفراداً، وضاعفت نقمتهم على مقترفيها، ومن ثم قرروا أن يقاتلوا بني النضير ـ بعد همهم باغتيال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مهما تكن النتائج‏.‏ 
فلما بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جواب حيي بن أخطب كبر وكبر أصحابه، ثم نهض لمناجزة القوم، فاستعمل على المدينة ابن أم مكتوم، وسار إليهم، وعلى بن أبي طالب يحمل اللواء، فلما انتهي إليهم فرض عليهم الحصار‏.‏ 
والتجأ بنو النضير إلى حصونهم، فأقاموا عليها يرمون بالنبل والحجارة، وكانت نخيلهم وبساتينهم عوناً لهم في ذلك، فأمر بقطعها وتحريقها، وفي ذلك يقول حسان‏:‏ 
وهان على سَرَاةِ بني لُؤي ** حـريـق بالبُوَيْرَةِ مسـتطيـر 
‏[‏البويرة ‏:‏ اسم لنخل بني النضير‏]‏ وفي ذلك أنزل الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏مَا قَطَعْتُم مِّن لِّينَةٍ أَوْ تَرَكْتُمُوهَا قَائِمَةً عَلَى أُصُولِهَا فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحشر‏:‏ 5‏]‏‏.‏ 
واعتزلتهم قريظة، وخانهم عبد الله بن أبي وحلفاؤهم من غطفان، فلم يحاول أحد أن يسوق لهم خيراً، أو يدفع عنهم شراً، ولهذا شبه سبحانه وتعإلى قصتهم، وجعل مثلهم‏:‏‏{‏كَمَثَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلْإِنسَانِ اكْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّنكَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحشر‏:‏ 16‏]‏ 
ولم يطل الحصار ـ فقد دام ست ليال فقط، وقيل ‏:‏ خمس عشرة ليلة ـ حتى قذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب، فاندحروا وتهيأوا للاستسلام ولإلقاء السلاح، فأرسلوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏:‏ نحن نخرج عن المدينة‏.‏ فأنزلهم على أن يخرجوا عنها بنفوسهم وذراريهم، وأن لهم ما حملت الإبل إلا السلاح‏.‏ 
فنزلوا على ذلك، وخربوا بيوتهم بأيديهم، ليحملوا الأبواب والشبابيك، بل حتى حمل بعضهم الأوتاد وجذوع السقف، ثم حملوا النساء والصبيان، وتحملوا على ستمائة بعير، فترحل أكثرهم وأكابرهم كحيي بن أخطب وسلاَّم بن أبي الحُقَيق إلى خيبر، وذهبت طائفة منهم إلى الشام، وأسلم منهم رجلان فقط ‏:‏ يامِينُ بن عمرو وأبو سعد بن وهب، فأحرزا أموالهما‏.‏ 
وقبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سلاح بني النضير، واستولي على أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم، فوجد من السلاح خمسين درعاً وخمسين بيضة، وثلاثمائة وأربعين سيفاً‏.‏ 
وكانت أموال بني النضير وأرضهم وديارهم خالصة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ يضعها حيث يشاء، ولم يخَمِّسْها لأن الله أفاءها عليه، ولم يوجِف المسلمون عليها بِخَيلٍ ولا رِكاب، فقسمها بين المهاجرين الأولين خاصة، إلا أنه أعطي أبا دُجَانة وسهل بن حُنَيف الأنصاريين لفقرهما‏.‏ وكان ينفق منها على أهله نفقة سنة، ثم يجعل ما بقي في السلاح والكُرَاع عدة في سبيل الله‏.‏ 
كانت غزوة بني النضير في ربيع الأول سنة 4 من الهجرة، أغسطس 625م، وأنزل الله في هذه الغزوة سورة الحشر بأكملها، فوصف طرد اليهود، وفضح مسلك المنافقين، وبين أحكام الفيء، وأثني على المهاجرين والأنصار، وبين جواز القطع والحرق في أرض العدو للمصالح الحربية، وأن ذلك ليس من الفساد في الأرض، وأوصي المؤمنين بالتزام التقوي والاستعداد للآخرة، ثم ختمها بالثناء على نفسه وبيان أسمائه وصفاته‏.‏ 
وكان ابن عباس يقول عن سورة الحشر ‏:‏ قل ‏:‏ سورة النضير ‏.‏ 
هذه خلاصة ما رواه ابن إسحاق وعامة أهل السير حول هذه الغزوة‏.‏ وقد روي أبو داود وعبد الرزاق وغيرهما سبباً آخر حول هذه الغزوة، وهو أنه لما كانت وقعة بدر فكتبت كفار قريش بعد وقعة بدر إلى اليهود ‏:‏ إنكم أهل الحلقة والحصون، وإنكم لتقاتلن صاحبنا أو لنفعلن كذا وكذا، ولا يحول بيننا وبين خَدَم نسائكم شيء ـ وهو الخلاخيل ـ فلما بلغ كتابهم اليهود أجمعت بنو النضير على الغدر، فأرسلوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏:‏ اخرج إلينا في ثلاثين رجلاً من أصحابك، ولنخرج في ثلاثين حبراً، حتى نلتقي في مكان كذا، نَصَفٌ بيننا وبينكم، فيسمعوا منك، فإن صدقوك وآمنوا بك آمنا كلنا، فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثلاثين من أصحابه، وخرج إليه ثلاثون حبراً من يهود، حتى إذا برزوا في براز من الأرض قال بعض اليهود لبعض ‏:‏ كيف تخلصون إليه ومعه ثلاثون رجلاً من أصحابه، كلهم يحب أن يموت قبله، فأرسلوا إليه ‏:‏ كيف تفهم ونفهم ونحن ستون رجلاً ‏؟‏ اخرج في ثلاثة من أصحابك ويخرج إليك ثلاثة من علمائنا، فليسمعوا منك، فإن آمنوا بك آمنا كلنا وصدقناك، فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثلاثة نفر من أصحابه واشتملوا ‏[‏أي اليهود‏]‏ على الخناجر، وأرادوا الفتك برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأرسلت امرأة ناصحة من بني النضير إلى بني أخيها، وهو رجل مسلم من الأنصار، فأخبرته خبر ما أرادت بنو النضير من الغدر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأقبل أخوها سريعاً حتى أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فساره بخبرهم قبل أن يصل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم، فرجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما كان من الغد غدا عليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالكتائب فحاصرهم، وقال لهم ‏:‏ ‏(‏إنكم لاتأمنون عندي إلا بعهد تعاهدوني عليه‏)‏، فأبوا أن يعطوه عهداً، فقاتلهم يومهم ذلك هو والمسلمون، ثم غدا الغد على بني قريظة بالخيل والكتائب، وترك بني النضير، ودعاهم إلى أن يعاهدوه، فعاهدوه، فانصرف عنهم، وغدا إلى بني النضير بالكتائب، فقاتلهم حتى نزلوا على الجلاء، وعلى أن لهم ما أقلت الإبل إلا الحَلْقة ـ والحلْقة‏:‏ السلاح ـ فجاءت بنو النضير واحتملوا ما أقلت إبل من أمتعتهم وأبواب بيوتهم وخشبها، فكانوا يخربون بيوتهم فيهدمونها، فيحملون ما وافقهم من خشبها، وكان جلاؤهم ذلك أول حشر الناس إلى الشام ‏.‏    غزوة نجد ‏   
وبهذا النصر الذي أحرزه المسلمون ـ في غزوة بني النضير ـ دون قتال وتضحية توطد سلطانهم في المدينة، وتخاذل المنافقون عن الجهر بكيدهم، وأمكن للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتفرغ لقمع الأعراب الذين آذوا المسلمين بعد أحد، وتواثبوا على بعوث الدعاة يقتلون رجالها في نذالة وكفران، وبلغت بهم الجرأة إلى أن أرادوا القيام بجر غزوة على المدينة‏.‏ 
فقبل أن يقوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتأديب أولئك الغادرين، نقلت إليه استخبارات المدينة بتحشد جموع البدو والأعراب من بني مُحَارِب وبني ثعلبة من غَطَفَان، فسارع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الخروج، يجوس فيافي نجد، ويلقي بذور الخوف في أفئدة أولئك البدو القساة؛ حتى لا يعاودوا مناكرهم التي ارتكبها إخوانهم مع المسلمين‏.‏ 
وأضحي الأعراب الذين مردوا على النهب والسطو لا يسمعون بمقدم المسلمين إلا حذروا وتمنعوا في رءوس الجبال، وهكذا أرهب المسلمون هذه القبائل المغيرة، وخلطوا بمشاعرهم الرعب، ثم رجعوا إلى المدينة آمنين‏.‏ 
وقد ذكر أهل المغازي والسير بهذا الصدد غزوة معينة غزاها المسلمون في أرض نجد في شهر ربيع الثاني أو جمادي الأولي سنة 4 هـ، ويسمون هذه الغزوة بغزوة ذات الرِّقَاع‏.‏ أما وقوع الغزوة خلال هذه المدة فهو أمر تقتضيه ظروف المدينة، فإن موسم غزوة بدر التي كان قد تواعد بها أبو سفيان حين انصرافه من أحد، كان قد اقترب‏.‏ وإخلاء المدينة، مع ترك البدو والأعراب على تمردهم وغطرستهم، والخروج لمثـل هذا اللقاء الرهيب لم يكن من مصالح سياسة الحروب قطعاً ، بل كان لا بد من خضد شوكتهم وكف شرهم، قبل الخروج لمثل هذه الحرب الكبيرة، التى كانوا يتوقعون وقوعها فى رحاب بدر ‏.‏ 
وأما أن تلك الغزوة التى قادها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ربيع الآخر أو جمادى الأولى سنة 4 هـ هى غزوة ذات الرقاع فلا يصح، فإن غزوة ذات الرقاع شهدها أبو هريرة وأبو موسى الأشعرى رضي الله عنهما، وكان إسلام أبى هريرة قبل غزوة خيبر بأيام، وكذلك أبو موسى الأشعرى رضي الله عنه، وافى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بخيبر‏.‏ وإذن فغزوة ذات الرقاع بعد خيبر ، ويدل على تأخرها عن السنة الرابعة أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى فيها صلاة الخوف، وكانت أول شرعية صلاة الخوف فى غزوة عُسْفَان، ولا خلاف أن غزوة عسفان كانت بعد الخندق، وكانت غزوة الخندق فى أواخر السنة الخامسة‏.‏     غزوة بدر الثانية‏‏   
ولما خضد المسلمون شوكة الأعراب، وكفكفوا شرهم، أخذوا يتجهزون لملاقاة عدوهم الأكبر، فقد استدار العام وحضر الموعد المضروب مع قريش ـ في غزوة أحد ـ وحق لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبه أن يخرجوا ؛ ليواجهوا أبا سفيان وقومه، وأن يديروا رحى الحرب كرة أخرى حتى يستقر الأمر لأهدي الفريقين وأجدرهما بالبقاء‏.‏ 
ففي شعبان سنة 4هـ يناير سنة 626م خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لموعده في ألف وخمسمائة، وكانت الخيل عشرة أفراس، وحمل لواءه على بن أبي طالب، واستخلف على المدينة عبد الله بن رواحة، وانتهي إلى بدر، فأقام بها ينتظر المشركين‏.‏ 
وأما أبو سفيان فخرج في ألفين من مشركي مكة، ومعهم خمسون فرساً، حتى انتهي إلى مَرِّ الظَّهْرَان على بعد مرحلة من مكة فنزل بمَجَنَّة ـ ماء في تلك الناحية‏.‏ 
خرج أبو سفيان من مكة متثاقلاً يفكر في عقبي القتال مع المسلمين، وقد أخذه الرعب، واستولت على مشاعره الهيبة، فلما نزل بمر الظهران خار عزمه، فاحتال للرجوع، وقال لأصحابه‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، إنه لا يصلحكم إلا عام خصب ترعون فيه الشجر، وتشربون فيه اللبن، وإن عامكم هذا عام جدب، وإني راجع فارجعوا‏.‏ 
ويبدو أن الخوف والهيبة كانت مستولية على مشاعر الجيش أيضاً، فقد رجع الناس ولم يبدوا أي معارضة لهذا الرأي، ولا أي إصرار وإلحاح على مواصلة السير للقاء المسلمين‏.‏ 
وأما المسلمون فأقاموا ببدر ثمانية أيام ينتظرون العدو، وباعوا ما معهم من التجارة فربحوا بدرهم درهمين، ثم رجعوا إلى المدينة وقد انتقل زمام المفاجأة إلى أيديهم، وتوطدت هيبتهم في النفوس، وسادوا على الموقف‏.‏ 
وتعرف هذه الغزوة ببدر الموعد، وبدر الثانية، وبدر الآخرة، وبدر الصغرى‏.‏    غزوة دُوَمة الجندل‏   
عاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من بدر، وقد ساد المنطقة الأمن والسلام، واطمأنت دولته، فتفرغ للتوجه إلى أقصي حدود العرب حتى تصير السيطرة للمسلمين على الموقف، ويعترف بذلك الموالون والمعادون‏.‏ 
مكث بعد بدر الصغري في المدينة ستة أشهر، ثم جاءت إليه الأخبار بأن القبائل حول دومة الجندل ـ قريباً من الشام ـ تقطع الطريق هناك، وتنهب ما يمر بها وأنها قد حشدت جمعاً كبيرا تريد أن تهاجم المدينة، فاستعمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المدينة سِبَاع ابن عُرْفُطَة الغفاري، وخرج في ألف من المسلمين لخمس ليال بقين من ربيع الأول سنة 5هـ، وأخذ رجلاً من بني عُذْرَة دليلاً للطريق يقال له‏:‏ مذكور‏.‏ 
خرج يسير الليل ويكمن النهار حتى يفاجئ أعداءهم وهم غارون، فلما دنا منهم إذا هم مغربون، فهجم على ما شيتهم ورعائهم، فأصاب من أصاب، وهرب من هرب‏.‏ 
وأما أهل دومة الجندل ففروا في كل وجه، فلما نزل المسلمون بساحتهم لم يجدوا أحداً، وأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أياماً، وبث السرايا وفرق الجيوش، فلم يصب منهم أحداً، ثم رجع إلى المدينة، ووادع في تلك الغزوة عيينة بن حصن‏.‏ ودُومة بالضم‏:‏ موضع معروف بمشارف الشام بينها وبين دمشق خمس ليال، وبُعْدُها من المدينة خمس عشرة ليلة‏.‏ 
بهذه الإجراءات السريعة الحاسمة، وبهذه الخطط الحكيمة الحازمة نجح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بسط الأمن، وتنفيذ السلام في المنطقة، والسيطرة على الموقف، وتحويل مجري الأيام لصالح المسلمين، وتخفيف المتاعب الداخلية والخارجية التي كانت قد توالت عليهم وأحاطت بهم من كل جانب، فقد سكت المنافقون واستكانوا، وتم إجلاء قبيلة من اليهود، وبقيت الأخري تظاهر بإيفاء حق الجوار، وبإيفاء العهود والمواثيق، واستكانت البدو والأعراب، وحادت قريش عن مهاجمة المسلمين، ووجد المسلمون فرصة لنشر الإسلام وتبليغ رسالات رب العالمين‏.‏    غزوة الأحزاب   
عاد الأمن والسلام، وهدأت الجزيرة العربية بعد الحروب والبعوث التي استغرقت أكثر من سنة كاملة، إلا أن اليهود ـ الذين كانوا قد ذاقوا ألواناً من الذلة والهوان نتيجة غدرهم وخيانتهم ومؤامراتهم ودسائسهم ـ لم يفيقوا من غيهم، ولم يستكينوا، ولم يتعظوا بما أصابهم من نتيجة الغدر والتآمر‏.‏ فهم بعد نفيهم إلى خيبر ظلوا ينتظرون ما يحل بالمسلمين من خلال المناوشات التي كانت قائمة بين المسلمين والوثنيين، ولما تحول مجري الأيام لصالح المسلمين، وتمخضت الليإلى والأيام عن بسط نفوذهم، وتوطد سلطانهم ـ تحرق هؤلاء اليهود أي تحرق‏.‏ 
وشرعوا في التآمر من جديد على المسلمين، وأخذوا يعدون العدة، لتصويب ضربة إلى المسلمين تكون قاتلة لا حياة بعدها‏.‏ ولما لم يكونوا يجدون في أنفسهم جرأة على قتال المسلمين مباشرة، خططوا لهذا الغرض خطة رهيبة‏.‏ 
خرج عشرون رجلاً من زعماء اليهود وسادات بني النضير إلى قريش بمكة، يحرضونهم على غزو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويوالونهم عليه، ووعدوهم من أنفسهم بالنصر لهم، فأجابتهم قريش، وكانت قريش قد أخلفت موعدها في الخروج إلى بدر، فرأت في ذلك إنقاذا لسمعتها والبر بكلمتها‏.‏ 
ثم خرج هذا الوفد إلى غَطَفَان، فدعاهم إلى ما دعا إليه قريشاً فاستجابوا لذلك، ثم طاف الوفد في قبائل العرب يدعوهم إلى ذلك فاستجاب له من استجاب، وهكذا نجح ساسة اليهود وقادتهم في تأليب أحزاب الكفر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين‏.‏ 
وعلى إثر ذلك خرجت من الجنوب قريش وكنانة وحلفاؤهم من أهل تهامة ـ وقائدهم أبو سفيان ـ في أربعة آلاف، ووافاهم بنو سليم بمَرِّ الظَّهْرَان، وخرجت من الشرق قبائل غطفان‏:‏ بنو فَزَارة، يقودهم عُيينَة بن حِصْن، وبنو مُرَّة، يقودهم الحارث بن عوف، وبنو أشجع، يقودهم مِسْعَر بن رُحَيلَةِ، كما خرجت بنو أسد وغيرها‏.‏ 
واتجهت هذه الأحزاب وتحركت نحو المدينة على ميعاد كانت قد تعاقدت عليه‏.‏ 
وبعد أيام تجمع حول المدينة جيش عَرَمْرَم يبلغ عدده عشرة آلاف مقاتل، جيش ربما يزيد عدده على جميع من في المدينة من النساء والصبيان والشباب والشيوخ‏.‏ 
ولو بلغت هذه الأحزاب والمحزبة والجنود المجندة إلى أسوار المدينة بغتة لكانت أعظم خطراً على كيان المسلمين مما يقاس، وربما تبلغ إلى استئصال الشأفة وإبادة الخضراء، ولكن قيادة المدينة كانت قيادة متيقظة، لم تزل واضعة أناملها على العروق النابضة، تتجسس الظروف، وتقدر ما يتمخض عن مجراها، فلم تكد تتحرك هذه الجيوش عن مواضعها حتى نقلت استخبارات المدينة إلى قيادتها فيها بهذا الزحف الخطير‏.‏ 
وسارع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عقد مجلس استشاري أعلي، تناول فيه موضوع خطة الدفاع عن كيان المدينة، وبعد مناقشات جرت بين القادة وأهل الشوري اتفقوا على قرار قدمه الصحابي النبيل سلمان الفارسي ضي الله عنه‏.‏ 
قال سلمان‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إنا كنا بأرض فارس إذا حوصرنا خَنْدَقْنَا علينا‏.‏ وكانت خطة حكيمة لم تكن تعرفها العرب قبل ذلك‏.‏ 
وأسرع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تنفيذ هذه الحظة، فوكل إلى كل عشرة رجال أن يحفروا من الخندق أربعين ذراعاً، وقام المسلمون بجد ونشاط يحفرون الخندق، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحثهم ويساهمهم في عملهم هذا‏.‏ ففي البخاري عن سهل بن سعد، قال‏:‏ كنا مع رسول الله في الخندق، وهم يحفرون، ونحن ننقل التراب على أكتادنا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم لا عَيشَ إلا عيشُ الآخرة، فاغفر للمهاجرين والأنصار‏)‏‏.‏ 
وعن أنس‏:‏ خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الخندق فإذا المهاجرين والأنصار يحفرون في غداة باردة، فلم يكن لهم عبيد يعملون ذلك لهم، فلما رأي ما بهم من النصب والجوع قال‏:‏ 
اللهم إن العيش عيش الآخرة ** فاغفـر للأنصـار والمهـاجرة 
فقالوا مجيبين له‏:‏ 
نحـن الذيـن بايعـوا محمـداً ** على الجهـاد ما بقيـنا أبداً 
وفيه عن البراء بن عازب قال‏:‏ رأيته صلى الله عليه وسلم ينقل من تراب الخندق حتى واري عني الغبار جلدة بطنه، وكان كثير الشعر، فسمعته يرتجز بكلمات ابن رواحة، وهو ينقل من التراب ويقول‏:‏ 
اللهم لولا أنت ما اهتدينا ** ولا تصـدقنـا ولا صلينــا 
فأنزلن سكينـة علينـا ** وثبت الأقـدام إن لاقينــا 
إن الألى رغبوا علينـا ** وإن أرادوا فتـنـة أبينـــا 
قال‏:‏ ثم يمد بها صوته بآخرها، وفي رواية‏:‏ 
إن الألى قـد بغـوا علينـا ** وإن أرادوا فـتنـة أبينـا 
كان المسلمون يعملون بهذا النشاط وهم يقاسون من شدة الجوع ما يفتت الأكباد، قال أنس‏:‏ كان أهل الخندق يؤتون بملء كفي من الشعير، فيصنع لهم بإهَالَةٍ سنخة توضع بين يدي القوم، والقوم جياع، وهي بشعة في الحلق ولها ريح‏.‏ 
وقال أبو طلحة‏:‏ شكونا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الجوع، فرفعنا عن بطوننا عن حجر حجر، فرفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن حجرين‏.‏ 
وبهذه المناسبة وقعت أثناء حفر الخندق آيات من أعلام النبوة، رأي جابر بن عبد الله في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمصاً شديدًا فذبح بهيمة، وطحنت امرأته صاعاً من شعير، ثم التمس من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سراً أن يأتي في نفر من أصحابه، فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بجميع أهل الخندق، وهم ألف، فأكلوا من ذلك الطعام وشبعوا، وبقيت بُرْمَة اللحم تغط به كما هي، وبقي العجين يخبز كما هو‏.‏ 
وجاءت أخت النعمان بن بشير بحَفْنَة من تمر إلى الخندق ليتغدي به أبوه وخاله، فمرت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فطلب منها التمر، وبدده فوق ثوب، ثم دعا أهل الخندق، فجعلوا يأكلون منه وجعل التمر يزيد، حتى صدر أهل الخندق عنه، وإنه يسقط من أطراف الثواب‏.‏ 
وأعظم من هذين ما رواه البخاري عن جابرقال‏:‏ إنا يوم خندق نحفر، فعرضت كُدْية شديدة، فجاءوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا‏:‏ هذه كدية عرضت في الخندق‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أنا نازل‏)‏، ثم قام وبطنه معصوب بحجر ـ ولبثنا ثلاثة لا نذوق ذواقاً ـ فأخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المِعْوَل، فضرب فعاد كثيباً أهْيل أو أهْيم ، أي صار رملاً لا يتماسك‏.‏ 
وقال البراء‏:‏ لما كان يوم الخندق عرضت لنا في بعض الخندق صخرة لا تأخذ منها المعاول، فاشتكينا ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجاءة وأخذ المعول فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏بسم الله‏)‏، ثم ضرب ضربة، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏الله أكبر، أعطيت مفاتيح الشام، والله إني لأنظر قصورها الحمر الساعة‏)‏، ثم ضرب الثانية فقطع آخر، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏الله أكبر، أعطيت فارس، والله إني لأبصر قصر المدائن الأبيض الآن‏)‏، ثم ضرب الثالثة، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏بسم الله‏)‏، فقطع بقية الحجر، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏الله أكبر، أعطيت مفاتيح اليمن، والله إني لأبصر أبواب صنعاء من مكاني‏)‏‏.‏ 
وروي ابن إسحاق مثل ذلك عن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه‏.‏ 
ولما كانت المدينة تحيط بها الحرات والجبال وبساتين من النخيل من كل جانب سوي الشمال، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم أن زحف مثل هذا الجيش الكبير، ومهاجمته المدينة لا يمكن إلا من جهة الشمال، اتخذ الخندق في هذا الجانب‏.‏ 
وواصل المسلمون عملهم في حفره، فكانوا يحفرونه طول النهار، ويرجعون إلى أهليهم في المساء، حتى تكامل الخندق حسب الخطة المنشودة، قبل أن يصل الجيش الوثني العرمرم إلى أسوار المدينة‏.‏ 
وأقبلت قريش في أربعة آلاف، حتى نزلت بمجتمع الأسيال من رُومَة بين الجُرْف وزَغَابَة، وأقبلت غَطَفَان ومن تبعهم من أهل نجد في ستة آلاف حتى نزلوا بذَنَبِ نَقْمَي إلى جانب أحد‏.‏ 
‏{‏وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْأَحْزَابَ قَالُوا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَصَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلَّا إِيمَانًا وَتَسْلِيمًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحزاب‏:‏ 22‏]‏‏.‏ 
وأما المنافقون وضعفاء النفوس فقد تزعزعت قلوبهم لرؤية هذا الجيش ‏{‏وَإِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ مَّا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا‏}‏‏[‏ الأحزاب‏:‏ 12‏]‏‏.‏ 
وخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثلاثة آلاف من المسلمين، فجعلوا ظهورهم إلى جبل سَلْع فتحصنوا به، والخندق بينهم وبين الكفار‏.‏وكان شعارهم‏:‏ ‏[‏حم لا ينصرون‏]‏، واستحلف على المدينة ابن أم مكتوم، وأمر بالنساء والذراري فجعلوا في آطام المدينة‏.‏ 
ولما أراد المشركون مهاجمة المسلمين واقتحام المدينة، وجدوا خندقاً عريضاً يحول بينهم وبينها، فالتجأوا إلى فرض الحصار على المسلمين، بينما لم يكونوا مستعدين له حين خرجوا من ديارهم، إذ كانت هذه الخطة ـ كما قالوا ـ مكيدة ما عرفتها العرب، فلم يكونوا أدخلوها في حسابهم رأساً‏.‏ 
وأخذ المشركون يدورون حول الخندق غضاباً، يتحسسون نقطة ضعيفة ؛ لينحدروا منها، وأخذ المسلمون يتطلعون إلى جولات المشركين، يرشقونهم بالنبل، حتى لا يجترئوا على الاقتراب منه، ولا يستطيعوا أن يقتحموه، أو يهيلوا عليه التراب، ليبنوا به طريقاً يمكنهم من العبور‏.‏ 
وكره فوارس من قريش أن يقفوا حول الخندق من غير جدوي في ترقب نتائج الحصار، فإن ذلك لم يكن من شيمهم، فخرجت منها جماعة فيها عمرو بن عبد وُدّ وعكرمة بن أبي جهل وضرار بن الخطاب وغيرهم، فتيمموا مكاناً ضيقاً من الخندق فاقتحموه، وجالت بهم خيلهم في السَّبْخة بين الخندق وسَلْع، وخرج على بن أبي طالب في نفر من المسلمين حتى أخذوا عليهم الثغرة التي أقحموا منها خيلهم، ودعا عمرو إلى المبارزة، فانتدب له على بن أبي طالب، وقال كلمة حمي لأجلها ـ وكان من شجعان المشركين وأبطالهم ـ فاقتحم عن فرسه فعقره وضرب وجهه، ثم أقبل على علي، فتجاولا وتصاولا حتى قتله علي رضي الله عنه، وانهزم الباقون حتى اقتحموا الخندق هاربين، وقد بلغ بهم الرعب إلى أن ترك عكرمة رمحه وهو منهزم عن عمرو‏.‏ 
وقد حاول المشركون في بعض الأيام محاولة بليغة لاقتحام الخندق، أو لبناء الطرق فيها، ولكن المسلمين كافحوا مكافحة مجيدة، ورشقوهم بالنبل، وناضلوهم أشد النضال حتى فشل المشركون في محاولتهم‏.‏ 
ولأجل الاشتغال بمثل هذه المكافحة الشديدة فات بعض الصلوات عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين، ففي الصحيحين عن جابر رضي الله عنه‏:‏ أن عمر بن الخطاب جاء يوم الخندق، فجعل يسب كفار قريش‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما كدت أن أصلي حتى كادت الشمس أن تغرب، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏وأنا والله ما صليتها‏)‏، فنزلنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بُطْحَان، فتوضأ للصلاة، وتوضأنا لها، فصلى العصر بعد ما غربت الشمس، ثم صلي بعدها المغرب‏.‏ 
وقد استاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لفوات هذه الصلاة حتى دعا على المشركين، ففي البخاري عن على عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال يوم الخندق‏:‏ ‏(‏ملأ الله عليهم بيوتهم وقبورهم ناراً، كما شغلونا عن الصلاة الوسطي حتى غابت الشمس‏)‏‏.‏ 
وفي مسند أحمد والشافعي أنهم حبسوه عن صلاة الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء فصلاهن جميعاً‏.‏ قال النووي‏:‏ وطريق الجمع بين هذه الروايات أن وقعة الخندق بقيت أياماً فكان هذا في بعض الأيام، وهذا في بعضها‏.‏ انتهي‏.‏ 
ومن هنا يؤخذ أن محاولة العبور من المشركين، والمكافحة المتواصلة من المسلمين، دامت أياماً، إلا أن الخندق لما كان حائلاً بين الجيشين لم يجر بينهما قتال مباشر أو حرب دامية، بل اقتصروا على المراماة والمناضلة‏.‏ 
وفي هذه المراماة قتل رجال من الجيشين، يعدون على الأصابع‏:‏ ستة من المسلمين، وعشرة من المشركين، بينما كان قتل واحد أو اثنين منهم بالسيف‏.‏ 
وفي هذه المراماة رمي سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه بسهم فقطع منه الأكْحَل، رماه رجل من قريش يقال له‏:‏ حَبَّان بن العَرِقَة، فدعا سعد‏:‏ اللّهم إنك تعلم أنه ليس أحد أحب إلى أن أجاهدهم فيك من قوم كذبوا رسولك وأخرجوه، اللّهم فإني أظن أنك قد وضعت الحرب بيننا وبينهم، فإن كان بقي من حرب قريش شيء فأبقني لهم حتى أجاهدهم فيك، وإن كنت وضعت الحرب فافجرها واجعل موتتي فيها‏.‏ وقال في آخر دعائه‏:‏ ولا تمتني حتى تقر عيني من بني قريظة‏.‏ 
وبينما كان المسلمون يواجهون هذه الشدائد على جبهة المعركة كانت أفاعي الدس والتآمر تتقلب في جحورها، تريد إيصال السم داخل أجسادهم‏:‏ انطلق كبير مجرمي بني النضير حيي بن أخطب إلى ديار بني قريظة فأتي كعب بن أسد القرظي ـ سيد بني قريظة وصاحب عقدهم وعهدهم، وكان قد عاقد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن ينصره إذا أصابته حرب، كما تقدم ـ فضرب عليه حيي الباب فأغلقه كعب دونه، فما زال يكلمه حتى فتح له بابه، فقال حيي‏:‏ إني قد جئتك يا كعب بعز الدهر وببحر طَامٍ، جئتك بقريش على قادتها وسادتها، حتى أنزلتهم بمجمع الأسيال من رُومَة، وبغطفان على قادتها وسادتها، حتى أنزلتهم بذَنَب نَقْمَي إلى جانب أحد، قد عاهدوني وعاقدوني على ألا يبرحوا حتى نستأصل محمداً ومن معه‏.‏ 
فقال له كعب‏:‏ جئتني والله بذُلِّ الدهر وبجَهَامٍ قد هَرَاق ماؤه، فهو يرْعِد ويبْرِق، ليس فيه شيء‏.‏ ويحك يا حيي فدعني وما أنا عليه، فإني لم أر من محمد إلا صدقا ووفاء‏.‏ 
فلم يزل حيي بكعب يفْتِلُه في الذِّرْوَة والغَارِب، حتى سمح له على أن أعطاه عهداً من الله وميثاقاً‏:‏ لئن رجعت قريش وغطفان، ولم يصيبوا محمداً أن أدخل معك في حصنك، حتى يصيبني ما أصابك، فنقض كعب بن أسد عهده، وبرئ مما كان بينه وبين المسلمين، ودخل مع المشركين في المحاربة ضد المسلمين‏.‏ 
وفعلاً قامت يهود بني قريظة بعمليات الحرب‏.‏ قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ كانت صفية بنت عبد المطلب في فارع حصن حسان بن ثابت، وكان حسان فيه مع النساء والصبيان، قالت صفية‏:‏ فمر بنا رجل من يهود، فجعل يطيف بالحصن، وقد حاربت بنو قريظة وقطعت ما بينها وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس بيننا وبينهم أحد يدفع عنا، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون في غور عدوهم، لا يستطيعون أن ينصرفوا عنهم إن أتانا آت، قالت‏:‏ فقلت‏:‏ يا حسان، إن هذا اليهودي كما تري يطيف بالحصن، وإني والله ما آمنه أن يدل على عورتنا مَنْ وراءنا مِنْ يهود، وقد شغل عنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، فانزل إليه فاقتله‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ والله لقد عرفت ما أنا بصاحب هذا، قالت‏:‏ فاحتجزت ثم أخذت عموداً، ثم نزلت من الحصن إليه، فضربته بالعمود حتى قتلته، ثم رجعت إلى الحصن وقلت‏:‏ يا حسان، انزل إليه فاسلبه، فإنه لم يمنعني من سبله إلا أنه رجل، قال‏:‏ ما لي بسلبه من حاجة‏.‏ 
وقد كان لهذا الفعل المجيد من عمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أثر عميق في حفظ ذراري المسلمين ونسائهم، ويبدو أن اليهود ظنوا أن هذه الآطام والحصون في منعة من الجيش الإسلامي ـ مع أنها كانت خالية عنهم تماماً ـ فلم يجترئوا مرة ثانية للقيام بمثل هذا العمل، إلا أنهم أخذوا يمدون الغزاة الوثنيين بالمؤن، كدليل عملي على انضمامهم إليهم ضد المسلمين، حتى أخذ المسلمون من مؤنهم عشرين جملاً‏.‏ 
وانتهي الخبر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإلى المسلمين فبادر إلى تحقيقه، حتى يستجلي موقف قريظة، فيواجهه بما يجب من الوجهة العسكرية، وبعث لتحقيق الخبر السعدين؛ سعد بن معاذ وسعد بن عبادة، وعبد الله بن رواحة وخَوَّات بن جبير، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏انطلقوا حتى تنظروا أحق ما بلغنا عن هؤلاء القوم أم لا ‏؟‏ فإن كان حقاً فالحنوا لي لحناً أعرفه، ولا تَفُتُّوا في أعضاد الناس، وإن كانوا على الوفاء فاجهروا به للناس‏)‏‏.‏ فلما دنوا منهم وجدوهم على أخبث ما يكون، فقد جاهروهم بالسب والعداوة، ونالوا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وقالوا‏:‏ من رسول الله ‏؟‏ لا عهد بيننا وبين محمد، ولا عقد‏.‏ فانصرفوا عنهم، فلما أقبلوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحنوا له، وقالوا‏:‏ عَضَل وقَارَة ؛ أي إنهم على غدر كغدر عضل وقارة بأصحاب الرَّجِيع‏.‏ 
وعلى رغم محاولتهم إخفاء الحقيقة تفطن الناس لجلية الأمر، فتجسد أمامهم خطر رهيب‏.‏ 
وقد كان أحرج موقف يقفه المسلمون، فلم يكن يحول بينهم وبين قريظة شيء يمنعهم من ضربهم من الخلف، بينما كان أمامهم جيش عرمرم لم يكونوا يستطيعون الانصراف عنه، وكانت ذراريهم ونساؤهم بمقربة من هؤلاء الغادرين في غير منعة وحفظ، وصاروا كما قال الله تعالي‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِذْ زَاغَتْ الْأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ الظُّنُونَا هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالًا شَدِيدًا‏}‏‏[‏ الأحزاب‏:‏10، 11‏]‏ 
ونجم النفاق من بعض المنافقين حتى قال‏:‏ كان محمد يعدنا أن نأكل كنوز كسري وقيصر، وأحدنا اليوم لا يأمن على نفسه أن يذهب إلى الغائط‏.‏ وحتى قال بعض آخر في ملأ من رجال قومه‏:‏ إن بيوتنا عورة من العدو، فائذن لنا أن نخرج، فنرجع إلى دارنا فإنها خارج المدينة‏.‏ وحتى همت بنو سلمة بالفشل، وفي هؤلاء أنزل الله تعالي‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ مَّا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا وَإِذْ قَالَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَا أَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ لَا مُقَامَ لَكُمْ فَارْجِعُوا وَيَسْتَأْذِنُ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمُ النَّبِيَّ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ بُيُوتَنَا عَوْرَةٌ وَمَا هِيَ بِعَوْرَةٍ إِن يُرِيدُونَ إِلَّا فِرَارًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحزاب‏:‏ 12، 13‏]‏‏.‏ 
أما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتقنع بثوبه حين أتاه غَدْر قريظة، فاضطجع ومكث طويلاً حتى اشتد على الناس البلاء، ثم نهض مبشراً يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏الله أكبر، أبشروا يا معشر المسلمين بفتح الله ونصره‏)‏، ثم أخذ يخطط لمجابهة الظرف الراهن، وكجزء من هذه الخطة كان يبعث الحرس إلى المدينة؛ لئلا يؤتي الذراري والنساء على غرة، ولكن كان لابد من إقدام حاسم، يفضي إلى تخاذل الأحزاب، وتحقيـقاً لهــذا الهـدف أراد أن يصالـح عُيينَة بن حصن والحارث بن عوف رئيسي غطفان على ثلث ثمار المدينة، حتى ينصرفا بقومهما، ويخلو المسلمون لإلحاق الهزيمة الساحقة العاجلة بقريش التي اختبروا مدي قوتها وبأسها مراراً، وجرت المراودة على ذلك، فاستشار السعدين في ذلك، فقالا‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إن كان الله أمرك بهذا فسمعاً وطاعة، وإن كان شيء تصنعه لنا فلا حاجة لنا فيه، لقد كنا نحن وهؤلاء القوم على الشرك بالله وعبادة الأوثان، وهم لا يطمعون أن يأكلوا منها ثمرة إلا قِرًي أو بيعاً، فحين أكرمنا الله بالإسلام وهدانا له وأعزنا بك نعطيهم أموالنا ‏؟‏ والله لا نعطيهم إلا السيف، فَصَوَّبَ رأيهما وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏إنما هو شيء أصنعه لكم لما رأيت العرب قد رمتكم عن قوس واحدة‏)‏‏.‏ 
ثم إن الله عز وجل ـ وله الحمد ـ صنع أمراً من عنده خذل به العدو وهزم جموعهم، وفَلَّ حدهم، فكان مما هيأ من ذلك أن رجلاً من غطفان يقال له‏:‏ نعيم بن مسعود بن عامر الأشجعي رضي الله عنه جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إني قد أسلمت، وإن قومي لم يعلموا بإسلامي، فمرني ما شئت، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إنما أنت رجل واحد، فَخذِّلْ عنا ما استطعت، فإن الحرب خدعة‏)‏، فذهب من فوره إلى بني قريظة ـ وكان عشيراً لهم في الجاهلية ـ فدخل عليهم وقال‏:‏ قد عرفتم ودي إياكم، وخاصة ما بيني وبينكم، قالوا‏:‏ صدقت‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فإن قريشاً ليسوا مثلكم، البلد بلدكم، فيه أموالكم وأبناؤكم ونساؤكم، لا تقدرون أن تتحولوا منه إلى غيره، وإن قريشاً وغطفان قد جاءوا لحرب محمد وأصحابه، وقد ظاهرتموهم عليه، وبلدهم وأموالهم ونساؤهم بغيره، فإن أصابوا فرصة انتهزوها، وإلا لحقوا ببلادهم وتركوكم ومحمداً فانتقم منكم، قالوا‏:‏ فما العمل يا نعيم ‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ لا تقاتلوا معهم حتى يعطوكم رهائن‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ لقد أشرت بالرأي‏.‏ 
ثم مضي نعيم على وجهه إلى قريش وقال لهم‏:‏ تعلمون ودي لكم ونصحي لكم‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ نعم، قال‏:‏ إن يهود قد ندموا على ما كان منهم من نقض عهد محمد وأصحابه، وإنهم قد راسلوه أنهم يأخذون منكم رهائن يدفعونها إليه، ثم يوالونه عليكم، فإن سألوكم رهائن فلا تعطوهم، ثم ذهب إلى غطفان، فقال لهم مثل ذلك‏.‏ 
فلما كانت ليلة السبت من شوال ـ سنة 5هـ ـ بعثوا إلى يهود‏:‏ أنا لسنا بأرض مقام، وقد هلك الكُرَاع والخف ، فانهضوا بنا حتى نناجز محمداً، فأرسل إليهم اليهود أن اليوم يوم السبت، وقد علمتم ما أصاب من قبلنا حين أحدثوا فيه، ومع هذا فإنا لا نقاتل معكم حتى تبعثوا إلينا رهائن، فلما جاءتهم رسلهم بذلك قالت قريش وغطفان‏:‏ صدقكم والله نعيم، فبعثوا إلى يهود إنا والله لا نرسل إليكم أحداً، فاخرجوا معنا حتى نناجز محمداً، فقالت قريظة‏:‏ صدقكم والله نعيم‏.‏ فتخاذل الفريقان، ودبت الفرقة بين صفوفهم، وخارت عزائمهم‏.‏ 
وكان المسلمون يدعون الله تعإلى‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم استر عوراتنا وآمن روعاتنا‏)‏، ودعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الأحزاب، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّهم منزل الكتاب، سريع الحساب، اهزم الأحزاب، اللّهم اهزمهم وزلزلهم‏)‏‏.‏ 
وقد سمع الله دعاء رسوله والمسلمين، فبعد أن دبت الفرقة في صفوف المشركين وسري بينهم التخاذل أرسل الله عليهم جنداً من الريح فجعلت تقوض خيامهم، ولا تدع لهم قِدْرًا إلا كفأتها، ولا طُنُبًا إلا قلعته، ولا يقر لهم قرار، وأرسل جنداً من الملائكة يزلزلونهم، ويلقون في قلوبهم الرعب والخوف‏.‏ 
وأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تلك الليلة الباردة القارسة حذيفة بن اليمان يأتيه بخبرهم، فوجدهم على هذه الحالة، وقد تهيأوا للرحيل، فرجع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبره برحيل القوم، فأصبح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد رد الله عدوه بغيظهم لم ينالوا خيراً وكفاه الله قتالهم، فصدق وعده، وأعز جنده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده، فرجع إلى المدينة‏.‏ 
وكانت غزوة الخندق سنة خمس من الهجرة في شوال على أصح القولين، وأقام المشركون محاصرين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين شهراً أو نحو شهر‏.‏ ويبدو بعد الجمع بين المصادر أن بداية فرض الحصار كانت في شوال ونهايته في ذي القعدة، وعند ابن سعد أن انصراف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الخندق كان يوم الأربعاء لسبع بقين من ذي القعدة‏.‏ 
إن معركة الأحزاب لم تكن معركة خسائر، بل كانت معركة أعصاب، لم يجر فيها قتال مرير، إلا أنها كانت من أحسم المعارك في تاريخ الإسلام، تمخضت عن تخاذل المشركين، وأفادت أن أية قوة من قوات العرب لا تستطيع استئصال القوة الصغيرة التي تنمو في المدينة ؛ لأن العرب لم تكن تستطيع أن تأتي بجمع أقوي مما أتت به في الأحزاب، ولذلك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أجلي الله الأحزاب‏:‏ ‏(‏الآن نغزوهم، ولا يغزونا، نحن نسير إليهم‏)‏‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

غزوة بني قريظة   
وفي اليوم الذي رجع فيه رسول الله إلى المدينة، جاءه جبريل \ عند الظهر، وهو يغتسل في بيت أم سلمة، فقال‏:‏ أو قد وضعت السلاح‏؟‏ فإن الملائكة لم تضع أسلحتهم، وما رجعت الآن إلا من طلب القوم، فانهض بمن معك إلى بني قريظة، فإني سائر أمامك أزلزل بهم حصونهم، وأقذف في قلوبهم الرعب، فسار جبريل في موكبه من الملائكة‏.‏ 
وأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مؤذناً فأذن في الناس‏:‏ من كان سامعاً مطيعاً فلا يصَلِّينَّ العصر إلا ببني قريظة، واستعمل على المدينة ابن أم مكتوم، وأعطي الراية على بن أبي طالب، وقدّمه إلى بني قريظة، فسار على حتى إذا دنا من حصونهم سمع منها مقالة قبيحة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في موكبه من المهاجرين والأنصار، حتى نزل على بئر من آبار قريظة يقال لها‏:‏ بئر أنَّا‏.‏ وبادر المسلمون إلى امتثال أمره، ونهضوا من فورهم، وتحركوا نحو قريظة، وأدركتهم العصر في الطريق فقال بعضهم‏:‏ لا نصليها إلا في بني قريظة كما أمرنا، حتى إن رجالاً منهم صلوا العصر بعد العشاء الآخرة، وقال بعضهم‏:‏ لم يرد منا ذلك، وإنما أراد سرعة الخروج، فصلوها في الطريق، فلم يعنف واحدة من الطائفتين‏.‏ 
هكذا تحرك الجيش الإسلامي نحو بني قريظة أرسالاً حتى تلاحقوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم ثلاثة آلاف، والخيل ثلاثون فرساً، فنازلوا حصون بني قريظة، وفرضوا عليهم الحصار‏.‏ 
ولما اشتد عليهم الحصار عرض عليهم رئيسهم كعب بن أسد ثلاث خصال‏:‏ إما أن يسلموا ويدخلوا مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في دينه، فيأمنوا على دمائهم وأموالهم وأبنائهم ونسائهم ـ وقد قال لهم‏:‏ والله، لقد تبين لكم أنه لنبي مرسل، وأنه الذي تجدونه في كتابكم ـ وإما أن يقتلوا ذراريهم ونساءهم بأيديهم، ويخرجوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسيوف مُصْلِِتِين، يناجزونه حتى يظفروا بهم، أو يقتلوا عن آخرهم، وإما أن يهجموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، ويكبسوهم يوم السبت ؛ لأنهم قد أمنوا أن يقاتلوهم فيه، فأبوا أن يجيبوه إلى واحدة من هذه الخصال الثلاث، وحينئذ قال سيدهم كعب بن أسد ـ في انزعاج وغضب‏:‏ ما بات رجل منكم منذ ولدته أمه ليلة واحدة من الدهر حازماً‏.‏ 
ولم يبق لقريظة بعد رد هذه الخصال الثلاث إلا أن ينزلوا على حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكنهم أرادوا أن يتصلوا ببعض حلفائهم من المسلمين، لعلهم يتعرفون ماذا سيحل بهم إذا نزلوا على حكمه، فبعثوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أرسل إلينا أبا لُبَابة نستشيره، وكان حليفاً لهم، وكانت أمواله وولده في منطقتهم، فلما رأوه قام إليه الرجال، وجَهَشَ النساء والصبيان يبكون في وجهه، فَرَقَّ لهم، وقالوا‏:‏ يا أبا لبابة، أتري أن ننزل على حكم محمد‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ نعم ؛ وأشار بيده إلى حلقه، يقول‏:‏ إنه الذبح، ثم علم من فوره أنه خان الله ورسوله فمضي على وجهه، ولم يرجع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أتي المسجد النبوي بالمدينة، فربط نفسه بسارية المسجد، وحلف ألا يحله إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده، وأنه لا يدخل أرض بني قريظة أبداً‏.‏ فلما بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبره ـ وكان قد استبطأه ـ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أما إنه لو جاءني لاستغفرت له، أما إذ قد فعل ما فعل فما أنا بالذي أطلقه من مكانه حتى يتوب الله عليه‏)‏‏.‏ 
وبرغم ما أشار إليه أبو لبابة قررت قريظة النزول على حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولقد كان باستطاعة اليهود أن يتحملوا الحصار الطويل ؛ لتوفر المواد الغذائية والمياه والآبار ومناعة الحصون؛ ولأن المسلمين كانوا يقاسون البرد القارس والجوع الشديد وهم في العراء، مع شدة التعب الذي اعتراهم ؛ لمواصلة الأعمال الحربية من قبل بداية معركة الأحزاب، إلا أن حرب قريظة كانت حرب أعصاب، فقد قذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب، وأخذت معنوياتهم تنهار، وبلغ هذا الانهيار إلى نهايته أن تقدم علي بن أبي طالب والزبير بن العوام، وصاح علي‏:‏ يا كتيبة الإيمان، والله لأذوقن ما ذاق حمزة أو لأفتحن حصنهم‏.‏ 
وحينئذ بادروا إلى النزول على حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باعتقال الرجال، فوضعت القيود في أيديهم تحت إشراف محمد بن مسلمة الأنصاري، وجعلت النساء والذراري بمعزل عن الرجال في ناحية، وقامت الأوس إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا‏:‏ يا رسول الله، قد فعلت في بني قينقاع ما قد علمت، وهم حلفاء إخواننا الخزرج، وهؤلاء موالينا، فأحسن فيهم، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ألا ترضون أن يحكم فيهم رجل منكم‏؟‏‏)‏ قالوا‏:‏ بلي‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فذاك إلى سعد بن معاذ‏)‏‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ قد رضينا‏.‏ 
فأرسل إلى سعد بن معاذ، وكان في المدينة لم يخرج معهم للجرح الذي كان قد أصاب أكْحُلَه في معركة الأحزاب‏.‏ فأُركب حماراً، وجاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجعلوا يقولون، وهم كَنَفَيْهِ‏:‏ يا سعد، أجمل في مواليك، فأحسن فيهم، فإن رسول الله قد حكمك لتحسن فيهم، وهو ساكت لا يرجع إليهم شيئاً، فلما أكثروا عليه قال‏:‏ لقد آن لسعد ألا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم، فلما سمعوا ذلك منه رجع بعضهم إلى المدينة فنعي إليهم القوم‏.‏ 
ولما انتهى سعد إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال للصحابة‏:‏ ‏(‏قوموا إلى سيدكم‏)‏، فلما أنزلوه قالوا‏:‏ يا سعد، إن هؤلاء قد نزلوا على حكمك‏.‏ قال‏:‏ وحكمي نافذ عليهم‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ قال‏:‏ وعلى المسلمين‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ نعم، قال‏:‏ وعلى من هاهنا‏؟‏ وأعرض بوجهه وأشار إلى ناحية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إجلالاً له وتعظيمًا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏نعم، وعلي‏)‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فإني أحكم فيهم أن يقتل الرجال، وتسبي الذرية، وتقسم الأموال، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لقد حكمت فيهم بحكم الله من فوق سبع سموات‏)‏‏.‏ 
وكان حكم سعد في غاية العدل والإنصاف، فإن بني قريظة، بالإضافة إلى ما ارتكبوا من الغدر الشنيع، كانوا قد جمعوا لإبادة المسلمين ألفاً وخمسمائة سيف، وألفين من الرماح، وثلاثمائة درع، وخمسمائة ترس، وحَجَفَة ، حصل عليها المسلمون بعد فتح ديارهم‏.‏ 
وأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فحبست بنو قريظة في دار بنت الحارث امرأة من بني النجار، وحفرت لهم خنادق في سوق المدينة، ثم أمر بهم، فجعل يذهب بهم إلى الخنادق أرسالاً أرسالاً، وتضرب في تلك الخنادق أعناقهم‏.‏ فقال من كان بعد في الحبس لرئيسهم كعب بن أسد‏:‏ ما تراه يصنع بنا‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ أفي كل موطن لا تعقلون‏؟‏ أما ترون الداعي لا ينزع‏؟‏ والذاهب منكم لا يرجع‏؟‏ هو والله القتل ـ وكانوا ما بين الستمائة إلى السبعمائة، فضربت أعناقهم‏.‏ 
وهكذا تم استئصال أفاعي الغدر والخيانة، الذين كانوا قد نقضوا الميثاق المؤكد، وعاونوا الأحزاب على إبادة المسلمين في أحرج ساعة كانوا يمرون بها في حياتهم، وكانوا قد صاروا بعملهم هذا من أكابر مجرمي الحروب الذين يستحقون المحاكمة والإعدام‏.‏ 
وقتل مع هؤلاء شيطان بني النضير، وأحد أكابر مجرمي معركة الأحزاب حيي بن أخطب والد صفية أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها كان قد دخل مع بني قريظة في حصنهم حين رجعت عنهم قريش وغطفان ؛ وفاء لكعب بن أسد بما كان عاهده عليه حينما جاء يثيره على الغدر والخيانة أيام غزوة الأحزاب، فلما أتي به ـ وعليه حُلَّة قد شقها من كل ناحية بقدر أنملة لئلا يُسْلَبَها ـ مجموعة يداه إلى عنقه بحبل، قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ أما والله ما لمت نفسي في معاداتك، ولكن من يُغالب الله يُغْلَب‏.‏ ثم قال‏:‏ أيها الناس، لا بأس بأمر الله، كتاب وقَدَر ومَلْحَمَة كتبها الله على بني إسرائيل، ثم جلس، فضربت عنقه‏.‏ 
وقتل من نسائهم امرأة واحدة كانت قد طرحت الرحى على خَلاَّد بن سُوَيْد فقتلته، فقتلت لأجل ذلك‏.‏ 
وكان قد أمر رسول الله بقتل من أنْبَتَ، وترك من لم ينبت، فكان ممن لم ينبت عطية القُرَظِي، فترك حياً فأسلم، وله صحبة‏.‏ 
واستوهب ثابت بن قيس، الزبير بن باطا وأهله وماله ـ وكانت للزبير يد عند ثابت ـ فوهبهم له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له ثابت بن قيس‏:‏ قد وهبك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ، ووهب لي مالك وأهلك فهم لك‏.‏ فقال الزبير بعد أن علم بمقتل قومه‏:‏ سألتك بيدي عندك يا ثابت إلا ألحقتني بالأحبة، فضرب عنقه، وألحقه بالأحبة من اليهود، واستحيا ثابت من ولد الزبير بن باطا عبد الرحمن بن الزبير، فأسلم وله صحبة‏.‏ 
واستوهبت أم المنذر سلمي بنت قيس النجارية رفاعة بن سموأل القرظي، فوهبه لها فاستحيته، فأسلم وله صحبة‏.‏ 
وأسلم منهم تلك الليلة نفر قبل النزول، فحقنوا دماءهم وأموالهم وذراريهم‏.‏ 
وخرج تلك الليلة عمرو بن سعدي ـ وكان رجلاً لم يدخل مع بني قريظة في غدرهم برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فرآه محمد بن مسلمة قائد الحرس النبوي، فخلي سبيله حين عرفه، فلم يعلم أين ذهب‏.‏ 
وقسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أموال بني قريظة بعد أن أخرج منها الخمس، فأسهم للفارس ثلاثة أسهم؛ سهمان للفرس وسهم للفارس، وأسهم للراجل سهماً واحداً، وبعث من السبايا إلى نجد تحت إشراف سعد بن زيد الأنصاري فابتاع بها خيلاً وسلاحاً‏.‏ 
واصطفى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنفسه من نسائهم رَيْحَانة بنت عمرو بن خُنَافة، فكانت عنده حتى توفي عنها وهي في ملكه، هذا ما قاله ابن إسحاق‏.‏وقــال الكلبي‏:‏ إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أعتقها، وتزوجها سنة 6 هـ، وماتت مرجعـه مـن حجة الـوداع، فدفنها بالبقيـع‏.‏ 
ولما تم أمر قريظة أجيبت دعوة العبد الصالح سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه ـ التي قدمنا ذكرها في غزوة الأحزاب ـ وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ضرب له خيمة في المسجد ليعوده من قريب، فلما تم أمر قريظة انتقضت جراحته‏.‏ قالت عائشة‏:‏ فانفجرت من لَبَّتِهِ فلم يَرُعْهُمْ ـ وفي المسجد خيمة من بني غفار ـ إلا والدم يسيل إليهم، فقالوا‏:‏ يا أهل الخيمة، ما هذا الذي يأتينا من قبلكم، فإذا سعد يغذو جرحه دماً، فمات منها‏.‏ 
وفي الصحيحين عن جابر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏اهتز عرش الرحمن لموت سعد بن معاذ‏)‏‏.‏ وصحح الترمذي من حديث أنس قال‏:‏ لما حملت جنازة سعد بن معاذ قال المنافقون‏:‏ ما أخف جنازته، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إن الملائكة كانت تحمله‏)‏‏.‏ 
قتل في حصار بني قريظة رجل واحد من المسلمين، وهو خلاد بن سُوَيْد الذي طرحت عليه الرحى امرأة من قريظة‏.‏ ومات في الحصار أبو سِنان بن مِحْصَن أخو عُكَّاشَة‏.‏ 
وأما أبو لُبابة، فأقام مرتبطاً بالجذع ست ليال، تأتيه امرأته في وقت كل صلاة فتحله للصلاة، ثم يعود فيرتبط بالجذع، ثم نزلت توبته على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سَحَرًا وهو في بيت أم سلمة، فقامت على باب حجرتها، وقالت‏:‏ يا أبا لبابة، أبشر فقد تاب الله عليك، فثار الناس ليطلقوه، فأبي أن يطلقه أحد إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خارجاً إلى صلاة الصبح أطلقه‏.‏ 
وقعت هــذه الغــزوة فـي ذي القعدة سنـة 5 هـ، ودام الحصار خمساً وعشريـن ليلة‏.‏ 
وأنزل الله تعإلى في غزوة الأحزاب وبني قريظة آيات من سورة الأحزاب، ذكر فيها أهم جزئيات الوقعة، وبين حال المؤمنين والمنافقين، ثم تخذيل الأحزاب، ونتائج الغدر من أهل الكتاب‏.‏   مقتل سَلاَّم بن أبي الحُقَيْق‏‏   
كان سلام بن أبي الحقيق ـ وكنيته أبو رافع ـ من أكابر مجرمي اليهود الذين حزبوا الأحزاب ضد المسلمين، وأعانهم بالمؤن والأموال الكثيرة ، وكان يؤذي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما فرغ المسلمون من أمر قريظة استأذنت الخزرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قتله‏.‏ وكان قتل كعب بن الأشرف على أيدي رجال من الأوس، فرغبت الخزرج في إحراز فضيلة مثل فضيلتهم، فلذلك أسرعوا إلى هذا الاستئذان‏.‏ 
وأذن رسول الله في قتله ونهي عن قتل النساء والصبيان، فخرجت مفرزة قوامها خمسة رجال، كلهم من بني سلمة من الخزرج، قائدهم عبد الله بن عَتِيك‏.‏ 
خرجت هذه المفرزة، واتجهت نحو خيبر ؛ إذ كان هناك حصن أبي رافع، فلما دنوا منه، وقد غربت الشمس، وراح الناس بسرحهم، قال عبد الله بن عتيك لأصحابه‏:‏ اجلسوا مكانكم، فإني منطلق ومتلطف للبواب، لعلى أن أدخل، فأقبل حتى دنا من الباب، ثم تقنع بثوبه كأنه يقضي حاجته، وقد دخل الناس، فهتف به البواب‏:‏ يا عبد الله، إن كنت تريد أن تدخل فادخل، فإني أريد أن أغلق الباب‏.‏ 
قال عبد الله بن عَتِيك‏:‏ فدخلت فكمنت، فلما دخل الناس أغلق الباب، ثم علق الأغاليق على وَدٍّ‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فقمت إلى الأقاليد فأخذتها، ففتحت الباب، وكان أبو رافع يسمر عنده، وكان في علإلى له، فلما ذهب عنه أهل سمره صعدت إليه، فجعلت كلما فتحت باباً أغلقت على من داخل‏.‏ قلت‏:‏ إن القوم لو نَذِروا بي لم يخلصوا إلى حتى أقتله، فانتهيت إليه، فإذا هو في بيت مظلم وسط عياله، لا أدري أين هو من البيت‏.‏ قلت‏:‏ أبا رافع، قال‏:‏ من هذا‏؟‏ فأهويت نحو الصوت فأضربه ضربة بالسيف وأنا دهش، فما أغنيت شيئاً، وصاح، فخرجت من البيت، فأمكث غير بعيد، ثم دخلت إليه، فقلت‏:‏ ما هذا الصوت يا أبا رافع‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ لأمك الويل، إن رجلاً في البيت ضربني قبل بالسيف‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فأضربه ضربة أثخنته ولم أقتله‏.‏ ثم وضعت ضَبِيب السيف في بطنه حتى أخذ في ظهره، فعرفت أني قتلته، فجعلت أفتح الأبواب باباً باباً، حتى انتهيت إلى درجة له، فوضعت رجلي، وأنا أري أني قد انتهيت إلى الأرض، فوقعت في ليلة مقمرة، فانكسرت ساقي، فعصبتها بعمامة، ثم انطلقت حتى جلست على الباب‏.‏ فقلت‏:‏ لا أخرج الليلة حتى أعلم أقتلته‏؟‏ فلما صاح الديك قام الناعي على السور، فقال‏:‏ أنعي أبا رافع تاجر أهل الحجاز، فانطلقت إلى أصحابي فقلت‏:‏ النجاء، فقد قتل الله أبا رافع‏.‏ فانتهيت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فحدثته فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ابسط رجلك‏)‏، فبسطت رجلي فمسحها فكأنما لم أشتكها‏.‏ 
هذه رواية البخاري، وعند ابن إسحاق أن جميع النفر دخلوا على أبي رافع واشتركوا في قتله، وأن الذي تحامل عليه بالسيف حتى قتله هو عبد الله بن أنيس، وفيه‏:‏ أنهم لما قتلوه ليلاً، وانكسرت ساق عبد الله بن عتيك حملوه، وأتوا مَنْهَرًا من عيونهم فدخلوا فيه، وأوقد اليهود النيران واشتدوا في كل وجه، حتى إذا يئسوا رجعوا إلى صاحبهم، وأنهم حين رجعوا احتملوا عبد الله بن عتيك حتى قدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
كان مبعث هذه السرية في ذي القعدة أو ذي الحجة سنة 5 هـ‏.‏ 
ولما فرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحزاب وقريظة أخذ يوجه حملات تأديبية إلى القبائل والأعراب، الذين لم يكونوا يستكينون للأمن والسلام إلا بالقوة القاهرة‏.‏        سرية محمد بن مسلمة‏‏   
وكانت أول سرية بعد الفراغ من الأحزاب وقريظة، وكان عدد قوات هذه السرية ثلاثين راكباً‏.‏ 
تحركت هذه السرية إلى القرطاء بناحية ضَرِيَّة بالبَكَرات من أرض نجد، وبين ضرية والمدينة سبع ليال، تحركت لعشر ليال خلون من المحرم سنة 6 هـ إلى بطن بني بكر بن كلاب‏.‏ فلما أغارت عليهم هربوا، فاستاق المسلمون نعما وشاء، وقدموا المدينة لليلة بقيت من المحرم ومعهم ثُمَامَة بن أثال الحنفي سيد بني حنيفة، كان قد خرج متنكراً لاغتيال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمر مسيلمة الكذاب ، فأخذه المسلمون، فلما جاءوا به ربطوه بسارية من سواري المسجد، فخرج إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما ذا عندك يا ثمامة‏؟‏‏)‏ فقال‏:‏ عندي خير يا محمد، إن تقتل تقتل ذا دم، وإن تنعم تنعم على شاكر، وإن كنت تريد المال فَسَلْ تعط منه ماشئت، فتركه، ثم مرّ به مرة أخري ؛ فقال له مثل ذلك، فرد عليه كما رد عليه أولاً ، ثم مر مرة ثالثة فقال ـ بعد ما دار بينهما الكلام السابق‏:‏ ‏(‏أطلقوا ثمامة‏)‏، فأطلقوه، فذهب إلى نخل قريب من المسجد فاغتسل، ثم جاءه فأسلم، وقال‏:‏ والله، ما كان على وجه الأرض وجه أبغض إلى من وجهك، فقد أصبح وجهك أحب الوجوه إلى، والله ما كان على وجه الأرض دين أبغض إلى من دينك، فقد أصبح دينك أحب الأديان إلى، وإن خيلك أخذتني وأنا أريد العمرة، فبشره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمره أن يعتمر، فلما قدم على قريش قالوا‏:‏ صبأت يا ثمامة، قال‏:‏ لا والله، ولكني أسلمت مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا والله لا يأتيكم من اليمامة حبة حنطة حتى يأذن فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ وكانت يمامة ريف مكة، فانصرف إلى بلاده، ومنع الحمل إلى مكة، حتى جهدت قريش، وكتبوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسألونه بأرحامهم أن يكتب إلى ثمامـة يخلي إليـه حمل الطعـام، ففعـل رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏    غزوة بني لَحْيَان‏  
بنو لحيان هم الذين كانوا قد غدروا بعشرة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرَّجِيع، وتسببوا في إعدامهم، ولكن لما كانت ديارهم متوغلة في الحجاز إلى حدود مكة‏.‏ والتارات الشديدة قائمة بين المسلمين وقريش والأعراب، لم يكن يري رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتوغل في البلاد بمقربة من العدو الأكبر، فلما تخاذلت الأحزاب، واستوهنت عزائمهم، واستكانوا للظروف الراهنة إلى حد ما، رأي أن الوقت قد آن لأن يأخذ من بني لحيان ثأر أصحابه المقتولين بالرجيع، فخرج إليهم في ربيع الأول أو جمادي الأولي سنة 6 هـ في مائتين من أصحابه، واستخلف على المدينة ابن أم مكتوم، وأظهر أنه يريد الشام، ثم أسرع السير حتى انتهي إلى بطن غُرَان ـ واد بين أمَجَ وعُسْفَان ـ حيث كان مصاب أصحابه، فترحم عليهم ودعا لهم، وسمعت به بنو لحيان فهربوا في رءوس الجبال، فلم يقدر منهم على أحد، فأقام يومين بأرضهم، وبعث السرايا، فلم يقدروا عليهم، فسار إلى عسفان، فبعث عشرة فوارس إلى كُرَاع الغَمِيم لتسمع به قريش، ثم رجع إلى المدينة‏.‏ وكانت غيبته عنها أربع عشرة ليلة‏.‏    متابعة البعوث والسرايا‏   
ثم تابع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في إرسال البعوث والسرايا، وهاك صورة مصغرة منها‏:‏ 
1 ـ سرية عُكَّاشَة بن مِحْصَن إلى الغَمْر في ربيع الأول أو الآخر سنة 6هـ‏.‏ خرج عكاشة في أربعين رجلاً إلى الغمْر، ماء لبني أسد، ففر القوم، وأصاب المسلمون مائتي بعير ساقوها إلى المدينة‏.‏ 
2 ـ سرية محمد بن مَسْلَمَة إلى ذي القَصَّة في ربيع الأول أو الآخر سنة 6 هـ‏.‏ خرج ابن مسلمة في عشرة رجال إلى ذي القصة في ديار بني ثعلبة، فكمن القوم لهم ـ وهم مائة ـ فلما ناموا قتلوهم إلا ابن مسلمة فإنه أفلت منهم جريحاً‏.‏ 
3 ـ سرية أبي عبيدة بن الجراح إلى ذي القصة في ربيع الآخر سنة 6 هـ، وقد بعثه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على إثر مقتل أصحاب محمد بن مسلمة، فخرج ومعه أربعون رجلاً إلى مصارعهم، فساروا ليلتهم مشاة، ووافوا بني ثعلبة مع الصبح فأغاروا عليهم، فأعجزوهم هرباً في الجبال، وأصابوا رجلاً واحداً فأسلم، وغنموا نَعَما وشاء‏.‏ 
4 ـ سرية زيد بن حارثة إلى الجَمُوم في ربيع الآخر سنة 6هـ ـ والجموم ماء لبني سليم في مَرِّ الظَّهْرَان ـ خرج إليهم زيد فأصاب امرأة من مُزَيْنَة يقال لها‏:‏ حليمة، فدلتهم على محلة من بني سليم أصابوا فيها نعما وشاء وأسري، فلما قفل زيد بما أصاب وهب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للمزينية نفسها وزوجها‏.‏ 
5 ـ سرية زيد إلى العِيص في جمادي الأولي سنة 6 هـ في سبعين ومائة راكب، وفيها أخذت أموال عير لقريش كان قائدها أبو العاص خَتَن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏وأفلت أبو العاص، فأتي زينب فاستجار بها، وسألها أن تطلب من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رد أموال العير عليه ففعلت، وأشار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الناس برد الأموال من غير أن يكرههم، فردوا الكثير والقليل والكبير والصغير حتى رجع أبو العاص إلى مكة، وأدي الودائع إلى أهلها، ثم أسلم وهاجر، فرد عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب بالنكاح الأول بعد ثلاث سنين ونيف، كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح ردهــا بالنـكاح الأول ؛ لأن آيــة تحريم المسلمات على الكفار لم تكن نزلت إذ ذاك، وأما ما ورد من الحديث من أنه رد عليه بنكاح جديد، أو رد عليه بعد ست سنين فلا يصح معني، كما أنـــه ليـس بصحـيح سنداً‏.‏ والعجب ممن يتمسكون بهذا الحديث الضعيف فإنهم يقولون‏:‏ إن أبا العاص أسلم في أواخر سنة ثمان قبيل الفتح‏.‏ ثم يناقضون أنفسهم، فيقولون‏:‏ إن زينب ماتت في أوائل سنة ثمان، وقد بسطنا الكلام شيئاً في تعليقنا على بلوغ المرام‏.‏ وجنح موسي بن عقبة إلى أن هذا الحادث وقع في سنة 7هـ من قبل أبي بصير وأصحابه، ولكن ذلك لا يطابق الحديث الصحيح ولا الضعيف‏.‏ 
6 ـ سرية زيد أيضاً إلى الطَّرِف أو الطَّرِق في جمادي الآخر سنة 6 هـ‏.‏ خرج زيد في خمسة عشر رجلاً إلى بني ثعلبة فهربت الأعراب، وخافوا أن يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سار إليهم، فأصاب من نَعَمِهِم عشرين بعيراً، وغاب أربع ليال‏.‏ 
7 ـ سرية زيد أيضاً إلى وادي القري في رجب سنة 6 هـ‏.‏ خرج زيد في اثني عشر رجلاً إلى وادي القري؛ لاستكشاف حركات العدو إن كانت هناك، فهجم عليهم سكان وادي القري ؛ فقتلوا تسعة، وأفلتت ثلاثة فيهم زيد بن حارثة‏.‏ 
8 ـ سرية الخَبَط ـ تذكر هذه السرية في رجب سنة 8 هـ، ولكن السياق يدل على أنها كانت قبل الحديبية ـ قال جابر‏:‏ بعثنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثلاثمائة راكب، أميرنا أبو عبيدة بن الجراح، نرصد عيراً لقريش، فأصابنا جوع شديد حتى أكلنا الخبط، فسمي جيش الخبط، فنحر رجل ثلاث جزائر، ثم نحر ثلاث جزائر، ثم نحر ثلاث جزائر، ثم إن أبا عبيدة نهاه، فألقي إلينا البحر دابة يقال لها‏:‏ العَنْبَر، فأكلنا منه نصف شهر، وادَّهَنَّا منه حتى ثابت منه أجسامنا، وصلحت، وأخذ أبو عبيدة ضلعاً من أضلاعه، فنظر إلى أطول رجل في الجيش وأطول جمل، فحمل عليه، ومر تحته، وتزودنا من لحمة وَشَائِق، فلما قدمنا المدينة، أتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكرنا له ذلك، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏هو رزق أخرجه الله لكم، فهل معكم من لحمة شيء تطعمونا‏؟‏‏)‏ فأرسلنا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه‏.‏ 
وإنما قلنا‏:‏ إن سياق هذه السرية يدل على أنها كانت قبل الحديبية؛ لأن المسلمين لم يكونوا يتعرضون لعير قريش بعد صلح الحديبية‏.‏      غزوة بني المُصطلق أو غزوة المريسيع في شعبان سنة 5 أو 6 هـ  
وهذه الغزوة وإن لم تكن طويلة الذيل، عريضة الأطراف من حيث الوجهة العسكريـة، إلا أنها وقعـت فيـها وقـائـع أحدثـت البلبلـة والاضطـراب فـي المجتمـع الإسلامي، وتمخضت عن افتضاح المنافقين، والتشريعات التعزيرية التي أعطت المجتمع الإسلامي صورة خاصة من النبل والكرامة وطهارة النفوس‏.‏ ونسرد الغزوة أولاً، ثم نذكر تلك الوقائع‏.‏  
كانت هذه الغزوة في شعبان سنة خمس عند عامة أهل المغازي، وسنة ست على قول ابن إسحاق‏.‏ 
وسببها أنه بلغه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رئيس بني المصطلق الحارث بن أبي ضِرَار سار في قومه ومن قدر عليه من العرب يريدون حرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبعث بُرَيْدَة بن الحصيب الأسلمي لتحقيق الخبر، فأتاهم، ولقي الحارث بن أبي ضرار وكلمه، ورجع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره الخبر‏.‏ 
وبعد أن تأكد لديه صلى الله عليه وسلم صحة الخبر ندب الصحابة، وأسرع في الخروج، وكان خروجه لليلتين خلتا من شعبان، وخرج معه جماعة من المنافقين لم يخرجوا في غزاة قبلها، واستعمل على المدينة زيد بن حارثة، وقيل‏:‏ أبا ذر، وقيل‏:‏ نُمَيْلَة بن عبد الله الليثي، وكان الحارث بن أبي ضرار قد وجه عينًا ؛ ليأتيه بخبر الجيش الإسلامي، فألقي المسلمون عليه القبض وقتلوه‏.‏ 
ولما بلغ الحارث بن أبي ضرار ومن معه مسير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقتله عينه، خافوا خوفاً شديداً وتفرق عنهم من كان معهم من العرب، وانتهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المُرَيْسِيع ـ بالضم فالفتح مصغراً، اسم لماء من مياههم في ناحية قُدَيْد إلى الساحل ـ فتهيأوا للقتال‏.‏ وَصَفَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه، وراية المهاجرين مع أبي بكر الصديق، وراية الأنصار مع سعد بن عبادة، فتراموا بالنبل ساعة، ثم أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فحملوا حملة رجل واحد، فكانت النصرة وانهزم المشركون، وقتل من قتل، وسبى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء والذراري والنعم والشاء، ولم يقتل من المسلمين إلا رجل واحد، قتله رجل من الأنصار ظناً منه أنه من العدو‏.‏ 
كذا قال أهل المغازي والسير، قال ابن القيم‏:‏ هو وَهْم، فإنه لم يكن بينهم قتال، وإنما أغار عليهم على الماء فسبي ذراريهم وأموالهم، كما في الصحيح أغار رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على بني المصطلق وهم غارون، وذكر الحديث‏.‏ انتهي‏.‏ 
وكان من جملة السبي‏:‏ جُوَيْرِيَة بنت الحارث سيد القوم، وقعت في سهم ثابت ابن قيس، فكاتبها، فـأدي عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتزوجهـا، فأعـتق المسلـمون بسبـب هـذا التزويـج مـائـة أهـل بيـت مـن بنـي المصطلق قـد أسلمـوا، وقـالـوا‏:‏ أصهـار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وأما الوقائع التي حدثت في هذه الغزوة، فلأجل أن مبعثها كان هو رأس النفاق عبد الله بن أبي وأصحابه، نري أن نورد أولاً شيئاً من أفعالهم في المجتمع الإسلامي‏.‏     دور المنافقين قبل غزوة بني المصطلق‏‏  
قدمنا مراراً أن عبد الله بن أبي كان يَحْنَقُ على الإسلام والمسلمين، ولاسيما على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَنَقًا شديداً ؛ لأن الأوس والخزرج كانوا قد اتفقوا على سيادته، وكانوا ينظمون له الخَرَزَ ليتوجوه إذ دخل فيهم الإسلام، فصرفهم عن ابن أبي، فكان يري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي استلبه ملكه‏.‏ 
وقد ظهر حنقه هذا وتحرقه منذ بداية الهجرة قبل أن يتظاهر بالإسلام، وبعد أن تظاهر به‏.‏ ركب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة على حمار ليعود سعد بن عبادة، فمر بمجلس فيه عبد الله بن أبي فخَمَّرَ ابن أبي أنفه، وقال‏:‏ لا تُغَبِّرُوا علينا‏.‏ ولما تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المجلس القرآن، قال‏:‏ اجلس في بيتك، ولا تؤذنا في مجالسنا‏.‏ 
وهذا قبل أن يتظاهر بالإسلام، ولما تظاهر به بعد بدر لم يزل إلا عدوًا لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين، ولم يكن يفكر إلا في تشتيت المجتمع الإسلامي وتوهين كلمة الإسلام‏.‏ وكان يوإلى أعداءه، وقد تدخل في أمر بني قينقاع كما ذكرنا، وكذلك جاء في غزوة أحد من الشر والغدر والتفريق بين المسلمين، وإثارة الارتباك والفوضي في صفوفهم بما مضي‏.‏ 
وكان من شدة مكر هذا المنافق وخداعه بالمؤمنين أنه كان بعد التظاهر بالإسلام، يقوم كل جمعة حين يجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للخطبة، فيقول‏:‏ هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أظهركم، أكرمكم الله وأعزكم به، فانصروه وعزروه، واسمعـوا لــه وأطيعوا، ثم يجلس، فيقوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويخطب‏.‏ وكان من وقاحة هذا المنافق أنه قام في يوم الجمعة التي بعد أحد ـ مع ما ارتكبه من الشر والغدر الشنيع ـ قام ليقول ما كان يقوله من قبل، فأخذ المسلمون بثيابه من نواحيه، وقالوا له‏:‏ اجلس أي عدو الله، لست لذلك بأهل وقد صنعت ما صنعت، فخرج يتخطي رقاب الناس، وهو يقول‏:‏ والله لكأنما قلت بُجْرًا أن قمت أشدد أمره، فلقيه رجل من الأنصار بباب المسجد‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ ويلك، ارجع يستغفر لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال‏:‏ والله ما أبتغي أن يستغفر لي‏.‏ 
وكانت له اتصالات ببني النضير يؤامر معهم ضد المسلمين حتى قال لهم‏:‏ ‏{‏لَئِنْ أُخْرِجْتُمْ لَنَخْرُجَنَّ مَعَكُمْ وَلَا نُطِيعُ فِيكُمْ أَحَدًا أَبَدًا وَإِن قُوتِلْتُمْ لَنَنصُرَنَّكُمْ‏}‏ ‏[‏ الحشر‏:‏ 11‏]‏‏.‏ 
وكذلك فعل هو وأصحابه في غزوة الأحزاب من إثارة القلق والاضطراب وإلقاء الرعب والدهشة في قلوب المؤمنين ما قصه الله تعالى في سورة الأحزاب‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ مَّا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا‏}‏ إلى قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏ يَحْسَبُونَ الْأَحْزَابَ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا وَإِن يَأْتِ الْأَحْزَابُ يَوَدُّوا لَوْ أَنَّهُم بَادُونَ فِي الْأَعْرَابِ يَسْأَلُونَ عَنْ أَنبَائِكُمْ وَلَوْ كَانُوا فِيكُم مَّا قَاتَلُوا إِلَّا قَلِيلًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحزاب‏:‏ 12: 20‏]‏‏.‏ 
بيد أن جميع أعداء الإسلام من اليهود والمنافقين والمشركين كانوا يعرفون جيداً أن سبب غلبة الإسلام ليس هو التفوق المادي وكثرة السلاح والجيوش والعدد، وإنما السبب هي القيم والأخلاق والمثل التي يتمتع بها المجتمع الإسلامي وكل من يمت بصلة إلى هذا الدين، وكانوا يعرفون أن منبع هذا الفيض إنما هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو المثل الأعلى ـ إلى حد الإعجاز ـ لهذه القيم، كما عرفوا بعد إدارة دفة الحروب طيلة خمس سنين، أن القضاء على هذا الدين وأهله لا يمكن عن طريق استخدام السلاح، فقرروا أن يشنوا حرباً دعائية واسعة ضد الدين من ناحية الأخلاق والتقاليد، وأن يجعلوا شخصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أول هدف لهذه الدعاية الكاذبة الخاطئة‏.‏ ولما كان المنافقون هم الطابور الخامس في صفوف المسلمين، ولكونهم سكان المدينة، كان يمكن لهم الاتصال بالمسلمين واستفزاز مشاعرهم كل حين‏.‏ تحمل فريضة الدعاية هؤلاء المنافقون، وعلى رأسهم ابن أبي‏.‏ 
وقد ظهرت خطتهم هذه جلية حينما تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم المؤمنين زينب بنت جحش، بعد أن طلقها زيد بن حارثة، فقد كان من تقاليد العرب أنهم كانوا يعتبرون المتبني مثل الابن الصلبي، فكانوا يعتقدون حرمة حليلة المتبني على الرجل الذي تبناه، فلما تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بزينب وجد المنافقون ثُلْمَتَيْن ـ حسب زعمهم ـ لإثارة المشاغب ضد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
الأولى‏:‏ أن زوجته هذه كانت زوجة خامسة، والقرآن لم يكن أذن في الزواج بأكثر من أربع نسوة، فكيف صح له هذا الزواج‏؟‏ 
الثانية‏:‏ أن زينب كانت زوجة ابنه ـ مُتَبَنَّاه ـ فالزواج بها من أكبر الكبائر، حسب تقاليد العرب‏.‏ وأكثروا من الدعاية في هذا السبيل، واختلقوا قصصاً وأساطير، قالوا‏:‏ إن محمداً رآها بغتة، فتأثر بحسنها وشغفته حباً، وعلقت بقلبه، وعلم بذلك ابنه زيد فخلي سبيلها لمحمد، وقد نشروا هذه الدعاية المختلقة نشراً بقيت آثاره في كتب التفسير والحديث إلى هذا الزمان، وقد أثرت تلك الدعاية أثراً قوياً في صفوف الضعفاء حتى نزل القرآن بالآيات البينات فيها شفاء لما في الصدور، وينبئ عن سعة نشر هذه الدعاية أن الله استفتح سورة الأحزاب بقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَلَا تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحزاب‏:‏ 1‏]‏‏.‏  
وهذه إشارات عابرة، وصور مصغرة لما اقترفه المنافقون قبل غزوة بني المصطلق، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكابد كل ذلك بالصبر واللين والتلطف، وكان عامة المسلمين يحترزون عن شرهم، أو يتحملونه بالصبر ؛ إذ كانوا قد عرفوهم بافتضاحهم مرة بعد أخري حسب قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏أَوَلاَ يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ يُفْتَنُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَّرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ لاَ يَتُوبُونَ وَلاَ هُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏التوبة ‏:‏126‏]‏‏.‏   دور المنافقين في غزوة بني المصطلق‏   
ولما كانت غزوة بني المصطلق وخرج فيها المنافقون مثلوا قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏لَوْ خَرَجُواْ فِيكُم مَّا زَادُوكُمْ إِلاَّ خَبَالاً ولأَوْضَعُواْ خِلاَلَكُمْ يَبْغُونَكُمُ الْفِتْنَةَ‏}‏ ‏[‏التوبة‏:‏ 47‏]‏ فقد وجدوا متنفسين للتنفس بالشر، فأثاروا الارتباك الشديد في صفوف المسلمين، والدعاية الشنيعة ضد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهاك بعض التفصيل عنها‏:‏  
1 ـ قول المنافقين‏:‏ ‏[‏لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل‏]‏   
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الفراغ من الغزوة مقيماً على المُرَيْسِيع، ووردت واردة الناس، ومع عمر بن الخطاب أجير يقال له‏:‏ جَهْجَاه الغفاري، فازدحم هو وسِنَان بن وَبَر الجهني على الماء فاقتتلا، فصرخ الجهني‏:‏ يا معشر الأنصار، وصرخ جهجاه‏:‏ يا معشر المهاجرين، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أبدعوي الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم‏؟‏ دعوها فإنها مُنْتِنَة‏)‏، وبلغ ذلك عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول فغضب ـ وعنده رهط من قومه، فيهم زيد بن أرقم غلام حدث ـ وقال‏:‏ أو قد فعلوها، قد نافرونا وكاثرونا في بلادنا، والله ما نحن وهم إلا كما قال الأول‏:‏ سَمِّنْ كَلْبَكَ يَأكُلْكَ، أما والله لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل، ثم أقبل على من حضره فقال لهم‏:‏ هذا ما فعلتم بأنفسكم، أحللتموهم بلادكم، وقاسمتموهم أموالكم، أما والله لو أمسكتم عنهم ما بأيديكم لتحولوا إلى غير داركم‏.‏ 
فأخبر زيد بن أرقم عمه بالخبر، فأخبر عمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده عمر، فقال عمر‏:‏ مُرْ عَبَّاد بن بشر فليقتله‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏فكيف يا عمر إذا تحدث الناس أن محمداً يقتل أصحابه‏؟‏ لا ولكن أَذِّنْ بالرحيل‏)‏، وذلك في ساعة لم يكن يرتحل فيها، فارتحل الناس، فلقيه أسيد بن حضير فحياه، وقال‏:‏ لقد رحت في ساعة منكرة‏؟‏ فقال له‏:‏ ‏(‏أو ما بلغك ما قال صاحبكم‏؟‏‏)‏ يريد ابن أبي، فقال‏:‏ وما قال‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏زعم أنه إن رجع إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل‏)‏، قال‏:‏ فأنت يا رسول الله، تخرجه منها إن شئت، هو والله الذليل وأنت العزيز، ثم قال‏:‏ يا رسول الله، ارفق به، فوالله لقد جاءنا الله بك، وإن قومه لينظمون له الخَرَز ليتوجوه، فإنه يري أنك استلبته ملكاً‏.‏ 
ثم مشي بالناس يومهم ذلك حتى أمسي، وليلتهم حتى أصبح، وصَدْر يومهم ذلك حتى آذتهم الشمس، ثم نزل بالناس، فلم يلبثوا أن وجدوا مَـسَّ الأرض فوقعوا نياماً‏.‏ فعل ذلك ليشغل الناس عن الحديث‏.‏ 
أما ابن أبي فلما علم أن زيد بن أرقم بلغ الخبر جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحلف بالله ما قلت ما قال، ولا تكلمت به، فقال من حضر من الأنصار‏:‏ يا رسول الله عسي أن يكون الغلام قد أوهم في حديثه، ولم يحفظ ما قال الرجل‏.‏ فصدقه، قال زيد‏:‏ فأصابني هَمٌّ لم يصبني مثله قط، فجلست في بيتي، فأنزل الله‏:‏ ‏{‏إِذَا جَاءكَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ‏}‏ إلى قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ لَا تُنفِقُوا عَلَى مَنْ عِندَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَنفَضُّوا‏}‏ إلى ‏{‏لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الْأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الْأَذَلَّ‏}‏ ‏[‏المنافقون‏:‏ 1 ـ 8‏]‏، فأرسل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقرأها علي‏.‏ ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏إن الله قد صدقك‏)‏‏.‏  
وكان ابن هذا المنافق ـ وهو عبد الله بن عبد الله بن أبي ـ رجلاً صالحاً من الصحابة الأخيار، فتبرأ من أبيه، ووقف له على باب المدينة، واستل سيفه، فلما جاء ابن أبي قال له‏:‏ والله لا تجوز من هاهنا حتى يأذن لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإنه العزيز وأنت الذليل، فلما جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن له فخلي سبيله، وكان قد قال عبد الله ابن عبد الله بن أبي‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إن أردت قتله فمرني بذلك، فأنا والله أحمل إليك رأسه‏.‏      2 ـ حديث الإفك‏‏   
وفي هذه الغزوة كانت قصة الإفك، وملخصها‏:‏ أن عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت قد خرج بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معه في هذه الغزوة بقرعة أصابتها، وكانت تلك عادته مع نسائه، فلما رجعوا من الغزوة نزلوا في بعض المنازل، فخرجت عائشة لحاجتها، ففقدت عقداً لأختها كانت أعارتها إياه، فرجعت تلتمسه في الموضع الذي فقدته فيه في وقتها، فجاء النفر الذين كانوا يرحلون هَوْدَجَها فظنوها فيه فحملوا الهودج، ولا ينكرون خِفَّتَه؛ لأنها رضي الله عنها كانت فَتِيَّةَ السن لم يَغْشَهَا اللحم الذي كان يثقلها، وأيضاً فإن النفر لما تساعدوا على حمل الهودج لم ينكروا خفته، ولو كان الذي حمله واحداً أو اثنين لم يخف عليهما الحال، فرجعت عائشة إلى منازلهم، وقد أصابت العقد، فإذا ليس به داع ولا مجيب، فقعدت في المنزل، وظنت أنهم سيفقدونها فيرجعون في طلبها، والله غالب على أمره، يدبر الأمر من فوق عرشه كما يشاء، فغلبتها عيناها، فنامت، فلم تستيقظ إلا بقول صفوان بن المُعَطَّل‏:‏ إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، زوجة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏؟‏ وكان صفوان قد عَرَس في أخريات الجيش ؛ لأنه كان كثير النوم، فلما رآها عرفها، وكان يراها قبل نزول الحجاب، فاسترجع وأناخ راحلته، فقربها إليها، فركبتها، وما كلمها كلمة واحدة، ولم تسمع منه إلا استرجاعه، ثم سار بها يقودها، حتى قدم بها، وقد نزل الجيش في نحر الظهيرة، فلما رأي ذلك الناس تكلم كل منهم بشاكلته، وما يليق به، ووجد الخبيث عدو الله ابن أبي متنفساً، فتنفس من كرب النفاق والحسد الذي بين ضلوعه، فجعل يستحكي الإفك، ويستوشيه، ويشيعه، ويذيعه، ويجمعه ويفرقه، وكان أصحابه يتقربون به إليه، فلما قدموا المدينة أفاض أهل الإفك في الحديث، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ساكت لايتكلم، ثم استشار أصحابه ـ لما استلبث الوحي طويلاً ـ في فراقها، فأشار عليه علي رضي الله عنه أن يفارقها، ويأخذ غيرها، تلويحاً لاتصريحاً، وأشار عليه أسامة وغيره بإمساكها، وألا يلتفت إلى كلام الأعداء‏.‏ فقام على المنبر يستعذر من عبد الله ابن أبي، فأظهر أسيد بن حضير سيد الأوس رغبته في قتله فأخذت سعد بن عبادة ـ سيد الخزرج، وهي قبيلة ابن أبي ـ الحمية القبلية، فجري بينهما كلام تثاور له الحيان، فخفضهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى سكتوا وسكت‏.‏ 
أما عائشة فلما رجعت مرضت شهراً، وهي لاتعلم عن حديث الإفك شيئاً، سوي أنها كانت لا تعرف من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اللطف الذي كانت تعرفه حين تشتكي، فلما نَقِهَتْ خرجت مع أم مِسْطَح إلى البَرَاز ليلاً، فعثرت أم مسطح في مِرْطِها، فدعت على ابنها، فاستنكرت ذلك عائشة منها، فأخبرتها الخبر، فرجعت عائشة واستأذنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لتأتي أبويها وتستيقن الخبر، ثم أتتهما بعد الإذن حتى عرفت جلية الأمر، فجعلت تبكي، فبكت ليلتين ويوماً، لم تكن تكتحل بنوم، ولا يرقأ لها دمع، حتى ظنت أن البكاء فالق كبدها، وجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك، فتشهد وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أما بعد يا عائشة، فإنه قد بلغني عنك كذا وكذا، فإن كنت بريئة فسيبرئك الله، وإن كنت ألممت بذنب فاستغفري الله وتوبي إليه، فإن العبد إذا اعترف بذنبه، ثم تاب إلى الله تاب الله عليه‏)‏‏.‏ 
وحينئذ قَلَص دمعها، وقالت لكل من أبويها أن يجيبا، فلم يدريا ما يقولان‏.‏ فقالت‏:‏ والله لقد علمت لقد سمعتم هذا الحديث حتى استقر في أنفسكم، وصدقتم به، فلئن قلت لكم‏:‏ إني بريئة ـ والله يعلم أني بريئة ـ لا تصدقونني بذلك، ولئن اعترفت لكم بأمر ـ والله يعلم أني منه بريئة ـ لتُصَدِّقنِّي، والله ما أجد لي ولكم مثلاً إلا قول أبي يوسف، قال‏:‏ ‏{‏فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏يوسف‏:‏ 18‏]‏‏.‏ 
ثم تحولت واضطجعت، ونزل الوحي ساعته، فَسُرِّي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يضحك‏.‏ فكانت أول كلمة تكلم بها‏:‏ ‏(‏يا عائشة، أما الله فقد برأك‏)‏، فقالت لها أمها‏:‏ قومي إليه‏.‏‏.‏ فقالت عائشة ـ إدلالاً ببراءة ساحتها، وثقة بمحبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ والله لا أقوم إليه، ولا أحمد إلا الله‏.‏ 
والذي أنزله الله بشأن الإفك هو قوله تعالي‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِّنكُمْ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏}‏ ‏[‏ النور‏:‏ 11: 20‏]‏‏.‏ العشر الآيات‏.‏ 
ثم تحولت واضطجعت، ونزل الوحي ساعته، فَسُرِّي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يضحك، فكانت أول كلمة تكلم بها‏:‏ ‏(‏يا عائشة، أما الله فقد برأك‏)‏، فقالت لها أمها‏:‏ قومي إليه‏.‏ فقالت عائشة ـ إدلالاً ببراءة ساحتها، وثقة بمحبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ والله لا أقوم إليه، ولا أحمد إلا الله‏.‏ 
والذي أنزله الله بشأن الإفك هو قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِّنكُمْ‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏}‏ العشر الآيات ‏[‏النور‏:‏ 11: 20‏]‏‏.‏ 
وجُلِد من أهل الإفك مِسْطَح بن أثاثة، وحسان بن ثابت، وحَمْنَة بنت جحش، جلدوا ثمانين ثمانين، ولم يُحَدّ الخبيث عبد الله بن أبي مع أنه رأس أهل الإفك، والذي تولي كبره ؛ إما لأن الحدود تخفيف لأهلها، وقد وعده الله بالعذاب العظيم في الآخرة، وإما للمصلحة التي ترك لأجلها قتله‏.‏ 
وهكذا وبعد شهر أقشعت سحابة الشك والارتياب والقلق والاضطراب عن جو المدينة، وافتضح رأس المنافقين افتضاحاً لم يستطع أن يرفع رأسه بعد ذلك، قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ وجعل بعد ذلك إذا أحدث الحدث كان قومه هم الذين يعاتبونه ويأخذونه ويعنفونه‏.‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر‏:‏ ‏(‏كيف ترى يا عمر‏؟‏ أما والله لوقتلته يوم قلت لي‏:‏ اقتله، لأرعدت له آنف، ولو أمرتها اليوم بقتله لقتلته‏)‏‏.‏ قال عمر‏:‏ قد والله علمتُ، لأمْر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم بركة من أمري‏.‏

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

*البعوث والسرايا بعد غزوة المُرَيْسِيع   
1 ـ سرية عبد الرحمن بن عوف إلى ديار بني كلب بدَوْمَة الجَنْدَل، في شعبان سنة 6 هـ‏.‏ أقعده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين يديه وعممه بيده، وأوصاه بأحسن الأمور في الحرب، وقال له‏:‏ ‏(‏إن أطاعوك فتزوج ابنة ملكهم‏)‏، فمكث عبد الرحمن بن عوف ثلاثة أيام يدعوهم إلى الإسلام، فأسلم القوم وتزوج عبد الرحمن تُمَاضِر بنت الأصبغ، وهي أم أبي سلمة، وكان أبوها رأسهم وملكهم‏.‏ 
2 ـ سرية على بن أبي طالب إلى بني سعد بن بكر بفَدَك، في شعبان سنة 6 هـ‏.‏ وذلك أنه بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن بها جمعاً يريدون أن يمدوا اليهود‏.‏ فبعث إليهم علياً في مائتي رجل، وكان يسير الليل ويكمن النهار، فأصاب عيناً لهم، فأقر أنهم بعثوه إلى خيبر يعرضون عليهم نصرتهم على أن يجعلوا لهم تمر خيبر‏.‏ ودل العين على موضع تجمع بني سعد، فأغار عليهم علي، فأخذ خمسمائة بعير وألفي شاة، وهربت بنو سعد بالظُّعنُ، وكان رئيسهم وَبَر بن عُلَيْم‏.‏ 
3 ـ سرية أبي بكر الصديق أو زيد بن حارثة إلى وادي القري، في رمضان سنة 6هـ‏.‏ كان بطن من فَزَارة يريد اغتيال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا بكر الصديق‏.‏ قال سَلَمَة بن الأكْوَع‏:‏ وخرجت معه حتى إذا صلينا الصبح أمرنا فشننا الغارة، فوردنا الماء، فقتل أبو بكر من قتل، ورأيت طائفة وفيهم الذراري، فخشيت أن يسبقوني إلى الجبل فأدركتهم، ورميت بسهم بينهم وبين الجبل، فلما رأوا السهم وقفوا، وفيهم امرأة هي أم قِرْفَة، عليها قَشْعٌ من أدِيم، معها ابنتها من أحسن العرب، فجئت بهم أسوقهم إلى أبي بكر، فنفلني أبو بكر ابنتها، فلم أكشف لها ثوبا، وقد سأله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنت أم قِرْفَة، فبعث بها إلى مكة، وفدي بها أسري من المسلمين هناك‏.‏ 
وكانت أم قرفة شيطانة تحاول اغتيال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجهزت ثلاثين فارساً من أهل بيتها لذلك، فلاقت جزاءها، وقتل الثلاثون‏.‏ 
4 ـ سرية كُرْز بن جابر الفهري إلى العُرَنِيِّين، في شوال سنة 6 هـ، وذلك أن رهطاً من عُكَل وعُرَينَة أظهروا الإسلام، وأقاموا بالمدينة فاستوخموها، فبعثهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذود في المراعي، وأمرهم أن يشربوا من ألبانها وأبوالها، فلما صحوا قتلوا راعي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، واستاقوا الإبل، وكفروا بعد إسلامهم، فبعث في طلبهم كرزاً الفهري في عشرين من الصحابة، ودعا على العرنيين‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّهم أعم عليهم الطريق، واجعلها عليهم أضيق من مَسَك‏)‏، فعمي الله عليهم السبيل فأدركوا، فقطعت أيديهم وأرجلهم، وسَمُلَتْ أعينهم، جزاء وقصاصاً بما فعلوا، ثم تركوا في ناحية الحرة حتى ماتوا ، وحديثهم في الصحيح عن أنس‏.‏ 
ويذكر أهل السير بعد ذلك سرية عمرو بن أمية الضَّمْرِي مع سلمة بن أبي سلمة، في شوال سنة 6 هـ‏.‏ أنه ذهب إلى مكة لاغتيال أبي سفيان ؛ لأن أبا سفيان كان أرسل أعرابياً لاغتيال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بيد أن المبعوثين لم ينجحا في الاغتيال، لاهذا، ولا ذاك‏.‏ ويذكرون أن عمرا قتل في الطريق ثلاثة رجال، ويقولون‏:‏ إن عمرا أخذ جثة الشهيد خُبَيْب في هذا السفر، والمعروف أن خبيباً استشهد بعد الرَّجِيع بأيام أو أشهر، ووقعة الرجيع كانت في صفر سنة 4 هـ، فلا أدري هل اختلط السفران على أهل السير، أو كان الأمران في سفر واحد في السنة الرابعة، وقد أنكر العلامة المنصورفوري أن تكون هذه السرية سرية حرب أو مناوشة‏.‏ والله أعلم‏.‏ 
هذه هي السرايا والغزوات بعد الأحزاب، وبني قريظة، لم يجر في واحدة منها قتال مرير، وإنما وقعت فيما وقعت مصادمة خفيفة، فليست هذه البعوث إلا دوريات استطلاعية، أو تحركات تأديبية ؛ لإرهاب الأعراب والأعداء الذين لم يستكينوا بعد‏.‏ ويظهر بعد التأمل في الظروف أن مجري الأيام كان قد أخذ في التطور بعد غزوة الأحزاب، وأن أعداء الإسلام كانت معنوياتهم في انهيار متواصل، ولم يكن بقي لهم أمل في نجاح كسر الدعوة الإسلامية وخَضْد شوكتها، إلا أن هذا التطور ظهر جلياً بصلح الحديبية، فلم تكن الهدنة إلا الاعتراف بقوة الإسلام، والتسجيل على بقائها في ربوع الجزيرة العربية‏.‏     سبب عمرة الحديبية‏  
ولما تطورت الظروف في الجزيزة العربية إلى حد كبير لصالح المسلمين، أخذت طلائع الفتح الأعظم ونجاح الدعوة الإسلامية تبدو شيئاً فشيئاً، وبدأت التمهيدات لإقرار حق المسلمين في أداء عبادتهم في المسجد الحرام، الذي كان قد صد عنه المشركون منذ ستة أعوام‏.‏ 
أري رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام، وهو بالمدينة، أنه دخل هو وأصحابه المسجد الحرام، وأخذ مفتاح الكعبة، وطافوا واعتمروا، وحلق بعضهم وقصر بعضهم، فأخبر بذلك أصحابه ففرحوا، وحسبوا أنهم داخلو مكة عامهم ذلك، وأخبر أصحابه أنه معتمر فتجهزوا للسفر‏.   استنفار المسلمين‏  
واستنفر العرب ومن حوله من أهل البوادي ليخرجوا معه، فأبطأ كثير من الأعراب، أما هو فغسل ثيابه، وركب ناقته القَصْواء، واستخلف على المدينة ابن أم مكتوم أو نُمَيْلَة الليثي‏.‏ وخرج منها يوم الإثنين غرة ذي القعدة سنة 6 هـ، ومعه زوجته أم سلمة، في ألف وأربعمائة، ويقال‏:‏ ألف وخمسمائة، ولم يخرج معه بسلاح، إلا سلاح المسافر‏:‏ السيوف في القُرُب‏.‏   المسلمون يتحركون إلى مكة‏  
وتحرك في اتجاه مكة، فلما كان بذي الحُلَيْفَة قَلَّد الهدي وأشْعَرَه، وأحرم بالعمرة؛ ليأمن الناس من حربه، وبعث بين يديه عيناً له من خزاعة يخبره عن قريش، حتى إذا كان قريباً من عُسْفَان أتاه عينه، فقال‏:‏ إني تركت كعب بن لؤي قد جمعوا لك الأحابيش ، وجمعوا لك جموعاً، وهم مقاتلوك وصادوك عن البيت، واستشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏أترون نميل إلى ذراري هؤلاء الذين أعانوهم فنصيبهم‏؟‏ فإن قعدوا قعدوا موتورين محزونين، وإن نجوا يكن عنق قطعها الله، أم تريدون أن نؤم هذا البيت فمن صدنا عنه قاتلناه‏؟‏‏)‏ فقال أبو بكر‏:‏ الله ورسوله أعلم، إنما جئنا معتمرين، ولم نجئ لقتال أحد، ولكن من حال بيننا وبين البيت قاتلناه، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏فروحوا‏)‏، فراحوا‏.‏    محاولة قريش صد المسلمين عن البيت‏ 
وكانت قريش لما سمعت بخروج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقدت مجلساً استشارياً قررت فيه صد المسلمين عن البيت كيفما يمكن، فبعد أن أعرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الأحابيش، نقل إليه رجل من بني كعب أن قريشاً نازلة بذي طُوَي، وأن مائتي فارس في قيادة خالد بن الوليد مرابطة بكُرَاع الغَمِيم في الطريق الرئيسي الذي يوصل إلى مكة‏.‏ وقد حاول خالد صد المسلمين، فقام بفرسانه إزاءهم يتراءي الجيشان‏.‏ ورأي خالد المسلمين في صلاة الظهر يركعون ويسجدون، فقال‏:‏ لقد كانوا على غرة، لو كنا حملنا عليهم لأصبنا منهم، ثم قرر أن يميل على المسلمين ـ وهم في صلاة العصر ـ ميلة واحدة، ولكن الله أنزل حكم صلاة الخوف، ففاتت الفرصة خالداً‏.‏    تبديل الطريق ومحاولة اجتناب اللقاء الدامي‏‏   
وأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طريقاً وَعْرًا بين شعاب، وسلك بهم ذات اليمين بين ظهري الحَمْض في طريق تخرجه على ثنية المُرَار مهبط الحديبية من أسفل مكة، وترك الطريق الرئيسي الذي يفضي إلى الحرم ماراً بالتنعيم، تركه إلى اليسار، فلما رأي خالد قَتَرَة الجيش الإسلامي قد خالفوا عن طريقه انطلق يركض نذيراً لقريش‏.‏ 
وسار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا كان بثنية المرار بركت راحلته، فقال الناس‏:‏ حَلْ حَلْ، فألَحَّتْ ، فقالوا‏:‏ خلأت القصواء، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ما خلأت القصواء، وما ذاك لها بخلق، ولكن حبسها حابس الفيل‏)‏، ثم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏والذي نفسي بيده لا يسألوني خطة يعظمون فيها حرمات الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها‏)‏، ثم زجرها فوثبت به، فعدل حتى نزل بأقصي الحديبية، على ثَمَد قليل الماء، إنما يتبرضه الناس تبرضاً، فلم يلبث أن نزحوه‏.‏ فشكوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العطش، فانتزع سهماً من كنانته، ثم أمرهم أن يجعلوه فيه، فوالله ما زال يجيش لهم بالري حتى صدروا‏.‏    بُدَيْل يتوسط بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقريش‏‏   
ولما اطمأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء بديل بن وَرْقَاء الخزاعي في نفر من خزاعة، وكانت خزاعة عَيْبَة نُصْح لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أهل تُهَامَة، فقال‏:‏ إني تركت كعب ابن لؤي، نزلوا أعداد مياه الحديبية، معهم العُوذ المطَافِيل ، وهم مقاتلوك وصادَوك عن البيت‏.‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏إنا لم نجئ لقتال أحد، ولكنا جئنا معتمرين، وإن قريشاً قد نهكتهم الحرب وأضرت بهم، فإن شاءوا ماددتهم، ويخلوا بيني وبين الناس، وإن شاءوا أن يدخلوا فيما دخل فيه الناس فعلوا، وإلا فقد جَمُّوا ، وإن هم أبوا إلا القتال فوالذي نفسي بيده لأقاتلنهم على أمري هذا حتى تنفرد سالفتي، أو لينفذن الله أمره‏)‏‏.‏ 
قال بديل‏:‏ سأبلغهم ما تقول، فانطلق حتى أتي قريشاً، فقال‏:‏ إني قد جئتكم من عند هذا الرجل، وسمعته يقول قولا، فإن شئتم عرضته عليكم‏.‏ 
فقال سفهاؤهم‏:‏ لا حاجة لنا أن تحدثنا عنه بشيء‏.‏ وقال ذوو الرأي منهم‏:‏ هات ما سمعته‏.‏ قال‏:‏ سمعته يقول كذا وكذا، فبعثت قريش مِكْرَز بن حفص، فلما رآه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ هذا رجل غادر، فلما جاء وتكلم قال له مثل ما قال لبديل وأصحابه، فرجع إلى قريش وأخبرهم‏.‏       رسل قريش‏   
ثم قال رجل من كنانة ـ اسمه الحُلَيْس بن علقمة‏:‏ دعوني آته‏.‏ فقالوا‏:‏ ائته، فلما أشرف على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏هذا فلان، وهو من قوم يعظمون البدن، فابعثوها‏)‏، فبعثوها له، واستقبله القوم يلبون، فلما رأي ذلك‏.‏ قال‏:‏ سبحان الله ما ينبغي لهؤلاء أن يصدوا عن البيت، فرجع إلى أصحابه، فقال‏:‏ رأيت البدن قد قلدت وأشعرت، وما أري أن يصدوا، وجري بينه وبين قريش كلام أحفظه‏.‏ 
فقال عروة بن مسعود الثقفي‏:‏ إن هذا قد عرض عليكم خطة رُشْد فاقبلوها، ودعوني آته، فأتاه، فجعل يكلمه، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحواً من قوله لبديل‏.‏ فقال له عروة عند ذلك‏:‏ أي محمد أرأيت لو استأصلت قومك، هل سمعت بأحد من العرب اجتاح أهله قبلك، وإن تكن الأخري فوالله إني لا أري وجوها، وإني أري أوباشا من الناس خليقاً أن يفروا ويدعوك، قال له أبو بكر‏:‏ امصص بَظْر اللات، أنحن نفر عنه‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ من ذا‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ أبو بكر، قال‏:‏ أما والذي نفسي بيده لولا يد كانت عندي لم أجْزِكَ بها لأجبتك‏.‏ وجعل يكلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكلما كلمه أخذ بلحيته، والمغيرة بن شعبة عند رأس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومعه السيف وعليه المِغْفَرُ، فكلما أهوي عروة إلى لحية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضرب يده بنعل السيف، وقال‏:‏ أخر يدك عن لحية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فرفع عروة رأسه، وقال‏:‏ من ذا‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ المغيرة بن شعبة، فقال‏:‏ أي عُذَر، أو لستُ أسعي في غَدْرَتِك‏؟‏ وكان المغيرة صَحِبَ قوماً في الجاهلية فقتلهم وأخذ أموالهم، ثم جاء فأسلم، فقال النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أما الإسلام فأقبلُ، وأما المال فلست منـه فـي شيء‏)‏ ‏(‏وكان المغيرة ابن أخي عروة‏)‏‏.‏ 
ثم إن عروة جعل يرمق أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيمهم له، فرجع إلى أصحابه، فقال‏:‏ أي قوم، والله لقد وفدت على الملوك، على قيصر وكسري والنجاشي، والله ما رأيت ملكاً يعظمه أصحابه ما يعظم أصحاب محمد محمداً، والله إن تَنَخَّمَ نخامة إلا وقعت في كف رجل منهم، فدلك بها وجهه وجلده، وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا أمره، وإذا توضأ كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه، وإذا تكلم خفضوا أصواتهم عنده، وما يُحِدُّون إليه النظر تعظيماً له، وقد عرض عليكم خطة رُشْدٍ فاقبلوها‏.‏    هو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم‏‏  
ولما رأي شباب قريش الطائشون، الطامحون إلى الحرب، رغبة زعمائهم في الصلح فكروا في خطة تحول بينهم وبين الصلح، فقرروا أن يخرجوا ليلاً، ويتسللوا إلى معسكر المسلمين، ويحدثوا أحداثاً تشعل نار الحرب، وفعلاً قد قاموا بتنفيذ هذا القرار، فقد خرج سبعون أو ثمانون منهم ليلاً فهبطوا من جبل التنعيم، وحاولوا التسلل إلى معسكر المسلمين، غير أن محمد بن مسلمة قائد الحرس اعتقلهم جميعاً‏.‏ 
ورغبة فـــي الصلــح أطلـق سراحهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعفا عنـهم، وفي ذلك أنزل الله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُم بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ مِن بَعْدِ أَنْ أَظْفَرَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ‏}‏ ‏[‏الفتح‏:‏ 24‏]‏  *

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## حمدى ابو بسيسه

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## bbha

موضوع جميل الف شكر

----------


## راجية الرحمة

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

